# تغطية أحداث مليونية "ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء"!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر أماكن تجمع مسيرات التيار الشعبى فى مليونية غد*


*أعلن التيار الشعبى عن خروج 6 مسيرات، للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية غد الثلاثاء، المتجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية لرفض الاستفتاء على الدستور، حيث ستخرج مسيرة من ميدان المطرية التجمع الساعة 4 أمام مسجد الأنوار المحمدية بميدان المطرية، ومسيرة من ميدان ابن سندر: التجمع الساعة 4، ومسيرة مدينة نصر: تقاطع ش زكى حسين مع شارع الطيران: التجمع الساعة 4 ومسيرة من حدائق القبة: التجمع الساعة 4 أمام مسجد الشيخ كشك بشارع مصر والسودان، ومسيرة مسجد النور: التجمع الساعة 4، ومسيرة ميدان الحجاز: التجمع الساعة 4، وكل المسيرات وجهتها قصر الاتحادية. 

 من جانبه، قال أحمد كامل عضو المكتب التنفيذى للتيار الشعبى المصرى، أن المعركة الآن لا تقتصر على رفضنا للإعلان الدستورى أو الاستفتاء على الدستور، ولكنها تشمل سياسة الرئيس الذى يمارس نفس سياسة النظام السابق للسعى بالانفراج فى الحكم.

 ووصف "كامل" خلال كلمته بمؤتمر القوى السياسية والثورية، لإعلان تفاصيل مسيرات مليونية "ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء"، قرارات الرئيس مرسى الأخيرة بوقف تنفيذ زيادة الضرائب على السلع والخدمات بالتخبط السياسى.

 وأشار كامل إلى أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التى ينتمى لها الرئيس مرسى أصبحت تمارس سياسة أكثر يمينية من الحزب الوطنى المنحل، كما أنها استطاعت أن تفعل ما لم يستطع الحزب الوطنى فى عز جبروته القيام به، وهو المساس بالمواطن البسيط وحاجاته الأساسية.

 وطالب النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم باتخاذ إجراءات سريعة ضد المتورطين فى أحداث الاتحادية، وعلى رأسهم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، خاصة بعد تداول فيديوهات على مواقع التواصل تثبت تورط أعضائها فى الاعتداء على المواطنين المعتصمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة تدفع بـ60 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين مليونية الغد بالتحرير والاتحادية

أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، عن تخصيص 60 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين مليونية الغد، التى دعت إليها بعض القوى السياسية تحت عنوان " ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، أنه توجد أسلحة آلية فى ميدان التحرير الآن، مشيرا إلى أن هذه المعلومات على مسئوليته الشخصية، موضحاً أن أحد وزراء حكومة قنديل أبلغ وزير الداخلية بذلك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الجبهة ستعقد اجتماعاً بحضور عمرو موسى والدكتور محمد البرادعى وباقى أعضائها فى ذات الوقت الذى ستخرج فيه مسيرات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار لـ"خالد صلاح": لا أتوقع حدوث مصادمات بين مليونيات الغد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*سماع طلقات رصاص من ناحية كوبرى قصر النيل (الاون تى فى )*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*يجرى الان اعتداء على اعتصام ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقتحام العشرات لميدان التحرير فى ظل غياب اللجان الشعبيه وتبادل لالقاء الحجاره والمولتوف وسماع لطلقات رصاص *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حالة كر وفر فى الميدان وما زال هناك سماع لطلقات رصاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*العياده الميدانيه تستقبل 5 حالات مُصابه باسلحه اليه وخرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كمال أبو عيطه الان يستغيث على قناة الاون تى فى ويحمل المسؤوليه لمحمد مرسى ووزير الداخليه ويقول لمرسى أنه سيتحاكم وان هذا الدم فى رقبته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل شاب فى الميدان الان يحاول ان يجد له اى عصا أو اى اداه للدفاع عن نفسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل الاون تى فى يقول لاحظنا انسحاب غريب من الباعه الجائلين قبل اقتحام الميدان من حوالى 40 شخص مجهولين والان يتم تجميع الشباب المعتصمين لحماية مداخل ومخارج الميدان وقال انهم دخلوا من ناحية المتحف المصرى *


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الفيس بوك شكله هايتحجب​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2012)

توقيت ممتاز يا حكومة الاخوان
مع لحظة قفل الفيس بوك على مصر هجوم على ميدان التحرير لتفضية الميدان واحتلاله وينتهى الامر


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحاله سيئه فى الميدان وجميع المعتصمين خرجوا من خيامهم *


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الفيس بوك رجع


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيرهبوا الناس علشان مينزلوش بكره *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصوات اطلاق النار متقطعه من 3 جهات حول الميدان عبد المنعم رياض وكوبرى قصر النيل وميدان سيمون بوليفار
وحالة توتر شديد فى الميدان وهناك جرحى بالخرطوش وهناك حاله حرجه فى احدى مستشفيات الميدان ولا توجد عربات اسعاف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اطلاق الرصاص مستمر من اكتر من 20 دقيقه وغير متبين من يطلقه *


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو عاجل مباشرالان من ميدان التحرير وهجوم 40 شخص على المعتصمين واطلاق نار وخرطوش؟؟*

[YOUTUBE]4_yE9qO1e8U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل : سقوط حالة وفاة ف التحرير الان وهو عامل حراسة لمشروع تطوير فندق خاص بالمقاولون العرب بجانب المتحف المصري
 و 5 مصابين من المتظاهرين من بينهم 3 إصابات في العيـــن " تصفية أخرى للعيون "*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*إطلاق أعيرة نارية بالتحرير.. وإصابة متظاهر بخرطوش فى الرأس

*
*  الثلاثاء، 11 ديسمبر  2012 - 01:53*​* 






ميدان التحرير  صورة ارشيفية 
كتب محمد فهيم عبد الغفار 



شهد ميدان التحرير، فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، إطلاق أعيرة نارية    "خرطوش" من ناحية ميدان "سيمون بوليفار" وشارع قصر العينى، وعبد المنعم    رياض، الأمر الذى أسفر عن إصابة أحد المعتصمين فى رأسه ليصاب بنزيف حاد،    ويتلقى العلاج بالمستشفى الميدانى.



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*هناك مُصاب بخرطوش فى رأسه وينزف بشده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عدد المصابين الى الان 9 والمعتصمين منذ قليل كانوا يطلقون الالعاب الناريه فى اعلان منهم للمعتدين عليهم انهم مستيقظين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجان الشعبية تؤمن مداخل التحرير بعد إطلاق خرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*تتعالى الهتافات الان من المعتصمين فى الميدان 
يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد والشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*  أبو عيطة لـ "اليوم السابع"، أن أغلب المصابين تلقوا الخرطوش فى الوجه والصدر، وجارٍ علاجهم الآن بالخيام الموجودة بالجزيرة الوسطى بميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير ادارة البحث الجنائى بالقاهره 
جارى البحث عن الجناه وهناك سيارات نجده تلف حول الميدان وهناك ظباط مباحث ومتابعه للحدث وهناك احتماليه لهروب الجناه لبولاق *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألعاب نارية وشماريخ للتحذير بالتحرير.. ودوريات بالموتوسيكلات للتأمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يعترضون على استكمال الجدار العازل*
*اعترض عدد من معارضين قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية والمعتصمين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، لقيام قوات الحرس الجمهورى باستكمال الجدار العازل المتواجد ببداية شارع الميرغنى ناحية ميدان روكسى فى محاولة منهم لتأمين الاعتصام والتصدى لأى هجوم.

 واحتشد المعتصمون فى المسافة الباقية من الجدار، ورددوا العديد من الهتافات منها "عبد الناصر قلها زمان الإخوان ملهمش أمان"،" يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"،" الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، فيما تدخل عدد من المعتصمين لإقناع المعارضين للسماح لقوات الحرس الجمهورى لاستكمال الجدار.*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4O3nip_9Ols#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2012)

نجل قيادي إخواني يتقدم ببلاغ ضد الشاطر لتحريضه علي الاشتباك مع معتصمي الاتحادية
تقدم محمود أبو النصر -الطالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس- ببلاغ ضد المهندس خيرت الشاطر يتهمه فيه بالدعوى الى العنف ضد المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية بصفته المسئول عن هذه الدعوى ، مستنداً إلي تصريحات المرشد السابق مهدي عاكف .

وقال أبو النصر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"البديل" إنه تقدم بالبلاغ رقم ( 4472 بلاغات نائب عام )، مستشهدا بكافة التصريحات والبيانات التى صدرت عن الجماعة بدعوة أعضائها بالنزول إلى الإتحادية ، وتحريضهم ضد المعتصمين المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس مرسي.

وأضاف أبو النصر أنه سيذهب يوم الثلاثاء القادم إلي مكتب النائب العام ليعرف مسار الدعوى ، مشدداً على أنه إذا تم يقاف البلاغ لأسباب غير كافية من وجهة نظره ، فهو من حقه أن يجدد الدعوى من جديد ويقيم بلاغاً من جديد حتى يتم فتح التحقيق ضد نائب المرشد خيرت الشاطر .

كما أوضح أبو النصر فى إتصال هاتفي بــ"البديل" أنه كان عضواً منتسباً بالإخوان إلى أنه قرر أن ينفصل عنها فى شهر يوليو من العام الماضي ليعمل ضمن حملة الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح الرئاسي السابق ، مشيراً الي أن والده قيادي بالاخوان على محافظة الغربية.


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*‏فاطمة ناعوت‏
*

* عاجل الآن في ميدان التحرير. الادويه المطلوبه حالا فى ميدان التحرير لحالات الاصابة. بتادين / جوانتيات طبيه /ترياكتين 1 جرام لحالات التسمم / سيفوتكس 1جرام /انتى بايوتك اسبراى /خيط زيرو جراحى /فولتارين/كتافلام كيروسيف مضاد حيوى/لصق / قطن/
*


----------



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هذه الأحداث كلها بتفكرني بأقوال جيفارا، وعلى الأخص قوله: الذي باع بلاده وخان وطنه مثل الذي يسرق من بيت أبيه ليُطعم اللصوص، فلا أبوه يسامحه، ولا اللص يكافئه​


----------



## DODY2010 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ليه إعتصام الإااتحادية و إعتصااام التحرير اتهاجموا انما اعتصام مدينة الإنتااااج الإعلامي واعتصااااااااام المحكمة الدستورية مااتهاجموش؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هو انا كل ما انام بدري اصحي الاقي مصيبه ليه


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياسر على المتحدث باسم الرئاسة *
* (أ.ش.أ)*


* أصدرت رئاسة  الجمهورية قرارا بقانون يقضى بإلغاء الفقرة الثانية من المادة (32) من  القانون رقم (73) لسنة 1956، التى كانت تسمح للناخب فى الاستفتاء بأن يدلى  بصوته فى غير موطنه الانتخابى، وذلك بهدف تحقيق المصلحة العامة، حرصا على  عبور مصر المرحلة الانتقالية الحالية، والانطلاق لبناء مؤسساتها الدستورية،  وكذلك درءا لما قد يثيره ذلك من مطاعن حول نزاهة وسلامة عملية الاستفتاء،  وما قد يترتب عليه من زيادة العبء على القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء. *

* وأوضحت رئاسة الجمهورية فى بيان صدر صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، أن اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات طلبت إلغاء نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة (32)، وأشارت  إلى أنه ولئن كان السماح للناخب فى الاستفتاء بالإدلاء بصوته فى غير موطنه  الانتخابى يحقق مصلحة الناخب، إلا أنه قد يقابل ذلك إثارة الشكوك والطعون  فى عملية الاستفتاء، وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن إفراد كشف خاص بالوافدين يزيد من  المهمة التى أنيطت برئيس اللجنة الانتخابية، إذ يتعين عليه أن يراقب عملية  الانتخاب بالنسبة للناخبين المقيدين بمقر اللجنة التى يُشرف عليها إلى جانب  الوافدين.*

* وأضافت رئاسة الجمهورية انه إزاء هذه الاعتبارات فقد صدر قرار بقانون يقضى  بإلغاء الفقرة الثانية من المادة (32) المشار إليها لتحقيق المصلحة العامة،  حرصا على عبور مصر هذه المرحلة الانتقالية، والانطلاق لبناء مؤسساتها  الدستورية.*


*



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة تطوف التحرير بهتاف: "ابعت بلطجية.. مش هاتنسينا القضية"*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل القاهرة، أمس، مساعد وزيرة الخارجية  الأمريكية لشئون   الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان، مايكل بوزنر، الذى يعتبر أول  مسئول توفده   أمريكا بعد اندلاع أزمة الإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على  الدستور الجديد،   للقاء مسئولين مصريين من الحكومة والمعارضة، لاحتواء  الأزمة السياسية، فيما   أدان تقرير للجنة حقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة  الأوضاع فى مصر. 
وقالت مصادر مطلعة لـ«الوطن»: إن بوزنر سيلتقى قيادات  إخوانية خلال   زيارته، على رأسهم المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد، لبحث  أزمة الغضب ضد   الرئيس محمد مرسى والإخوان، والاستعدادات للاستفتاء على  الدستور،  وستستغرق  الزيارة يومين. 
وانتقد دبلوماسيون وخبراء زيارة بوزنر، واعتبروها تدخلا  صريحا فى  إدارة  الأزمات فى مصر. وقال حسين هريدى، مساعد وزير الخارجية  السابق: «أرفض  أى  تدخل أمريكى فى إدارة الأزمات السياسية فى مصر»، مضيفاً:  «الزيارة  مرتبطة  بزيارة الوفد المصرى، الذى ترأسه عصام الحداد لواشنطن  منذ أسبوع،  وتؤكد  إدارة واشنطن لمصر»، وطالب الرئيس محمد مرسى بـ«حل مشاكل  مصر داخلياً  دون  اللجوء للخارج». 
من جانبه، قال السفير محمد الشاذلى، عضو المجلس المصرى  للشئون  الخارجية:  «إن الزيارة لطمأنة النظام الأمريكى على مصالحه ومصالح  إسرائيل». 
من جهة أخرى، أدان تقرير للأمم المتحدة انتهاكات النظام  الحاكم فى  مصر،  مبدياً تخوفه من مواد قانون الإرهاب، الذى يعد حاليا.  وأضاف أن المادة   179 من الدستور تُعرض حقوق الإنسان للانتهاكات المتوارثة  من قانون   الطوارئ، كالاعتقال وتفتيش منازل المشتبه بتورطهم فى «الإرهاب»  دون إذن   قضائى، والاعتقال الإدارى لمدد غير محددة.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت ليليان شاكر منسق عام حزب الدستور بملبورن، لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بأستراليا أصدر بيانا لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، حالة من الهدوء النسبى المصحوب بالحذر بعد تعرض الميدان لهجوم من مجهولين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل على تويتر: الإخوان يعدون مليشياتهم لإرهاب المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"حازمون" تنفى اقتحام استديوهات مدينة الإنتاج وتؤكد: اعتصامنا سلمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن وفاة عامل فى اشتباكات التحرير.. ومستشفى المقاولون ينفى

ترددت أنباء عن وفاة عامل بشركة المقاولون العرب، بعد إصابته، نتيجة الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين مجهولين حاولوا اقتحام اعتصام ميدان التحرير،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد أحمد ماهر، المنسق العام لحركة شباب 6 إبريل، على أن الإصرار على إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور رغم إمكانية تأجيله يؤكد الشكوك حول سلق الدستور وتمريره بأى ثمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعقد نادى هيئة قضايا الدولة مؤتمرا صحفيا اليوم، الثلاثاء، للإعلان عن موقف مستشارى الهيئة من الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور المزمع إجراؤه فى منتصف الشهر الجارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. استئناف نظر إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الملغى والجديد والاستفتاء

تنظر الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار فريد نزيه تناغو، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، اليوم الثلاثاء استئناف جميع الطعون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*يحسم نادى القضاة اليوم الثلاثاء، موقفه النهائى من الإشراف على الدستور المقرر إجراؤه السبت المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ينظم ائتلاف القوى الإسلامية مظاهرتين حاشدتين أمام مسجدى رابعة العدوية وآل رشدان بمدينة نصر شرق القاهرة، تحت شعار "نعم للشرعية" دعما لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيادى بالنور: المعارضة لا تملك الشارع والشعب سيشارك فى الاستفتاء 

أكد الدكتور شعبان عبد العليم عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور السلفى، أن الحزب سوف يشارك بقوة فى المليونية التى دعت إليها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اليوم فى ميدان رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
نقلت هيئة  الإذاعة البريطانية على موقعها الإليكتروني اليوم السبت عن صحيفة الجارديان  تقريرًا عن التطورات في مصر تحت عنوان "قلق بشأن مرسوم رئاسي يخول الجيش  سلطات اعتقال المدنيين". 

وقالت الجارديان البريطانية إن قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي منج الضبطية القضائية  لعناصر القوات المسلحة لحين انتهاء الاستفتاء يعد خطوة تشكل "سابقة  خطيرة". 

وأضافت إن مشاعر القلق تتنامى بسبب المرسوم الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي  والذي يخول أفراد القوات المسلحة سلطات احتجاز المدنيين المصريين الذين  يُشتبه في ارتكابهم مخالفات خلال الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور المقرر السبت  القادم. 

وتتابع الصحيفة قائلة "إن المرسوم الذي سيظل ساري المفعول حتى إعلان نتائج  الاستفتاء جدد النقاش بشأن احتجاز المدنيين وتقديمهم إلى محاكمات عسكرية". 

وكان نحو 12 ألف مدني مصري حوكموا أمام محاكم عسكرية وصدرت ضدهم أحكام  عسكرية خلال المرحلة الانتقالية التي أشرف عليها المجلس العسكري السابق. 

وتمضي الصحيفة قائلة "إن منظمة العفو الدولية اعتبرت الخطوة المصرية "ثغرة خطيرة" يمكن أن تقود مرة أخرى إلى احتجاز المدنيين. 

وتضيف قائلة إن "بالنظر إلى سجل الجيش في التعامل مع المدنيين عندما كان  مسئولا عن إدارة البلاد إذ قتل أكثر من 120 مدنيًا وحوكم أكثر من 12 ألف  شخص بطريقة غير عادلة أمام المحاكم العسكرية، فإن هذه الخطوة "تشكل سابقة  خطيرة".


*


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

المادة (10)الأسرة أساس المجتمع، قوامها الدين والأخلاق والوطنية. وتحرص الدولة والمجتمع على الالتزام بالطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية، وعلى تماسكها واستقرارها، وترسيخ قيمها الأخلاقية وحمايتها
.
للوهله الأولى الماده جميله ولا يشوبها اى خطأ .. وللوهله التانيه والتالته والمليون كمان ..

للتوضيـح .. الماده دى كانت موجوده من الاول وتم اضافها اليها كلمه " المجتمع " لتصبح " تحرص الدوله والمجتمع "

وده معناه بأختصار باجماع كل الفقهاء الدستوريين والقانونين انه يحق لاى مجموعه اشخاص عمل جماعه زى الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر او غيرها للرقابه على السلوكيات الشخصيه للأفراد

ده عن ماده واحده بغض النظر عن عيوب وكوارث مواد اخرى .. فأرجوك متقوليش انا قرأت الدستور وعجبنى وحقول عليه " نعم " لأن قرآئتى وقرائتك لا تكشف العيوب وتفسر المواد بالتأكي

منى الشاذلى


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عصام العريان في امريكا يعترف بالهولوكوست و يتبرأ من السلفيين 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

تصريحات القيادي الإخواني لجريدة الواشنطن بوست :

- نعم الهولوكوست مذبحة عرقية دينية و هي جريمة كبيرة حقا ..لكن لماذا نتهم نحن بها و يدفع الفلسطينيون ثمن جرائم النازي .

- لا علاقة لنا بالسلفيين ..فهم عندهم بعض الشكوك حول الديمقراطية و متطرفين بعض الشيء في الأمور المتعلقة بالمرأة و نحن ننصحهم باحترام الديمقراطية و احترام الاقباط .

You mean because there was a Holocaust?

Yes. The Holocaust was a massacre against a race, against a religion — it is a really big crime, but we were never accused of it. Why do the Palestinians pay the price of Nazis?

People say the Muslim Brothers are using the Salafis, who practice a fundamentalist form of Islam.

Never — the Salafis were used against us.

So you have a relationship with them?

Not a relationship, no. They have some doubts about democracy. They are extremist in some affairs about women. But the majority of them are nonviolent. We advise them to respect democracy, respect Copts.

وده لينك المقال من الموقع بتاع الجريدة 
المقال على صفحتين والاسئلة دى فى الصفحة التانية 

http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...-laden-essam-el-erian-president-hosni-mubarak

في اخر المقال هتلاقي مكتوب continued و مكتوب رقم 1 يعني الصفحة الاولى اضغط على رقم 2 عشان تشوف باقي المقال
عصاااااااااااااااااااااااااام واخواااااااااااان هولوكوست اشوف بقي خروف او نعجة يقولولي برادعي هولوكست تاني !!! تجار دين ودم ومنافقين وكذابين في كل شئ


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*A Muslim Brotherhood leader on bin Laden, Israel and Egypt’s elections*


By Lally Weymouth,May 13, 2011

Ads by Google


*Egypt Business Information*​Get a Trial to Forecasts & Analysis on Egypt's Business Environment​BusinessMonitor.com/Egypt​
​​

Banned for years under President Hosni Mubarak, the Muslim Brotherhood now functions openly in Egypt and is expected to win a sizable bloc of seats in the upcoming parliamentary elections. Washington Post Senior Associate Editor Lally Weymouth interviewed Essam El-Erian, a physician and senior member of the brotherhood’s ruling guidance council, in the organization’s new $11 million headquarters on May 4. Following are excerpts:
*What did you think of the killing of Osama bin Laden?*
For us, Osama bin Laden never represented Islam. Islam is a peaceful religion. Violent groups are a minority among Islamic groups. . . .
Even though it was war, it didn’t give America the right to kill a person while the forces could capture him.
*So bin Laden shouldn’t have been killed?*
To be brought to justice, this would have been better for America. . . . America committed some mistakes. First, killing him instead of arresting him. Second, they violated the sovereignty of Pakistan, putting the president and the Pakistani government in a critical situation. I criticize bin Laden and al-Qaeda. It [Pakistan] is a corrupted regime. But we are talking about the state, not the regime. This gives an important message to others — to Saudi Arabia and all your allies — that they are not trusted.
*The Muslim Brotherhood has had many problems in Egypt during the past 30 years. A lot of your members — including yourself — have been put in jail. You have come a long way to have this vast headquarters now. Two years ago, this would not have been allowed.*
Yes, but this change was brought about by Egyptians. Because for the last two centuries, this region has been under interference from others on the outside.
*Mubarak did not occupy the country.*
Yes. He was Egyptian. This was an internal occupation. Who was supporting Mubarak? Not the army only. The army got rid of him. The main support to Mubarak was from the U.S.







*You think the army got rid of him?*
Yes, after they saw millions of people in the streets. . . . Your administration tried to give him a shelter as they do now with [Libya’s Moammar] Gaddafi and [Yemen’s Ali Abdullah] Saleh.
*Was it the power of the people or the power of the mosques?*
This revolution had many steps to it. . . . I was arrested myself before the assassination of [Anwar] Sadat for one year. We were all arrested and released after Sadat’s assassination. Then I became a member of the parliament from 1987 to 1990. Then I was arrested again and tried before a military court, and jailed for five years. And during the last seven years, I was arrested five times. Annually I was arrested.
*Were you put in jail each time or just arrested?*
Yes, put in jail. . . . The last time I was arrested was during the revolution . . . 58 hours in jail. The revolution did not start on 25 January. We had many battles — about the independence of the judiciary and about free and fair elections. We reached this point, and they launched a new campaign on Facebook, that is true.
*People say the army is sympathetic to the Muslim Brotherhood.*
The army is a professional army, a neutral army. The army cannot take the responsibility for this country and for shooting people. The army is keen to transfer power to the people after free and fair elections. That is very important — to have an army in Egypt that supports democracy. This is a new army — those colleagues of [former president Gamal Abdel] Nasser’s are dead, and those who participated in the October War [in 1973] are mostly gone. This is a new army not spoiled by politics, not having dreams of catching power. . . . Many of them studied in the U.S., talked with your officials and your think tanks — they are well-educated. They are nationalists — they have nothing to do with politics. From the start, they stated that they reject any call to keep power or stay for a long time.






Ads by Google


*Egypt Business Information*​Get a Trial to Forecasts & Analysis on Egypt's Business Environment​BusinessMonitor.com/Egypt​
​​
*Will the Muslim Brotherhood win the next election because it is so organized?*
The next election must represent all political factions, even weak groups. We as the Muslim Brotherhood are keen to have a coalition to go to the elections together to have a parliament that represents all Egyptians, not only powerful groups. All Egyptians must be represented — Muslims, Coptics, leftists, liberalists, nationalists, Islamists — all must be there to have a neutral committee to write the constitution. This is very important for a real democracy.
*Do you think the Muslim Brotherhood will have the largest bloc in the parliament?*
The last election which was semi-free, semi-fair, in 2005, we gained 20 percent of the seats. In the next election, we are not targeting the majority at all. So we will nominate between 45 to 50 percent. . . . I think it would be fair to gain 30 percent in a free and fair election.
*Let’s talk about your vision for a new Egypt.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

A Muslim Brotherhood leader on bin Laden, Israel and Egypt’s elections
By Lally Weymouth,May 13, 2011
(Page 2 of 2)
It must be democratic with a parliamentary system, cooperative with the region, cooperative with the world. We have common values. We are ready for democracy, we are fighting for freedom.

What about America? Do you see good relations continuing?

Of course. But America must respect this independence of Egypt. We started by talking about the violation of the sovereignty of Pakistan. We have no problem with the U.S. except that it supported Mubarak for 30 years continuously and without any alarm to stop his violations of human rights. The Egyptian people may have some bitterness in their chest about America’s policy. . . .

America supported Saudi Arabia, which is a closed regime. They supported Saddam Hussein for a long time, and then they killed him. They supported the Iran of [Shah] Pahlavi and has been against Iran of today.

Ads by Google
Order Food Online
Deals, Rewards & More! $5 Off Your First Order
Leapset.com/order

You cannot say Iran is a democratic power.

I cannot of course describe Iran as a democratic power. But it is better than at the time of the shah.

What about Israel? Will Egypt keep the treaty?

The state would keep the treaty.

Would you keep the treaty?

Yes, a new parliament would make that decision. The army says frankly, and we say it also: We cannot cancel a treaty by a verbal decision. Treaties have regulations and must be respected from both sides. When one side doesn’t respect the treaty, the international community must obligate it to do so.

Your leader, Mohammed Badie, said Arab and Muslim regimes are betraying their people by failing to confront Muslims’ real enemies — not only Israel but also the U.S. Is this your opinion?

No. We never talk about America as an enemy. Of course you can have a strategy which since [Henry] Kissinger’s visit to Sadat gives optimum support to Israel. America needs to catch the moment. If you don’t review and revise your strategy for the region, you can lose this region.

The head of the Muslim Brotherhood said governments have no right to stop their people from fighting the United States, and those who do are ignoring Allah’s call to wage jihad.

That is against occupying troops, against occupation. That is a human right. Yesterday [Afghan President] Karzai went to the press to say you killed bin Laden in Pakistan and you are killing innocent people in Afghanistan. That is Karzai, your man. And now you create chaos in Iraq and you hand Iraq to Iran.

The idea is to resist foreign troops?

On Sunday after killing bin Laden, we called on America to start deploying their troops out of Afghanistan and out of Iraq. . . . When Obama was elected, he said he was going to withdraw from Iraq. This is a proper moment if he is going to win the next election.


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممدوح حمزة: قرار الرئيس بإلغاء الضرائب جاء لتمرير الدستور

ناشد الناشط السياسى الدكتور ممدوح حمزة فى تغريدة له عبر حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، الشعب المصرى بعدم الانخداع بقرار إلغاء الضرائب،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*منظمة العفو الدولية: منح الضبطية القضائية للجيش سابقة خطيرة

انتقدت منظمة العفو الدولية قرار منح الجيش الضبطية القضائية، وقالت إنه يمثل سابقة خطيرة، وحذرت المنظمة فى بيان لها أمس، الاثنين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*استكملت قوات الحرس الجمهورى بناء الجدارين العازلين بشارع الميرغنى وأعلى نفق العروبة بمصر الجديدة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنفار أمنى بقناة السويس استعداداً لمليونية "ضد الاستفتاء"

أكد اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، أنه تم رفع درجة الاستعداد والاستنفار الأمنى بطول المجرى الملاحى للقناة بالسويس من قبل قوات الشرطة والجيش.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*محللون صينيون: صراع النخبة يضع مصر والشرق الأوسط أمام مستقبل غامض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمهر موظفى مجمع التحرير أمام المبنى بعد إغلاقه قبل مليونية اليوم

قام العشرات من أعضاء اللجان الشعبية بغلق مجمع التحرير صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، استعداداً لبدء فعاليات مليونية اليوم بعد هجوم البلطجية على معتصمى الميدان،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمومية قضاة بنى سويف ترفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء ورئيس النادى سأشارك

قال المستشار محمد عصمت يونس، رئيس نادى القضاة ببنى سويف، إن الجمعية العمومية للنادى قررت بأغلبية الحاضرين رفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*السادات: سأصوت بـ "لا" على الدستور.. وعلى الجميع المشاركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*سفارة مصر بالرياض وجدة تستقبلان غداً المصريين للمشاركة بالاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عززت قوات الحرس الجمهورى، من تواجدها الأمنى بمحيط قصر الاتحادية صباح اليوم الثلاثاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"شكر": موقف "الإنقاذ الوطنى" من الاستفتاء مرهون بمشاركة القضاة 

قال الدكتور عبد الغفار شكر وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى، إن قرار جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى برفض الاستفتاء واعتباره باطلا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهت الجمعية العمومية لنادى قضاة القليوبية، برئاسة المستشار عيد سويلم إلى قرار عدم المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، ورفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل عبد الرحيم على بعد التحقيق فى بلاغ الرئاسة ضده

قرر المستشار عماد عبد الله، رئيس نيابة استئناف القاهرة، إخلاء سبيل عبد الرحيم على مدير مركز بحوث الحركات الإسلامية بكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمود سعيد مدير الاستقبال والطوارئ بمستشفى المنيرة العام، إن المستشفى استقبل 4 إصابات من جرحى اعتصامات ميدان التحرير، نتيجة الاشتباكات التى وقعت فجر اليوم من بينها إصابة بطلق خرطوش وحالتهم مستقرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعقد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء، مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد ظهر اليوم، لشرح كافة الأوضاع التى تمر بها البلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عمليات القضاة":14 نادياً بالأقاليم من أصل 19 قرروا مقاطعة الاستفتاء

أكد المستشار شادى موسى، عضو غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة، أن هناك 14 ناديا من أندية القضاة بالأقاليم من أصل 19، عقدوا جمعياتهم العمومية الطارئة خلال اليومين الماضيين،*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



محللون صينيون: صراع النخبة يضع مصر والشرق الأوسط أمام مستقبل غامض

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يخرب بيوتكوا*
*هو أنتوا بتعتقوا ؟*
*أستعدوا بقى لتصدير كروت الأستفتاء *
*والخرطوش والذى منه *
*بلاش صواعق ...عندنا منها خيركوا مغرقنا بصراحة *
:new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعقد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء، مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد ظهر اليوم، لشرح كافة الأوضاع التى تمر بها البلاد.*


*يااااااااااااه *
*صباحية مُباركة يا دكتور*
*ياترى غسلت وشك الأول ؟*
*طب أقعد أفطر وشق ريقك كدة*
*وبعدين كلمنا *
:new6::new6:​​​​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتصام فايف ستار لـ"حازمون" أمام الإنتاج الإعلامى

*
*




*​*

سخر  نشطاء شبكات التواصل الإجتماعى"فيس بوك" و "تويتر" من الإعتصام الذى دعى  إليه، الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو إسماعيل ،والمقام الآن امام مدينة الإنتاج  الإعلامى، لتأيد قرارات الرئيس مرسى، والمطالبة بتطهير الإعلام،حيث انتقد  العديد منهم توزيع وجبات ومشروبات من مطاعم مأكولات باهظة الثمن، الامر  الذى جعلهم يطلقون على الاعتصام" اعتصام فايف ستار" .

وقال النشطاء عبر تويتر، "وجبات حازم غالية نار..تطهير إعلام فايف ستار"، واصفينه بفيلم رامى الإعتصامى.

وكان  قد جدد الداعية السلفى أبو إسماعيل، دعوته لأنصاره من المحافظات للقدوم  إلى القاهرة والاعتصام أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي وتلبية دعوة الشيوخ  الأجلاء الذين أيدوا ذلك القرار.
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*حسين عبد الغنى: مرسى يدير البلاد بطريقة "مرتبكة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يغلق الممر الجانبى لـ"الاتحادية". والمتظاهرون ينددون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مكتب الإرشاد يشكل غرفة عمليات لمتابعة مليونيتى رابعة وآل رشدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تحذر المواطنين: "مرسى" سيرفع الأسعار بعد تمرير الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*السادات يعتذر عن لقاء الرئيس للنقاش حول المواد الخلافية بالدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن نادى هيئة قضايا الدولة، أن النادى سيشارك فى الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *شاهد الصفحة الاولى من جريدة المصرى اليوم بتاريخ اليوم
*
*2012-12-11 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





35*

* 2*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد الصفحة الاولى من جريدة اليوم السابع بتاريخ اليوم
*
*2012-12-11 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




04*

*



*
*



* 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الأوقاف": المشاركة فى الاستفتاء واجب شرعى

قال الدكتور محمد الصغير مستشار وزير الأوقاف، إن "نعم" أو "لا" على الدستور لن تدخلك الجنة بل هى شهادة أمام الله لبناء وطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"قصر العينى" يستقبل مصاباً بـ"خرطوش" فى العين خلال اشتباكات التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنفار أمنى فى محطة السادات خشية تنفيذ تهديدات إغلاق المترو

شهدت محطة مترو أنور السادات استنفارا أمنيا كبيرا مع تواجد عدد كبير من قيادات شرطة المترو وشرطة النقل والمواصلات،*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين بشارع المرغنى بمحيط قصر  الاتحادية، وقام العشرات  بتسلق الكتل الخرسانية، بينما رشق البعض الاخر   الحواجز الحديدية  بالحجارة.

وقام آخرون بالاستعانة بالحواجز الحديدية التابعة لمرور القاهرة وذلك   لاستخدامها في هدم الجدار الذي أنشأته قوات الحرس الجمهوري لمنع المتظاهرين   من دخول محيط الاتحادية.

الجدير بالذكر أن الاحزاب السياسية دعت الى مسيرات بمحور قصر الاتحادية وذلك للمطالبة بإسقاط الاعلان الدستوري الجديد.
*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
أعلنت  وزارة الخارجية عبر صفحتها الرسمية على "الفيسبوك" أن بطاقات الاقتراع  الخاصة بالاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور بالنسبة للمصريين في الخارج سوف تتاح  عند منتصف الليل اليوم /الثلاثاء/ على موقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.​ووجهت الخارجية على صفحتها اليوم هذه الرسالة إلى كل المصريين في الخارج المقيدين بسجلات التصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد.​يذكر  أن الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور للمصريين في الخارج سوف يبدأ غدا الأربعاء  ويستمر حتى السبت القادم بجميع سفارات مصر وقنصلياتها بالخارج.​*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 مصطفى أمين  قامت مجموعة من قوات الحرس  الجمهوري المكلفة  بحماية  القصر الجمهوري بالاتحادية، بإغلاق كافة الشوارع  المحيطة  والجانبية المؤدية  إلى أماكن الاعتصام للمؤيدين والمعارضين  للرئيس.


كما تم منع وسائل الإعلام والصحفيين من الدخول إلى مكان الاعتصام والوصول إلى أي من المعتصمين هناك أو التقاط الصور عن قرب.

  يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي يستعد فيه الآلاف لتنظيم مسيرات   حاشدة عصر  اليوم إلى قصر الاتحادية لرفض الإعلان الدستوري الأخير، وغلاء   الأسعار  التي ارتفعت بشكل ملحوظ، رغم تراجع الرئيس عن قرار الضرائب الجديد.

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جاتلي رساله اخباريه علي الموبيل من الشروق

بتقول تم الغاء الدستور في الخارج ويقتصر علي ارض الدستور فقط


وده ان دل علي شئ يدل علي صدق معلومه رفض السفراء بالخارج الاشراف علي الاستفتاء
ويدل ايضا علي كذب وزاره الخارجيه بانها علي اتم استعداد للاشراف علي الاستفتاء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

علي موبيلي من الشروق

وسابقه الاولي من نوعها

نقل المواطنين يوم الاستفتاء مجانا للقطارات المميزة ونصف أجرة للمكيف


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> علي موبيلي من الشروق
> 
> وسابقه الاولي من نوعها
> 
> نقل المواطنين يوم الاستفتاء مجانا للقطارات المميزة ونصف أجرة للمكيف


*أيووون الخبر ده أكده اليوم السابع فعلالالا
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*تستمع نيابة مصر الجديدة، برئاسة إبراهيم صالح، اليوم الثلاثاء، إلى أقوال 30 مصابا جديداً من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> جاتلي رساله اخباريه علي الموبيل من الشروق
> 
> بتقول تم الغاء الدستور في الخارج ويقتصر علي* ارض الدستور فقط*
> 
> ...


 يعنى إيه الى بالاحمر ده-- يقصدوا ايه بارض الدستور دى؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى إيه الى بالاحمر ده-- يقصدوا ايه بارض الدستور دى؟؟



سوري هي تم الغاء الصويت علي الدستور في الخارج

يعني التصويت في مصر فقط


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*موسى: أدعو المواطنين للتصويت بـ"لا" فى حالة الإصرار على الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى قضايا الدولة يعلن المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هيئة قضايا الدولة تقرر الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور

الشروق


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يلتقى "هيكل" للتباحث حول ما تشهده الساحة السياسية

يلتقى الآن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بمقر قصر الرئاسة بالاتحادية، الكاتب الصحفى الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"وزير الكهرباء" يسمح لموظفى ديوان الوزارة بالانصراف مبكرا بسبب المليونيات

كشف مصدر مسئول بوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة أن المهندس محمود بلبع، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، سمح بانصراف العاملين والموظفين بديوان الوزارة وخاصة النساء مبكرا اليوم الثلاثاء عن مواعيد العمل الرسمية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يحيل بلاغاً جديداً ضد عبد المجيد محمود للقضاء الأعلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تحقق فى بلاغ يتهم "جبهة الإنقاذ" بـالخيانة العظمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال اللواء ممدوح شاهين مساعد وزير الدفاع للشئون القانونية والدستورية، إن الضبطية القضائية لضباط وصف ضباط القوات المسلحة مؤقتة، وستكون خلال فترة الاستفتاء فقط، وتنتهى بعد ذلك،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يحاولون اقتحام باب الحاجز الأمنى الحديدى 

قام العشرات من المتظاهرين، المحتجزين خلف الجدار الخرسانى بشارع الميرغنى، بمحاولة اقتحام الباب الحديدى الذى وضعته قوات الحرس الجمهورى صباح اليوم لمنع الوافدين من الدخول إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": 12 مصابا بالتحرير والاتحادية صباح اليوم دون وفيات*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​





​ 
 ​ 



*مش هتصدق اللى عملوه أنصار أبو اسماعيل أمام مدينة الأنتاج الأعلامى* 
​ 

*دورتي مياه لمعتصمي "الإنتاج الإعلامي".. ونساء "حازمون" يقضين حاجتهن في "بنزينة"

المعتصمون يوزعون لحوم العجل المذبوح على العاملين بالمدينةكتب : ماهر هنداويمنذ 22 دقيقة
طباعة30





*
*ابو اسماعيل يبنى حمامات*​*
انتهى أنصار  الشيخ حازم صلاح  أبوإسماعيل المعتصمون أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي من  إقامة مبنيين لدورات  المياه لقضاء الحاجة، بعد أن أكدوا أن اعتصامهم ستطول  مدته.
واستعان  المعتصمون ببعض الأفراد  الذين يجيدون أعمال البناء والتشييد، حيث انتهوا  مساء أمس من تشييد دورة  مياه وأحاطوها بأكياس بلاستيكية سميكة حتى لا يظهر  من بداخلها، وخصصوها  لكبار السن والذين يعانون من أمراض السكر، بينما بينما  يصطحب الرجال  زوجاتهم عبر سيارات نقل وملاكي تم تخصيصها لنقلهم إلى أقرب  محطة وقود تم  الاتفاق مع العاملين بها لتستخدمها للنساء.
وأكد عدد من المعتصمين لـ"الوطن" أن هناك تجاوبا وتعاونا كبيرا وتعاطفا من أصحاب محطات الوقود مع المعتصمين.
وقال الشيخ هاني  أبويوسف، أحد  المعتصمين، إن مجموعات من المعتصمين نقلت مكان اعتصامهم إلى  البوابة رقم 2  حسب تعليمات وتوجيهات من القائمين على الاعتصام، نافيا حدوث  اقتحام  للمدينة من بعض الأفراد، حيث شدد الشيخ حازم على سلمية الاعتصام  وعدم  التصرف إلا بعد الرجوع إليه.
وقال أبويوسف إن  الأفراد الذين  شوهدوا داخل المدينة ذهبوا لتوزيع بعض أكياس اللحم على  العاملين وأطقم  الأمن، بعد أن ذبح المعتصمون عجلا بعد صلاة العشاء أمام  البوابة رقم 4،  وأشرف الشيخ حازم بنفسه على عملية الذبح، وتم توزيع اللحوم  على بعض  المعتصمين الفقراء والعاملين بالمدينة.
وأشار إلى وجود  حالة من التعاون  والتفاهم التام بين العاملين بالمدينة والمعتصمين، خاصة أن  رجال الأمن  سمحوا للمعتصمين بالدخول أيضا لقضاء احتياجاتهم والتزود  بالمياه.
ورصدت "الوطن"  أعداد الخيام  التي تم نصبها، والتي وصل عددها إلى 100 خيمة ما بين كبيرة  وصغيرة، تسع  الكبيرة 25 فردا والصغيرة خمسة أفراد، في الوقت الذي شيدَّدت  فيه بعض  الأسر التي تضم سيدات 50 خيمة.*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
أسيوط - محمد ممدوح: الثلاثاء , 11 ديسمبر 2012 14:00 
**أجلت  التيارات المدنية بأسيوط المظاهرات التي كان من المقرر خروجها اليوم  "الثلاثاء" لرفض الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد إلى مساء غد "الأربعاء"  منعًا للصادمات التي قد تحدث بين المؤيدين والمعارضين؛ بعد إعلان جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين الى تنظيم مليونية "دعم الشرعية والوفاق الوطني" بمشاركة 7  محافظات من الصعيد لتأييد الاستفتاء على الدستور.​وأوضح  الدكتور علي سيد المتحدث باسم حركة 6 أبريل "الجبهة الديمقراطية" بأسيوط ،  أنه كان من المقرر خروج التيارات المدينة مساء اليوم "الثلاثاء" من شارع  يسري راغب في مظاهرة رافضة لحكم الإخوان ومسودة الدستور إلا أن القوى  السياسية قررت تأجيل مظاهرتها إلى مساء غد "الأربعاء" لعدم الصدام مع مؤيدي  الرئيس مرسي خلال مليونية اليوم.
وأضاف سيد، أننا نرفض بشدة تمرير الدستور بهذه الطريقة وكان من الأولى  تأجيل الاستفتاء عليه حتى يتم التوافق على النقاط الخلافية الموجودة به، ثم  عرضه للاستفتاء حرصًا على تمثيل كافة الأطياف السياسية وطوائف الشعب  المصري المختلفة به.
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *دورتي مياه لمعتصمي "الإنتاج الإعلامي".. ونساء "حازمون" يقضين حاجتهن في "بنزينة"*





candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مبانى على أرض الدولة ؟*
*أية الجمال دة يا بو سُمعة *
*المشكلة بس فى الريحة*
*الصرف فين يا بو سمعة ؟*
*والمية والكهرباء جايبهم منين ؟*
*مش سرقة دى ؟*
*وألا حلااااااال ؟*​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ​ ​ ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نعم 
هي عزبه ابوهم
دي املاك دوله


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا الدكتور أيمن أبو العلا، عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، كل الشعب المصرى للتصويت بـ"لا" فى استفتاء الدستور المقبل،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تؤكد: الحوار مع الرئيس مرهون بتأجيل الاستفتاء*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمر عفيفي يضع خطة للإنقلاب على  مرسي  بدعم دولي 
    2012-12-11 13:50:02        






وضع العقيد عمر عفيفي خطة محكمة للإنقلاب على الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس   الجمهورية قائلا : ترشيحات لمجلس انتقالي والوزراء والمحافظين ومجالس المدن   والشركات والمصانع من الشباب فقط ".             وتابع خلال تديونة له  عبر صفحته صباح اليوم : نظرا لما تمليه الظروف من  تردد النخبة السياسية من  إتخاذ موقف ثوري حاسم ، ونظرا لإختلاف السرعات بين  سرعة الشباب وسرعة  الشيوخ في التغيير ، وبعدما ثبت أن هذه الأجيال القديمة  كانت السبب في  الفشل المتتالي لمصر ، ونظرا لأن الشباب الثائر هم من قدموا  التضحيات  الكبري لنجاح المرحلة الأولي للثورة في 25 يناير ، ونظر لأن  النخبة لديهم  ما يخافون عليه من أموال ومراكز بينما ليس لدي الشباب ما  يخسروه .              وأوضح :  بعد إتصالات ومشاورات عديدة مع الشباب من مختلف التوجهات   والتنظيمات فقد أستقر الأمر علي التالي :
_             1ـ تعيين مجلس رئاسي  من شباب الثوره الحقيقين لأدارة شئون البلاد لفترة  انتقالية لا تزيد عن  عام يتم التمهيد فيها لأنتخابات حره ونزيهة من سن ( 30  حتي 45 عام ) 
.              2 ـ تعيين مجلس وزراء من الشباب لكل الوزارات علي أن يكون الشيوخ  مستشارين  لهم فقط
 3 ـ تعيين محافظين شباب لكل المحافظات وكذلك رؤساء  المدن والأحياء 
     4 ـ تعيين مديري الامن ورؤساء مباحث المديريات وماموري  الاقسام من الضباط  الشباب حتي رتبة العقيد احلالا للرتب الفاسدة التي  أختارها العادلي
 5 ـ تعيين رؤساء مجالس الصحف والمجلات والقنوات  الفضائية والارضية ورؤساء  مجالس الشركات والمصانع والبنوك جميعا من الشباب       ونود أن نحيطكم علما أن من سيتم تعيينه في المجلس الرئاسي والوزاري   والمحافظين سيكون لفترة أنتقالية عام علي الاكثر ولا يحق لهم الترشح لأي   منصب بعد مرور الفترة الانتقالية وسيكتبوا تعهدات مكتوبة بذلك      كما نود  أرسال الترشيحات لكل المناصب في كل الاماكن من الأن وحتي لا يحدث  فراغ في  السلطة بعد أسقاط حكم الاخوان ولا تقع البلاد في أختيار بين الفلول  وبين  العسكر ونعود للنقطة صفر من جديد .              وإختتم : المجتمع الدولي  سيعترف بالحكومة الشابة وسيدعمها فورا ولكن لا  تختلفوا فيما بينكم كما  يحدث دائما وضباط الجيش في الرتب الصغيره ( من  ملازم حتي عقيد ) سيدعموكم  وكذلك ضباط الشرطة علما أنهم فتحوا الطريق تماما  ولكن خاب أملهم في الرموز  السياسية الجبانة ولا أمل لهم حاليا غير دعم  الشباب .
*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مبانى على أرض الدولة ؟*
> *أية الجمال دة يا بو سُمعة *
> *المشكلة بس فى الريحة*
> *الصرف فين يا بو سمعة ؟*
> ...




يا عبود ده كلام برده 

الضرورات تبيح المحظورات 

مش كده ولا ايه ههههههههههه
​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​محمد ابو حامد / تحياتي لكم جميعا و يسعدني أن أتواصل معكم مرة أخرى وأشكر مشاعركم الطيبة وأنا الحمد لله الآن بخير وسوف أشارك اليوم في التظاهرات ​#*مصر*#*الإخوان*​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* 





هو ده اللى مدينى امل 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا جماعه متقعدوش تقولوا مبانى وعلى ارض دوله واملاك دوله  والكلام ده 
اكيييييييد اللى بيعملوه ده له سند دينى وده المهم لكن السند القانونى ده أصبح غير مهم على الاطلاق فى دولة مورسى
أمركم عجيب  *


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | ممثلو القوى السياسية بدمياط: تهديد "أنصار الشريعة" لقوى المعارضة بالتصفية "نتاج طبيعي لدولة المليشيات"​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكل المجلس القومى للمرأة، برئاسة السفيرة ميرفت التلاوى، لجنة لتقصى الحقائق حول أحداث العنف الأخيرة ضد المتظاهرات فى أحداث الاتحادية الأخيرة، والتى أسفرت عن سقوط ضحية وسحل البعض منهن.*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*​واصل  العشرات من شباب أحزاب الدستور والكرامة والناصري والتجمع والتيار الشعبي،  وائتلاف شباب الثورة وحركتي 6 أبريل وكفاية، وغيرهما من الحركات الثورية،  اعتصامهم في الميدان الإبراهيمي بمدينة دسوق، احتجاجا على القرارات الأخيرة  للرئيس محمد مرسي، واحتجاجا على دعوة المواطنين للاستفتاء.
ونصب المعتصمون خيمة كبيرة للمبيت فيها في قلب الميدان،  مرددين هتافات من خلال مكبرات الصوت تدعو «إلى مقاطعة الاستفتاء، ورحيل  الرئيس مرسي لفقدانه الشرعية»، حسب قولهم.
وعقب ذلك نظم المعتصمون الذين انضم إليهم عشرات الشباب  والمارة مسيرة طافت الشوارع الرئيسية بمدينة دسوق، مطالبين بإسقاط الدستور  الجديد.​*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | أيمن نور: قبلت حوار *الرئيس*
 حقنا للدماء.. وأدعو أنصاري للتصويت بـ"لا" في*الاستفتاء*​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس نادى قضاة الشرقية يتقدم باستقالته لتمسكه بالإشراف على الاستفتاء*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل| "الصحة": 16 مصاباً في اقتحام "التحرير" فجرالثلاثاء دون وفيات​المصرى اليوم​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | إنذار *مرسي*
 على يد محضر للمطالبة بإيقاف *الاستفتاء*
 على *الدستور*​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

أميركا تعتزم إرسال 20 طائرة حربية لمصر​الجزيرة​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | *موسى*​: لا يزال موقفي وموقف جبهة الإنقاذ هو إلغاء *الاستفتاء*
 أو تأجيل موعده​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | شاب يفشل فى فض اعتصام "التحرير​" فيصدم بسيارته 3 أشخاص بينهم طفلة​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*محامى الإخوان يدفع بعدم صلاحية مجلس الدولة لنظر طعون الإعلان الدستورى

دفع ناصر الحافى محامى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعدم صلاحية جميع أعضاء وقضاة مجلس الدولة بما فيهم أعضاء الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"مجلس الدولة" بالإسكندرية يقرر المشاركة فى الإشراف على الاستفتاء*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | انتهاء لقاء مرسي​بهيكل وهويدي.. والرئاسة تصدر بيانا بعد قليل​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*غادر منذ قليل الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل مقر قصر الرئاسة بالاتحادية، عقب اجتماعه مع الدكتور محمد مرسى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخارجية تعلن بدء الاقتراع على الاستفتاء من الـ8 صباح الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*سمحت قوات الحرس الجمهورى للمتظاهرين المحتجزين خلف الجدار الخرسانى، بالدخول من البوابة الحديدية، وذلك بعد احتجازهم قرابة ساعتين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*القضاء الإدارى يؤجل قراره حول الطعن على إعلانات "مرسى" لآخر الجلسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*تنظم الدعوة السلفية بجامعة القاهرة حملة للتصويت بـ"نعم" للدستور، وتستضيف اليوم فى إطار حملتها نادر بكار المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب النور عقب صلاة المغرب بمسجد المدينة الجامعية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لسه معدي فوق دماغي طائره عسكريه
ناقله جنود
وفي دبابه ومدرعتين في كمين ابو النمرس 
ولا وجود للداخليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم تخصيص ستة سيارات للأمن المركزى أمام البوابة ثلاثة الخاصة بديوان المظالم.
*
* كانت قوات الحرس الجمهورى، قد عززت من تواجدها الأمنى بمحيط قصر الاتحادية صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، وذلك من خلال ثلاث مدرعات بشارع الأهرام، وست دبابات بشارع الميرغنى، كما قامت بوضع بوابة حديدية بالممر المتواجد بجانب السور الخرسانى، ومنعت الوافدين من الدخول إلى محيط الاتحادية، مما سبب حالة من الهياج من قبل المتظاهرين المتواجدين خلف محيط الاتحادية بشارع الميرغنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد المئات من المتظاهرين أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، بمدينة نصر، لتأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، وفى مقدمتها الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد للبلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*طلاب الزقازيق يستعدون للخروج فى مسيرة إلى منزل "مرسى" لرفض الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحكمة ترفع جلسة الإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء بسبب مشادات المحامين

رفعت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى جلستها الخاصة بنظر الطعون التى تطالب بإلغاء لإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 21 نوفمبر الماضى وإلغاء جميع آثاره وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 8 ديسمبر ووقف وإلغاء قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس لجمهورية.*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد ابو حامد /​إلى*خيرت*
 الشاطر / نعلم أنك الآن من تحرك مليشيات*الإخوان*
 وغيرها من المليشيات المسلحة و الآن بيننا و بينك دم و لن نتركه ​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد ابو حامد / إلى كل مواطن مصري حر / إنزل شارك في تحرير مصر من حكم المليشيات المسلحة إنزل حرر بلدك من السفاحين المتأسلمين دعاة الظلم و الكراهية ​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | طلاب هندسة *بورسعيد*
 يهاجمون ندوة قيادى إخوانى لتأييد *الدستور*​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | نائب رئيس "الوفد" يطالب الرئيس​ بتأجيل الاستفتاء
 حقنا للدماء​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

والدة "الحسيني" شهيد اشتباكات الاتحادية: اقرأوا الدستور قبل أن تتوجهوا إلى صناديق الاستفتاء ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الصفحة الرسمية للجبهة السلفية بمصر:توسيع الاعتصام بمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى يشمل البوابة رقم 2 بالإضافة للبوابة رقم 4​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | "جبهة الإنقاذ" بالأقصر تدعو المواطنين للمشاركة فى مظاهرات اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهوري يسمح بمرور المعتصمين إلى محيط الاتحادية*​* بعد تفتيشهم*​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | "الداخلية": الباعة الجائلين فقأوا عين متظاهر بـ التحرير​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مصادر: الزند عرض على الكتاتني لقاء مرسي للمصالحة لكنّ الرئيس رفض​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل .. مساعد وزير العدل: أمرت القضاة بغلق اللجان إذا تعرضوا لأي أذى خلال عملية الاستفتاء ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الحرية والعدالة بالسويس: نؤكد سلمية المظاهرات لكن اقتحام قصر الاتحادية خط أحمر​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بدء توافد المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس أمام مسجد آل رشدان​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | "طلاب *الإخوان*​" يدعون للتصويت بنعم على *الدستور*
 فى جامعة كفر الشيخ​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

المركزي للإحصاء: لن نجري دراسة جديدة للتوزيع الجغرافي للناخبين فى استفتاء الدستور​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> مصادر: الزند عرض على الكتاتني لقاء مرسي للمصالحة لكنّ الرئيس رفض​



احلي نكته سمعتها


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

معتز بالله عبد الفتاح : وتمر الأيام، لنكتشف جميعا أن المجلس العسكرى أضر بالمرشح الذى كان يؤيده فى حين أنه كان يسعى لمساعدته ​​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*هى الناس دى مش بتشوف اخبار او تلفزيون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة مسجد النور تبدأ فى التحرك*


----------



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *هى الناس دى مش بتشوف اخبار او تلفزيون*​



هههههههههههههه اللي مش بيشوف من الغربال يبقى أعمى رسمي نظمي حلمي
هو الرئيس في مرة قال قرار ومارجعشي فيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ناس عايشة في غبيوبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*

 	اذاعت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير خبر يفيد باحتلال الثوار لمنزل الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية بالشرقية.

 	حيث استقبل مئات المتظاهرين الخبر بالهتافات "ارحل..ارحل"​*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*احتجزت حركة حازمون  المذيعة دينا عصمت بقناة الاون تي في داخل مدينة  الانتاج الاعلامي لأكثر  من ثلاثة ساعات؛ نتيجة لغلق ابواب مدينة الانتاج  الاعلامي، وقد قامت  "حازمون" بتفتيش كل من يدخل إلي المدينة وسؤاله عن  انتمائه وتأييده لمرسي .  	 		وأضافت عصمت أن علي تغريده لها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر الخروج  صعب  اضطرت للخروج من أحد الابواب الخفية التي لا تعرفها حركة حازمون بعد  ثلاثة  ساعات 	 		وقد رد عليها "عبدالرحمن عز" أحد شباب الاخوان علي تويتر  بقوله " ولسه يا  دينا ..واللي بيكدب بيروح فين " 	 		
		وفي ذات السياق أنه عز توعد سابقاً توعد الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني مقدم برنامج صباح اون الذى يعرض بنفس القناة علي تويتر أيضا .
		جدير بالذكر أن عز كان عضوا بحركة 6 أبريل وقد قام أحمد عدلي –عضو المكتب   الإدارى بحركة 6 إبريل- إن الحركة ستتقدم ببلاغ إلى النائب العام  المستشار  "طلعت عبدالله" ضد "عبد الرحمن عز"، بتهمة انتحال صفة العضو  بالحركة. 	 		    	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



 *


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
  	قام العشرات من متظاهري " الاتحادية"  والرافضين لقرارات  الرئيس  والاستفتاء على الدستور، بطرد  فريق عمل قناة " الجزيرة"، وقالوا  إنهم  يزيفون الحقائق، ويميل العاملون فيها إلى جماعة الإخوان والحزب  الحاكم في  مصر.
 	حيث تجمهر  العشرات  أمام السيارة الخاصة بفريق العمل،  الذين كانوا أخفوا كل الملامح التي تدل  أنهم يبثون لقناة " الجزيرة  "،  إلا أن أحد المتظاهرين تعرف عليهم وأبلغ  زملاءه، ليطردوهم خارج محيط   الاتحادية، طالبين منهم تعلم الحيادية  والمهنية حتى يتمكنوا من التواجد في   تغطية أحداث الاتحادية, أسوة ببعض  القنوات الفضائية الأخرى ووسائل  الإعلام المختلفة.**   	وشدد  المتظاهرون أنهم يرحبون بأي وسيلة إعلامية تتواجد معهم لتغطية  ونقل   الأحداث بشرط التزام الحيادية، ونقل الحقائق كما هي وحتى وإن كانت  تدين   البعض منهم.*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم مجموعة شباب وقفة بأسم شباب شعب مصر امام ماسبيرو لدعوة الرأي العام بتكاتف الشعب , وضرورة وقف الفتنة بيان جميع الأطراف .​وأكد  المشاركون بالوقفة أنهم ليسوا معاضين ولا مؤيدين ,ولكنهم يسعون لوقف  الفتنة بين جميع الاطراف , والاتحاد مرة اخري مهما كانت الانتماءات.​واشار خالد الهواري منسق الوقفة ان الجميع حالياً يتصارع علي السلطة وان في ثورة 25 يناير كان الجميع شركاء في الوطن .​وحمل  المشاركون في الوقفة صور لبعض الاجتماعات السابقة التي جمعت صباحي  والبرادعي والكتاتني وعصام سلطان , ورافعين شعار " كيف اصبح الشرفاء فرقاء  ".
​*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*طمأن محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب  المُحل، محبيه عبر حسابه  الخاص على موقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر"، في  أولى تغريداته بعد حادث  الاعتداء الذي تعرض له أمام قصر الاتحادية. وكتب  "تحياتي لكم جميعا،  ويسعدني أن أتواصل معكم مرة أخرى، وأشكر مشاعركم  الطيبة، وأنا الحمد لله  الآن بخير، وسوف أشارك اليوم في التظاهرات". وتابع  "يشارك حزب حياة  المصريين اليوم في التظاهرات في سبع محافظات ضد مرسي  فاقد الشرعية وجماعته  الإرهابية وأنصارهم من الجماعات المتطرفة". كما وجه  رسالة إلى خيرت الشاطر  وقال "نعلم أنك الآن من تحرك مليشيات الإخوان  وغيرها من المليشيات المسلحة،  والآن بيننا وبينك دم ولن نتركه". وفي ختام  تغريداته طالب أبو حامد كل  مواطن مصري حر بالنزول للمشاركة في تحرير مصر  من حكم المليشيات المسلحة،  وأضاف "انزل حرر بلدك من السفاحين المتأسلمين  دعاة الظلم و الكراهية".
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الفنان خالد النبوى

أيها المعتدون بإسم الإسلام *كنائس مصر تداوى* من تسقطونهم


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



 
*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



 \*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



 *


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ابراهيم درويش
الماده 150 تعطى الحق للرئيس بتعديل الحدود بعدموافقه المجلس
وهذا معمول به بخصوص سيناء
ولا يوجد دستور فى العالم يعطى الرئيس الحق فى التنازل عن قطعه أرض
بموافقه المجلس


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل الزند 
اكثر من 90% من الاندية يرفضون الاستفتاء وما يحدث لم اكون اريد ان يحدث بيننا


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

وابقي سلملي ع الاستفتاء !!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير المالية للأناضول: صندوق النقد يؤجل موافقته على القرض لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى تحدد موقفها النهائى من الاستفتاء غدا الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*طلاب الإخوان يلغون فعاليات تأييد "مرسى" بعين شمس لمنع الاشتباكات

ألغى طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بجامعة عين شمس فعاليات تأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، والدعوة للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور بـ"نعم" السبت القادم، وذلك لليوم الثانى على التوالى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال القيادى الإخوانى السابق ثروت الخرباوى، إن الإخوان ليست جماعة دعوية، كما كانت تقدم نفسها، وليست فصيلا سياسيا، كما يظن البعض ولكنها جماعة فاشية عسكرية، والفاشيون لا يعرفون إلا القوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار محمد عصمت يونس، رئيس نادى قضاة بنى سويف، أن هناك 75 مستشاراً من بين أعضاء الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة استئناف بنى سويف، والبالغ عددهم 155 قاضيا، أعلنوا عن موافقتهم كتابيا على الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لسه شايف 6 عربيات امن مركزي
وعربيه مصفحه قدام المطابع الاميريه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "باب الشعرية" تصل التحرير.. وهتافات تطالب بـ"إسقاط النظام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*باسل عادل: أرفض الاستفتاء "المضلل" على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: أسعار السكر ورغيف الخبز والسولار والبنزين لن ترتفع
طيب والباقى !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*السيد البدوى: قابلت الرئيس ولم أجد استجابة لمطالب المعارضة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم المئات من ممثلى عدد من الجمعيات والمؤسسات والمنظمات الأهلية مسيرة تأييد للدستور خرجت من قاعة مؤتمرات الأزهر بمدينة نصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال مصدر سياسى مقرب من الرئاسة لوكالة أنباء "الأناضول" إن الرئيس محمد مرسى سيجرى تعديلا وزاريا جزئيا على الحكومة الحالية برئاسة هشام قنديل، عقب الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد يوم السبت المقبل، ويشمل التعديل إقالة وزيرى المالية والتنمية المحلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد اتحاد الغرف السياحية، أن الذهاب إلى اللجان الانتخابية والإدلاء بالرأى واجب وطنى وشرعى، وناشد الاتحاد أبناء هذا القطاع بكافة طوائفه بالذهاب إلى اللجان والتصويت على هذا الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهت منذ قليل الجمعية العمومية لقضاة محكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم وقررت عدم الإشراف على الاستفتاء المقرر أجراؤه يوم السبت القادم اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، خلال مؤتمر صحفى عقده اليوم الثلاثاء، إلى ضرورة حسم الحوار السياسى سريعا، حتى نصل إلى حالة من الاستقرار الاقتصادى، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*البدوى: مرسى سيرد على طلب جبهة الإنقاذ بتأجيل الاستفتاء غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يتابع تحقيقات "الاتحادية" لتحديد المسئول عن الأحداث

أكد مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى، أن النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله يتابع بنفسه تطورات التحقيقات التى تباشرها النيابة العامة، فى أحداث المصادمات التى وقعت الأربعاء الماضى أمام مقر رئاسة الجمهورية، بـ"قصر الاتحادية" بين مؤيدى الدكتور محمد مرسى ومعارضيه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "الوفد تنطلق للاتحادية.. والمتظاهرون يحملون لافتات "لا للدستور"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار": الإسلاميون لا يؤمنون بمفهوم دولة المؤسسات الحديثة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار: جبهة الإنقاذ ستطالب المصريين بالتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور

قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن جبهة الإنقاذ ستصدر بيانا مهما للمصريين صباح غد الأربعاء، خاصا بموقفها من الاستفتاء على الدستور. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن الذى يتابع الأحداث الدائرة على الساحة المصرية الآن، يعرف يقينا أن هذه الحكومة (حكومته) تعمل لوجه الله . *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة من حدائق القبة فى طريقها إلى "الاتحادية" لإسقاط الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال صندوق النقد الدولى اليوم الثلاثاء إن مصر طلبت تأجيل قرض بقيمة 4.8 مليار دولار من الصندوق بسبب الاضطرابات السياسية فى البلاد، حسب بيان من وزير المالية المصرى فى وقت سابق من اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يتوافدون على ميدان الحجاز للمشاركة بمليونية لا للاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالبت حركة أطباء التحرير، فى بيان لها اليوم، النائب العام، المستشار طلعت عبد الله، بالتحقيق فى فيديو متداول على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، يتم فيه تعذيب أحد المتظاهرين، ويظهر فى الفيديو عدد من القيادات النقابية المنتمية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصحيح من اليوم السابع.. رئيس الوزراء: ارتفاع أسعار زيوت الطعام قرشان فقط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*استطاع المئات من متظاهرى الاتحادية المحتجزون خلف البوابة الحديدية بشارع الميرغنى اقتلاعها من مكانها، والدخول إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق المئات من أمام مسجد الأنوار المحمدية بميدان المطرية بمسيرة متجهة لقصر الاتحادية للمشاركة فى مليونية ضد ارتفاع الأسعار والاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"نائب غد الثورة": الحزب يتعرض لمحاولات الأخونة

أعلن شادى طه نائب رئيس حزب غد الثورة ورئيس المكتب السياسى عن رفضه الكامل ذهاب حزبه للحوار الوطنى أول أمس، موضحا أنه قد أعلن فى وقت سابق لوسائل الإعلام عن أسباب رفضه، لكنه فوجئ بقرار الهيئة العليا التى وافقت على المشاركة فى الحوار الوطنى قبل إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات القضاة: أندية القضاة بالإجماع ترفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء

أعلنت غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة، أن كافة أندية القضاة بالأقاليم، قررت بالإجماع فى جمعياتها العمومية رفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور المقرر إجراؤه يوم السبت المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام المئات من المتظاهرين الذين اقتحموا البوابة الحديدية بشارع الميرغنى بالدخول إلى محيط القصر، حيث قاموا بإزالة جميع الحواجز والأسلاك الشائكة المؤدية للقصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق الآلاف من أمام مسجد النور فى مسيرة حاشدة يتقدمهم أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، وكمال عباس المنسق العام لدار الخدمات النقابية والعمالية، وكمال خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير مسيرة نظمها المئات من أهالى الزمالك من أمام ماسبيرو ضد غلاء الأسعار والاستفتاء، مطالبين بإسقاط النظام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "الاتحادية" ينظمون مسيرة تجوب محيط القصر 

نظم العشرات من متظاهرى الاتحادية مسيرة جابت حول قصر الاتحادية بعدما مرت على قصر "السلام ليك" الذى يقطن به الرئيس محمد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى بتشكيل سلاسل بشرية التفت حول قصر "السلام لك" الذى يقطن به الرئيس محمد مرسى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يسقطون الجدار العازل المانع من الوصول لـ"الاتحادية"

اقتلع العشرات من المتظاهرين أربعة أحجار من الجدار الخرسانى العازل الموجود بمحيط قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*زادت أعداد المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مسيرة مدينة نصر والمتجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية والمشاركين فى فاعلية ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء للتأكيد على رفضهم للإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة : أى مواطن يقبض عليه الجيش فى الاستفتاء سيحاكم مدنيًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الحدائق يغلقون كوبرى القبة أمام السيارات 

أغلقت مسيرة حدائق القبة المتوجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية للمطالبة بوقف الاستفتاء كوبرى القبة الطريق أمام السيارات بميدان حدائق القبة، ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام حزب الدستور، مرددين هتاف منها: "ارحل يا مرسى"، و"حرية.. حرية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو القبة يزحفون لـ"الاتحادية".. وهتافات ضد "الإخوان"

تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين، فى المسيرة المنطلقة من حدائق القبة إلى قصر الاتحادية المعارضة للاستفتاء على الدستور، والإعلان الدستورى الجديد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*يردد المتظاهرون عدة هتافات ضد جماعة الإخوان، والرئيس محمد مرسى، من بينها: "اللى يحب مصر ييجى معانا على القصر.. ياللى حاصرت الدستورية.. بكره نحاصر الاتحادية، جيكا يا ولد دمك بيحرر بلد.. ارحل يا مرسى.. الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*السيسى يدعو أطياف الشعب لعقد حوار وطنى بالقرية الأوليمبية غدًا

وجه الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، القائد العام، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى الدعوة إلى كل أطياف الشعب المصرى من سياسيين وإعلاميين وفنانين ورياضيين للقاء مساء غد، الأربعاء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*يوزع المتظاهرون  خلال مسيرة كوبرى القبه منشورات تدعو لرفض الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السيسى يدعو أطياف الشعب لعقد حوار وطنى بالقرية الأوليمبية غدًا
> 
> وجه الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، القائد العام، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى الدعوة إلى كل أطياف الشعب المصرى من سياسيين وإعلاميين وفنانين ورياضيين للقاء مساء غد، الأربعاء،*



*هل سيعيد مذبحة القلعة .....؟؟؟؟

عن أى حوار يتحدث ولاءات مرسى صارت فى منزلة القرآن عند مؤيديه .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*استمرت فعاليات مليونية "نعم للشرعية" والتى ينظمها التيار الإسلامى من خلال المنصة الرئيسية أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية وسط حشد كبير من المتظاهرين رافعين أعلام مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأسوانى لـ"الإخوان": لن تفرضوا على مصر دستور المرشد

وجه الروائى والأديب علاء الأسوانى، التحية إلى قضاة مصر الذين رفضوا أن يمهدوا الطريق لديكتاتور فاش ، على حد وصفه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*انضم العشرات من العسكريين المتقاعدين من أبطال حرب أكتوبر 73، إلى المسيرة المتجهة نحو قصر الاتحادية عند الكلية الفنية العسكرية ويقود المسيرة العشرات من شيوخ الأزهر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*غلق طريق المحله للمره الثانيه علي التوالي والهتاف ارحل يا مرسي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*القضاء الإدارى: لا يجوز الطعن على دعوة الرئيس للاستفتاء

قضت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار عبد المجيد المقنن نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة بعدم اختصاصها ولائياً بنظر الطعون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*هذا يفكر الإسلام السياسى ....



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*إحالة جميع الطعون على الإعلان الدستورى الملغى والجديد لمفوضى الدولة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجي الآن على منصة رابعة العدوية: ساعة الصفر هي محاولة تسلق واقتحام أسوار الإتحادية 

ترويج للعنف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيارة تدهس ثلاثة مواطنين فى ميدان التحرير بالقرب من المتحف المصرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات الإسكندرية تقترب من سيدى جابر.. والإخوان يحتشدون هناك.. ومخاوف من مواجهات بين الطرفين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحله تخرج رافضة للاعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء علي دستور الاخوان
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
رفض جميع نوادى القضاة الاشراف على الاستفتاء
 ====
 نادى قضاة كفر الشيخ نسبة الرفض 99%
 نادى قضاة المنوفية نسبة الرفض 90%
 نادى قضاة اسوان رفض 95%

 نادى قضاة الفيوم نسبة الرفض 70%

نادى قضاة المنصورة رفض بنسبة 100%
 نادى قضاة طنطا نسبة الرفض 93%
 نادى قضاة بورسعيد نسبة الرفض 90%

نادى قضاة دمياط نسبة الرفض95%
 نادى قضاة المحلة نسبة الرفض 100%
 نادى قضاة القليوبية نسبة الرفض 95%
 نادى قضاة قنا نسبة الرفض 93%
 نادى قضاة اسيوط نسبة الرفض 98%
 نادى قضاة سوهاج نسبة الرفض 90%
 نادى قضاة اسماعيلية نسبة الرفض 90%
 نادى قضاة الزقازيق ودمنهور وجنوب سيناء نسبة الرفض فوق 90%
 نادى قضاة الاسكندرية نسبة الرفض 94%
 كلمة المستشار احمد الزند
 ذلك حفاظا على هيبة القضاء واستقلالة, وذالك حفاظا على دولة القانون التى غابت من قبل الحزب الحاكم خلاف المواد المهينة بالدستور بالتدخل السافر للرئيس فى اعمال القضاء وتنصيب قادة الدستورية العليا والنائب العام من قبل الرئيس وهذا تدخل سافر فى حق الشعب
 ومن هنا نعلن رفضنا التام للاشراف على هذا الاستفتاء الباطل للدستور المشوه الذى لا يتفق علية المصريين والخائن هو من زرع الفتن وشق صف المصريين والخائن هو من يتأمر على مصر والخائن هو من يكذب ولم يفى بوعودة وصدق من قال ان الطبع يغلب التطبع ويشاء الله ان يكون كذبك فى نحرك كف ايها الكاذب عن ترديد الاكاذيب*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2012)

فى مظاهرة التاييد اللى فى رابعه العدوية 
اللى بيتكلم فى المكرفون 
عمال يشتم فى الكنيسه 
وبيقول  نعرف جيدا دور الكنيسة ودور جورج اسحق ومايكل منير ونجيب ساويرس ونعرف جيدا ما يتم فى جلسات النصح والارشاد فى السفارة الامريكية وطالما انتوا مش عاجبكم الدستور وبتقولوا انكم 15 مليون 
انزلوا وقولوا لا وورونا الرجولة 

لن نسمح للى واقفين قدام الاتحادية اللى 60 % منهم نصارى يقولوا لا للشرعية اللى اختارها الشعب


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو طنطا يهددون بالاعتصام بمبنى المحافظة إذا استمر الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*داعية بمليونية "رابعة": معارضو الدستور يسعون لحذف المادة الثانية 

اتهم الشيخ أحمد عامر الداعية الإسلامى معارضى الدستور بأنهم يعارضوه بسبب نص واحد فقط وهو نص المادة الثانية، والتى تنص على أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام متظاهرو رابعة العدوية المؤيدون للرئيس مرسى بطرد مراسل قناة العربية، حيث هتفوا ضد القناة والعاملين فيها، متهمين القناة بأنها من إعلام الفلول.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*البابا تواضروس يدعو بسلامة المجتمع المصرى وبنيانه القوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*فرنسا تدعو مجددًا إلى ضبط النفس والهدوء والبعد عن العنف فى مصر*


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جمهوريه المحله تخرج رافضا للاعلان الدستوري و الاستفتاء علي دستور الاخوان


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الآلاف يتوافدون إلى الاتحادية بهتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط الإخوان"

وصل آلاف المتظاهرين إلى قصر الاتحادية فى مسيرات انطلقت من حدائق القبة ومسجد النور، وأنحاء متفرقة من القاهرة، التقوا بشارع الخليفة المأمون،*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2012)

المسيرات تدخل الاتحادية على اضواء الشماريخ 
هههههههههه 
حكومة صايعه 
حشد كبير عند رابعه العدوية وغلق الانوار عند الاتحادية ليوحى للناس ان مفيش معارضين كتير وان المؤيدين اضعاف مضاعفه


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدنيا مقلوبة في الرياسة وأخبار عن ان دعوة السيسي كانت بدون علم مرسي والوضع الآن معقد ومربك واقتراحات بتأجيل الاستفتاء تتوالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت الإعلامية بثينة كامل، إن النظام الحالى الذى يحكم البلاد يسعى لهدم الدولة المصرية بمساعدة أمريكا وإسرائيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم عدد من أمناء الأحزاب مسيرة ضمت العشرات وانطلقت من ميدان مصطفى محمود، للمشاركة فى مليونية ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء، وذلك للانضمام إلى متظاهرى التحرير.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا السلفي اسمه ابو كريم .. فاتح سوبر ماركت في امبابه .. ومن اشهر اللجان المنظمه لاعتصام اولاد ابو اسماعيل حاليا امام مدينه 


[YOUTUBE]pki6sHlFTxs[/YOUTUBE]

*فضيحة .. سلفي يرقص بمطواه ؟*


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهري الاتحادية يزيلوا الجدران الخرسانية*


[YOUTUBE]W5pu-uu_IZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت، منذ قليل، مسيرة ميدان الحجاز إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، مطالبة بعدم تمرير الاستفتاء على الدستور، المقرر عقده يوم السبت المقبل.*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> هذا السلفي اسمه ابو كريم .. فاتح سوبر ماركت في امبابه .. ومن اشهر اللجان المنظمه لاعتصام اولاد ابو اسماعيل حاليا امام مدينه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الدين﻿ يسر و ليس عصر .. ما تولع و تحشش
منقول​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** على المنصة  الرئيسية لمليونية  دعم الشرعية، وقف صفوت حجازي، الداعية الإسلامي، ليردد  العديد من  الهتافات، مشيرًا إلى وجود فلول في ميدان التحرير وقصر  الاتحادية، وطالب  المتظاهرين في محيط رابعة العدوية بترديد الهتافات وراءه،  منها: "ثوار  أحرار هنكمل المشوار" و"دستور.. حرية.. شريعة إسلامية"*
* و"يلا يامرسي قولها قوية أنت معاك الشرعية" و"يابرادعي ياحمدين اللي خان الثورة مين" و"وراهم إيده فاضية وإداهم الضربة القاضية".*
* وفي هتاف ردده  حجازي كإهداء إلى  أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل المعتصمين عند مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي قال  فيه: "وقفة ضد البلطجية.. البلطجية الإعلامية*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

القوات المسلحة تنفى توجيه السيسي دعوة لحوار وطنى​الاهرام​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

خبراء إلاعلام: خروج الإعلام عن "النص" بالتليفزيون المصري ناتج عن القرارات العشوائية للدولة​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - مصدر عسكري ينفي توجيه وزير الدفاع دعوة لحوار وطني​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصريون فى الجزائر يدلون بأصواتهم فى استفتاء الدستور غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون بطنطا يهتفون أمام بوابة المحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية" تعلن ضبط 5 من المعتدين على متظاهرى التحرير يترأسهم "مسجل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام مجهولون بقطع طريق كوبرى أكتوبر، المتجه إلى مدينة نصر، حيث أشعلوا النيران فى إطارات السيارات وتوقف الطريق نهائيًا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة تضم مئات المتظاهرين من حزب "الدستور" إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، للمشاركة فى مليونية "ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء"،*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | صندوق النقد: *مصر*​طلبت تأجيل الحصول على القرض لحين استقرار الأوضاع​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

زغلول البلشي: لدينا الأن 9 الأف عضواً بالهيئات القضائية جاهزون للإشراف على الإستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

أ ش أ:القوات المسلحة تنفى توجيه "السيسى" دعوة لحوار وطنى​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسلة العربية: الرئاسة المصرية تقول إن دعوة الحوار غدا وجهت من الرئاسة وليس من وزير الدفاع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أجرى طلاب أسرتى p4 ورؤية بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية اليوم، استفتاء طلابيا للتصويت على مشروع الدستور، وجاءت نتيجته بنسبة 65.7 % بالتصويت بـ "لا"، و34.3 % بـ"نعم".*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

القوات المسلحة تؤكد دعوة"شركاء الوطن" للقاء لـ"التواصل الإنساني" بحضور الرئيس​الاهرام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت السفارة المصرية فى لندن إنها ستبدأ من يوم غد الأربعاء، استقبال المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، والذى يبدأ من الساعة الثامنة صباحا وحتى الساعة الثامنة مساء، أيام الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*العليا للانتخابات: فرز أصوات المصريين بالخارج مساء السبت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت مليونية "نعم للشرعية" والتى ينظمها التيار الإسلامى أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، تواجد الإعلام الغربى لتغطية الأحداث التى يشهدها ميدان رابعة العدوية مع تسجيل بعض اللقاءات مع بعض المنتمين للتيار الإسلامى.*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر عسكري رفيع: مبادرة «السيسي» تهدف لمنع سقوط البلاد في دوامة العنف ​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

صفوت حجازي: ''يا إعلام يا عميل مالكش غير أبو إسماعيل''​يكونش عايز يبقى وزير الاعلام ابو اسماعيل ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا خالد الأمير مراسل سي بي سي بالاسكندرية:خروج مسيرات رافضة الاستفتاء على الدستور وهتافات تطالب باسقاط الاعلان الدستوري وتاجيل الاستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الرئاسة المصرية: دعوة الحوار تشمل الفرقاء السياسيين ووزارتي الدفاع والداخلية​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

المسيرات تصل ''الاتحادية''..و المتظاهرون يستقبلوهم بـ'' أهلا أهلا بالثوار''​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | المتحدث العسكري يؤكد دعوة وزير الدفاع للحوار الوطني غدا​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اللهم ارفع عنا الغباء والغلاء والاستفتاء وكل من قال مااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه لعب العيال ده
ايه البلد اللى ملهاش كلمة دى شويه يقولك فى دعوة وشوية يقولك لاء 
ينزلوا قرارات ويرجعوا فيها
هو فى ايه؟​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

54 ٪ يرفضون الدستور في استفتاء «النيل للأخبار»​شكلهم بيجروا الناس  علشان ينزلوا الاستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الذى يفعله الكبار مع الثوار هو أنهم يضعون لهم «الحصى» فى «الحلة» فوق النار ويغنون لهم «ماما زمانها جاية!» حتى يناموا ( جلال عامر )


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن | وصول مسيرة زكي حسين إلى محيط قصر ​الاتحادية*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا عماد المعاملي مدير مكتب وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط بالشرقية: تظاهرات أمام منزل الرئيس بمحافظة الشرقية وهتافات معادية للاستفتاء والمرشد​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | العصار: دعوة وزير الدفاع ليست للحوار الوطني ولكن للأسرة المصرية.. ولن نتحدث في السياسة​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

المتحدث باسم القوات المسلحة: لقاء الحوار الوطنى سيعقد بحضور الرئيس​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لميس الحديدي: أدعو كافة المتظاهرين بالاتحادية باليقظة لعدم دخول أية مندسين، كما أدعو كافة المتظاهرين أمام مسجد رابعة باليقظة​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرون يمزقون لافتات مؤيدة للدستور بشارع الجيش بالسويس​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | ثوارالسويس​ يحاصرون ديوان المحافظة.. ويطالبون بإقالة "محافظ الإخوان
"​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:آلاف المتظاهرين أمام سور الاتحادية يهتفون الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام..والبلدورات الخرسانية بالميرغنى تحول دون وصول سيارات البث الخارجي​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

«اتحاد الثورة»: سنوقف الاستفتاء بالتحرك الشعبي وليس باحتلال المنشآت​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حمزاوى: اجتماع الرئيس بالقوى السياسية لن يأتى بجديد​عمرو حمزاوى​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بثينة كامل: النظام الحالى يسعى لهدم البلاد بمساعدة أمريكا وإسرائيل​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا د.سمير رضوان وزير المالية الأسبق: يبدو أن الأمور غير مهيئة لتنفيذ ما تم الالتزام به لصندوق النقد الدولي​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | نقيب الدعاة المستقلة يخطب في متظاهري*الاتحادية**الإخوان* جماعة فاشية والدين بريء منهم​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الزند: محاصرة "الدستورية" محاصرة لشعب مصر.. وأعضاؤها لن يصدروا أحكاما تخالف ضمائرهم​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | أتوبيسات الجماعة تحشد مؤيديها من المحافظات في مواجهه آلاف المعارضين بالإسكندرية​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بلاغ للنائب العام ضد «أنصار الشريعة» بعد تهديد البابا بالاغتيال​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة شيوخ الأزهر تصل "الاتحادية".. وآلاف المتظاهرين يتجمعون أمام "الثغرة" للدخول إلى محيط القصر ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | "الحرية والعدالة" بالشرقية: بلطجية يهاجمون مؤيدي الرئيس​ بمدينة السلام​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سلمى صباحى : كله يروح بكره يا كل ويشرب في الحوار الوطني  الدعوه عامه للشعب المصري بكل طوائفه !!​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مظاهرة رافضة للدستور فى دمياط.. وعرض داتاشو بعنوان "كاذبون"​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنكر   المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادي القضاة، محاصرة المحكمة الدستورية العليا   من قبل مجموعة منتمية لتيار الإسلام السياسي لتعطيل العمل بها، وأيضا  موقف  الأمن ووزير الداخلية من تلك الأفعال "غير المسئولة" على حد وصفه،  قائلا:  إن محاصرة المحكمة الدستورية يعد محاصرة لشعب مصر بأكمله. ​ 
 وأضاف   الزند -أثناء مؤتمر صحفي لإعلان رفض القضاة الإشراف على الاستفتاء على   الدستور، الذي سيتم طرحه للاستفتاء يوم السبت المقبل- أنه إذا تم اغتيال   قضاة المحكمة الدستورية بأكملهم قاضيًا قاضيًا فلن يصدرون أحكامًا سوى التي   تتفق مع ضمائرهم ويعلون من شأن المحكمة الدستورية. ​ 
 وأكد   الزند أن استقلال القضاء ودولة القانون هو مطلب جموع الشعب المصري، وموقف   الشعب من قضاة مصر حماهم من الأقاويل التي تقول بإننا نعمل لحساب طرف دون   آخر، قائلا "والله ما فعلنا ذلك ولا نعمل إلا لصالح مصر وشعبها". ​ 
 وأضاف   الزند: "لقد جاءتني مكالمات هاتفية من قضاة بمختلف الدول الأوروبية   والعربية مثل تونس والمغرب والإمارات والسعودية واليمن والكويت وجميعهم   أعلنوا مساندتهم لموقف القضاة وتضامنهم مع "إعلاء دولة القانون الذي يمتد   مظلته إلي العالم أجمع". ​ 
 وأوضح   الزند أنهم قاموا بتعليق العمل بالمحاكم بعد إصدار الإعلان الدستوري في  21  نوفمبر الماضي، مضيفا "ورفضنا العودة إلا بعد إلغائه وإلغاء ما ترتب  عليه  من أثار، كما أننا رفضنا الإشراف علي الدستور إلا بعد التوافق عليه  من كافة  أطياف الشعب المصري، ومن ثم فإن من يشيع الأمر، ويقول بأن الإعلان   الدستوري وقد تم إلغائه فلماذا القضاة لم يشرفوا علي الاستفتاء، فأنا  أقول  لهم إن الإلغاء لم يحدث وإنما هو إلغاء جزئي ولم يتعرض للجزء الهام  وهو  الاعتداء على السلطة القضائية. ​ 
 وأضاف   الزند أن الساحة امتلئت شائعات منها ما يقال بإنه تقابل مع أحد رموز  جماعة  الإخوان المسلميين، معتبرا ذلك خيانة لقضاة مصر قائلا: "إن ذلك يعد  خيانة،  فالخائن هو العميل ويعرف تماما نفسه ويسمعني ويعمل لصالح من"، ووجه  الزند  سؤلا للحضور: لماذا يكون رئيس نادي قضاة مصر يخون وقضاة مصر لا  يعرفون  الخيانة؟ ​ 
 وأضاف   أن القضاة اطلعوا علي الإعلان الدستوري وأدركوا ما لا يمكن أن يدركوه   البعض وتدارسوا الأمر فيما بينهما فيما وجدوا ما هالهم، وأنه باقي بأثاره   علي صدور مصر والمصرين. ​ 
 واستطرد   الزند أن هناك شخصًا افتري كذبًا علي القضاة واتهمهم بأنهم يخططون  لمؤامرة  ما أمس الاثنين "وأنا أقول له يا أيها الكاذب لن يترك أمر تلويث  الشرف".​ 
*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*  شاهد ماذا كتب ممدوح حمزه عن دستور الاخوان على تويتر الان *
* 2012-12-11 20:48:00 
*​* 




   دستور الاخوان:حرية مفيش سكن مفيش اعانة البطالة مفيش استقلال القضاء مفيش تعليم مجانى مفيش​ 
*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحي: جبهة الإنقاذ ستقرر صباح غد موقفها من الحوار الذى دعت إليه القوات المسلحة​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | مصدر عسكري: لقاء الغد ليس سياسيا.. إنما هو "دعوة غداء" للأسرة المصرية​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لميس الحديدي: على مسئولية قناة الجزيرة دعوة وزير الدفاع للحوار تمت باذن الرئيس والسفير طهطاوي يطلق عليها التواصل الوطني​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاصر   شباب الثورة بالسويس ديوان عام المحافظة، وتعالت هتافاتهم مطالبين برحيل   اللواء سمير عجلان ،المحافظ، احتجاجا على أنه "محافظ الإخوان فقط"، على حد   قولهم، كما طالبوا برحيل اللواء عادل رفعت مدير الأمن، وذلك وسط إجراءات   أمنية مشددة حول مبنى المحافظة ومديرية الأمن.
 
*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*             إعتدى  عدد من أنصار الاخوان المتظاهرين امام مسجد رابعة العدوية على طاقم  «قناة  العربية» وأخذوا يهتفون " الثوار بتقول العربية فلول" ولولا تدخل  البعض  واستطاعة السائق الفرار لفتك بهم .             وحاول أحدهم خطف الكاميرا  والاشتباك مع الطاقم وسط سيل من السباب  والهتافات العدائية.
 
 




*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتحدث باسم القوات المسلحة: لقاء الحوار الوطنى سيعقد بحضور الرئيس

الثلاثاء، 11 ديسمبر 2012 - 20:24

*
*



عقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على​*​*
أكد عقيد  أركان حرب أحمد  محمد على، المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى باسم القوات المسلحة، على  موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أن القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير  الدفاع  والإنتاج الحربى يدعو للقاء للتواصل الإنسانى والالتحام الوطنى فى  حب مصر  يجمع شركاء الوطن بحضور السيد رئيس الجمهورية.

وأضاف على قائلا: وتشمل الدعوة "مجموعة رئاسة الوزراء - النخبة السياسية -   القوى الوطنية من التيارات السياسية المختلفة - شباب الثورة - الأزهر   الشريف والكنيسة - نادى القضاة - أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية - المحامين -   الإعلاميين - الصحفيين - الفنانين - الرياضيين - العمال والفلاحين...".

يعقد اللقاء بدار الدفاع الجوى بمقر القرية الأوليمبية بمحور المشير طنطاوى   بالتجمع الخامس فى تمام الساعة 16:30 الأربعاء 12/12/2012".









*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 



*المعتصمين امام ''الإنتاج الإعلامي'': مرسي أمير شرعي ولا أحد يستطيع إسقاطه  '' من أطاعه أطاع النبي ومن أطاع النبي أطاع الله''.* 
​ 

*معتصمو ''الإنتاج الإعلامي'': مرسي أمير شرعي ولا أحد يستطيع إسقاطه 







*​*صورة لمعتصمي مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي

 12/11/2012 7:53:00 PM
كتب ـ أحمد لطفي: 
قال الشيخ ناصر عوض، أحد المنتمين للجماعة السلفية والتيار السلفي، إن لا   أحد يستطيع إسقاط الرئيس، محمد مرسي، باعتباره أمير شرعي وقانوني، وقائد   للأمة الإسلامية، قائلاً '' من أطاعه أطاع النبي ومن أطاع النبي أطاع   الله''.
كما وجه رسالة إلى الشيخ حازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل، لا أحد  يستطيع أن يقفك عن عمل الخير، مردداً'' يا حازم  إدينا إشارة وإحنا نجيب  لميس في إشارة''، كما طالب المعتصمون ''عدم  الاحتكاك بقوات الأمن الموجودة  ببوابة رقم ''4''، قائلاً '' لما يجي الأمر  بالاقتحام حتنبسطوا أوي''.
كما  سخر من حمدين صباحي، وعمرو  موسى، ومحمد البرادعي، أبو العز الحريري،  إبراهيم عيسى، المستشار أحمد  الزند، المستشارة تهاني الجبالي، محمود سعد،  وعمرو أديب مردداً ''باطل  باطل''.
كما قام العشرات من المعتصمون بالتوجه إلى بوابة رقم ''2''، هاتفين '' قوة عزيمة إيمان الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام''.
وقال عوض :''ميدان التحرير أصبح كله فلول، وسيأتي اليوم لنتجمع مرة أخرى بميدان التحرير.
وأضاف  أن القوى المعارضة  للرئيس، محمد مرسي، تسخر منه؛ لآنه يصلي، وتعرض صلاة  الجمعة في التلفزيون  '' عاوزينه بإزازة سبرتو أو مبرشم''.​*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

د.عماد جاد: بأي صفحة يرسل وزير الدفاع دعوة وهذه الدعوة لها أكثر من معنى وخاصة عندما تأتي من شخص يلبس "الكاكي"​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

> صفوت حجازي: ''يا إعلام يا عميل مالكش غير أبو إسماعيل''
> يكونش عايز يبقى وزير الاعلام ابو اسماعيل ؟​



برضوة امك امريكيية​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حرق أوراق مؤيدة للدستور في مسيرة لعشرات النشطاء بنجع حمادي احتجاجًا على الإعلان الدستوري ​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الدفاع الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي *
* أكد مصدر بارز في المجلس العسكري، أن لقاء الغد،   الذي دعا إليه  وزير الدفاع الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي، "ليس سياسيا وإنما   لقاء الأسرة  المصرية، أو لقاء لم الشمل"، مضيفا أنه "دعوة على الغداء   يحضرها وزير  الدفاع ورئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي ورئيس الوزراء"، موضحا أنه   "تم دعوة  الأزهر والكنيسة وشباب الثورة والجبهة الوطنية للإنقاذ".*


*والمنتدى كمان والله مهزله بكل المقاييس*

عبيط ده ولا ايه مش فاهمه الدنيا والعه والناس بتموت وده عامل عزومه بيسجد مين المتخلف ده​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت منطقة يوسف عباس ورابعة العدوية ارتباكا فى حركة المرور مع استمرار مليونية "نعم للشرعية"، والتى ينظمها التيار الإسلامى أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، وتم تغيير مسارات الطرق، أمام السيارات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الناشط السياسى ممدوح حمزة: "بلغنى أن هناك مندسين سيحاولون الدخول إلى الاتحادية والتعدى على السور وبوابة القصر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرون يتوافدون على متحف الثورة أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت وكالة رويترز، إن رئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية فى مصر محمد رفاعة الطهطاوى اليوم الثلاثاء، أكد أن الرئيس محمد مرسى أقر دعوة وزير الدفاع للتواصل الوطنى فى محاولة لإنهاء الأزمة السياسية فى البلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شفيق: أنا راجع مصر قريب عندما أشعر أن المسئولين على قدر من الرجولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت جماعة الأخوان المسلمين فى مصر التى ينتمى إليها الرئيس محمد مرسى، إنها ستشارك فى الحوار الوطنى المقرر غدًا الأربعاء والذى دعا له الجيش لإنهاء الأزمة السياسية فى البلاد،*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> برضوة امك امريكيية​


 
لاء ويعلم ربنا امى مصرية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال حمدين صباحى عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى المعارضة بمصر اليوم الثلاثاء إن الجبهة ستجتمع صباح غد الأربعاء لتقرر ما إذا كانت ستشارك فى الحوار الوطنى الذى دعت إليه القوات المسلحة.*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن|العريان لـ"واشنطن بوست"في 2011: السلطة ليست هدفنا ولا أرغب فى الانتقام من مبارك.. وأسامة بن لادن لا يمثل الإسلام​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*             إعتدى  عدد من أنصار الاخوان المتظاهرين امام مسجد رابعة العدوية على طاقم  «قناة  العربية» وأخذوا يهتفون " الثوار بتقول العربية فلول" ولولا تدخل  البعض  واستطاعة السائق الفرار لفتك بهم .             وحاول أحدهم خطف الكاميرا  والاشتباك مع الطاقم وسط سيل من السباب  والهتافات العدائية.*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

> لاء ويعلم ربنا امى مصرية



بس برضوة الراجل داة امة امريكيية
وامى مصرية
​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة حزب "الدستور" تصل إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عبدالله المغازي: البدوي تلقى إتصالاً من الرئيس يدعوه للقاء الأمس ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد سعيد: وصلتني دعوة رسمية لحضور الإجتماع​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

«الأوقاف»: التصويت لا علاقة له بـ«الجنة أو النار»​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الرحمن الابنودى :قمنا بثورة نبيلة فجْرها أبلج طِلْعِتْ طيور الضّلام طَفِت مَبَالِجْها ما فاتش فاتش شهرين تلاتة فَجْرَها لَجْلَج تِعْرَفُوا مين اللّى لجلجها؟​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة إسماعيل: الرئيس محمد مرسي يبدو أنه في حالة ارتباك وهناك قرارات يتم اتخاذها والتراجع عنها أو قرارات يتم اتخاذها والاصرار عليها​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة إسماعيل: الرئيس محمد مرسي يورط القوات المسلحة في المواجعة مع الشعب من خلال قرار الضبطية القضائية الممنوحة لهم​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا هاروح انام على صفحة 33 خايف اصحى الاقى قرارت طلعت ونزلت 
وانا باكل رز باللبن مع الملائكة او يمكن باع الاهرامات والنيل وباع بيتنا وانا نايم


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اللواء العصار: اللقاء الذى دعا إليه السيسي ليس جزءًا من الحوار الوطني​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> انا هاروح انام على صفحة 33 خايف اصحى الاقى قرارت طلعت ونزلت
> 
> وانا باكل رز باللبن مع الملائكة او يمكن باع الاهرامات والنيل وباع بيتنا وانا نايم



 احلام سعيدة
نام انت وملكش دعوة بأى حاجة
بس صلى قبل ما تنام​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة إسماعيل: الثورة قامت حتى يكون هناك علاقة من نوع جديد بين المؤسسة الحاكمة والشعب وليكون هناك ديمقراطية واحترام للأقلية​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة إسماعيل: الثورة ليست صندوق أو استفتاء لكنها كانت تأسيسا لدولة ديمقراطية حديثة وحتى لا يكون هناك ديكتاتور جديد بالقصر​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حسام مؤنس: التيار الشعبي يدرس مع جبهة الإنقاذ المشاركة في الإجتماع​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة إسماعيل: الدكتور محمد البلتاجي يعلم جيدا من الموجود في الاتحادية والتحرير ولن نقبل بالابتزاز مجددا​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة إسماعيل: هناك حالة من الخيال المكرر من النظام الحالي لكن بأشخاص مختلفة عن شخصيات النظام البائد​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

"غلَّا السمنة غلَّا الزيت غلا المية وخرب البيت".. هتاف القوى السياسية في مسيرتهم بالإسماعيلية​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

> بس صلى قبل ما تنام


صدقنى حاطط الكتاب المقدس والاجيبة تحت راسى وبصلى وبرنم قبل ما انام وهجيب بكرة صورة الوثيقة بتاعت ام اسماعيل واقراءها 
وسيبنى عايز انام 
مينفعش كدة 
داة اى المنتدى داة 
دانا لو بشرب بانجو مش هكون مدمن كدة ادمانى للمنتدى داة 
خفوا ياجماعة اخبار


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ممدوح حمزة: بلغنى أن هناك مندسين سيحاولون الدخول إلى الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> صدقنى حاطط الكتاب المقدس والاجيبة تحت راسى وبصلى وبرنم قبل ما انام وهجيب بكرة صورة الوثيقة بتاعت ام اسماعيل واقراءها
> 
> وسيبنى عايز انام
> 
> ...



 ربنا معاك ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سلماوي يكتب: دساتير الدول الديمقراطية تحدد وسائل إسقاط الشرعية عن الرئيس، وهو ما خلت منه مسودة دستور الإخوان​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سلماوى مين داة اللى طلع لينا فى بخت عدم النوم.؟


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن​ | البلتاجي: ما يحدث أمامالاتحادية
 يثري الحياة المصرية.. وهناك جماعات تريد إشاعة الفوضى​​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى فى كلمته أمام مسجد رابعة: *
*ساعة الصفر هى محاولة اقتحام "الاتحادية"*
* 60% من الموجودين أمام القصر أقباط*
* شفيق ودحلان وأبو حامد وخلفان *
*عقدوا اجتماعا بدبى للانقلاب على الرئيس*​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو سلامه :
 ماذا سيحدث إن وضعت القرد على بيانو؟*
* هل سيلعب سيمفونية لبتهوفن؟*
* ماذا لو وضعته على آله كاتبه؟ *
*هل يكتب لك قصيدة لشكسبير؟ *
*لكن ماذا لو أدار دولة؟*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> محمد سلماوى مين داة اللى طلع لينا فى بخت عدم النوم.؟








هو كاتب ومترجم وأديب مصري​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت العديد من المشاجرات بين مجهولين أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر وقائدى السيارات بسبب الحواجز التى تعطل سير الطريق المؤدى إلى مدينة نصر.*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرات تجوب رابعة العدوية مرددة: مرسى وراه رجالة: نظم المئات من المتظاهرين أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بالقاهرة مسير​رجالة فى بيوتها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يجوبون محيط القصر ويطلقون الألعاب النارية

قام المتظاهرون أمام قصر الاتحادية، برسم وجه الرئيس محمد مرسى، بزى فرعونى، على سور قصر الاتحادية، وكتبوا عليها لا للدستور.*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

قلتها امس واكررها اليوم : مؤسسة الرئاسة تتخبط والبلاد فى مفترق طرق..​حمدى قنديل​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مفتي الجماعة الإسلامية: بعض الجرائد المغرضة تشبه "مرسي" بـ "مبارك"​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل || ثوار السويس يعلنون عزل المحافظ الاخوانى .. ويسلمون مدير الامن بيانا بذلك ويشكلون مجموعات لإدارة شئون المحافظة !!*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: عشرات المسيرات جابت محافظات الصعيد ضد الإستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​

*الجدع جدع والجبان جبان *
* ويحيى يا جدع منور الميدان

 بعدما تم اختطافه وضربه وتعذيبه *
*من قبل ميليشيات الاخوان هيكمل المشوار*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2012)

«البلتاجي»: سندافع عن «الاتحادية» بدمنا.. وأنصار أبوإسماعيل: النصر أو الشهادة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو كاااااااااارثة الشيخ وحيد يعلن أمام مدينة الأنتاج الإعلامى ان الشاطر مجهز مئات الالوف الجهاديين منتظرين ساعة الصفر *

[YOUTUBE]un_xbkhv_9c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد المقصود: نصرتنا لمرسى نصرة للشريعة.. ومن أهان السلطان أهان الله

قال الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود، نحن لن نتخلى عن الرئيس محمد مرسى، لأنه أتى عبر الانتخابات ونسانده لأننا ندافع عن الشرعية ونحترمه طبقا لما دعت إليه الشريعة، فمن أهان السلطان أهان الله.*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مره امير ومره سلطان ناس عسل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ثوار جمهوريه المحلة يغلقون الطرق الداخلية ويشعلون فى كاوتشات أمام المجلس المحلى 


أقدم مجموعة من المتظاهرين بمدينة المحلة بقطع الطريق الداخلى أمام المجلس المحلى ومنع السيارات من المرورالمصدر فيس بوك





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات بشرم الشيخ تهتف: احلف بسماها وترابها المرشد هو اللي خربها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*فتح الطريق أمام السيارات من أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر بعد أن نشبت اشتباكات عديدة مع قائدى السيارات، مما دفع تدخل بعض المتظاهرين لمنع الاشتباكات وإقناع المتظاهرين بفتح الطريق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*القوى السياسية بسوهاج تتظاهر ضد الرئيس وجماعة الإخوان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أول صورة لبطاقة الاستفتاء على الدستور للمصريين بالخارج*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقال الزيت والسكر للدستور ...... نعم
*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الدقهلية يقطعون السكة الحديد.. ويهددون باقتحام المحافظة*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفخرانى من "الاتحادية": مرسى المتحدث الرسمى باسم الإخوان *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*يادي الزل ويادي العار شالنا مبارك جابو حمار
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يادي الزل ويادي العار شالنا مبارك جابو حمار
> *​



*ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﺭﻓﻊ ﻋﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻐﺒﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﻼ‌ﺀ ﻭﺍﻻ‌ﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎﺀ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺀ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقولكوا على حاجه 
خلاص حكم الاخوان امر واقع هيستمر حكمهم لامتى بقى الله اعلم 
يمكن 20 يمكن 80 يمكن 100 سنه مفتكرش اقل من كده 
الحاجه الوحيده اللى متأكده منها أننا هنفضل ملعونيين من الاجيال الجايه كلها على الورث اللى هنسيبهولهم 
الله يسامح اللى كان السبب*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*     	وصف صفوت حجازى د. محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى بالخونة والعملاء، ووجه  فى  الوقت نفسه رسالة تحذير إلى الكنيسة المصرية، حيث قال فى كلمته: "هذه  رسالة  إلى رموز الكنيسة: إياكم أن تتحالفوا مع الفلول ضد الشرعية".
 
	وتابع حجازى، فى كلمته التى ألقاها أمام مئات الآلاف من مؤيدى الرئيس   مرسى، لن نسمح أبدا أن تجتمع الكنيسة والفلول لإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى،   موجها رسالة للبرادعى وصباحى وموسى، قائلا:" لدى تفاصيل الاجتماع الذى دار   فى منزل أحمد البرعى بالطريق الصحراوى، وقال فيه صباحى بالنص سنزرع ميادين   مصر بالمظاهرات ضد مرسى والكنيسة يتكفل بأمرها جورج إسحاق".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد حافظ أبو سعدة رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان، أنه إذا أشرف القضاء على الاستفتاء فوجب المشاركة بالتصويت بلا، مضيفاً: "إسقاط الدستور واجب وطنى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، النيران أعلى الجدار الخراسانى الذى وضعه الحرس الجمهورى، وذلك بعد أن وضعوا البنزين أعلى الجدار ثم أشعلوا النيران فيه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد أبو بكر: إقرار الدستور "بنعم" يتطلب 70%

أعرب المحامى خالد أبو بكر عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، عن استيائه عند دخوله مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بصحبة عدد من موظفى قناة أوربيت من باب خلفى نظراً لمحاصرة بوابات المدينة، مضيفاً: "كانت لدينا بلاد يقال عنها بلاد الأمن والأمان".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*إسقاط صورة مرسى بمدخل المحلة وحرقها بميدان الشون*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*محيط – رصد:
 قال الدكتور أبو الغار عضو  الجبهة الوطنية للإنقاذ أن   الجبهة ترفض المشاركة في الحوار الذي دعا إلية  وزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد   الفتاح السيسي، معللا ذلك بان السيسي والقوات  المسلحة ليس لهم أي دور   سياسي ليدعوا للحوار.

 وأضاف في مداخلة تلفونية على برنامج «بلدنا بالمصري» التي تبثه قناة on TV أن السيسي ليس له أي دور سياسي حتى يتم التحاور معه.

 يذكر أن وزير الدفاع الفريق أول  عبد الفتاح السيسي قد دعا   القوى السياسية، وكل طوائف المجتمع للحوار  للخروج من المأزق الحالي الذي   تمر بهي البلاد.

*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
* نظَّم  مئات من الحركات والقوى الثورية بالأقصر مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء،  مسيرة جابت  شوارع المدينة احتجاجًا على الدستور مطالبين بتأجيل  الاستفتاء  على الدستور. 

بدأت المسيرة من ساحة سيدى أبوالحجاج الأقصري، ثم شارع المحطة مرورا  بشارع   المدينة المنورة، ثم شارع المستشفى وشارع التليفزيون، وانتهاء بمبنى    محافظة الأقصر. 

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها: "أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد.. يسقط يسقط  حكم   المرشد"، و"ألف خسارة يا مصر خسارة.. لما قضاتك جوة شكارة"، "ولا بنوزع    زيت ولا سكر.. إحنا شباب واعى وبيفكر" و"يا مبارك نام واتهنى.. أنت وراك    أحفاد البنا".​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدي قنديل          
         انتقد الإعلامي حمدي قنديل، حديث الدكتور محمد  البلتاجي،   القيادي الإخواني، عن نسب مشاركة الأقباط في المظاهرات، معتبرا  أنه يجرنا   إلى شق الصف الوطني. 

وكتب قنديل على "تويتر": "البلتاجى يجرنا إلى مهالك خطرة  بحديثه  اليوم عن  نسب مشاركة الأقباط في المظاهرات. حديث مسموم يشق الصف  الوطني  ويطعن  مبادئ الثورة".


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

_  	 		شهد محيط مبنى  ديوان عام محافظة السويس حالة من الإستنفار الأمنى بعد  وصول مسيرة من جبهة  إنقاذ مصر والتيارات الثورية الى مبنى ديوان عام محافظة  السويس حيث حاصر  المتظاهرون المبنى مرددين هتافات يسقط حكم المرشد. 	 		وقام اللواء عادل  رفعت بالتحاور مباشرة مع جموع المتظاهرين مطالبهم  بالتزام السلمية مؤكدا  ان الشرطة لن تتدخل إطلاقا لمنع اى مظاهرات سلمية . 	 		جاء ذلك بعد قيام  احد المتظاهرين باطلاق احد الالعاب النارية صوب مبنى  المحافظة الا ان  المتظاهرين استوعبوا الموقف وقاموا بمطالبة المتظاهرين  بالتزام السلمية._


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد ما المكتوب فى الصفحة الاولى من جريدة التحرير غدا






   [COLOR=black ! important]


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنهى الآلاف من مؤيدى قرارات الرئيس مسيرتهم الحاشدة التى انطلقت من ميدان سيدى جابر إلى منطقة فيكتوريا شرق الإسكندرية لتأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى *


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

المحامي ممدوح إسماعيل عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل     

 12/11/2012 9:37:00 PM
كتب- محمودالطباخ:
قال ممدوح إسماعيل، البرلماني السابق، ''سنقف جميعًا ضد من يتربص بالرئيس محمد مرسي، وسنقول لهم ''ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار''.
وأضاف  إسماعيل خلال كلمته من أعلى منصة مليونية ''نعم   للشرعية'' برابعة  العدوية'': ''سنقف بالمرصاد لمن يحاول المساس بقصر   بالاتحادية أو محاولة  اقتحامه، والحكم بيننا وبين المعارضين هو الصندوق،   حيث إن الشعب المصري  متواجد وهو الذي سيحمي الشرعية، كما حمى الثورة في   وقت لم يكن هناك تواجد  أمني بالشارع''.
وتابع البرلماني السابق: ''إذا رفض الشعب الدستور الجديد وصوت بـ''لا''..فأهلًا وسهلًا به، والشريعة ستنتصر إن شاء الله''.


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* 







*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*انخفضت أعداد المتظاهرين أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر فى مليونية "معاً للشرعية" وذلك بعد انصراف آلاف المتظاهرين المؤيدين للدستور وقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى: سنعلن موقفنا من دعوة وزير الدفاع فى اجتماع الجبهة اليوم

أكد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، رئيس حزب مصر الحرية وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن عددا من قيادات الجبهة تلقوا دعوة أمس لحضور لقاء وزير الدفاع مساء اليوم الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الناشط السياسى، وائل غنيم، على أن قرار إجراء الاستفتاء على مرحلتين سيؤدى للتأثير على قناعات الناخبين فى المرحلة الثانية مع إمكانية حدوث عنف أهلى، مضيفا:" التخبط مستمر"*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو خطير جدا لكل الاقباط شاهد ؟؟*

[YOUTUBE]eUrn3upY_qo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رفيق جريش المتحدث باسم الكنيسة
  	أكد رفيق جريش ، مدير المركز الإعلامي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، أن كلام  محمد  البلتاجي أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة ، والذي أكد فيه أن نسبة   الأقباط المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية تبلغ 60% يكرس الطائفية.
  	وقال جريش في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "ستوديو cbc": "هذه اللهجة  تعكس  لعبا  على وتر الوحدة الوطنية، ولدينا حق في التظاهر في أي مكان سواء مع  هذا  الجانب أو مع الجانب الآخر. وتساءل : لماذا اللعب بالنار في هذا  الوقت؟..  هيا ناقصة.

​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنهى منذ قليل العشرات من مختلف القوى الثورية وطلاب جامعة الزقازيق تظاهرتهم السلمية أمام مسكن الرئيس بعد 3 ساعات متواصلة من الهتافات الرافضة للاستفتاء على الدستور الذى لا يمثل كل طوائف الشعب المصرى، كما عبر الثوار حيث سمحت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الشرقية للثوار بالتظاهر أمام مسكن الرئيس مباشرة.
دون حدوث أى مناوشات حيث لم يعترض الأمن أى من المتظاهرين وسمح لهم بالتظاهر السلمى المشروع والتعبير عن رأيهم، حيث خرجت العشرات من القوى الثورية والشعبية وطلبة وطالبات الجامعة وشباب المحامين فى مسيرة حاشدة من أمام ديوان عام المحافظة وجابت كل شوارع مدينة الزقازيق واستقرت أمام منزل الرئيس "محمد مرسى" بمنطقة فلل الجامعة.
صمم الثوار على التوجه على مسكن الرئيس مرديين هتافات سلمية سلمية فسمحت لهم أجهزة الأمن بالتظاهر بمحيط المسكن دون التعرض لهم وذلك لالتزامهم بحق التظاهر السلمى وعدم التعدى على قوات الأمن.
وأمام مسكن الرئيس تعالت الهتافات التى تُطالب بإسقاط النظام، حيث ردد الثوار شعارات "أنا ثورجى مش بلطجى.. واشهد يا محمد محمود كانوا ديابة وإحنا أسود.. فاكرين يوم 25 ارفع كل رايات النصر إحنا شباب وهانحرر مصر".
"قالوا حرية وعدالة البسوا أسود على الرجالة"، "ضربوا أخواتنا فى الاتحادية والإخوان طلعوا بلطجية"، و"مرسى عايز الشعب يموت"، "مرسى باشا مرسى بيه عاوز من الشعب إيه"، و"قول لنا وضعك إيه"، "طالع يعيط على العربية ستة ماتوا فى الاتحادية" و"الشرقية قالتها صريحة حكم المُرشد عار وفضيحة"، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، "ارحل.. ارحل".*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انخفضت أعداد المتظاهرين أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة  نصر فى  مليونية "معاً للشرعية" وذلك بعد انصراف آلاف المتظاهرين المؤيدين  للدستور  وقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى.
 
فى السياق ذاته، فتح المتظاهرون أحد جانبى الطريق بطريق النصر والمؤدى إلى   كوبرى 6 أكتوبر ومنطقة العباسية أمام السيارات بالتزامن مع انخفاض   المشاركين فى المليونية، حيث كان قد أغلق المتظاهرون جانبى الطريق بسبب   تزايد الأعداد وانتشارهم على جانبى الطريق. 
 
يأتى هذا فيما يستمر عمل المنصة التى يردد من خلالها المشاركون، الهتافات   المؤيدة للرئيس والدستور بالإضافة إلى إلقاء كلمات من المشاركين.


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، رئيس حزب مصر الحرية وعضو جبهة  الإنقاذ  الوطنى،  أن عددا من قيادات الجبهة تلقوا دعوة أمس لحضور لقاء وزير  الدفاع  مساء  اليوم الأربعاء.

وقال حمزاوى فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع": "إن جبهة الإنقاذ ستجتمع صباح    اليوم لمناقشة دعوة وزارة الدفاع واتخاذ موقف جماعى وموحد لكافة القوى    السياسية الممثلة فى جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، مؤكدا أنه لن يدلى بأى تصريحات    حول رفض أو قبول الدعوة إلا بعد مناقشتها بشكل موسع فى اجتماع اليوم حتى    يتم الاتفاق على موقف واضح ومعلن ويتم إعلانه للرأى العام.


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*10 منظمات تلتقى "بوزنر" لبحث أزمة حقوق الإنسان و"مليشيات الإخوان"

استضاف مركز القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان، الثلاثاء، اجتماعا لعشرة منظمات لحقوق الإنسان فى مصر مع مايكل بوزنر مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان،*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت الجمعية العمومية بنادى قضاة الشرقية مشادات ومجادلات، بسبب رفض 150 عضوا المشاركة فى الإشراف على الدستور وتمسك 11 عضوا بالإشراف على الاستفتاء.
وانعقدت الجمعية العمومية بنادى القضاة لتحديد موقف القضاة من الإشراف على الاستفتاء من عدمه، وأبدى الحاضرون استياءهم من التصريحات المنسوبة للسيد المستشار القائم بأعمال رئيس مجلس إدارة النادى من وجوب الإشراف على الاستفتاء، حيث أكد القضاة أن تلك التصريحات لا تعبر عن رأى جموع القضاة الذين قرروا بإجماع 150 عضوا رفض الأشراف، ووافق 11 عضوا، مما يؤكد أن تلك التصريحات ليست معبرة عن نادى القضاة.
وأثناء انعقاد الجمعية العمومية حدثت مشادات وتقدم المستشار محمد عبد الرازق بطلب للجمعية العمومية بشطب أعضاء حركة قضاة من أجل مصر من عضوية النادى، وتقدم باستقالته من عضوية مجلس إدارة النادى، اعتراضا على تصريحات رئيس النادى، كما تقدم كل من المستشارين محمد رفعت بيومى وعمرو سامى العدل، وشادى السيد خليفة باستقالاتهم من مجلس إدارة النادى، اعتراضا على تصريحات رئيس النادى واستجابة لرغبات الجمعية العمومية.
وقال شادى خليفة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن مجلس إدارة النادى وفقا للائحة يدعى لانتخابات التجديد النصفى، وتقرر إجراؤها يوم 28 من الشهر الجارى عقب خلو مقاعد وتغير صفة آخرين، وأضاف خليفة أنه بتلك الاستقالات يصبح مجلس الإدارة منحلا، وبعد ذلك تقدم المستشار هشام القرموطى باستقالته، وتم تشكيل لجنة انتقالية لإدارة النادى برئاسة المستشار محمد عباس مهران، وعضوية المستشارين على الشيخ ومحمد عبد الفتاح، ومحسن الباز ومحمود الكحكى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاستفتاء على مرحلتين.. الأولى فى 10 محافظات والثانية فى 17 محافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المرحلة الأولى تتضمن محافظات: القاهرة والإسكندرية والدقهلية والغربية والشرقية وأسيوط وسوهاج وأسوان وشمال سيناء وجنوب سيناء، بينما تضم المرحلة الثانية التى ستعقد ابتداء من 22 ديسمبر فى محافظات: قنا وبنى سويف والمنيا والمنوفية والبحيرة ودمياط والوادى الجديد والبحر الأحمر والفيوم وكفر الشيخ والجيزة وبورسعيد والسويس ومطروح والأقصر والقليوبية والإسماعيلية. 

 وجاء ذلك بناء على طلب اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب- عمرو عبدالرحمن     
 	أفادت الإعلامية منى  الشاذلي عبر برنامجها "جملة مفيدة", أن المستشار/  محمود أبو شوشة- عضو  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات-, صرح أنه تم إصدار قرار  جمهوري بتقسيم  الاستفتاء على الدستور القادم على مرحلتين, حيث ستبدأ  المرحلة الأولى يوم  السبت القادم في 10 محافظات فقط, على أن تكون المرحلة  الثانية يوم السبت  الذي يليه 22 ديسمبر بباقي المحافظات.
 	وأكد شوشة أن ذلك القرار جاء بناءً على رغبة اللجنة العليا بسبب نقص عدد القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء.


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب : أحمد عبد العزيز     
      قال الشيخ وحيد إمام- القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية, من  أمام مدينة الإنتاج  الإعلامي, أبشروا أيها الأحباب النصر قادم والإسلام  قادم, وأبشروا "فإن  لكم أخوة مئات الألوف مستعدون منتظرون في أماكنهم  لساعة الصفر" وقد تم  ترتيب الأمر.
     وأضاف إمام, اطمئنوالأن إخوانكم في أماكن متعددة من  القاهرة وفى اجتماعات  فى أماكن معروفة ينتظروا "ساعة الصفر" وإخوانكم في  الصعيد في انتظار ساعة  الصفر, قائلًا  "فليدخل الفئران إلى جحورهم".
    وأضاف أحد المشايخ أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي, أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر-   نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين-, قال "هناك مئات الألوف من   المرابطين في عشر أماكن في القاهرة مستعدون لساعة الصفر!!.


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dn-nIeJwKNY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهولون يوزعون منشورات تدعو للتصويت بـ«نعم للدستور» داخل المترو


الأربعاء 12 ديسمبر 2012 - 12:20 ص 














 إسماعيل الخولي  وزع   مجهولون منشورات تدعو للتصويت بنعم في الاستفتاء على  الدستور الجديد، داخل   عربات مترو الأنفاق، واشتمل المنشور على العديد من  مواد الدستور الجديد،   وشرح لها، مما يُغري المواطنون بالتصويت في صالحه.


ويقول المنشور: "فكر معايا.. دقيقة من فضلك.. إذا أردت   تعزيز موقع  الشريعة الإسلامية عما كانت عليه في الدساتير السابقة.. فقل:   نعم للدستور..  إذا أردت إنصاف المصريين المسيحيين، وعدم التمييز بين   المصريين.. قل نعم  للدستور.. إذا أردت أن تعيش حرًا كريمًا في وطن.. قل   نعم للدستور.. إذا  أردت تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وإنصاف العامل والفلاح   والفقير.. قل نعم  للدستور".


وشرح المنشور، كيف يحقق الدستور الجديد كُل هذه التطلعات، من وجهة نظر موزعيه، الذين وقعوا المنشور باسم "تحالف القوى الإسلامية".


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حذرت الولايات المتحدة، الثلاثاء، للمرة الثانية خلال يومين، الرئيس  محمد  مرسي وجيشه بأنها «سترفض أي عودة إلى الأيام السيئة في عصر مبارك»،  داعية  إلى الحفاظ على أمن متظاهري المعارضة. 		 			وحثت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية  قوات الأمن المصرية على «ضبط النفس  واحترام حق التظاهر سلميًا». 		 			 وقالت المتحدثة باسم الوزارة، فيكتوريا نولاند: «لا نريد أن نرى عودة  إلى  الأيام السابقة السيئة في عصر مبارك بالنسبة لممارسات الحفاظ على  الأمن».  		 			وأضافت، في تحذير واضح إلى الرئيس محمد مرسي والجيش: «لا نريد أن  تتكرر  أخطاء عصر مبارك». 		 			كان مرسي أعطى الجيش قرار قانون يمنح ضباط  الجيش سلطة الضبطية القضائية،  التي تسمح بتوقيف المدنيين حتى إعلان نتائج  الاستفتاء. 		 			كان هذا الإجراء موضع انتقادات شديدة خلال فترة حكم  المجلس العسكري بعد  الإطاحة بمبارك حتى انتخاب مرسي في يونيو 2012


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*صورة من داخل اعتصام اولا ابو اسماعيل وهل يحضرون لموقعة جمل جديدة ؟؟






*
*



*​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

قال الإعلامي عمرو أديب  ، أنه وجد علي سيارته "دم " ، وان هذا إعادة  لممارسات الحزب الوطني  وأنصاره الذين كانوا يرهبون الإعلاميين وغيرهم من  اجل عدم معارضة الرئيس  او الحكومة ، مشيرا الي ان هذا لن يثنيه عن موقفه  المعارض لممارسات جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين .​

واكد أديب ، خلال  تقديمه لبرنامج القاهرة اليوم ، أنه ضد المقاطعة ودعوات  عدم النزول الي  اللجان أثناء الإستفتاء علي الدستور ، داعيا المصريين  ليقولوا لا أو نعم  للدستور القادم ولايقاطعوا اللجان ، مضيفا الي أن  الصندوق هو من سيحكم في  نهاية الأمر .​

وأشار أديب أن دعوة  الجيش وقيادته برئاسة وزير الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي ،  للقوى السياسية ،  جيدة قائلا " اظن انها ستكون فاصلة بين الرئيس والمعارضة  ومحاولة للتوافق  ".​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> قال الإعلامي عمرو أديب  ، أنه وجد علي سيارته "دم " ، وان هذا إعادة  لممارسات الحزب الوطني  وأنصاره الذين كانوا يرهبون الإعلاميين وغيرهم من  اجل عدم معارضة الرئيس  او الحكومة ، مشيرا الي ان هذا لن يثنيه عن موقفه  المعارض لممارسات جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين .​
> 
> واكد أديب ، خلال  تقديمه لبرنامج القاهرة اليوم ، أنه ضد المقاطعة ودعوات  عدم النزول الي  اللجان أثناء الإستفتاء علي الدستور ، داعيا المصريين  ليقولوا لا أو نعم  للدستور القادم ولايقاطعوا اللجان ، مضيفا الي أن  الصندوق هو من سيحكم في  نهاية الأمر .​
> 
> وأشار أديب أن دعوة  الجيش وقيادته برئاسة وزير الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي ،  للقوى السياسية ،  جيدة قائلا " اظن انها ستكون فاصلة بين الرئيس والمعارضة  ومحاولة للتوافق  ".​



ابو اسماعيل قالها ليه لما عمرو قاله تعالي اتفضل معانا في البرنامج قاله هاجي وممكن كل الناس اللي بره يدخلوا معايا راح عمرو قاله تشرفوا وقال الشهادة وقال احنا مش بنخاف راح ابو اسماعيل قاله بأذن الله هتخرجوا امنين ومش هيحصلكم حاجة
ده يعتبر تهديد علني اصلا
وهو حاطط اقتحام الاتحادية قصاد اقتحام مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي رغم ان الاتنين مش ليهم علاقة ببعض


----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)

إحالة جميع الطعون على الإعلان الدستورى الملغى والجديد لمفوضى الدولة 



قررت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار عبد المجيد المقنن، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، إحالة جميع الطعون التى تطالب بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 21 نوفمبر الماضى، وإلغاء جميع آثاره، وإلغاء الإعلان الدستور الصادر فى 8 ديسمبر الجارى والتى وصل عددها لـ40 طعنا إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فيها وتأجيلها لجلسة 15 يناير المقبل لورود التقرير. 

وعقب إصدار القرار هلل وكبر عدد من المحامين المؤيدين لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، ورددوا هتافات مؤيدة ومناصرة له، خاصة بعد أن أصدرت المحكمة ذاتها حكماً بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الطعون التى تطالب ببطلان قرار الرئيس مرسى بدعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر له السبت المقبل، حيث أكدت أن هذه من الأعمال السيادية ولا يجوز الطعن عليها. 

المصدر : اليوم السابع


----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)

بالصورة غلق نفق العروبة وصلاح سالم بالرمل كخطوة تصعيدية فى الا عتراض على الاستفتاء
2012-12-12 03:57:20


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  نائب رئيس البرلمان الأوروبى "إدوارد ما كميلان" إن الرئيس مرسى عاد بمصر  لما كانت عليه فى عصر مبارك وربما لأسوأ من عهد مبارك أيضاً. وأكد أن مبارك  الديكتاتور لم يجرؤ فى يوم من الأيام أن يقيد القضاء ويمنعه من أداء العمل  مثلما فعل مرسى الذى ينجرف عن الطريق الديمقراطى الذى وعد به من قبل.  وطالب "ماكميلان" المفوضية الأوروبية بتغيير سياستها الخارجية مع مصر فى ظل  ما تواجهه من تحديات الآن وإلغاء طرح الدستور للإستفتاء وأن يكون الاتحاد  الأوروبى حاسماً فى التعامل معه حتى يعود مرسى لطريق الديمقراطية . وأضاف  أن مهمتنا الأساسية فى البرلمان الأوروبى هى الضغط على المجلس الوزارى  الأوروبى والمفوضية لتنفيذ وجهات نظرنا..لأن قرارات وقف الدعم لمصر يحتاج  موافقة "27" دولة وأن الأمور تسير فى البرلمان بشكل أوضح والتعامل فى  القرارات المتعلقة بمصر يتطلب نوعاً من الحساسية نظراً لوضعها الإقليمى .  وأبدى النائب صدمته بعد حشد الإخوان لتظاهرات مضادة ضد القوى المدنية ،وأكد  على أن ما يقوم به الإخوان أعاد مصر لبداية الثورة ،وأن المصريين على  أبواب ثورة جديدة خاصة فى ظل شعور المصريين بأن الثورة تمت سرقتها من  أصحابها الأصليين لصالح الإخوان المسلمين.
 
​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو ناشط بحريني يفضح النائب العام الذي عينه مرسي*



[YOUTUBE]Z79ulVUWoFw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

بدأ الإعداد لـ «العصيان المدنى»

قوى ثورية: قيادات عمالية  توافق على إضراب شامل.. وخطة لتعطيل المترو ووقف النقل العام كتب : أحمد  غنيم ومحمد أبوحجر وعمرو حامد منذ 24 دقيقة 
طباعة 4







 محمد عواد 
بدأت القوى  الثورية استعداداتها للبدء فى عصيان مدنى شامل، عقب توصلها لاتفاق مع  القيادات العمالية، على تنفيذ إضراب شامل، خلال الساعات المقبلة، حال إصرار  الرئيس محمد مرسى، على إجراء استفتاء الدستور فى موعده. 
وقال محمد  عواد، منسق حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية لـ«الوطن»، إنه سيجرى إعلان  تفاصيل الإضراب والعصيان خلال ساعات، بعد توسيط كل من كمال أبوعيطة، رئيس  اتحاد النقابات المستقلة، وكمال عباس، رئيس مؤتمر عمال مصر، للاتفاق مع  الحركات العمالية على بدء الإضراب والعصيان، مشيراًً إلى أن نتائج  المفاوضات حتى الآن إيجابية، وعملية التصعيد ستبدأ بعد معرفة نتائج مليونية  «ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء». 
وأضاف عواد أن  القوى الثورية ستنظم مؤتمراً صحفياً الجمعة، فى ميدان التحرير تحت شعار  «دستوركم باطل»، تشارك فيه أسر شهداء الثورة، لإعلان سقوط شرعية الرئيس  محمد مرسى، ودستوره للأبد، حسب قوله. لافتاً إلى أن فكرة تعطيل حركة «مترو  الأنفاق»، فى يوم الاستفتاء ما زالت قيد البحث. 
وقال محمد  عطية، منسق ائتلاف ثوار مصر، إنه يجرى الاتفاق مع عمال النقل العام، لبدء  إضراب عام السبت المقبل، لشل حركة مؤسسات الدولة، ومنع نقل صناديق  الاستفتاء إلى اللجان الانتخابية، فيما أكد طارق البحيرى، نائب رئيس نقابة  النقل العام، أنه لم يحدث حتى الآن أى اتفاقات مع القوى الثورية بشأن إضراب  يوم الاستفتاء، لكنهم كباقى العمال لديهم تحفظات على المواد الخاصة بهم فى  الدستور، وبعضهم سيرفضه ويصوت عليه بـ«لا»، وأضاف «نحن لم نحدد موقفاً بعد  والأمر متروك للعمال». 
من جانبه، قال  كمال عباس، إنهم كباقى الثوار سيشاركون فى العصيان المدنى، عند إعلانه،  لكن بعد استنفاد جميع السبل التى يمكن أن تؤدى إلى الاتفاق مع الرئاسة  والإخوان، والعصيان سيكون بعد الحوار. مضيفاً: «أؤيد بالفعل، والقيادى  العمالى كمال أبوعيطة رفض الدستور والتواصل مع القيادات العمالية فى  الشركات والمصانع للتصويت بـ«لا» فى الاستفتاء، وسيكون العصيان المدنى هو  الكارت الأخير، إذا تأكدنا من رفض النظام الإخوانى مطالب الشعب».


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

فيديو صفوت حجازي يسب السلفيين ويتهمهم بالعمالة لأمن الدولة

[YOUTUBE]kgb0AczaHkY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت أعداد المتظاهرين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية فى الانخفاض الملحوظ فى الساعات الأولى من صباح الأربعاء، مع استمرار المعتصمين فى اعتصامهم لحين تنفيذ مطالبهم بتأجيل الاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء بميدان التحرير.. والمنصة تبث الأغانى الثورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*توقفت المنصة المتواجدة بميدان التحرير عن العمل منذ قليل بعد ترديدها عدداً من الأغانى الوطنية والثورية فى محاولة لتجميع المتظاهرين المعتصمين بالميدان والترديد وراءها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*منير فخرى عبد النور: "البدوى" اعترف بخطئه لمقابلة مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*جميلة إسماعيل: مشهد الاتحادية ودعوة الجيش تؤكد وجود ارتباك بالرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*علاء عبد الفتاح: لو نجحنا فى تعطيل الدستور سنصطدم بالضبطية القضائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتفاع أعداد خيام المعتصمين أمام الاتحادية إلى 60 خيمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو إسماعيل ينفى ما تردد حول لقائه بوزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*سمير رضوان: الأوضاع الحالية السبب فى تأجيل قرض صندوق النقد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة من "الاتحادية" إلى "التحرير" لبدء خطوات التصعيد ضد الرئيس

انطلق عدد من المعتصمين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، فى مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير لحشد عدد من المتظاهرين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت السفارة المصرية فى لندن، إنها ستبدأ من اليوم الأربعاء، استقبال المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، والذى يبدأ من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الثامنة مساء، أيام الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهولون يقتحمون محطة السادات لإيقاف المترو.. واشتباكات مع الأمن

اقتحم منذ قليل مجموعة من الأشخاص عرفوا أنفسهم بأنهم من متظاهرى التحرير، محطة مترو السادات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيولة مروية بالتحرير.. ولجان شعبية لتأمين الميدان

سادت حالة من السيولة المرورية صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، بميدان التحرير فى ظل استمرار إغلاق المتظاهرين بعض الطرق والمداخل الرئيسية للميدان واختفاء رجال المرور من المشهد العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ المصريون فى الخارج التصويت فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، بصورة مباشرة، أو بريديا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تبدأ حملة واسعة بالمحافظات للتوعية بالدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ فى الثامنة من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، توافد المصريين على مقر السفارة المصرية بالخرطوم للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المترو": انتظام الحركة بعد القبض على عدد من مقتحمى محطة السادات

أكد المهندس عبد الله فوزى رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، انتظام حركة مترو الأنفاق بعد تصدى العاملين بالمحطة للمجموعة التى اقتحمت محطة أنور السادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*القبض على هاربين من السجون خلال أحداث ثورة يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت شبكة (مراقبون بلا حدود) بمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان أن القرار الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى بإلغاء الفقرة الثانية من المادة "32" يحرم 10 ملايين من التصويت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجمع التحرير يعاود فتح أبوابه.. واستنفار أمنى فى محطة مترو السادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصريون بفرنسا يبدأون الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*سفارة مصر بالأردن تبدأ فى استقبال المقيمين للاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             النائب العام ينقل محامي عام شرق القاهرة الى بني سويف لرفضه حبس متهمي الاتحادية*







                                                      المستشار طلعت عبدالله                         

                                                                            - الوليد اسماعيل                                              
                                              نشر:                         12/12/2012 11:08 ص                          – تحديث                         12/12/2012 11:08 ص                      
                                              في اول رد فعل من النائب العام المستشار طلعت  عبد الله على موقف المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامي العام لنيابات شرق القاهرة  الذي اصر على اخلاء سبيل المتهمين الذين القى اعضاء الاخوان القبض عليهم في  محيط الاتحادية اثناء مصادمات الاربعاء الماضي
 قرر النائب العام نقل المستشار مصطفى خاطر من منصبه كمحامي عام لنيابات  شرق القاهرة الى العمل بنيابة استئناف بني سويف وذلك بدءا من تاريخ اليوم  وفقا للقرار رقم 20182 لسنة 2012 وانتدب بدلا منه مستشارا من ادارة التفتيش  القضائي يدعى احمد جمال الدين احمد منتصر للقيام باعماله لمدة 6 اشهر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تتجه لقبول دعوة الجيش للحوار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء حذر بمحيط الاتحادية بعد ساعات من انتهاء مليونية "لا للاستفتاء"

شهد محيط قصر الاتحادية صباح اليوم الأربعاء، حالة من الهدوء بعد فعاليات مليونية أمس، كما قامت رجال النظافة بتنظيف كل الشوارع المؤدية والجانبية إلى قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجه الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، رسالة لكل المصريين بالخارج، قائلا: "أنتم الخطوة الأولى فى البناء الديمقراطى بعد الثورة، وقد كنتم دائما مثالا فى الوعى وحب وطنكم. لكم فى كل الدنيا كل احترامى".*
:66::new8:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد قيادات "الإنقاذ الوطنى" لاجتماعهم لحسم موقفهم من الاستفتاء

بدأ قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، فى التوافد على مقر حزب الدستور، حيث وصل حتى الآن كلا من أحمد البرعى أمين عام الجبهة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى وإسحاق والبرعى فى مؤتمر للقوى السياسية بالإسكندرية

تحت شعار "لا للغلاء.. لا للاستفتاء"، ينظم التيار الشعبى المصرى بالإسكندرية مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، مؤتمر جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى فى تمام الساعة السادسة مساء بميدان سيدى جابر،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*تستقبل السفارة المصرية فى العاصمة البلجكية بروكسل بداية من صباح اليوم، ولمدة أربعة أيام، أبناء الجالية المصرية ببلجيكا للتصويت على استفتاء مسودة مشروع الدستور الجديد، كما تتلقى السفارة مظاريف التصويت عن طريق البريد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول صباحى وموسى وأبو الغار لاجتماع "الإنقاذ الوطنى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية يصل محطة مترو السادات والتحفظ على ثلاثة "أحداث"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكنائس: لم نتلق دعوة من القوات المسلحة لحضور الحوار 

قال الدكتور القس صفوت البياضى، رئيس الكنيسة الإنجيلية، لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن الكنيسة لم تتلق دعوة حتى الآن لحضور حوار الأسرة المصرية الواحدة الذى دعا إليه عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع،
وأضاف الأب رفيق جريش، رئيس المكتب الإعلامى للكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، إن الكنيسة أيضا لم تتلق دعوة حتى الآن لحضور الحوار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ فى الثامنة من صباح اليوم بتوقيت برلين توافد أعداد محدودة من المصريين على مقر السفارة المصرية للمشاركه فى بالتصويت على مسودة الدستور الجديد، وكان السفير المصرى محمد حجازى قد دعا المصريين فى ألمانيا إلى التصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ بعد حضور القيادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء عملية تصويت المصريين على الاستفتاء  بالمملكة العربية السعودية، حيث شهدت إقبالا متوسطا من الناخبين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يزيل بقايا البوابة الحديدية أمام الاتحادية

قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى ظهر اليوم الأربعاء بإزالة بقايا البوابة الحديدية التى وضعتها أمس بجانب الجدار الخراسانى لمنع المتظاهرين من الدخول إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رفضت محكمة القضاء الادارى اصدار احكام  قضائية بوقف  الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر لها يوم 15 ديسمبر الجارى وقضت  المحكمة برفض 4  دعاوى قضائية اقيمت امامها وطالبت بوقف الاستفتاء على  الدستور . وقالت  المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها انها غير مختصة بالنظر والحكم فى  مثل هذه الدعاوى  لكونها من الاعمال السيادية التى لايجوز لمحاكم مجلس  الدولة ان تنظرها .


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عاقبت  محكمة جنح  قصر النيل برئاسة المستشار محمد ثروت عاطل بالسجن لمدة سنة و8  اشهر ، بينما  برأت 3 آخرين ، لاتهامهم بمهاجمة الشرطة وإتلاف ممتلكات عامة  وخاصة  ومحاولة اقتحام السفارة الامريكية .
كانت نيابة قصر   النيل برئاسة المستشار سمير حسن قد وجهت للمتهمين تهمة سرقة المحلات   التجارية، وإتلاف لممتلكات العامة والخاصة، والتعدى على قوات الامن بالرشق   بالحجارة والقاء زجاجات "المولوتوف" ، في ميدان "سيمون بوليفار"، الذي شهد   أحداث شغب وتراشق بالحجارة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين عقب الإعلان   الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس مرسى وقامت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق قنابل الغاز   المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين.


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Tahrir News ‏@Tahrir_News
عاجل: حبس البير صابر 3 سنوات وكفالة 1000 جنيه في قضية ازدراء الاديان


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تداول نشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، فيديو للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية.
 
  ويعبر أبو الفتوح في ذلك الفيديو عن رفضه لمواد  الدستور،  رغم أنه يقدر  المجهود الذي بذل فيه لأنه فيه مواد تشيد بالحريات  وهي مواد  غير مسبوقة وأن  هناك مواد أخرى لا يمكن أن نوافق على الدستور  في ظل  وجودها، حيث قال: "إنه  من غير المعقول أن يوجد في دولة أكثر من 70  في  المائة من سكانها فقراء،  ولا ينص في دستورها على مجانية التعليم من   الابتدائي إلى الجامعة".
 
  وأضاف، "أنه لا يوجد نص يلزم الحكومة بمجانية التعليم، وكذلك لا يوجد نص على تقديم الخدمة الصحية للمواطن المصري مجانا".
 من جانب آخر، قام النشطاء بالرد على أبو الفتوح بوضع نص المادة 58 التي تنص على مجانبة التعليم.


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

* 





*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت السفارة المصرية بالعاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا صباح اليوم الأربعاء فى تلقى مظاريف التصويت فى اليوم الأول من عملية تصويت المصريين فى الخارج فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: البرادعى وممثلو "الإنقاذ الوطنى" يحضرون اجتماع وزير الدفاع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يطالب النائب العام بإعلان أسباب نقل "خاطر" لبنى سويف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإنقاذ الوطنى تعلن المشاركة بالاستفتاء على الدستور والتصويت بـ"لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتذر الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع، لجميع القوى السياسية عن تأجيل الاجتماع مع القوى السياسية إلى وقت لاحق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار "أبو إسماعيل" يواصلون اعتصامهم ويقيمون مأدبة طعام كبيرة

واصل أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل اعتصامهما أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى للمطالبة بتطهير الإعلام، وترديد هتافات مناهضة لعدد من الإعلاميين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*توفي ظهر الأربعاء 12 ديسمبر، الصحفي بجريدة الفجر الحسيني أبو ضيف، متأثرا بجراحه، التي ألمت به أثناء تغطيته لأحداث الأربعاء الماضي أمام قصر الاتحادية.

 وكان أبو ضيف دخل مستشفى الزهراء بمصر الجديدة، الأربعاء الماضي، وتم نقله بعد ذلك لمستشفى قصر العيني، وذلك بعد إصابته بخرطوش في الرأس أثناء تغطيته لأحداث الأربعاء الماضي أمام قصر الاتحادية.

 جدير بالذكر أن الحسيني أبو ضيف أطلق عليه لقب "الشهيد الحي" لأنه كان في حالة وفاة إكلينيكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة تبحث مشاركة الرئيس فى غداء القوات المسلحة 

صرح مصدر رئاسى لـ"اليوم السابع" بأن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية لم يقرر بعد إذا ما كان سيشارك فى دعوة القوات المسلحة للغداء والتى وجهت فيها الدعوة للقوى الوطنية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرئاسة تبحث مشاركة الرئيس فى غداء القوات المسلحة *
> 
> *صرح مصدر رئاسى لـ"اليوم السابع" بأن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية لم يقرر بعد إذا ما كان سيشارك فى دعوة القوات المسلحة للغداء والتى وجهت فيها الدعوة للقوى الوطنية*


*أنا سمعت انه طلب ( بط ) ع الغدا*
*لكن الطير المذكور لا يتربى فى مزارع الجيش*
*ولكنه متوفر فى مزارع ( تانية )*
*واللبيبُ بالأشارتى يفهموا :fun_lol:*
*ومش هوضحها طبعا *
:new6:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*جدد أعضاء النيابة العامة على مستوى الجمهورية، رفضهم للإعلان الدستورى، وما جاء فيه من مخالفات للقانون والدستور تؤثر سلبا على مصر،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن تأجيل لقاء القوى الوطنية مع القوات المسلحة جاء نتيجة العديد من الضغوط من مؤسسة الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن حمدين صباحى البيان رقم 12 لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن الجبهة تحمل رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى مسئولية إخراج البلاد من المأزق والاحتقان الموجود فى الشارع.*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا سمعت انه طلب ( بط ) ع الغدا*
> *لكن الطير المذكور لا يتربى فى مزارع الجيش*
> *ولكنه متوفر فى مزارع ( تانية )*
> *واللبيبُ بالأشارتى يفهموا :fun_lol:*
> ...


خلاص ولا بط ولا وز

اتلغى كالعاده مرسى بهت عليه 

مجاش على المستوى المطلوب 
​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد جورج إسحاق عضو مؤسس بحزب الدستور، أن الاستفتاء ليس نهاية المطاف وليس نهاية المعركة من أجل دستور توافقى وطنى يحافظ على حقوق المصريين من حرية وعدالة اجتماعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الغفار شكر وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى:  شاركنا فى حوارات عدة مع الرئيس لكنها لم تسفر عن شىء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*قدم المستشار إبراهيم صالح رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة، طلباً لمجلس القضاء الأعلى لإنهاء ندبه والعمل فى النيابة العامة، والعودة مجدداً لمنصة القضاء والمحاكم.

 يأتى ذلك على خلفية ما أثير بعد ممارسة ضغوط من النائب العام الجديد المستشار طلعت عبد الله، لحبس المتهمين فى أحداث الاتحادية الأسبوع الماضى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياسر على: الرئاسة لا تتدخل فى أعمال "العليا للانتخابات"

صرح الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات هى المنوطة بأن تقرر الاستفتاء سيتم فى يوم أو يومين، نافيا تدخل الرئاسة فى أعمال اللجنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى بكرى: جهات عليا مارست ضغوطا على الجيش لإلغاء الحوار الوطنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار:الدستور لابد أن يكون محل توافق ولن يحكمه صندوق الانتخاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع عدد كبير من الصحفيين داخل مستشفى قصر العينى أمام مركز رعاية الحالات الحرجة، فى انتظار خروج جثمان الزميل الحسنى أبو ضيف الصحفى بجريدة الفجر الذى لفظ أناسه الأخيرة ظهر اليوم.*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  أعضاء في جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني في مصر اليوم الأربعاء إن الجبهة ستدعو إلى  التصويت بـ"لا" في استفتاء هذا الأسبوع على مسودة دستور أعدتها جمعية  تأسيسية يهيمن عليها الإسلاميون ولن تقاطع الاستفتاء.​وقال  عمرو موسى السياسي المعارض والأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية لـ  "رويترز": "سنصوت بلا." وأعلن معارض بارز آخر أن المعارضة ستدعو للتصويت  "بلا".​وأكد  موسى أنه ومحمد البرادعي الحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام والقيادي الناصري  حمدين صباحي والقيادي في حزب الوفد منير فخري عبد النور سيشاركون في  محادثات للوحدة الوطنية يستضيفها الجيش الذي قال اليوم إنه أجلها نظرا  لردود الفعل التي لم تأت على المستوى المتوقع منها.​وأوضح موسى الذي اتصلت به "رويترز" بعد إعلان الجيش تأجيل المحادثات إنه لا علم له بهذا الإرجاء.​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

​
 
قررت  محكمة الجنح المستأنفة في جلستها المنعقدة اليوم الأربعاء إخلاء سبيل 4  متهمين في أحداث المصادمات الدامية ، التي جرت في محيط قصر الاتحادية  الرئاسي وذلك بضمان محال إقامتهم.​وكانت  النيابة قد سبق وأن قررت حبس المتهمين الأربعة احتياطيا لمدة 4 أيام على  ذمة التحقيقات ، بعد أن نسبت إليهم تهمة حيازة وإحراز أسلحة نارية بدون  ترخيص والتجمهر والبلطجة والاشتراك مع آخرين في إصابة متظاهرين .. ثم عرض  أمر تجديد حبسهم على قاضي المعارضات بمحكمة الجنح الذي قرر تجديد حبس  المتهمين الثلاثة الأول وإخلاء سبيل المتهم الرابع.​وتقدم  المتهمون الثلاثة باستئناف على قرار تجديد حبسهم ، كما تقدمت النيابة  العامة باستئناف على قرار قاضي المعارضات بإخلاء سبيل المتهم الرابع ،  ونظرت محكمة جنح مستأنف الأحداث الطعون ، وأصدرت قرارها المتقدم بإخلاء  سبيل المتهمين الأربعة جميعهم على ذمة التحقيقات التي تجريها النيابة  العامة.​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

صرَّح "جورج إسحاق", عضو مؤسس بحزب الدستور، أن الإستفتاء ليس نهاية المطاف  وليس نهاية المعركة من أجل دستور توافقى وطنى يحافظ على حقوق المصريين من  حرية وعدالة إجتماعية .​وأكد  "إسحاق", خلال كلمته فى مؤتمر جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، بمقر حزب الدستور ، أن  الجبهة فرضت شروطا لمشاركتها فى الإستفتاء على الدستور لضمان نزاهة  العملية الإنتخابية، مؤكدا على أن كل قرارات الجبهة وفقا لما يمليه عليها  الشارع المصرى وليس بقرارات فردية .​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"الوطن" أن مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مارس  ضغوطا على الرئيس محمد مرسي، لإصدار أوامره للقوات المسلحة بإلغاء لقاء  "الأسرة المصرية ولم الشمل"، الذي دعا له وزير الدفاع، الفريق الأول  عبدالفتاح السيسي، أمس، وكان من المقرر عقده في الرابعة من عصر اليوم.  وأكدت المصادر أن سبب الضغوط هو رغبة مكتب الإرشاد عدم عودة الجيش كلاعب في  الساحة السياسية، كما أنه سيقلل من هيبة الرئيس، الذي دعا إلى لقاء القوى  الوطنية فغابت المعارضة عن تلبية الدعوة، بينما وافقت جبهة الإنقاذ، التي  يمثلها الدكتور محمد البرادعي وحمدين صباحي، على حضور لقاء الجيش. وقالت  المصادر إن الحجة التي ساقها المتحدث العسكري تهدف إلى حفظ ماء وجه الرئيس،  بعد ترحيب عدد كبير من رموز الأحزاب بحضور اللقاء دون شروط مسبقة.


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مايكل منير ‏@MichaelMeunier“@taklaawad: @Amradib المصرين بالخارج لا يستطيعوا التصويت لان اقرار التصويت غير متاح علي الموقع و التصويت يعتبر باطل من غيره. مهزلة”​
​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

جيهان  محروس عقب السينارست مدحت العدل على أن إلغاء الحوار الوطنى الذى دعيت  إليه جميع القوى الوطنية من قبل القوات المسلحة اليوم جاء بضغوط من جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين . وقال العدل عبر تغريدة له علي موقع التواصل الإجتماعى  "تويتر":"واضح إن الإخوان راهنوا علي رفض جبهة الإنقاذ لدعوة الجيش وعندما  قررت الجبهة الذهاب تدخلت الجماعة وضغطت فتم الإلغاء الذي يحسب علي الجيش".


----------



## zezza (12 ديسمبر 2012)

معلش سؤال هو كدة كل القوة المدنية و جبهة الانقاذ قرروا التصويت* بلا *ولا  المقاطعة ؟!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*علي قناه النهار 
القصر العيني يعلن وفاه الحسيني ابو ضيف 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*منشور كان بيتوزع في البدرشين *
*اخدت من سكان *


*


* *

* 
​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

هااااااام جداااااا من اتحاد المنظمات القبطية فى اوروبا 			 			          		






تأسيسية العاروإجتماع  الفُجَّار​وفاءٌ   لشهداء وضحايا  ثورة 25 يناير ولشهداء الإتحادية والتحرير يعلن اتحاد   المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا  (إيكور) رفضه الكامل للإستفتاء على ما أفرزته   لجنة تأسيسية دستور العار والإعلان  الدستوري كما رفضه شعب وثوار مصر   الأحرار الشرفاء والذي أيده فريق عاق ثبت عدم  ولائه لمصر شعب مصر وما بين   تأسيسية العار واجتماع الفُجَّار يوم السبت 8 يناير  لإستكمال خطوات خطة   تمكين مصر الثورة لجماعة بعينها لفرض وصاية وشرعية زائفة  ومتوجين إجتماعهم   بإعلان دستور الخيانة لمصر والذي رفضته كل القوى الوطنية المصرية   الشريفة  وثوار الإتحادية والتحرير والذي نرفضه نحن  أيضاً.
إن لهجة التهديد  والوعيد لكل  المعارضين لمرسي  العياط ولدستور العار وللإعلانات الدستورية جميعها   الصادرة من رئيس مشكوك  في ولائه وشرعيته ولخطف الدولة من قبل جماعة الأخوان   المسلمين المؤيدون  بميليشيات مسلحة إرهابية تتوعد وتهدد.. لغة مرفوضة ولن  تخيف شعب  يريد  الحياة والحق والحرية بل سيزيده إصراراً على الحصول على  حقوقه  الشرعية.
إن قائمة العار التي  شاركوا في  تأسيسية الدستور قد  زادت عليها قائمة للخونة لكل الذين اجتمعوا لإقرار   إعلان دستوري  ديكتاتوري جديد والموافقة على الإستفتاء على دستور مرفوض من  شعب مصر  كله  نعدكم أن يلاحقكم العار حتي في قبوركم وسيلقيكم الشعب في  مزبلة تاريخ   الشعوب.
رئيس الاتحاد مدحت  قلادة
نائب رئيس الاتحاد د.  إبراهيم حبيب 
منسق عام الاتحاد مجدي  يوسف


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يقوم اتباع حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل المعتصمون حاليا أمام مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي ، بتجهيز "3 خراف"لذبحها على العشاء.
 	وسموا ابتاع ابو اسماعيل ، كعادتهم "الذبائح "باسماء اشهر المعارضين لسياستهم وفكرهم ، وهم حمدين صباحي ومحمد البرادعي وعمرو موسى.

 	 وأخذوا يهتفون فرحة بالعشاء الجديد ، الذى يمثل الذبيحة  الثانية بعد  العجل الذى تم ذبحة مساء امس الاول ، يا علماني خايف ليه شرع  الله عملك  اية.رغم عدم اعتراض المعارضين لهم على شرع الله .

 	يذكر ان اتباع ابو اسماعيل معتصمون امام مدينة الانتاج  الاعلامي تأييدا  لقرار الاعلان الدستوري..وقرار الغاءه..ورفع الضرائب  وإلغاءه ايضا.


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

أصدرت الجماعة  السلفية الجهادية قائمة تتضمن ما تعتبره موادَ كُفرية   بمشروع الدستور  الجديد، وقالت إن هذه المواد دفعتهم إلى اتخاذ قرار بمقاطعة   الاستفتاء.
 	وضمّت الوثيقة 20 مادة وصفتها بالكارثية التى يضيع معها الإسلام، وتكرِّس للدولة الكفرية. 
  	وبدأت الوثيقة بالحديث عن المرجعية والسيادة فى الدستور،  حيث رأت أن مبدأ   السيادة للشعب وأنه هو صاحب الحق الوحيد فى تأسيس  السلطات يعد كفراً   واضحاً، كما ورد فى المواد أرقام"5 و79 و101 و116". 
  	ورأت السلفية الجهادية أن الشريعة هى مصدر جميع السلطات،  وتطرقت إلى   الحديث عن قَسَم رئيس الجمهورية ونواب البرلمان، التى وردت  فى المادة "86"   من مشروع الدستور، ووصفوا المادة الثانية من مشروع  الدستور بأنها شرك   بالله. 
 	ورأت الوثيقة أن المواد التى تتحدث فى المواطنة، والمساواة بين الناس تخالف قوله تعالى "أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين". 
  	كما أعلنوا فى وثيقتهم رفضهم مبدأ التداول السلمى  للسلطة، وأكدوا رفضهم   المواد الخاصة بالحريات، لا سيما المواد "34، و42،  و، 43 و45، و46، و48"،   وقالوا إن الحرية فى الإسلام ليست مطلقة.    	وحذّرت الوثيقة من الدستور، وطالبت بمقاطعة الاستفتاء عليه حتى لا يخرج   من  ملة الإسلام من يشترك فى وضع البذرة الأولى لدولة الكفر، على حد ما  جاء  فى  الوثيقة.


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

إللى هيصوت بنعم للدستور لازم يحط علامة صح فى خانة موافق و علامة غلط فى خانة غير موافق حتى لا يتم التلاعب في صوته ونضمن احتسابهم لنعم في التصويت


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شهد مستشفى قصر  العيني توافد عدد كبير من الشخصيات العامة، لتقديم واجب   التعازي لأسرة  الحسيني أبو ضيف شهيد الصحافة المصرية، وعلى رأسهم حمدين   صباحي مؤسس  التيار الشعبي. 
  	كما وصل إلى المستشفي خالد علي المحامي والناشط الحقوقي،  وذلك للوقوف على   تقرير الوفاة من أجل استكمال إجراءات التقاضي التي  سيتقدم بها في القريب   العاجل. 
 	كما توافد على  المستشفى عدد من الشخصيات الصحفية  والسياسية البارزة، منهم:  عبدالحكيم  عبد الناصر، والمتحدث باسم جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني حسين عبدالغني،  في مسعى  إلى إنهاء إجراءات التشريح،  والحصول على تصريح الدفن، حيث إن أهل  أبو ضيف  في انتظاره بالمستشفى للسفر  به إلى سوهاج ودفنه.   	وكان الحسيني أبو ضيف الصحفي بجريدة الفجر قد لقي وجه ربه الكريم صباح    اليوم الأربعاء بوحدة الحالات الحرجة بمستشفى قصر العيني بعد أسبوع من    إصابته بطلق خرطوش تم انفجاره بالكامل داخل رأسه أثناء أحداث الاتحادية،    مما أصابه بكسر في الجمجمة وتوقف شبه كامل لعمل المخ.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب الخاص لمرسي وعشيرته .. بقلم مدحت قلادة* ​ 





*[FONT=&quot]وفق  النظام القانوني المصري النائب العام هو  رأس الهرم في جهاز النيابة  العامة، وغالباً ما يكون رجلاً بدرجة وزير وعضو  في المجلس الأعلى للقضاء،  وتكون مسؤوليته الوظيفية أمام رئيس الدولة  مباشرة وليس أمام وزير العدل،  حيث يُعين بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية، ولا يحق  لأي شخص عزله أو إقالته من  منصبه، فمنصب النائب العام منصب قضائي بحت  كونه عضو في السلطة القضائية ولا  يتصل أو يتبع وزير العدل الذي هو عضو في  السلطة التنفيذية إعمالاً للمبدأ  الدستوري المعروف مبدأ *​*[FONT=&quot]الفصل بين السلطات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طبقاً   للقانون المصري فإن النائب العام هو صاحب الدعوى الجنائية، وهو النائب   العمومي المختص بالدفاع عن مصالح المجتمع، وأي جريمة تقع على أرض مصر أو   خارجها، ويكون أحد أطرافها مصرياً، يحق للنائب العام تحريك الدعوى الجنائية   فيها، وبإعتماد تعديل قانون السلطة القضائية عام ٢٠٠٦.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]النائب  العام هو ضمير الأمة  والمدافع عن مصلحتها  وله الحق في تحريك القضايا التي  تصب في صالح المجتمع  المصري وبما أن جماعة الأخوان المسلمين هي دولة وكيان  داخل الدولة!! كيان  مغتصب يسعى لفرض الهيمنة على كل السلطات وتصريحات  مرشدهم السابق الكابتن  عاكف: (طز في مصر وأبو مصر واللي في مصر) فهَّمهم  الأول والأخير تأميم مصر  لصالح جماعتهم فالشرطة تم ليس تحييدها بل تواطئها  بدليل أعمال البلطجة  وتعذيب المتظاهرين بمباركة لواءات شرطة من داخل قصر  الإتحادية والجيش تم  ذبح القادة الأوفياء لهم (طنطاوي وعنان) بعد أن سلموهم  مصر مقابل الخروج  الآمن وقلادة النيل... ولكن هناك معضلة هامة القضاة  الشرفاء مثل الزند  وأعضاء المحكمة الدستورية فالدستورية تم إرهابها بأعمال  البلطجة وتوقفوا  عن العمل ووضع دستور يطيح بـثمانِ من أهم قادتها الشرفاء  أصحاب مبدأ  مصريين عديمي الإنبطاح.. ومحاولة تشوية الرجال الشرفاء  بمحاولتهم  المستميتة بتشوية الزند وشركاءه في القضاء المصري... ومحاولتهم  اختراق  القضاء بقناة الجزيرة التي ضخمت مجموعة قضاة من أجل مصر الذين  تستطيع  عدَّهم جميعاً على أصابع اليدين.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأخيراً  النائب العام المصري  الذي أراد مرسي عزله بتعيينه سفيراً في الفاتيكان...  وحينما فشل ووجد إباء  النائب ومؤازرة اتحاد نادي القضاء تركه إلى حين...  إلى أن بدأ النائب  العام في تحريك عدد من القضايا ضد عشيرة مرسي شخصياً  وهنا هاج مكتب  الإرشاد وتقمص مرسي شخصية فرعون مصر فأصدر إعلان دستوري ساقط  بتعيين نائب  خاص له وليس لمصر فها النائب الخاص يسعى للقبض على الشرفاء  وإجراء تحقيقات  مع رموز الوطن مثل البرادعي وموسى وحمدين واعتماداً على  النائب الخاص  المعَّين من قبل مرسي وعشيرته ترك العريان يجول ويسافر ويهدد  الأمريكان  بالخوف على الكيان الإسرائيلي من الليبراليين الزنادقة مقدماً  جماعته أنها  الضامن الوحيد لأمن إسرائيل ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وها  مصر تخسر وتخسر فأصبح  النائب العام جزء لا يتجزأ من مكتب الإرشاد وأصبحت  كل السلطات تسير في فلك  مكتب الإرشاد وتؤتمر بأوامره بل أن مرسي نفسه ليس  مفكراً بل قارئ جيد  لتعليمات مكتب الإرشاد... معتقدين أن الظلم سيطول وسرقة  مصر ومن عليها  بالأمر السهل.. غير عالم أن مصر كبيرة عليهم وعلى عشيرتهم  وسينتصر شباب  مصر الواعي ليحاسب النائب الخاص على ما اقترفه في حق شعب مصر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مدحت قلادة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

" مشتبه به " أنه مسيحى 
 بأعتصام ولاد أبواسماعيل
فتم تعذيبه

[YOUTUBE]kJBZ6iyq6bg&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااجل .. صناديق التصويت بالسفارات ممتلئة ب"نعم " من قبل بدأ الناخبين تصويتهم .. الجماعة تمرر الدستور بالقتل و التزوير و الضبطية القضائية *


Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on emailShare on printShare on gmailShare on stumbleuponMore Sharing Services​*فادي طلعت alkhabrnews.com*
*انباء عن وقوع اشتباكات في سفارتنا بالكويت بين المواطنين واعضاء البعثة الدبلوماسية بعد اكتشاف صناديق الانتخاب ممتلئة قبل بدء التصويت و قد حاول الناخبين منع المهزلة و لكن بالتأكيد لا يستطيع احد ان يفعل ذلك بدون امر من الرئاسة الذين يريدون تمرير الدستور بالقتل و التزوير و الاعتقالات و فرض الضبطية القضائية من اجل الداعين لرفض الدستور .*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

لم تتحمل والدة الزميل "الحسينى أبوضيف "  خبر وفاة إبنها فأصيبت بإنهيار  عصبى ودخلت فى حالة إغماء شديدة ، وتم  نقلها إلى مستشفى طما المركزى بسيارة  إسعاف وسط صرخات أبنائها وجيرانها.

 	صرخات الأحباب والأصحاب والأهل والجيران بعد سماع خبر  الوفاة جعل القلوب  تصرخ والعيون لا تتوقف دموعها ،فالجيران يبكون على  وفاة" الحسينى" الذى  يبلغ من العمر 33 عاماًً دون أن يتنزوج ، و أهل  المنزل يصرخون بعد سماع خبر  وفاة أخيهم الأكبر  .

 	والدة الزميل " الحسينى " إستقبلتها العناية المركزة  بمستشفى طما المركزى  وهى تردد "حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى قتل إبنى " ،  ووالدة الصيور يقول"  إحتسبت إبنى عند الله و لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله" .

 	ومن المنتظر أن يستقبل أهالى طما بمحافظة سوهاج جثمان  الزميل "الحسينى أبو  ضيف " فى الخامسة من فجر عد ليشيع إلى مسواة الأخير  فى العاشرة من صباح  الغد.


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

اقوى تريقة على اعلانات نعم للدستور


[YOUTUBE]K4zI4PhtPts&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> " مشتبه به " أنه مسيحى
> بأعتصام ولاد أبواسماعيل
> فتم تعذيبه
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kJBZ6iyq6bg&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]



*ينهار ابيض  ابو غالي ده تاجر فاكهه في السوق جنب مدينه الانتاج بينهم 10 دقايق مشي *
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحكم الدينى .. مسمط عفشة الجمل واليهايم ..و قضاء الحاجة فى الطرقات ..وفتوات .. وتخريب *
*12ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ 2012 - 15:22*




​ى  Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on emailShare on printShare on gmailShare on stumbleuponMore Sharing Services​*الخبر نيوز حسن دوح*
*على مرأى ومسمع من العالم كله أنقليت مدينة الانتاج الاعلامى من مكان  ,كان مرأة حضارية لمصر  الى معسكر لمليشيات  ( حازموت ) يجرون تدريبات الصباح العسكرية ويهدمون الاماكن الجميلة لاقامة دورات مياه بلدى  علنية دون أبواب تستر المتبولين فيها  , وسرقوا جمل  ملك المدينة  وأقاموا سلخانة  لذبح  الجمل ومايتحصلون عليه من بهايم , ثم عمل مسمط عمومى لهذه الميلشيات , هذا هو أطار الدلوة الدينية , تخريب المرافق وأقامة الميشيات على أنقاضها  وعمل فرش متاع علنية فيها وتبول  على المئ دون حياء  وقضاء الحاجة أيضا فى الطرقات العامة  وأقامة السلخانات وعمل مسمط للميشيات التى تتغذى على لحوم الجمال واليهايم خوفا من أن تبتلع الاعلاميين أحياء بعد تفتيشهم ذاتيا فى غيبة من الدولة والامن  والحياء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد  الرحمن يوسف: رغم اني حاصل على شهادة الماجستير فى مقاصد الشريعة.. إنى  لأقسم أننى قد بحثت عن شرع الله فى الدستور الجديد وما وجدته!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*  بدأ الإعداد لـ «العصيان المدنى»*
*2012-12-12 09:06:09* 

*



* 

*  قوى ثورية: قيادات 
*​
*عمالية توافق على إضراب شامل.. وخطة لتعطيل المترو ووقف النقل
* *
    بدأت القوى الثورية استعداداتها للبدء فى عصيان مدنى شامل، عقب توصلها  لاتفاق مع القيادات العمالية، على تنفيذ إضراب شامل، خلال الساعات المقبلة،  حال إصرار الرئيس محمد مرسى، على إجراء استفتاء الدستور فى موعده. 
    وقال محمد عواد، منسق حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية لـ«الوطن»، إنه  سيجرى إعلان تفاصيل الإضراب والعصيان خلال ساعات، بعد توسيط كل من كمال  أبوعيطة، رئيس اتحاد النقابات المستقلة، وكمال عباس، رئيس مؤتمر عمال مصر،  للاتفاق مع الحركات العمالية على بدء الإضراب والعصيان، مشيراًً إلى أن  نتائج المفاوضات حتى الآن إيجابية، وعملية التصعيد ستبدأ بعد معرفة نتائج  مليونية «ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء». 
    وأضاف عواد أن القوى الثورية ستنظم مؤتمراً صحفياً الجمعة، فى ميدان  التحرير تحت شعار «دستوركم باطل»، تشارك فيه أسر شهداء الثورة، لإعلان سقوط  شرعية الرئيس محمد مرسى، ودستوره للأبد، حسب قوله. لافتاً إلى أن فكرة  تعطيل حركة «مترو الأنفاق»، فى يوم الاستفتاء ما زالت قيد البحث. 
    وقال محمد عطية، منسق ائتلاف ثوار مصر، إنه يجرى الاتفاق مع عمال النقل  العام، لبدء إضراب عام السبت المقبل، لشل حركة مؤسسات الدولة، ومنع نقل  صناديق الاستفتاء إلى اللجان الانتخابية، فيما أكد طارق البحيرى، نائب رئيس  نقابة النقل العام، أنه لم يحدث حتى الآن أى اتفاقات مع القوى الثورية  بشأن إضراب يوم الاستفتاء، لكنهم كباقى العمال لديهم تحفظات على المواد  الخاصة بهم فى الدستور، وبعضهم سيرفضه ويصوت عليه بـ«لا»، وأضاف «نحن لم  نحدد موقفاً بعد والأمر متروك للعمال». 
    من جانبه، قال كمال عباس، إنهم كباقى الثوار سيشاركون فى العصيان المدنى،  عند إعلانه، لكن بعد استنفاد جميع السبل التى يمكن أن تؤدى إلى الاتفاق مع  الرئاسة والإخوان، والعصيان سيكون بعد الحوار. مضيفاً: «أؤيد بالفعل،  والقيادى العمالى كمال أبوعيطة رفض الدستور والتواصل مع القيادات العمالية  فى الشركات والمصانع للتصويت بـ«لا» فى الاستفتاء، وسيكون العصيان المدنى  هو الكارت الأخير، إذا تأكدنا من رفض النظام الإخوانى مطالب الشعب».
* *
    الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهاء تشريح جثمان الشهيد أبو ضيف  

*​*12/12/2012   5:55 PM​*​*
 



​
 *​*احمد الليمونى 

 	انتهت مشرحة زينهم منذ لحظات من تشريح جثمان الشهيد الحسينى أبو ضيف الصحفى بجريدة الفجر، وتنتظر المشرحة تصريح النيابة لدفنه.
  	وقال جمال عبد الرحيم عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين أن انتظار  المشرحة لتصريح   النيابة أمر قانونى، مؤكدا أنه لا توجد أى نية للتشكيك  ،وأن هناك تسهيلات   خاصة لإنهاء الاجراءات ومواصفة الطب الشرعى بتشريح  الجثة هناك بالمشرحة.​ 	يذكر أن العشرات من الصحفيين تنتظر تشريح الجثمان لتشييع جنازة الشهيد الحسينى أبو ضيف.




* 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. الحسينى أبو ضيف الذى استشهد على يد ميلشيات الإخوان







                                                      الحسينى أبو ضيف                         


                                              نشر:                         12/12/2012 6:02 م                          – تحديث                         12/12/2012 6:06 م                      
                                              رصاصة خرطوش فى رأسه من يد آثمة من ميلشيات  الإخوان أذهبت روحه إلى خالقها، وبقيت ذكراه شاهدة على عدوان أثم وغدار من  ميلشيات جماعة حاولت السيطرة والتحكم وكتم الأفواه وإرهاب الإعلام، أثناء  تغطيته أحداث الإتحادية.









                                                                                                              12/12/2012 6:00 م                                                          بتوقيت القاهرة
 































​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]GOCg01q0ISI[/YOUTUBE]

انا كنت هقول معاهم نعم لحد ما شوفت وجه البرص صفوت حجازي ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الله يرحم الحسيني ابو ضيف و يصبر اهله و يوديه  مكان اريح من الامه و عذابه بعد الموت و يجزي من قتله ما يستحق*

*لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول السيد الرب*

*ربنا يصبر اهله يا رب و يكون علي الظالم*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتاب "فتنة الوهابية" لمؤلفه السيد أحمد بن زيني دحلان مفتى مكة يفضح فيه الوهابية ..
 . ياريت الجميع يقرأ هذا الكتاب .. هو كتاب صغير .. يعنى مش هياخد ساعه قراءة بس الملعومات اللى فيه ثمينة جدا ومفيدة جدا 

رابط التحميل المباشر 

http://www.wahabiya.net/data/uploads/13138389861.pdf

كتاب الوهابية فى العراء الذى يكشف مخططات الوهابية والاخوان ووجة التشابة بينهم 
رابط التحميل المباشر 
http://archive.org/download/427398479283/wahabies-fi-al-3ara2.pdf

للنشرة بين الأصدقاء لفضح تجار الدين 


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*استقاله المستشار الذى افرج عن ثوار الاتحاديه الذين سلمتهم مليشيات الاخوان للشرطه بعد تعذيبهم وضربهم ضرب مبرح و قد قام النائب العام الاخوانى بنقل المستشار الذى افرج عن الثوار بسبب عدم وجود ادله ضدهم الى بنى سويف عقابا له لعدم تلفيق تهم للثوار !!*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يحيى زكريا: الإخوان كانوا يوقفون سيارات الإسعاف واستجواب السائق وتفتيش سيارات الإسعاف عند الحاجز الذي اقاموه


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

المستشارة الدكتورة نهى الزينى : انصر الشريعة *وقل لا لا للدستور*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يحيى نجم: بعد سحلي و ضربي دهسوا علي بالأحذية 
و بعدها سمعت إسعاف جنبي 
و لكن رفضوا صعودي للاسعاف أو حتى نزول المسعف


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الدبلوماسي يحي زكريا نجم : ما رأيناه أفظع من تعذيب معسكرات  النازية  ميليشيات_الإخوان  


يحيى نجم: تم تصويرنا والتحفظ على البطاقات ومعرفة بياناتنا على أنهم سيحضرونا مرة أخرى 


لأول مرة أكون سعيداً بالقبض علي و بصراحة قسم مصر الجديدة عاملونا بأفضل معاملة و وفروا لنا كل ما احتجناه


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شادي بسيوني: ذهبت للاتحادية لوقف الدماء و بعد ما دخلت جاء أحد وضع على فمي فوطة و أغماني و استيقظت وجدت نفسي مكبلاً و مكمماً 


شادي بسيوني: لما استيقظت أحدهم قال لي اطمئن أنت بالذات مش هتتئذي عشان هم شاكين إنك داخلية  


شادي بسيوني: ظللت مخطوفاً حتى أطلقوا سراحي يوم الجمعة


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سيد
الشهير بصدام
بطل من ابطال الثورة و ابطال الاتحادية يوم الاربعاء الماضى فى موقعة الاخوان المتوحشين
واحد من الوحوش الادمية الاخوانية هجم على أذنه و أكلها
لا تتعجبوا - هذا ما حدث اكل جزء من أذنه و قطعها تماما
و دى عاهة مستديمة
قدم بلاغ ضد المرشد و مرسى و قيادات الاخوان
و ربنا يعوض
الورق ورقهم و الدفاتر بتاعتهم
أكلوا الودان - كلاب سعرانة اسمها الأخوان
حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رامي صبري: جابوا كرتونة مليانة اسلحة بيضاء وبواقي خرطوش وقنابل مسيلة للدموع وقالوا دي نتستخدمها كاحراز ضدهم 


رامي صبري : بيقول ان واحد اسمه علاء حمزة من الإخوان جاب سلاح و حطه معاهم و قال لشباب المشرف علي التعذيب "ديه هتبقي الأحراز"


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*#رصد  | #مصر | نقلا عن مراسل سكاي نيوز | استقالة الأمين العام للمجلس القومى  لحقوق الإنسان السفير محمود كارم بعد خلافات مع أعضاء المجلس بسبب أحداث  الاتحادية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*إمام الصلاة في مدينة الإنتاج - بلطجي ولاعب كاراتيه في الإتحادية - حارس خاص لأبو إسماعيل في إعتصام مدينة الإنتاج !!!*
​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | تجاوزات «الاستفتاء​» تبدأ فى السعودية
..والجماعة توزع بطاقات التصويت فى محيط السفارة المصرية بالرياض​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*




* *الوطن تكشف أسباب إلغاء لقاء القوات المسلحة.. مكتب الإرشاد مارس ضغوطا حتى لا يعود الجيش للحياة السياسية* 
*كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ”الوطن” أن مكتب إرشاد جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين مارس ضغوطا على الرئيس محمد مرسي، لإصدار أوامره للقوات  المسلحة بإلغاء لقاء “الأسرة المصرية ولم الشمل”، الذي دعا له وزير الدفاع،  الفريق الأول عبدالفتاح السيسي، أمس، وكان من المقرر عقده في الرابعة من  عصر اليوم.*
*وأكدت المصادر أن سبب الضغوط هو رغبة مكتب الإرشاد عدم عودة الجيش كلاعب  في الساحة السياسية، كما أنه سيقلل من هيبة الرئيس، الذي دعا إلى لقاء  القوى الوطنية فغابت المعارضة عن تلبية الدعوة، بينما وافقت جبهة الإنقاذ،  التي يمثلها الدكتور محمد البرادعي وحمدين صباحي، على حضور لقاء الجيش.*
*وقالت المصادر إن الحجة التي ساقها المتحدث العسكري تهدف إلى حفظ ماء  وجه الرئيس، بعد ترحيب عدد كبير من رموز الأحزاب بحضور اللقاء دون شروط  مسبقة.*
*الوطن *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*كريمة الحفناوى وهدى زكى وكارم محمود والمرشح السابق خالد على يلقون نظرة الوداع على جثمان شهيد الصحافة الحسينى أبو ضيف*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحمد دومة يهتف على سلالم نقابة الصحفين"  بلدى يا بلدى .. مرسى قتلى ولدى"*
​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

قرر عدد من  الصحفيين، اليوم الأربعاء، منع ممدوح الولي، نقيب الصحفيين، من  دخول  النقابة، واتهموه بالتواطؤ في مقتل الزميل الحسيني أبو ضيف، بعد  تغيبه عن  حضور جنازته.  	   	وطالب عشرات الصحفيين المتظاهرين أمام النقابة،  انتظارًا لجثمان "أبو  ضيف"، من المجلس الأعلى للصحافة، بوقفه عن العمل  لحين التحقيق في مقتل شهيد  الحرية، بل وعزل "الولي" نهائيًا من منصبه،  ودعوا لتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية  الجمعة المقبل، تعقبها مسيرات لميدان التحرير،  تحت عنوان "جمعة الثأر للبطل  الشهيد أبو ضيف".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*رغم حصار مليشيات الاخوان للدستورية العليا.. وزير العدل يبلغ مجلس الدوله بانتهاء الحصار*
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

نقلا عن مراسل سكاي نيوز | استقالة الأمين العام للمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان السفير محمود كارم بعد خلافات مع أعضاء المجلس بسبب أحداث الاتحادية


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سفارتنا في ليبيا منعت التصويت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول مسيرة  قادمة من شارع طلعت حرب لنقابة الصحفيين والهتاف« القصاص القصاص.. قتلوا ولادنا بالرصاص»*
​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*


*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يا حسينى يا ولد.. دمك بيحرر بلد...
امام القصر العينى ..فى انتظار جثمان حسينى ابو ضيف


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

خالد على


نتيجة تشريح الشهيد الحسينى ابو ضيف طلق نارى بالجمجمه ادى الى تهتك المخ ، والمقذوف الذى وجد بالجمجة رصاص حى


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عماد جاد: تصريحات "البلتاجي" حول  الأقباط عنصرية وطائفي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






إضاءة : السيد العادلي

قال  د. عماد جاد الخبير بمركز الدراسات الإستراتيجية وعضو مجلس الشعب  المنحل  أن تصريحات د. محمد البلتاجي القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة بأن  غالبية من  يتواجدون عند قصر الاتحادية مسيحيون هو تهديد لمصر وأمنها ودعوة  صريحة  لزيادة الانقسام والطائفية واصفاً التصريح بالعنصري.

وأوضح أن  الإخوان المسلمين يديرون مصر من داخل مكتب الإرشاد الذي يصدر  أوامره  وتوجهاته للجميع مشيراً إلى أن تصنيف المسيحيين في مصر على أنهم  أعداء  للمسلمين وليسوا شركاء في الوطن هو خطر داهم على الوطن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I1TZqgPGO9A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ناشط  قبطى للبلتاجى : امسك لسانك عن الأقباط .. تصريحاتك دعوة للتقسيم وإثارة  الفتنة وشق الصف الوطني !!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





انتقد  شريف رمزى، مؤسس حركة أقباط بلاقيود، التصريحات التى أدلى بها  الدكتور  محمد البلتاجي، القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمس الثلاثاء،  التى قال  فيها: إن غالبية المتظاهرين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية من الأقباط،  واصفا تلك  التصريحات بأنها "دعوة للتقسيم وإثارة الفتنة وشق الصف الوطني".

 وأضاف  رمزى أن تصريحات البلتاجى ومن قبله الشاطر تدل إما على جهل  بالواقع، أو  أنها محاولة للالتفاف على هذا الواقع وإنكاره، وقال: "الأقباط  والمسلمون  معًا فى خندق واحد، بينما الجماعة وأنصارها محصورون فى خندق  يضيق عليهم  يومًا بعد الآخر".

واختتم رمزى موجهًا حديثه للبلتاجى: "امسك لسانك  عن الأقباط.. فهم فى مقام  من الكرامة والشرف، لم ولن ترقى له أنت ولا  الأعلى مقامًا فى جماعتك


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تزايد الأعداد امام نقابة الصحفيين والهتاف.. سفاحين سفاحين قتلو حسينى باسم الدين.. الحسينى مات مقتول..والمرشد هو المسئول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*فجر | تزايد الأعداد امام نقابة الصحفيين والهتاف.. 

سفاحين سفاحين قتلو حسينى باسم الدين.. 

الحسينى مات مقتول..والمرشد هو المسئول*​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سيف المصرى شاهد عيان على اغتيال الحسينى: تعرضت لتهديدات منذ أن كشفت عملية اغتياله على يد مليشيات الاخوان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*  رايتس وواتش تطالب بالتحقيق مع قيادات الإخوان !!!*
*2012-12-12 20:39:20* 

*



* 

*        طالبت منظمة ''هيومان رايتس واتش'' النائب العام المستشار طلعت مصطفى  بالتحقيق في عمليات احتجاز وسوء معاملة تعرض لها عشرات المعارضين للرئيس  محمد مرسي على أيدي أعضاء بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين خلال اشتباكات قصر  الاتحادية الرئاسي ،على حد قولها.      ونقلت المنظمة، في بيان لها الأربعاء، عن شهود عيان أن ما لا يقل عن 49  معارضا لمرسي احتجزوا دون سند قانوني أمام قصر الاتحادية، من قبل ''الإخوان  المسلمين'' و تحت نظر قوات الأمن.      وقالت ''هيومان رايتس واتش'' إن عمليات الاعتقال تبعها اشتباكات مسلحة  أسفرت عن مصرع 10 أشخاص، معظمهم من الإخوان المسلمين، إضافة إلى جرح 748  آخرين، وفقا للإحصاءات الرسمية.      وأضافت المنظمة، ومقرها نيويورك في الولايات المتحدة، أن على النائب العام  التحقيق في مقتل وجرح المحتجين، وأيضا عدم تدخل قوات الأمن لحماية  المعتصمين السلميين المعارضين لمرسي، ومنع العنف مع مؤيديه.      كما طالبت ''هيومان رايتس وواتش'' بالتحقيق مع قيادات بحزب الحرية  والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، دعوا أنصارهم إلى  القبض على معارضي مرسي، وفقا للبيان.      وتطرقت المنظمة إلى خطاب الرئيس مرسي في اليوم التالي للاشتباكات والذي  أشار فيه إلى ما اسماه بـ''اعترافات'' معتقلين بأنهم ''بلطجية مأجورين''،  وقالت إن الخطاب ''زاد من مخاوفنا''، وأن ذلك يوحي بأن السلطات كانت على  علم بالاعتقال غير القانوني الذي جرى أمام القصر.      وقال خالد القزاز، سكرتير الرئيس للشؤون الخارجية، لـ''هيومان رايتس  وواتش'' إن الرئيس لم يكن على علم باعتقال 49 فردا في ذلك الوقت، مشيرا إلى  أن هذا الأمر قيد التحقيق في الوقت الحالي.      يذكر أن النيابة العامة أفرجت عن جميع الذين تم القبض عليهم خلال اشتباكات  الاتحادية، كما توفي مصاب آخر، متأثرا بإصابته بطلق ناري أصيب به في  الاشتباكات.
* *



*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*



تفتكروا هبقي امور زي منا علي حبل المشنقه ؟
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*عواصم أوروبية عديدة تعتذر عن استقبال الرئيس مرسي احتجاجاً على استمرار سقوط قتلى ومصابين في المظاهرات المعارضة له .. والمانيا تعتبره رئيساً ذو شرعية على المحك ..!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*





صاحب فتوى تكفير المتظاهرين: الاعتراض على الإعلان الدستوري «حرام»* 
*أصدر الشيخ هاشم إسلام، عضو لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر  الشريف، فتوى تحرم الاعتراض على مواد الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره رئيس  الجمهورية، كما حرم موقف القضاة الرافضين الإشراف على الاستفتاء، معتبراً  أنهم يرتكبون جريمة ترتقى إلى الخيانة العظمى.*
*وأضاف إسلام، صاحب فتوى قتل المتظاهرين وتكفيرهم، فى فتواه الجديدة التى  وزعت على أقسام نشر الدعوة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمحافظات بعنوان  «فتوى الإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء»: «إن الإسلام فرض وأوجب على الأمة  المسلمة طاعة ونصرة واحترام ولاة أمورها الذين أتوا بشرعية حقيقية شعبية  حرة، مع التأكيد على أنهم ليسوا معصومين لأنهم بشر يصيبون ويخطئون.  واستطرد، فى الفتوى التى حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نسخة منها: «لو طبقنا هذه  القاعدة اليوم فى حالة المخاض الذى تمر به البلاد، فإن الحكم الشرعى هو  عدم الجواز للأضرار المحققة التى لحقت وستلحق بالبلاد والشعب، بل قد تصل  إلى البغى والعدوان والخيانة العظمى على حسب الجرم والأضرار والمفاسد  الناتجة عن ذلك، مؤكداً أن العصيان المدنى وإضراب القضاة وامتناعهم عن  الإشراف على الاستفتاء والانتخابات يعد تغولاً على السلطة التشريعية أو  الوقوف خصما للشعب مع طرف على حساب آخر، ومحاولة للتأثير على المعادلات  السياسية، مشدداً على أن هذا حرام شرعا، بل قد يصل إلى الخيانة العظمى لله  وللرسول.*
*وأشار إلى أن المطالبة بالانفصال عن الوطن بأى صورة من صوره أو الانقلاب  على الإرادة الشرعية الشعبية الحرة، ومحاولة إجهاض ثورة 25 يناير، هى  جريمة خيانة عظمى، وأعظم من جريمة الحرابة. وتضمنت الفتوى هجوما على دعاة  مقاطعة الاستفتاء قائلة: «هؤلاء ليس لهم وزن، فأولى لهم أن يتركوا سفينة  مصر تسير إلى بر الأمان، وعلى المواطنين الاستفتاء، فهذه هى إرادتهم الحرة  وعليهم ألا يكتموا الشهادة».
المصري اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*علي الجفري على تويتر الان عن التحريض ضد المسيحيين
2012-12-12 20:40:51    4 





 
التحريض على المواطنين المسيحيين حرام​ 
     تويتر
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*في الكويت رسائل علي التليفونات موقعه باسم السفاره تدعو لقول نعم للدستور — في ‏
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهتاف الأن أمام نقابة الصحفيين «يا نقيب الصحفيين دم الحسينى فى رقبة مين»*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*غداً..أعضاء النيابة العامة يحتشدون اعتراضاً على نقل خاطر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*العليا للانتخابات: عدد من لهم حق الاستفتاء 51 مليونا و332 ألف مواطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*نعى الدكتور محمد البرادعى، مؤسس حزب الدستور، والمنسق العام جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف، شهيد أحداث الاتحادية، والذى أصيب بطلق نارى بالرأس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت اليوم الأربعاء، عمليات التصويت على الدستور المصرى الجديد بدولة قطر، وشهدت السفارة المصرية بالدوحة إقبالا كبيرا من جانب المصريين للتصويت على الاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة: لم نتدخل فى قرار تأجيل القوات المسلحة للقاء "لم الشمل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*جنح سيدى جابر تخلى سبيل 4 متهمين بالشروع فى قتل صبحى صالح

قررت محكمة جنح سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية إخلاء سبيل المتهمين بالاعتداء على القيادى الإخوانى صبحى صالح، والذى تم الاعتداء عليه منذ أيام بميدان محطة مصر بسيدى جابر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المركزية العسكرية" تؤمّن الاستفتاء بـ30 ألفا من قواتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الهادى: "التفتيش" يستدعى قاضياً رفض دعوى أقامها النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى ينعى استشهاد الحسينى أبوضيف.. متسائلا "هل هذه هى الحرية"؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء التصويت فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور بواشنطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
قال المستشار سمير القماش، المتحدث الإعلامى لهيئة قضايا الدولة، إن مستشارى الهيئة لن يشاركوا فى الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور السبت المقبل،إلا عقب فض حصار "الدستورية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الدكتور على السلمى والدكتور يحيى الجمل فى طريقهما للعودة مرة أخرى لعضوية حزب الجبهة، وذلك بعض أن شهدت الأيام الماضية مفاوضات بين القيادات بحزب الجبهة برئاسة الدكتور أسامة الغزالى حزب رئيس الحزب لعودة الرموز الوطنية مرة أخرى إلى الحزب، وهى السياسيات التى يتبعها "حرب" خلال الفترة المقبلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور على السلمى، نائب رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن عودته لحزب الجبهة الديمقراطية أصبحت رسمية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*المستشار الرافض دعوى مقامة من النائب العام: إحالتى للتفتيش إرهاب

أكد المستشار محمود حمزة، رئيس محكمة جنح الأزبكية فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن قرار إحالته إلى التفتيش القضائى يمثل إرهابا للقضاة حتى لا يتجرأ أحد على تكرار رفضه*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

نظام الانتخابات فى مصر وضعته أمى التى قالت لى وهى تحتضر «غطينى وصوت»!ا
( جلال عامر )


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*رسميًا.. قرار جمهورى بإجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور على مرحلتين*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تذكر أن «صوتك» أمانة فحاول أن تعمل «ألبوم»!ا ( جلال عامر )​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*نعى حزب المصريين الأحرار شهيد الثورة والصحافة المصرية، الحسينى أبو ضيف، الذى سقط بأيدى الغدر أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الإخوان لـ"الشعب": الذهاب لصناديق الاقتراع والتصويت في الاستفتاء واجب وطني لملء الفراغ الدستوري​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب عمرو حمزاوى أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، بالتصويت بـ"لا" فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، يوم السبت المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*التجمع: الاستفتاء على الدستور السبت استمرار لخداع الإخوان للشعب

رفض حزب التجمع الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور، الذى وصفه بـ"الباطل" يوم السبت 15 ديسمبر القادم لبطلانه أساساً ولما يتضمنه من عدوان على الحريات العامة، وعدوان على استقلال القضاء وعلى حرية الصحافة والإعلام.*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مساعد وزير خارجية أمريكا: لدينا مخاوف كبيرة من مضمون وصياغة مشروع دستور مصر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال متوسط فى الاستفتاء على الدستور بمسقط

توافد العشرات من أبناء الجالية المصرية فى سلطنة عمان اليوم الأربعاء على مقر السفارة المصرية بمسقط للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، وذلك وسط أجواء هادئة وسهولة فى عملية التصويت.*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عصام سلطان: «كلنا خالد سعيد» تشوّه الدستور على طريقة «ولا تقربوا الصلاة»​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*"إخوان حقوق الإنسان" يجبرون الأمين العام على الاستقالة من منصبه 

قبل المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان برئاسة المستشار حسام الغريانى استقالة السفير الدكتور محمود كارم الأمين العام من منصبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*التجمع يدعو "الإنقاذ" لاجتماع عاجل بعد إقامة الاستفتاء على مرحلتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن المرصد الوطنى للنزاهة الانتخابية عن تدشينه لحملة (راقب يا مصرى) لمراقبة الاستفتاء على الدستور المصرى فى 15 محافظة، وتقوم الحملة بمراقبة الاستفتاء فى المحافظات*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى
تحية للمستشار مصطفى خاطر محامي عام نيابات شرق الذي رفض تعليمات مرسي بإحالة أبرياء للمحاكمة فتم نقله الى بنى سويف عقابا له . يسقط الديكتاتور​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*صحفى إخوانى يطالب بتحويل 6 أعضاء بمجلس نقابة الصحفيين للجنة تأديب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة والسكان عن ارتفاع عدد حالات الوفاة الناتجة عن الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام قصر الاتحادية الأربعاء الماضى إلى 10 حالات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهى منذ قليل الأطباء الشرعيون من تشريح جثة الشهيد الحسينى أبو ضيف الذى استشهد بعد إصابته بطلق نارى فى أحداث قصر الاتحاديه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكثر من 5 آلاف مصرى بالكويت أدلوا بأصواتهم فى اليوم الأول للاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد أبو بكر: قرار الرئيس بجعل الاستفتاء على مرحلتين "باطل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقل جثمان أبو ضيف من قصر العينى إلى الصحفيين لبدء تشييع الجنازة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى من الإسكندرية: يجب اختفاء الأذرع العسكرية للجماعات الدينية*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الفتاح: مجهولين يقتحموا محطة مترو السادات ومحاولات لفرص العصيان المدني بالقوة​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو واكد
واضح إنك لازم تعرف تقرأ وتكتب لتعلم أين لجنتك ومتى تذهب لتصوت. ولازم يبقى عندك نت أو موبايل. ماذا يفعل الأمي والغلبان؟​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سامية جاهين: أكدنا رفض مشروع الدستور والتحالف مع رموز النظام السابق​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سهام الوكيل خطيبة شهيد الصحافه تتقدم المسيرة وتهتف: "أه يا بلادى اه يا مصر، قتلوك يا حسينى قتلوك يا حبيبى هنكمل المشوار دمك يا حسينى مش..​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الفتاح: الجنيه المصري يواصل الهبوط لأدنى مستوياته منذ 8 أعوام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمرت نيابة قسم ثانى المنصورة بإخلاء سبيل أربعة من المتظاهرين والذى تم إلقاء القبض عليهم بالأمس بعد إشعال النار فى إطارات الكاوتش وفروع الأشجار على خطوط السكك الحديدية عند مزلقان الهابى لاند بالمنصورة وتوقيف حركة سير القطارات.*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الغفار شكر: الجبهة قررت اليوم المشاركة في الاستفتاء ودعوة المواطنين لرفض الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر: سنشارك في حملة منظمة لدعوة المواطنين لرفض الدستور وطالبنا بأن يكون هناك اشراف قضائي كامل ومراقبة منظمات المجتمع المدني​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية يختتم زيارة لمصر استغرقت 3 أيام​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر: تقسيم الاستفتاء على يومين يعطي فرصة للتأثير على النتائج​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" تدفع بسلاسل بشرية فى أكتوبر للحث بالاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

''6 أبريل'': أمن جامعة القاهرة يحتجز طالبين بالحركة بسبب ''منشورات'' لا للدستور​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر: أكدنا اليوم أن هذا الاستفتاء ليس نهاية المطاف​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

د. أحمد سيف الإسلام المحامي: سأقول "لا" للدستور.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

أصدر  أعضاء نيابات شرق القاهرة بيانا منذ قليل بعد الانتهاء من اجتماعهم حيث  أهملوا النائب العام الجديد طلعت إبراهيم مهلة 24 ساعة للتنازل عن منصبه







 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل| أعضاء نيابات القاهرة يمهلون النائب العام 24 ساعة للتنازل عن منصبه 
​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

د. محمد محي الدين: كان هناك تعجل في اليوم الأخير للتصويت.​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

د. محمد محي الدين: تم إقحام بعض المواد في آخر يوم و كانت محل خلاف.​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن*
|قيادي ناصري يتهم مدرسين ينتمون لـ"الإخوان" بممارسة العمل السياسي داخل مدارس بـ"أبو تشت"​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

د. محمد محي الدين: مجلس الشورى الموجود بتشكيله الحالي به 147 عضو تيار إسلام سياسي من اجمالي 180 عضو.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DJ4CWPqSK3U[/YOUTUBE]

*اخلاقيات الإسلام السياسى يظهرها انصار هذا التيار*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

محسوب: مشروع الدستور يكفل حد أدنى للمعاشات مثل الأجور..ويضمن بدل بطالة لغير العاملين، والتأمين الصحي لكل أفراد المجتمع​صفحة الحرية والعدالة​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سيف الإسلام: عندي اعتراض على صياغة المادة 230 من الباب الخامس من الدستور.​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن*
|انفراد|مصطفى خاطر: المستشار الفني لـ *النائب_العام*
 طلب منا حبس 45 متهما من البسطاء​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر: الرئيس مرسي عنده رعية يقابلها مسئولية وأن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين كما وعد في السابق​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر: حرصنا أن تكون كلماتنا محسوبة ولم نقول للرئيس "أرحل" لكن تداعيات الموقف قد تؤدي لهذا المطلب​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت مجلة "دير شبيجل" الألمانية إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هي الحاكم الفعلي لمصر الآن ومحرك الأحداث فيها وأن الرئيس محمد مرسي هو من يقوم بدور الرئيس لكنه لا يحكم.*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

خطيبة "الحسيني": جبنا العفش وكنا هنتجوز قريب.. ومن النهارده أنا عدوة الإخوان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجنازة تصل شارع طلعت حرب والهتاف " سفاحين سفاحين.. قتلوا حسينى باسم الدين"*
​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

"الإخوان المسلمين": الدستور​اقترب من حالة الكمال والاستفتاء واجب​​​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قالت مجلة "دير شبيجل" الألمانية إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هي الحاكم الفعلي لمصر الآن ومحرك الأحداث فيها وأن الرئيس محمد مرسي هو من يقوم بدور الرئيس لكنه لا يحكم.*


 لاء المجلة دى نبيها اوى صراحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*جريدة الوفد: أجهزة التجسس الأمريكية وصلت سيناء .. و واشنطن تعتز بمرسي الذى قدم لها خدمات جليلة لم يقدمها لها حسني مبارك رغم علاقاته الوثيقة بأمريكا و اسرائيل ..!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعضاء نيابات شرق القاهرة قرروا تعليق العمل احتجاجاً على نقل المستشار خاطر ويطالبوا بإقالة النائب العام ... مراسل اون تي في*


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

نقيب الصحفيين المنتمى للاخوان لم يحضر الجنازه المهيبه للزميل المرحوم الحسينى​ابوضيف ... منتهى الجرأه .. منتهى الالتزام بالواجب​​​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سفير مصر بالسودان: المصريون يمارسون حقهم السياسي في الاستفتاء بكل حرية​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سيف الإسلام : لا يجب أن ينص الدستور على عدد أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

​​​*بالصور.. إقامة كاملة لـ«أولاد أبو إسماعيل» في معسكر حصارهم لمدينة الإنتاج *

*مارس أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل، المرشح الرئاسي المستبعد، حياتهم الطبيعية خلال الاعتصام أمام  مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر، ولم يمنعهم من ذلك انخفاض  درجات الحرارة.*​ *وفي مكان يخلو من المباني السكنية، انتشرت  أوجه الحياة المختلفة أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي لليوم السادس على  التوالي، حيث نصب أنصار أبو إسماعيل أكثر من 150 خيمة، فيما افترش البعض  البطاطين على أرض الحديقة، وقاموا ببناء دورات مياه بالطوب الأحمر في  الحديقة،  بجانب توصيل وصلات الصرف الصحى لدورات المياه لخدمتهم، وتمكنوا  من التغلب على برودة الجو بتجميع الألواح الخشبية وإشعالها ليلا، كما  يقومون بذبح الماشية وتحضيرها للطعام، وللترفيه يلجأ المعتصمون للعب كرة  القدم وممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية.*​ *كان أنصار أبو إسماعيل قد بدأوا اعتصامهم  أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، الجمعة، احتجاجا على فساد الإعلام، على حد  قولهم، وللمطالبة بـ«تطهير الإعلام وعزل عدد من الإعلاميين ومنعهم من  الظهور على شاشات الفضائيات». 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*



بالكالسون يا حج 
انت تعرف ...... الثوره بتاع باسم يوسف ؟
*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

البرادعى:الإصرار علي الإستفتاء في ظل وطن ممزق وغليان شعبي وغياب أمني وقضاء معطل واعلام محاصر هو عدم إحساس بالمسؤولية نحو المصلحة الوطنية​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2012)

«محسوب»: القول إن الدستور «إخواني» «كذبة كبرى»​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر نص بيان أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة بعد  نقل المستشار مصطفى خاطر.. طالبوا بالإبقاء على زميلهم واعتذار النائب  العام والمحامى العام الجديد عن منصبيهما.. وقرروا تعليق العمل لحين عقد  اجتماع طارئ*

                           الأربعاء، 12 ديسمبر  2012 - 21:48






                             النائب العام                         
 كتب محمد عبد الرازق ونرمين سليمان


 
حصل "اليوم السابع" على بيان أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية،  تعليقاً على نقل المستشار مصطفى خاطر إلى بنى سويف، ليصدر أعضاء نيابة شرق  القاهرة بياناً، طالبوا فيه بالإبقاء على زميلهم واعتذار النائب العام  والمحامى العام الجديد عن منصبيهما، وتعليق العمل لحين عقد اجتماع طارئ.

 وقال أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية، إنه بمناسبة صدور القرار رقم 2182  لسنة 2012 الصادر بتاريخ اليوم، الأربعاء، إنه اجتمع السادة أعضاء نيابة  شرق القاهرة الكلية وجزئياتها بمقر نياباتهم الكلية، وقد أسفر عن اجتماعهم  البيان التالى:

جاء فى البيان أنه عانى القضاء المصرى كثيراً قبل الثورة من انتهاك  استقلاله والتدخل فى أعماله، وطالب جموع القضاة بقانون للسلطة القضائية  يحقق استقلالهم، فما كان من النظام البائد إلا أن تجاهل مطلبهم وتعسف ضدهم،  وقامت ثورة يناير المجيدة فهب الشعب منادياً بالحرية والكرامة وشاركهم  القضاة ليقينهم من أن استقلال القضاء ضمانة للمجتمع التواق للحرية وليس  ميزة شخصية أو مطلبا فئويا.

وقال البيان، كانت آمال جموع القضاة، ومن ورائهم الشعب، معلقة على أول رئيس  منتخب فى تاريخ مصر ليأخذ زمام المبادرة ويستخدم سلطته التشريعية المؤقتة  فى إقرار قانون سلطة قضائية وفقاً للمعايير العالمية يحقق للقضاء المصرى  استقلاله ويضمن نزاهته وحيدته محققا آمال الشعب وطموحاته التى جسدتها ثورة  يناير المجيدة، إلا أننا فوجئنا بالسيد رئيس الجمهورية يستخدم سلطته  التشريعية المؤقتة فيما هو عكس ذلك ونقيضه، فبدلا من إصدار قانون السلطة  القضائية المنشود، إذا به يصدر إعلانا دستوريا يحصن به قراراته وما يصدر  عنه من تشريعات، فضلاً عن صياغة مادة مفصلة نصيا لإقصاء النائب العام بما  يخالف كافة الأعراف الدستورية والمبادئ القانونية وتعيين آخر بذات الآلية  المرفوضة والمنشود تغييرها.

وأضاف البيان، نوضح أن ما يعنينا هو حصانة المنصب واستقلاله وليس شخصا  بعينه، كما عين نائبا عاما جديدا وهو المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، وهو  ما لا نختلف عن حسن سمعته وعظم نزاهته ولكن سيادته قدم للمنصب بطريق نوقن  أنها لا ترضيه، كما لا ترضينا ولا ترضى كل مؤمن باستقلال القضاء وحيدته.

وفوجئنا اليوم، نحن أعضاء النيابة العامة بنيابة شرق القاهرة، بقرار إزاحة  السيد المستشار الفاضل مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام لنيابات شرق القاهرة عن  منصبه مبعدا إياه إلى نيابة قاصية بما يشبه العقوبة، بحجة أن القرار لصالح  العمل، مما أثار ظلال كثيفة من الشك عما إذا كان النقل عقابا لسيادته على  أحداث تحقيقات الاتحادية، وهو ما يلوح معه فى الأفق القادم سلسلة من  القرارات الإقصائية التعسفية حيال رجال النيابة العامة مما ينال من  استقلالهم بإرهابهم وكل من يعمل فى النيابة العامة أن المستشار مصطفى خاطر  له مكانته العالية والمرموقة كأحد العلامات البارزة المضيئة فى العديد من  القضايا التى شغلت الرأى العام خلال السنوات الماضية، حيث لم يتخل عن  مبادئه ولم يحنث باليمين الذى أقسم به من يوم أن جلس على محراب العدالة  والذى تناساه آخرون.

وقد كان للمستشار مصطفى خاطر قولته المأثورة للسادة أعضاء النيابة العامة  المحققين قى أحداث الاتحادية الدامية "اعلموا أنكم تسطرون تاريخ لأنفسكم  فاتقوا الله فى أعمالكم"، وعملا بتلك المقولة كان قرار سيادته بناء على  إجماع السادة أعضاء النيابة العامة الذين باشروا التحقيقات، وحسبما استقر  إليه وجدانهم وضمائرهم من خلال ما أسفرت عنه التحقيقات من حقائق لإخلاء  سبيل معظم المتهمين فى تلك الأحداث، وإننا إذا نهيب بشيوخنا الأجلاء أعضاء  مجلس القضاء الأعلى النهوض برسالتهم فى الحفاظ على استقلال القضاء.

وقد أسفر اجتماعنا عن الآتى: أولا الدعوة إلى اجتماع طارئ بنادى قضاة مصر  ليجمع قضاة مصر وأعضاء نياباتها العامة لبحث تداعيات تدخل السلطة التنفيذية  فى أعمال القضاء، غدا الخميس، فى الثالثة عصرا. ثانيا تعليق العمل كليا  بنيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية وجزئياتها بدءا من اليوم، لحين انعقاد الاجتماع  الطارئ لنادى قضاة مصر مع جميع القضاة.

ثالثا الإبقاء على السيد المستشار مصطفى خاطر فى منصبه كمحامى عام لنيابة  شرق القاهرة الكلية، ونهيب بالسيد المستشار أحمد جمال الدين أحمد منتصر  الاعتذار عن عدم شغل منصب زميله.

رابعا نهيب بالمستشار طلعت عبد الله أن يتخلى كريما مرفوع الرأس عن منصب النائب العام، وأن يعتلى منصته الشريفة.

خامسا نهيب بجموع زملائنا الأفاضل أعضاء النيابة العامة والسادة القضاة  والسادة أعضاء الهيئات القضائية دعم أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة فيما انتهوا  إليه من توصيات دفاعا عن استقلال القضاء.

واختتم البيان بالقول إن الأيدى المرتعشة لا تحقق عدلا.


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر نص مذكرة المستشار مصطفى خاطر اعتراضاً  على نقله.. النائب العام استقبلنى وفريق التحقيق بفتور وطلب حبس المتهمين  دون دليل لعدم إحراج الرئاسة وهددنا بعدم العمل معه*

                           الأربعاء، 12 ديسمبر  2012 - 20:54





                             المستشار مصطفى خاطر                          
 كتب محمود المملوك	


 
حصل "اليوم السابع" على نص مذكرة المستشار مصطفى خاطر الذى نقله النائب العام لنيابات بنى سويف على خلفية تحقيقات قصر الاتحادية.

وقدم خاطر المذكرة لمجلس القضاء الأعلى، وكشف فيها تعرضه لتهديد غير صريح  من النائب العام لحبس المتهمين دون دليل والاستقبال الفاتر الذى تعرض له  فريق النيابة، وقيام رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية بإخطارنا بحبس المتهمين.

السيد الأستاذ المستشار رئيس محكمة النقض ورئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى..  السادة أعضاء المجلس الموقر.. تقدمت بتاريخ اليوم بطلب لنقلى للعمل  بالمحاكم.. كما تقدم زميلى السيد إبراهيم صالح رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة بطلب  مماثل، وإذا نود أن نعرض أمام مجلسكم الموقر الأسباب التى أحاط ودفعت بنا  إلى تقديم هذين الطلبين لتكون تحت نظر أعضاء المجلس الموقر.. ليس انتصافاً  لأشخاصنا ولكن باعتباركم الممثل الأعلى للسلطة القضائية وأحرص الناس على  إرساء قواعد القانون والعدالة.

1-   اعتباراً من فجر يوم الخميس الموافق 6 ديسمبر الجارى، تلقت نيابة مصر  الجديدة الحزئية التابعة لنيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية، إخطاراً بوقوع  اشتباكات ومصادمات بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، نشأ عنها وفاة 9 أشخاص حتى الآن  وإصابة المئات وعلى الفور شرعت النيابة فى مباشرة التحقيقات واستهلتها  بالانتقال للمستشفيات لمناظرة جثث المتوفين وسؤال المصابين ومعاينة أماكن  الأحداث.

2-   أثناء إجراء المعاينة تلقيت اتصالاً هاتفياً من النائب العام يستفسر  فيه عن مجريات التحقيق وموقف المتهمين وأبلغنا سيادته أنه كان قد تم ضبط  حوالى 90 متهماً على ذمة الأحداث، فأخبرنى أن هناك 49 بلطجياً تم ضبطهم  وأنهم محتجزين عند البوابة رقم 4 الخاصة برئاسة الجمهورية فى قصر  الاتحادية، وأنه تم التصديق بمعرفة سيادته مع السيد السفير رفاعة الطهطاوى  رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية لكى تتوجه النيابة لقصر الرئاسة لاستلام هؤلاء  المتهمين وأفاد سيادته أنه يتعين اتخاذ قرار حاسم بشأن هؤلاء المتهمين،  خصوصاً المجموعة التى تم ضبطها فى قصر الاتحادية، واستطرت سيادته بحبسهم  احتياطياً إذا توافرت الأدلة على ذلك.

3-   توجهنا إلى قصر الاتحادية وتقابلنا مع السيد رئيس الديوان وقدم لنا  سيادته مذكرة مفادها ضبط 49 متهماً بمعرفة المتظاهرين ومعهم سلاح نارى فرد  خرطوش وبعض الطلقات وبعض الأسلحة البيضاء وضبطت أيضاَ بمعرفة المتظاهرين،  وقدم قمنا بمناظرة هؤلاء المتهمين وتبين أن جميعهم قد تعرض للضرب المبرح  ويوجد فى كل منهم إصابات تم إثباتها فى حينه، بموجب محضر إجراءات وبموجب  تقارير طبيبة وأفاد كل منهم بأن من تولى ضبطهم هم مجموعة تنتمى لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين وأنهم تعرضوا للضرب والتعذيب للاعتراف بأنهم مأجورين  بأحداث أعمال شغب لقاء مبالغ نقدية.

4-   وعقب ذلك عرض علينا المحضر الخاص بالواقعة يوم الخميس فى الثالثة  والنصف مساءً وشرع فريق التحقيق فى النيابة فى مباشرة التحقيقات واستجواب  جميع المتهمين وقد أرفقت مع التحقيقات محضر التحريات والذى تضمن ضبط  المتهمين بمعرفة المتظاهرين أنفسهم.

5-   أثناء التحقيقات أذاع التليفزيون المصرى خطاب السيد الرئيس باعتراف  المتهمين بتلقيهم أموال وأن هناك أدلة على ذلك، وهو ما لم يثبت فى  التحقيقات.

6-   وبعد الانتهاء من التحقيقات تم عرض الأمر على السيد المستشار رئيس  المكتب الفنى للنائب العام، والذى أفاد أن النائب العام يرغب فى إصدار قرار  حاسم فى شأن هؤلاء المتهمين فأبلغنا سيادته أنه لا توجد أيه أدلة من شأنها  إصدار قرار حبس للمتهمين وأن أراء جميع أعضاء فريق التحقيق قد اتفقت على  إخلاء سبيل جميع المتهمين ماعدا من ضبط بحوزته أسلحة نارية وعددهم 4 متهمين  فى الوقت الذى كان تجمع حول محكمة مصر الجديدة حوالى 2000 من أهالى  المتهمين ومجموعة كبيرة من المحامين للتنديد بتعسف النيابة العامة على حد  قولهم والتأخر فى إخلاء سبيل المتهمين وقد أخطرنا بأنه يتعين علينا حبس  مجموعة من المتهمين من البسطاء الذين لا يشغلون وظيفة وكان عددهم 45 متهماً  إلى أننا رفضنا هذا المطلب وقام السيد إبراهيم صالح رئيس النيابة بعد  إخطارى وأنه سيخلى سبيل جميع المتهمين وتم إعلان قرار إخلاء السبيل لعدم  وجود أدلة للمتهمين جميعاً.

7-   وفى اليوم التالى تم استدعائى وكل من سامح عصام رئيس النيابة الجزئية  وابراهيم صالح رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة للاجتماع مع السيد النائب العام الذى  أصدر استقبلنا استقبالاً فاتراً وسيئاً ووجهه إلينا اللوم على قرار إخلاء  سبيل المتهمين، بالرغم من إننا أبلغنا سيادته على عدم وجود ثمه قرينه أو  دليل أو أسباب قانونية تدعو للحبس إلى أن سيادته فسر بأن ذلك يعد انتصاراً  وسوء تقدير للموقف، وأنه لا يستطيع أن يجبر أحد على العمل معه وأن من يرغب  عليه تقديم طلب فى هذا الشأن.

8-   وبالرغم مما تقدم ومما تضمنته الأحداث ومن مقابلة السيد النائب العام  من إهانة لشخصى ولفريق التحقيق فى القضية وتهديد غير صريح يسفر عنه رغبة  سيادة النائب العام فى حبس هؤلاء المتهمين وهو مما أشار إليه البيان الصادر  من مكتبه إلى أنه سوف يتم حبس من تتوافر أدلة ضده حتى من تم إخلاء سبيله  منهم.

9-   وبالرغم مما تقدم فقد أثرنا مواصلة العمل إلا إننى فوجئت بأنه وصل إلى  مكتبى عن طريق الفاكس كتاب النائب العام بنقلى وانتدابى للعمل فى نيابة  استئناف بنى سويف وهو اليوم السابق على تقديم طلبى بإنهاء العمل فى  النيابات والعودة للمحاكم، مما كان طلب النقل فى حقيقته جزاء على مخالفة لم  ارتكبها ويعد تهديد صريح لكل فريق العمل الذى يعمل فى القضية سالفة البيان  وهو الأمر الذى دفع الزميل إبراهيم صالح رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة ورئيس  فريق التحقيق بتقديم طلب مماثل فى ذات اليوم.

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام.


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدولة تفرض سيطرتها على النيابة والمؤسسات  القانونية بعد قرار الرئيس بتعيين النائب العام.. طلعت عبد الله نقل "خاطر"  عقب إخلاء سبيل متهمى الاتحادية وعين آخر سينظر بلاغات ضد موسى وحمدين  والبرادعى*

                           الأربعاء، 12 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:58






                             المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة                         
 كتبت نرمين سليمان


 
ترددت الأنباء منذ عدة أيام بشأن إصدار المستشار طلعت عبد الله،  النائب العام الجديد، قرارا يقضى بإحالة المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام  الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة، والمشرف على تحقيقات اشتباكات الاتحادية إلى  التفتيش القضائى وذلك بعد إصداره قرارًا بإخلاء سبيل 136 متهمًا فى تلك  الأحداث.

إلا أن مصادر قضائية بمكتب النائب العام نفت ذلك الأمر جملة وتفصيلاً،  وأكدت أن "خاطر" اجتمع مع النائب العام، عقب صدور قرار الإفراج عن المتهمين  لمباشرة آخر المستجدات فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة، ولا نية للتحقيق مع  المستشار أو إزاحته من منصبه، حتى فوجئ أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة صباح اليوم  الأربعاء بمستشار آخر يحل محل المستشار مصطفى خاطر، ويجلس بداخل مكتبه،  حتى تبين لهم أن النائب العام أصدر قراراً بنقل المستشار مصطفى خاطر لتولى  منصب المحامى العام الأول لنيابات بنى سويف، وتعيين المستشار أحمد منتصر  بدلا منه.

وهو ما يتبين معه أن قرار النقل جاء عقب تحقيق المستشار فى أحداث الاتحادية  بصحبة 40 عضو نيابة تحت رئاسته، وإصداره قرارا بإخلاء سبيل المتهمين،  الذين كشفت التحقيقات أنهم ما هم إلا مجنى عليهم من قبل جماعات الإخوان  المسلمين، الذين أوسعوهم ضربًا وعذبوهم ثم سلموهم للشرطة بدون توافر أى  دليل ضدهم.

وعلم "اليوم السابع" الضغوط التى تعرض لها المستشار مصطفى خاطر من قبل  النائب العام، لإجباره على إصدار قرار يقضى بحبس المتهمين، حتى لا يظهر  رئيس الجمهورية كاذبا أو كلامه مغلوطًا، بعد أن صرح فى حواره أمام الشعب  بأكمله أن المتهمين اعترفوا بتلقيهم أموالا وسلاحًا من بعض القوى السياسية  لاقتحام قصر الرئاسة والتسبب فى اشتباكات الاتحادية، إلا أن "خاطر" رفض  الاستجابة لأى نوع من الضغوط وأعطى تعليماته لأعضاء النيابة بوضع قرارهم  الذى يرونه من خلال أوراق التحقيقات والأدلة وعدم التطرق لأى أحداث أو ضغوط  خارجية.

وبناء عليه تم إصدار قرار بإخلاء سبيل المتهمين لعدم توافر أى أدلة ضدهم،  بل قرر عرض 120 من المتهمين على الطب الشرعى لبيان الإصابات، التى لحقت بهم  جراء اعتداء الإخوان عليهم، حسبما أكدوا فى أقوالهم أمام النيابة، وجاء  ذلك عقب ورود تحريات المباحث، التى أكدت أن أعدادًا من أعضاء حزب الحرية  والعدالة، هم من قاموا بتسليم المتهمين إلى الشرطة، وأن قوات الشرطة لم تلق  القبض على المتهمين بنفسها.

وعقب إصدار ذلك القرار، انتشرت شائعات كثيرة بإحالة "خاطر" إلى التفتيش  القضائى، ولكن جاء اليوم ليحمل للشعب ولأعضاء النيابة أنفسهم مفاجأة كبرى  بإزاحة المستشار من منصبه، وتعيين المستشار أحمد منتصر بدلا منه، والذى من  المقرر أن ينظر عشرات البلاغات ضد عدد من الشخصيات السياسية، التى تمثل  إزعاجًا للنظام الحاكم، وعلى رأسهم حمدين صباحى وعمرو موسى، ومحمد البرادعى  وسامح عاشور.

جدير بالذكر أن تلك الواقعة لا تعد الأولى فى خطة النظام الحاكم فى السيطرة  على المؤسسات القانونية للدولة، حيث إنه سبق وأصدرت وزارة العدل برئاسة  المستشار أحمد مكى قرارًا بنقل المستشار جمال حتة، رئيس محكمة جنح مصر  الجديدة، والذى أصدر حكمًا ببراءة أربعة متهمين بالتعدى على موكب الدكتور  محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، إلى محكمة دمنهور، خلال الحركة القضائية  السابقة، وذلك على الرغم من أن المستشار لم يكن واضعًا تلك المحكمة فى  رغباته التى يريد الانتقال إليها فى الحركة القضائية.

هذه الوقائع تفتح الباب على مصراعيه أمام كثير من التساؤلات أمام المؤسسات  القانونية، التى تحمى الدولة، فالمحامى العام الجديد لنيابات شرق القاهرة  بصدد التحقيق فى عشرات البلاغات قدمها شباب الإخوان ضد شخصيات سياسية كبرى،  وهو ما يدفع البعض إلى الزعم بأن ذلك القرار فى هذا التوقيت جاء فى محاولة  للتخلص من تلك الشخصيات من خلال القانون بعيدا عن الاعتقالات التى قد تؤدى  لإثارة جموع الشعب ضد النظام الحاكم.

يشار إلى أن المستشار مصطفى خاطر هو أحد أبرز قيادات النيابة العامة فى  السنوات الأخيرة الماضية، وشارك فى التحقيق فى عدد من القضايا المهمة محل  اهتمام الرأى العام، آخرها القضية الرئيسية لقتل المتظاهرين السلميين أثناء  ثورة 25 يناير، والتى أدين على أثرها الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك ووزير  داخليته حبيب العادلى، وقضى فيها بمعاقبتهما بالسجن المؤبد.

كما تولى المستشار مصطفى خاطر مع المستشار مصطفى سليمان الرئيس بمحكمة  استئناف القاهرة، التحقيق فى قضية مقتل المطربة اللبنانية سوزان تميم،  والتى صدر فيها حكم نهائى وبات بمعاقبة رجل الأعمال هشام طلعت مصطفى بالسجن  المشدد لمدة 15 عامًا، وضابط الشرطة السابق محسن السكرى بالسجن المؤبد،  إثر إدانتهما بقتل المطربة اللبنانية فى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة،  إلى جانب العديد من القضايا المهمة.


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الفقيه الدستورى نور فرحات: المادة 225 تبطل الدستور الجديد قبل الاستفتاء عليه

قال المستشار نور فرحات الفقيه الدستورى، إن المادة ٢٢٥ من مشروع الدستور الجديد كفيلة بإبطاله إذا جرى الاستفتاء والموافقة عليه.

وأضاف لـ«الوطن» أن هذه المادة تخالف مبادئ القانون وتبطل الدستور بأكمله، لأنها تشترط لنفاذ الدستور الجديد موافقة أغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين فى الاستفتاء مما يعنى بطلانه إذا جرت الموافقة عليه بأغلبية بسيطة.

وأوضح «فرحات»، أن هناك مبدأ قانونيا بأن النصوص لا تسرى إلا من تاريخ نفاذها أما قبل ذلك فتكون مجرد مشروع، وليست نصا نافذا ولا تسرى إلا على الوقائع اللاحقة على نفاذها، وأشار إلى أن المادة 225 من مشروع الدستور تحدد النسبة التى يكون بها الدستور نافذا وحددت أغلبية لذا فهى تخالف المبادئ القانونية العامة لأنه لا يجوز لمادة دستورية لم تدخل حيز النفاذ بعد أن تنظم واقعة متزامنة مع نفاذها فى حين أنه لا يعمل بالنصوص إلا بعد نفاذها، بمعنى أن الموافقين على الدستور ليس من حقهم مسبقا تحديد نسبة الموافقة.

وشدد على أن المادة الواجب تطبيقها هى المادة 60 من الإعلان الدستورى التى تنص على أن الدستور يعتبر نافذا من تاريخ موافقة الشعب عليه والمدلول القانونى لكلمة الشعب هى المقيدون فى جداول الانتخابات ويصل عددهم لـ52 مليون مواطن، والتفسير الصحيح لهذه المادة 60 أن الجمعية الانتخابية تعتبر صحيحة على مستوى الجمهورية بحضور ما يزيد على نصف عدد المقيدين أى 26 مليون مواطن ولا يعتبر الدستور نافذا إلا بموافقة نصف هؤلاء أى ما يزيد على 13 مليون ناخب، والقول بغير ذلك ينتهى لبطلان الاستفتاء.

وأوضح أنه وفقا للمادة 225 فإن أى عدد ولو 500 شخص سيجعلون الدستور نافذا على 85 مليونا، وهذا لا يقبله عقل أو منطق ولا ديمقراطية، لأنه لا يمكن أن يدخل الدستور حيز النفاذ بأغلبية هزيلة.

وشدد «نور»، على ضرورة التمسك ببطلان المادة 225 لمخالفتها للمبادئ القانونية العامة، باعتبارها «كفيلة بإبطال الدستور بأكمله إذا وافقت عليه أغلبية هزيلة».


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*
عااااااااااااااااجل : المستشار علاء قنديل رئيس محكمة طنطا اليوم حدثت حركة تغيرات في كل مناصب محامي النيابات وكلها تم التعين فيها اعضاء من حركة قضاة من اجل مصر والمعروف ان هذا ليس وقت حركة تنقلات القضاء ما يحدث هو ذبح لكل القضاه الشرفااااااااااء !!!!*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

خطيبة "الحسيني": من النهارده أنا عدوة الإخوان


[YOUTUBE]I1TZqgPGO9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مئات المتظاهرين بالتحرير يستعدون لاستقبال جثمان الشهيد "أبو ضيف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المطران نقولا، المتحدث الرسمى باسم بطريركية الإسكندرية وسائر أفريقيا للروم الأرثوذكس، إن البطريركية تدعو إلى عدم الزج بالكنائس فى خلافات التيارات السياسية*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

دكتور محمد البرادعى الآن على تويتر 
الإصرار علي الإستفتاء في ظل وطن ممزق وغليان شعبي وغياب أمني وقضاء معطل واعلام محاصر هو انعدام للإحساس بالمسؤولية نحو المصلحة الوطنية


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر قضائي: 230 قاضيًا فقط يشرفون على ٥٤ ألف لجنة استفتاء على مستوى الجمهورية


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

خبار_مصر | عاجل|
أعضاء نيابات شرق القاهرة يمهلون النائب العام 24 ساعة للتنازل عن منصبه.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*حتي البرادعي اع القضيه 

**
*

*


*


*

هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*يقتل القتيل ويبعت المتحدث جنازته 
*

*                              المتحدث باسم الرئاسة: العزاء في أبو ضيف وأبو زيد أخر شهيدين مصر*







                                              نشر:                         12/12/2012 9:40 م                          – تحديث                         12/12/2012 10:28 م                      
                                              قال الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم  رئاسة الجمهورية، إنه يتقدم بكل العزاء في أخر شهيدين من شهداء مصر خالد  أبوزيد والحسيني أبوضيف.
 وكتب متحدث الرئاسة على صفحته الرسمية منذ قليل بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى  «تويتر» : أسال الله أن يرحمهم وكل الشهداء، وأن يرزق ذويهم الصبر  والسلوان بالقصاص العادل.
 وقال المتحدث باسم الرئاسة أن هذان هم آخر شهيدين فى مصر.
 يذكر أن الحسينى ابو ضيف قد وافته المنية اليوم بعد دخوله فى غيبوبة  لمدة 7 ايام بعد اطلاق رصاصة خرطوش فى رأسه أثناء تغطيته لأحداث الإتحادية.

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول جثمان الحسينى أبو ضيف للتحرير وسط احتشاد آلاف المتظاهرين*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههه


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مؤسس أقباط بلاقيود لـ«البلتاجي»: الأقباط والمسلمون معًا بخندق واحد.. وتصريحاتك عن متظاهري الإتحادية إثارة للفتنة


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الأربعاء 12 ديسمبر 2012 - 8:44 م وكالة أونا مصر

أدان تقرير الأمم المتحدة، المعنى بتعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان فى ذكرى اليوم العالمى لحقوق الإنسان انتهاكات النظام الحاكم فى مصر معرباً عن قلقه لاحتمال منح سلطات استثنائية غير موجودة فى قانون الطوارئ حالياً، ضمن مواد قانون مكافحة الإرهاب الذى يجرى الإعداد له حالياً، تمهيداً لإصداره .



واعتبر التقرير أن المادة 179 من الدستور مليئة بالمشكلات التى تُعرض حقوق الإنسان للانتهاكات المتوارثة من قانون الطوارئ، بما فيها الاعتقال والاحتجاز وتفتيش منازل المشتبه بتورطهم فى " الإرهاب " دون إذن قضائى، فضلاً عن الاعتقال الإدارى لمدد غير محددة لمن تقول السلطات إنهم يمثلون خطراً أمنياً .



وطالب التقرير بتبنى آلية توفر وصاية لمفتشين مستقلين يمكنهم الرقابة على كل أماكن الاحتجاز بما فى ذلك مؤسسات الاحتجاز التابعة لقوات الأمن، ووضع آلية لتلقى الشكاوى، والتحقيق فيها باستقلالية وحيادية حول أى انتهاكات خطيرة لحقوق الإنسان، مبدياً قلقه تجاه انتشار التعذيب، والاحتجاز غير القانونى، وعدم الالتزام بقرارات الإفراج القضائية، داعياً الحكومة المصرية لضمان إجراء تحقيقات فورية ومستقلة لتقديم المسئولين عن مثل تلك الاعتداءات للعدالة، وأوصى بأن توقع مصر على بروتوكول مناهضة التعذيب.



وقالت المفوضة السامية لحقوق الإنسان نافى بلاى فى كلمتها بمناسبة اليوم العالمى لحقوق الإنسان : " اليوم أحيى كل من عانوا للحصول على حقوقهم المشروعة، وكل من يقولون – بطريقتهم الخاصة فى بلدان أخرى، سواء كانوا فى " القاهرة – أثينا – موسكو – نيويورك – نيودلهى"- لنا صوت ولنا حقوق ونريد أن نشارك فى الطريقة التى تدار بها مجتمعاتنا واقتصاداتنا ".



وأضافت : " أحيانًاً لا تتاح الفرصة لبعض الأفراد أو الجماعات بمجرد الجهر بأفكارهم أو استخدام عقولهم ومواهبهم لتحقيق إنجازات، أو الإفلات من ربقة الفقر، ولا يستطيع الملايين حتى الحلم بآمال عريضة، فهم يحلمون فقط بأن يمر يومهم على خير وبأن يبقوا على قيد الحياة حتى الغد، وقد يرجع ذلك لأنهم لم يحصلوا على التعليم أو الرعاية الصحية أو المأوى المناسب أو الغذاء الكافى، أو أى من الحقوق والخدمات الأساسية التى تتيح لهم فرصة لبناء مستقبل أفضل" .



وأوضحت:" قد يرجع ذلك ببساطة إلى أن قادتهم يركزون جل اهتمامهم على إحكام قبضتهم على السلطة والثروات، إلى درجة عدم مبالاتهم بما يحدث لمن يتحكمون بهم فى حياتهم. وإذا تمسك الناس بالعناد ورفعوا أصواتهم بالاحتجاج يعمد هؤلاء القادة إلى إلقائهم فى غياهب السجون أو تعذيبهم أو إيجاد طرق أخرى لإلهائهم أو إسكاتهم" .


----------



## بايبل333 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*


*


> بالكالسون يا حج




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ينفع ينفع 
ممكن شهرين كدة يعملوا فريق "حازمون لاعبون"
ياتى منهم لاعيبة ينافسوا اوربا واليابان وتايوان والبرازيل كمان


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الالاف فى تشييع جنازة أبو ضيف «شهيد الصحافة المصرية»


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

«ثوار طنطا» يعلنون استقلال المدينة عن حكم مرسي
التحالف الشعبي يطلق حملة «لا مش دستورنا» بالتنسيق مع القوى السياسية


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الأربعاء 12 ديسمبر 2012 - 10:12 ص  *                         إبراهيم عيسى  * 
*



                             إبراهيم عيسى                          * 
يذهب كثيرون إلى الدكتور محمد مرسى ويتحاورون معه ويقولون له كثيرا ويرد بقليل، لكنهم يخرجون متصورين أنهم حاوروه أو أقنعوه.

 هؤلاء لا يعرفون شيئا عن الجماعة.

 لا تتوقع أن تدير حوارا مع أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين فيقتنع   حتى لو كان فى داخله قبول ما أو تصديق لما تقول، فعضو  الجماعة لا يفكر   لنفسه وبنفسه بل يفكر كجماعته ولجماعته.

 لا حوار مع دكتور مُربٍّ، بل حوار مع عضو جماعة  يُقسِم منذ جاء إلى   قصره بالكلمة والقرار والقانون والخطب والانفعال أنه لا  يزال عضوا   بالجماعة.

 يقول الإمام حسن البنا فى مذكراته على لسان محمد سعيد  العرفى (مناضل   سورى)، حيث ينصح الإمامُ: «اسمع، لا تتحرج من أن تضم للدعوة  المقصرين فى   الطاعات، المقبلين على بعض المعاصى الخسيسة، ما دمت تعرف منهم  خوف الله،   واحترام النظام، وحسن الطاعة، فإن هؤلاء سيتوبون من قريب، وإنما  الدعوة   مستشفى فيه الطبيب للدواء، وفيه المريض للاستشفاء، فلا تغلق الباب  فى وجه   هؤلاء، بل إن استطعت أن تجذبهم بكل الوسائل فافعل، لأن هذه هى مهمة   الدعوة  الأولى، ولكن احذر من صنفين حذرا شديدا ولا تلحقهما بصفوف الدعوة   أبدا،  الملحد الذى لا عقيدة له وإن تظاهر بالصلاح، فإنه لا أمل فى إصلاحه،    والصالح الذى لا يحترم النظام ولا يقدر معنى الطاعة، فإن هذا ينفع  منفردا   وينتج فى العمل وحده، ولكنه يفسد نفوس الجماعة، يغريها بصلاحه  ويفرقها   بخلافه».

 ولم تكن هذه مجرد نصائح كما يحللها سامح عيد، وهو عضو  شاب سابق فى   «الإخوان»، فى كتابه «الإخوان المسلمون الحاضر والمستقبل»، بل  يبدو الإمام   على قناعة تامة، حيث يقول فى رسائله معرِّفًا الطاعة ومرفِقًا  لها  بأركان  البيعة: «الطاعة هى امتثال الأمر وإنفاذه توًّا فى العسر واليسر   والمنشط  والمكره»، ويستطرد شارحا مرحلة التكوين بأنه فى هذه المرحلة نظام   الدعوة  صوفىٌّ بحت من الناحية الروحية، وعسكرىٌّ بحت من الناحية العملية،   وشعار  هاتين الناحيتين دائما «أمر وطاعة» من غير تردد، ولا مراجعة ولا  شك  ولا  حرج.

 ونقلا عن سامح عيد، فقد اختار الإمام بالإسماعيلية شخصا  ورأى آخرُ أنه   أحق، وجمع المعارض بعض أنصاره، فيعلق البنا واصفا كلامهم:  «قول معسول   ظاهره فيه الرحمة وباطنه من قِبله العذاب، وإن لإبليس لَأصدقاء  ومعاونين   لعلهم أنفذ منه قولا».. ويستطرد الإمام: «وزين له الشيطان أن فى  ذلك مصلحة   الدعوة وأنه يتشدد إلا لنفسه، ولكن للمصلحة العامة، وهذا هو  المنفذ الذى   ينفذ منه الشيطان دائما إلى نفوس المؤمنين ليفسد عليهم صدق  إيمانهم  وطُهر  قلوبهم»، «والإخوان رأْىُ أحدهم هو رأى جميعهم».. ويستطرد:  «وكان  الإسلام  حكيما فى وصيته بأخذ مثل هؤلاء الخوارج على رأى الجماعة  بمنتهى  الحزم»،  «من أتاكم وأمركم جميعا يريد أن يشق عصاكم فاضربوه بالسيف  كائنا  من كان»،  ولكننا تأثرنا إلى حد كبير بالنظم المائعة التى يسترونها  بألفاظ   الديمقراطية والحرية الشخصية.. (الكلام للإمام البنا).

 ويقول المرشد الراحل مصطفى مشهور: «على الفرد فى  الجماعة أن يلزم نفسه   بامتثال الأمر الصادر من قائده وإنفاذه فى العسر  واليسر والمنشط والمكره   فى غير معصية، إذ لا تعتبر جماعة تحقق أهدافا وتنجز  أعمالا إلا إذا كان   أفرادها يسمعون ويطيعون لقيادتهم تعبُّدا وطاعة لله،  فإن طاعة الأمير من   طاعة الله، والامتناع عن تنفيذ الأوامر أو مجرد التردد  فيها يعرّض العمل   إلى المخاطر ويعتبر نكثا فى البيعة، ويلزم هنا كمال  الطاعة والنزول على   رأى القيادة».

 بالمناسبة الدكتور محمد مرسى مقتنع تماما ومخلص تماما ومنفذ تماما لهذه الأوامر والتعليمات التى تسود جماعته.


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*  باسل عادل : هناك تسريبات تؤكد عزم النائب العام تعيين 80 وكيل نيابة من خريجى جامعة الازهر  *

                                             أشار باسل عادل النائب البرلمانى السابق إلى أن هناك تسريبات تقول أن النائب ...


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*  عاجل .. عمومية طارئة لقضاة مصر غدا لمواجهة مذبحة القضاء   *


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الخداع لازال مستمر..استمرار حصار الدستورية حتى الآن.. ومكى لمجلس الدولة: الحصار انتهى
                                                   الأربعاء 12 ديسمبر 2012 - 9:28 م  _                                                  رنا ممدوح وصلاح لبن                      _*                         مصر * 
*



                              المحكمة الدستورية * 
 على الرغم من استمرار حصار أنصار أبو إسماعيل،  وميلشيات جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، للمحكمة الدستورية العليا، أبلغ وزير  العدل المستشار أحمد مكى،  رئيس مجلس الدولة، المستشار عبد المجيد المقنن،  بإنهاء الحصار الموجود  امام المحكمة الدستورية، والموافقة على التأمين على  حياة القضاة المشاركين  فى الاستفتاء.

 يأتى ذلك بعد أن أعلن مجلس الدولة أنهم لن يشرفوا على الاستفتاء على   الدستور المقرر له 15 ديسمبر، إلا بعد إنهاء حصار المحكمة الدستورية.

 كانت المنطقة أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد تم تأمينها    بوضع الحواجز الحديدية وصفوف من الأمن المركزى ومدرعات الجيش، وتم الوضع    عليها أعلام مصر، ورفع المتظاهرون مطالب رئيسية لفض اعتصامهم، منها عدم    تدخل القضاة فى الحياة السياسية، وعدم تدخل الإعلام من خلال ما قالوه بإنه    يؤثر سلبًا على المواطنين وتوجيههم إلى الاستفتاء بـ«لا» على الدستور،  حسب   ما وصفوه.

 شباب الإخوان، من جانبهم، فرضوا طوقا أمنيا لمنع وسائل    الإعلام والصحف من تغطية اعتصامهم، وقاموا بطرد مراسلى قناة «سى بى سى»    وجريدة «المصرى اليوم» من محيط المنطقة، كما وضعوا قائمة لعدم التعامل مع    الصحف، ومن بينها و«التحرير» و«اليوم السابع»، و«المصرى اليوم» و«الوطن»    كما وضعوا قائمة بمنع عدد من القنوات منها «سى بى سى» و«أون تى فى»    و«المحور».


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*13 منظمة حقوقية ترفض وصاية «قومى حقوق الانسان»..وتحذر من تزوير الانتخابات*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*  عبد القادر: الحسينى اغتيل عمدًا*

 	قال محمود عبد القادر، صديق الشهيد الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف، إن صديقه  اغتيل عمدا، وهو بجواره، يقومان بمشاهدة الفيديوهات التى صورها أبو ضيف  لأحداث الاتحادية الأخيرة، معتقدا أن أبو ضيف أصيب برصاص حي.
    	وأوضح عبد القادر، خلال اتصال هاتفى أجراه على قناة "النهار" مساء اليوم  الأربعاء، أن أكبر خطأ ارتكبه الحسينى هو أنه قام بواجبه في دولة تدار من  قبل ميليشيات مسلحة وأنه يتوجب علينا أن نعاملها معاملة الاحتلال، مؤكدا أن  الأمان ضاع من بين الشعب المصرى.
	وأضاف عبد القادر أن النظام الذى يحكم مصر كاذب، مستدلاً بتصريحات وزير  الإعلام صلاح عبد المقصود بأن الحسينى أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان، قائلا  "البلد تدار عن طريق حكومة واللاشلة؟؟".
	يذكر أن المرشح الرئاسي السابق خالد على قد أعلن مساء اليوم الأربعاء، أن  التشريح النهائي لجثمان أبو ضيف أظهر أن المقذوف الموجود برأسه هو طلق حي  أدى لتهتك المخ.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - فيديو. عبد القادر: الحسينى اغتيل عمدًا


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*   						لأول مرة.. علاء صادق يهاجم مرسى *






 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب- حسام إبراهيم: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 1 ساعة 40 دقيقة  		     
      	 	لأول مرة منذ تولى الدكتور محمد مرسى السلطة، هاجم الناقد الرياضى الدكتور  علاء صادق، الرئيس، مؤكدًا أن من أكبر أخطائه سوء اختياره لمعاونيه  ومساعديه ووزرائه وكثيرين من مستشاريه.
    	وأشار صادق إلى أن أخطاء مرسى أدت لتراجعه في قرارات كثيرة، مبديًا فى الوقت ذاته تخوفه من وجود متآمرين ضمن المحيطين بالرئيس.
  	وعاود صادق خلال حسابه الشخصي على "تويتر" الهجوم على الدكتور محمد  البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور وحمدين صباحى المرشح السابق للرئاسة قائلا "لو  حرص البرادعى أو صباحى على الوطن أكثر من حرصها على صورتهما امام الإعلام  الفاسد المعارض لتجاوزت مصر أزمتها بسهولة, مشيرًا إلى أن البرادعى وصباحى  تمسكا بإرضاء إعلام فاسد لنخبة من رجال أعمال مبارك ومعارضة متعددة  الاتجاهات تسعي لإقصاء الرئيس.
  	وأضاف صادق أن البرادعى وصباحى يتحملان كثيرًا من توابع الأزمة فى الشارع المصرى, وأنهما لم يحققا أى نجاح أو شعبية خلال الأزمة.
  	ووصف صادق الإعلام الفاسد من قنوات وصحف خاصة بأنها السلاح العلنى  للمؤامرة، والبلطجية فى الشوارع بأنها السلاح السرى للمؤامرة, مؤكدًا وجود  مؤامرات داخلية يقودها رجال أعمال النظام السابق الخائفون على أموالهم  ومصالحهم ومؤسساتهم.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - لأول مرة.. علاء صادق يهاجم مرسى 
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*   						صابر: اعتصامنا أمام مدينة الإنتاج قانونى *








                                   جمال صابر منسق حركة لازم حازم ​ 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب : أحمد الجندي:  			 	  	   		  		 الاربعاء , 12 ديسمبر 2012 22:41 		     
      	 	أكد  جمال صابر منسق حركة "لازم حازم"، كبرى الحركات الداعمة للشيخ حازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أن الاعتصام الذى أقامه أنصار الشيخ أمام بوابة مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي، ليس محاصرة للمدينة وإنما اعتصام سلمي وقانوني بامتياز.
    	وأضاف صابر: "الحصار يكون عند غلق كل المنافذ لمنع دخول أو خروج الأشخاص ومن حقنا التعبير عن رأينا بحرية".
  	وأشار صابر خلال تواجده ببرنامج "الحياة اليوم" أن معتصمي قصر الاتحادية  هم من يقوموا بالحصار ويمنعون الرئيس محمد مرسي من أداء مهامه الرئاسية.
  	وأوضح صابر أن الجدران والحوائط المقامة عند مقرات الاعتصام هي دورات مياه  بغرض حرص المعتصمين علي النظافة وعدم إشاعة الفوضي والسماح لوسائل الإعلام  من تشويه صورتهم أمام الرأي العام.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - صابر: اعتصامنا أمام مدينة الإنتاج قانونى


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*   						فيديو.حمزة:أين أنتم يا قضاة مصر الشرفاء؟ *








                                   المستشار محمود حمزة​ 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب – حسام إبراهيم: 			 	  	   		  		 الاربعاء , 12 ديسمبر 2012 22:44 		     
      	 	أكد المستشار محمود حمزة رئيس محكمة الأزبكية, أنه فوجئ بطلبه من إدارة  التفتيش القضائي،  إلا أنه لم يبلغ، هل الاستدعاء إحالة قانونية أم لا؟
    	وشدد أنه حكم أمس برفض دعوى حركها النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم لاتهام بعض المواطنين بالنصب، بما أملاه عليه ضميره.
	ووجه حمزة خلال مداخلة هاتفية عبر فضائية "المحور" رسالة للقضاة قائلا: "أين أنتم يا قضاة مصر الشرفاء, أين المبدأ.. لم الصمت؟.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية

*
شاهد الفيديو هنا*


http://www.alwafd.org/أخبار-وتقارير...7385-فيديو-حمزة-أين-أنتم-يا-قضاة-مصر-الشرفاء؟


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

فيديو.حمزة:أين أنتم يا قضاة مصر الشرفاء؟                          

  



*»*   					6 إبريل تبدأ حملة "لا" للدستور في الإسماعيلية                  
*»*   					حمزاوى  يصف الدستور بـ"الكارثة"                  
*»*   					نقيب المحامين ينعى الحسينى أبو ضيف                  
http://www.alwafd.org/أخبار-وتقارير...32-وسيلة-تعليمية-بالمركز-الاستكشافى-بالمحافظة 
*»*   					14 لجنة عامة و578لجنة فرعية للاستفتاء بكفر الشيخ                  
*»*   					مصر القوية بأسيوط ينظم وقفة لتوعية المواطنين برفض الدستور                  
*»*   					الصحة:"الحسيني"رفع وفيات الاتحادية لـ 10                  
*»*   					وفد قنا ينفى وجود استقالة جماعية لــ 150 عضوا بالحزب                  
*»*   					حزب مصر القومى يدعو لرفض الدستور                  
*»*   					وقفة لحركة "مكملين" بالمنصورة لرفض الدستور                  
*»*   					غدا..جبهة الإنقاذ تنظم مسيرات "بنها تنتفض" لرفض الدستور                  
*»*   					القوى السياسية بأسيوط تتظاهر لرفض الدستور                  




اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية بوابة الوفد الإلكترونية 
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

درويش:مرسى لا يشعر بالشعب                                            		         	<li style="margin: 0px;" class="lishow" id="scontent1323">             »   				 عمرو واكد: حب التسلط يؤدى للفشل سريعاً              


​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفيديو الذى سيطيح بمرسى من الرئاسه !*



[YOUTUBE]WzA7MY0Qp_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

* والدة شهيد الصحافة الحسينى أبوضيف ..ربنا يصبرها .
*




​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الإعلامي "أحمد المسلماني" : 

النائب العام الجديد قال لرئيس النيابة المفرج عن المتهمين في الاتحادية بعد نقلة بني سويف: مش كنت حبستلك خمسين واحد ؟ منظر الرئيس بقي وحش.

رد عليه رئيس النيابة : انا مش شغال عند الرئيس ..!!


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

علاء الأسواني: النائب العام المعين من مرسي طلب من المستشار خاطر حبس أبرياء لعدم إحراج مرسي الذي اتهمهم في خطابه المستشار خاطر افرج عنهم فتم نقله عقابا له


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رد على ملاحظات أ. عصام سلطان بخصوص المادة 35 من مسودة الدستور

كتب الأستاذ عصام سلطان على صفحته الشخصية انتقادا موضوعيا لصفحتنا لنشرنا فيديو له علاقة بالمادة 35 من مسودة الدستور. وإننا إذ نشكره على موضوعية رده وعلى ثقته في الصفحة فإننا قمنا بعد التأكد من بعض المصادر القانونية من نشر هذا الرد، توضيحا للمسألة ورغبة في إثراء النقاش:

كنا نتمنى من دستور مصر بعد الثورة، والتي عانى فيها المواطنون كثيرا من بطش الأجهزة الأمنية أن يتضمن أقصى قدر من الضمانات التى تحمى حقوق المواطن.

إن المادة 41 من دستور 1971 كان نصّها شديد الشبه للمادة 35 محل النقاش، فقد نصت المادة الموجودة في دستور 1971 على أن "الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعي وهى مصونة لا تمس وفيما عدا حالة التلبس لا يجوز القبض على احد او تفتيشه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته بأي قيد أو منعه من التنقل إلا بأمر تستلزمه ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة أمن المجتمع، ويصدر هذا الأمر من القاضي المختص أو النيابة العامة، وذلك وفقاً لأحكام القانون."

وكان من المعروف أن وكيل النيابة يصدر إذن التفتيش إلى الضابط مُسَبّبا بناء على تحريات الشرطة ولأسباب يقتضيها التحقيق، وكان يتم إساءة استخدامه من الضباط، ولكن للأسف كل ما أضافته المادة الجديدة في مسودة دستور 2012 هو أن يتم تبليغ كل من تُقَيّد حريته بأسباب ذلك خلال 12 ساعة من القبض عليه. وهذا دليل على أنه قد لا يعرف سبب القبض عليه أثناء حدوثه وقد يمكث نصف يوم دون أن يعرف أيضا! ولذلك فإن الملاحظة التي تقول بإلزام الضابط بإبراز الأمر القضائي في اللحظة الأولى من عملية القبض أصبحت غير ملزمة بحسب مسودة الدستور. وأصبح ما عُرض في الفيديو المنشور على الصفحة حقيقة واقعة بالفعل. 

كان على دستور مصر ما بعد الثورة أن يُلزم الأجهزة الأمنية بعدم القبض على مواطن قبل إبراز ما يثبت شخصياتهم وصفاتهم وأن تكون أسباب القبض على أي مواطن معروفة له منذ اللحظة الأولى لاحتجازه، لا كما تنص مسودة الدستور بإعطاء مأمور الضبط القضائي الحق في تأجيل ذلك لمدة 12 ساعة. بل كان من المأمول أن ينص الدستور على حق المواطن في تبليغ من يشاء بأنه تحت الاحتجاز حتى يستطيع توفير محام يقوم بالدفاع عنه.

في النهاية نشكر للأستاذ عصام سلطان نقده ورسالته، لأننا نسعى دائما لنشر الحقائق، ونتقبل كل النقد البناء الموجّه لما ننشره على الصفحة.


كلنا خالد سعيد


----------



## BITAR (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*قمة قلة الادب*
*معتصمو «مدينة الإنتاج» *
*يذبحون 3 خراف أطلقوا عليها أسماء*
* «صباحي وموسى والبرادعي»*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *قمة قلة الادب*
> *معتصمو «مدينة الإنتاج» *
> *يذبحون 3 خراف أطلقوا عليها أسماء*
> * «صباحي وموسى والبرادعي»*​



*بالنسبة لهم هذا قمة الأدب .... طبقا لمستواهم*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *   						صابر: اعتصامنا أمام مدينة الإنتاج قانونى *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الراجل ده فعلا في قمة الوقاحة وقلة الادب
كان في لقاء وبيتكلم علي معتصمين الاتحادية لما هجموا عليهم وفعلا كان قليل الادب اوي


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شخص من داخل المطابع الأميريه وهو أحد الشهود على الواقعه الأولى فى إنتخابات الرئاسه رصد المجموعه التى تقوم بطبع البطاقات وتسليمها للإخوان بتعليمات وحماية القياده العليا فى المطابع الأميريه .

قام هذا الشخص بتصوير السيارات اثناء شحنها للبطاقات من داخل المطبعه وهى سيارات ملاكى عاديه تخص بعض العاملين بالمطابع نفسها ،، وهو مرعوب من الإعلان عن نفسه فى الوقت الحالى لأنه سيكون معرض للقتل هو واسرته .

هذا الشخص غير متأكد من عدد البطاقات التى تم طبعها تحت مسمى طلبيه أخرى ولكنه كتأكد أنهم يزيد عددهم على 5 مليون بطاقه ،، وهذا البطاقات تمت خروجها أمس الإثنين صباحاً


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعقد نادى قضاة مصر برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة، مؤتمراً صحفياً الساعة الثالثة من عصر اليوم الخميس بمقر النادى بشارع عبد الخالق ثروت بالقاهرة لعرض أسباب إبعاد المستشار خاطر عن منصبه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*نيابات جنوب وشمال القاهرة تتضامن مع مطالب "شرق" برفض نقل "خاطر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" تنظم وقفات حاشدة الجمعة أمام مساجد القاهرة لتأييد الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*حشمت: الإخوان أول من استجابوا لدعوة "السيسى" وعليه توضيح سبب الإلغاء

أكد الدكتور جمال حشمت عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، تعليقا على إلغاء الحوار الذى دعت إليه اليوم وزارة الدفاع، أن حزب الحرية والعدالة أول من استجاب لتلك الدعوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى  أرسل وفداً من حزب المؤتمر للمشاركة فى تشييع "أبو ضيف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزب مصر يحدد موقفه من الاستفتاء على الدستور.. الجمعة

يعقد حزب مصر لقاء موسعًا لأعضائه من أنحاء جمهورية مصر العربية، تحت عنوان "هويتى مصرية" غدا الجمعة، بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر بمقر المدينة التعليمية، وذلك لتوضيح رؤية الحزب من حالة الاستقطاب الحاد الموجودة حاليا فى المجتمع المصرى وكيفية تعامل الحزب معها وموقفه من الاستفتاء قبل وبعد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة يسلمون بيانهم بشأن تعليق العمل لنادى القضاة

توجه عدد من أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية إلى مقر نادى القضاة برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند، لتسليمهم نسخة من بيانهم الصادر أمس والذى قرروا فيه تعليق العمل بالنيابات بشكل كلى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمير طلال بن عبد العزيز يبكى ويدعو لمصر باحتفال للجامعة العربية 

بكى الأمير طلال بن عبد العزيز أل سعود، رئيس مجلس أمناء الجامعة العربية المفتوحة، داعياً أن يحفظ الله مصر فى كلمته التى ألقاها أثناء احتفال الجامعة العربية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكر: تقسيم الاستفتاء على يومين يعطى فرصة للتأثير على النتائج

أكد عبد الغفار شكر عضو جبهة الإنقاذ، وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف، أن الجبهة ستشارك فى حملة منظمة لدعوة المواطنين لرفض الدستور،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت هيومن رايتس ووتش أمس الأربعاء، فى بيان لها، إن على النائب العام المصرى أن يحقق فى الاحتجاز غير القانونى والمعاملة السيئة بحق العشرات من المتظاهرين المعارضين فى القاهرة على يد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى 5 و6 ديسمبر 2012،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح، إن دم الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف سيحرر الوطن من الإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد أبو بكر معلقا على نقل "خاطر": حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

أبدى المحامى، خالد أبو بكر، عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، استياءه الشديد بعد أن أطلع على نص مذكرة المستشار مصطفى خاطر الذى نقله النائب العام لنيابات بنى سويف على خلفية تحقيقات قصر الاتحادية قائلا: الآن نحن أمام جريمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت مارجريت عازر القيادية بحزب الوفد، أن نصوص مواد الدستور الجديد بكل مادة كلمة تمثل ثغرة تفتح "أبواب جهنم" على المصريين فى حال الموافقة عليه فى الاستفتاء الشعبى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. جمعية عمومية طارئة لأعضاء النيابة العامة بنادى القضاة

أكد المستشار محمد عبد الهادى، وكيل اللجنة الإعلامية بنادى القضاة، أن أعضاء النيابة العامة يدعون لجمعية عمومية طارئة بنادى القضاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. البابا تواضروس يبحث مع ممثلى الكنائس الموقف من الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال فريد إسماعيل عضو الجمعية التأسيسية والقيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن الدستور الجديد يكفل حقوق المرأة ويضمن حقوق الشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العريان": موقف المعارضة جيد.. وعليهم أن يفسروا لماذا لا للدستور؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يواصل المصريون فى الخارج صباح اليوم الخميس الإدلاء بأصواتهم لليوم الثانى على التوالى فى الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال دكتور عزازى على عزازى محافظ الشرقية السابق، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الثورة لن تهدأ إلا بالقصاص للشهداء من نظام الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب – علي عبدالكريم: 
قامت "الجبهة  السلفية بمصر" بنشر معلومات تفيد بتواطؤ الإعلامى عبدالله بدر مع أمن  الدولة فى النظام القديم، وولاؤه للرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك.
ونشرت الجبهة  تلك المعلومات نقلاً عن شهادة “أحمد مولانا”، عضو المكتب السياسي للجبهة،  عبر صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل الإجتماعي"فيس بوك" الذي أكد بانه  إلتقى"بدر"عدة مرات كان أولها بمعتقل أبو زعبل عام 2010.
وأكد مولانا أن "بدر" كان قد سبق إعتقاله عدة مرات، وهو أول معتقل يخرج على  التليفزيون المصري ليلعن تبرئه من التيارات الإسلامية في عام 1994 في  برنامج (حوار مع التائبين)، فإعتدى عليه أحد أعضاء الجماعة ويُدعى "حازم  السكندري" بضربه وكسر ذراعه.
و تابع أحمد أن "بدر" كان قد طلب من الأخوة العفو عن أمن الدولة والتوقف عن  إنتقاد حسنى مبارك وإبداء الندم على معارضته، مما أثار الفتنة فيما بينهم.
واستنكر أحمد تأييد البعض من التيار الإسلامي و السلفي لـ"بدر" في الوقت  الحالي، خاصة أن الأخير كان قد خانهم من قبل، على حد وصفه، قائلاً أن ما  يقوم به بدر الآن يتسبب في إفتقاد التيار الإسلامي للقاعدة الخلاقية.


الدستور


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاز السعيد وزير المالية 
قالت صحيفة  «وول ستريت» الأمريكية: إن تأجيل قرض صندوق النقد يعنى أن مصر فقدت فرصة  ذهبية لحمايتها من خطر أزمة اقتصادية حادة؛ لأن القرض كان سيحفظ صورة  الدولة فى عيون المستثمرين حول العالم. وأضافت: «إن الرئيس محمد مرسى خسر  الكثير الآن بسبب دعمه لمشروع دستور غير متوازن، يحمى مصالحه ويؤدى لانقسام  المصريين». 
ونقلت الصحيفة  عن هانى صبرا، محلل شئون الشرق الأوسط لمجموعة «أوراسيا الاستشارية» قوله:  «لو كان هناك وفاق حول مشروع الدستور، لاستطاع مرسى أن يحصل على اتفاق جيد  مع الصندوق، كان سيمهد لإصلاحات اقتصادية». 
وذكرت الصحيفة  أن النزاع السياسى الداخلى فى مصر أدى إلى تراجع دول أخرى عن منحها  المساعدات، من بينها الولايات المتحدة، التى قالت المتحدثة باسم خارجيتها،  فيكتوريا نولاند: «إن جوانب كثيرة من دعم الولايات المتحدة لمصر مرتبطة  بالاتفاقية النهائية بين صندوق النقد ومصر». 
وقال ممتاز  السعيد، وزير المالية: إن الاتصالات مستمرة بين مصر وإدارة صندوق النقد حول  القرض، ونظراً للأوضاع الحالية تأجل عرض تقرير مصر على مجلس الصندوق إلى  جلسته المقبلة المقرر لها منتصف يناير 2013. 
وقالت  الدكتورة عالية المهدى، عميدة كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية بجامعة  القاهرة: «إن قيمة القرض الدولى تعادل 30 مليار جنيه، بينما تحتاج مصر إلى  150 مليار جنيه لعلاج الاختلالات الهيكلية فى الموازنة»، مضيفة أن «إرجاء  صندوق النقد الدولى يعنى عزوف المستثمرين عن ضخ استثمارات جديدة بمصر».  وأوضحت «المهدى» أنها كانت مؤيدة لمشروع القرض فى حكومة الجنزورى لاقتناعها  بقدرته على إدارة الملف الاقتصادى بجدارة، إلا أنها تراجعت عن تأييدها  للمشروع بعد فوز الرئيس «مرسى» بالانتخابات بسبب الصلاحيات الواسعة التى  يمتلكها وحالة التخبط السياسى فى قراراته التى تضر بمصالح الاقتصاد المصرى،  على حد تعبيرها.


الوطن


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء مراسم دفن الحسينى أبو ضيف بمسقط رأسه بسوهاج*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*استطلاع آراء حول تصويت المصريين فى الخارج فى مشروع الدستور وما التوقعات
*​*2012-12-13 09:37:49*​*






63% من القراء يتوقعون رفض المصريين بالخارج لمسودة الدستور
قام "اليوم  السابع" باستطلاع آراء قرائه حول تصويت المصريين فى الخارج فى مشروع  الدستور فى سؤال بعنوان: ما توقعاتك فى تصويت المصريين بالخارج على مشروع  الدستور؟ وجاءت النتيجة كالتالى 63.42% أجابوا بلا، فى حين أجاب 35.79%  منهم بنعم، فى حين لم يهتم 0.79%.





 

* *
* *
* *
* * 
*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الغضب  العارم سيطر على أجواء نيابات شرق الجزئية، ردا على القرار الذى أصدره  النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله، وعاقب فيه المستشار مصطفى خاطر،  محامى عام أول نيابات شرق القاهرة الكلية، بتخفيض درجته إلى محام عام أول  لنيابات استئناف بنى سويف، ونقله إلى جهة عمله الجديدة، وذلك وفقًا للفاكس  الذى وصل صباح أمس إلى رؤساء نيابات شرق القاهرة من النيابة الكلية  لإبلاغهم القرار. مصادر بالنيابة كشفت لـ«التحرير» عن استياء سيطر على  أعضاء نيابات مدينة نصر أول وثان، ومصر الجديدة، والنزهة، الذين اعتبروا أن  قرار نقل خاطر جاء تعسفيا ومجاملة للرئيس محمد مرسى، وحفظا لماء وجهه، بعد  الحرج الذى أصابه جراء قيام المستشار مصطفى خاطر بالإفراج عن المتهمين فى  الأحداث التى وقعت فى محيط «الاتحادية»، وأسفرت عن استشهاد 9 أشخاص،  بالإضافة إلى إصابة نحو 400 آخرين، والتى كان مرسى قد أكد فى خطاب له ألقاه  يوم الخميس الماضى زعم فيه أن معارضيه المقبوض عليهم اعترفوا أمام النيابة  بتلقيهم أموالا من بعض الشخصيات السياسية من أجل إسقاط هيبة الدولة  ومحاولة اقتحام قصر الاتحادية، كما أكد مرسى فى خطابه المذكور أن النيابة  بصدد أن تأمر بحبس المتهمين بعد أن عثرت على أدلة تفيد تورطهم، وكانت تلك  المزاعم من قبل الرئيس مرسى قبل انتهاء التحقيقات مع المتهمين أو صدور أى  قرارات إدانة بشأنهم، إلا أن قرار المستشار خاطر جاء مخيبا لتصريحات مرسى،  إلى الدرجة التى حدت بمصادر قضائية أن تؤكد أن مؤسسة الرئاسة شعرت بالخزى  والأسف جراء صدور قرار إخلاء سبيل المتهمين جميعا، بعدما استبعدت تحريات  المباحث ارتكابهم أعمالا فوضوية -كما زعم الرئيس- مما دعا النائب العام  المستشار طلعت عبد الله، المعين من قبل رئيس الجمهورية، إلى فتح تحقيق مع  المستشار مصطفى خاطر، وإحالته إلى التحقيق فى إدارة التفتيش القضائى، قبل  أن يصدر قرارا أمس بنقل خاطر إلى محام عام ببنى سويف. وعلى جانب آخر تضامنا  مع المستشار مصطفى خاطر، ضد قرار نقله إلى نيابات بنى سويف، تقدم المستشار  إبراهيم صالح، رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة بطلب إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى لإنهاء  ندبه للعمل بالنيابة وعودته مرة أخرى إلى العمل بالقضاء.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

خطة الإسلاميين: حشد الناخبين إلى اللجان.. وتكليف كل عضو بإقناع 150 بالتصويت بـ«نعم» 

حملات لطرق الأبواب وغرفة  مركزية للإرشاد.. وغرفة تنسيقية لائتلاف القوى الإسلامية.. والتنسيق مع  «القومى لحقوق الإنسان» كتب : هانى الوزيرى منذ 11 دقيقة 
طباعة 








 مؤيدون للرئيس 
حصلت «الوطن»  على خطة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، خلال المرحلتين  الأولى والثانية للاستفتاء على الدستور، المقرر لهما 15 و22 ديسمبر الحالى.  
وتتضمن الخطة:  تنظيم فعاليات ليلة الاستفتاء فى شتى المحافظات، وحملات لطرق الأبواب، لحث  الناخبين على التصويت بـ«نعم» على الدستور، ووجود أعضاء الجماعة أمام  اللجان عقب صلاة الفجر يوم الاستفتاء، بالتنسيق مع باقى القوى الإسلامية،  ونقل الناخبين من منازلهم عبر سيارات للجماعة، والوجود فى الشوارع المحيطة  للجان لحث المتجهين إليها للتصويت بنعم، وتوجه عدد من أعضاء الإخوان فى  محافظات المرحلة الثانية إلى أقرب محافظات المرحلة الأولى إليهم لمساندتهم  فى حشد الناخبين، مع بقاء الآخرين لحماية مقار الجماعة والحزب تحسباً لأى  محاولة لاقتحامها من قِبل بلطجية أثناء الاستفتاء، وتشكيل غرفة مركزية  لمكتب الإرشاد لمتابعة سير الاستفتاء، واتصالات مع مسئولى الإخوان فى كل  محافظة، وأعضاء الجماعة فى المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، وائتلاف القوى  الإسلامية. 
وقال الدكتور  حسام شندى، نائب رئيس المكتب الإدارى لإخوان الجيزة: «جرى تكليف كل عضو  بحشد 150 ناخباً للتصويت بنعم، ورغم أن هذا الرقم كبير فإننا نسعى لتحقيقه  من خلال الاتصال بالأقارب والمعارف». 
وأضاف  لـ«الوطن»: «سننظم حملات لطرق الأبواب»، وأوضح أن تأمين الجيش للجان سيجعل  أعضاء الجماعة يتفرغون لحشد الناخبين، بدلاً من مشاركتهم فى عمليات  التأمين، تحسباً لأى أعمال بلطجة، وأشار إلى أن نقل كبار السن بالسيارات  سيكون فى الأماكن الشعبية، وكشف عن أن الجماعة بدأت، منذ أمس، تنظيم حملات  فى الشوارع لحشد الناس وإقناعهم بالموافقة على الدستور. 
وقال فيصل  السيد، عضو اللجنة القانونية بحزب الحرية والعدالة: «إن اللجنة ستشكل غرفة  مركزية قانونية لمتابعة أعمال الاستفتاء على مدار الساعة والقطر كله»،  وأوضح أنهم سيتقدمون ببلاغات حال التعدى على أى عضو أثناء تصويته فى  الاستفتاء، أو على مقرات الحزب. 
وقال المهندس  أيمن عبدالغنى، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم ائتلاف القوى الإسلامية، لـ«الوطن»:  «إن الائتلاف سيشكل غرفة تنسيقية بين القوى الإسلامية لمتابعة التصويت فى  استفتاء الدستور، وأى أعمال بلطجة»، وأوضح أنهم يرون أن الأزمة الحالية فى  البلاد ستنتهى بالموافقة على الدستور.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل \ الشعب المصرى يعلن استقالتة
*
*




*​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بلاغ خطير إلي وزير الدفاع ولجنة الاستفتاء.. ضباط مزيفون أمام اللجان لمنع المعارضين من التصويت


كشفت مصادر مسئولة داخل حزب «الحرية والعدالة» لـ«الوفد» عن معلومات خطيرة  حول خطة «حزب الجماعة» لمنع معارضي الدستور من دخول لجان التصويت خلال  الاستفتاء الذي يجري «السبت».أكدت المصادر ان قيادة الحزب كلفت مجموعة من  الاعضاء الشباب بانتحال صفة ضباط وجنود القوات المسلحة وارتداء زي مشابه  للزي العسكري للوقوف أمام اللجان والعمل علي منع المواطنين الرافضين من  الوصول الي الصناديق والسماح لانصارهم فقط بدخول اللجان.
وتضع «الوفد» هذه المعلومات بين أيدي مسئولي اللجنة المشرفة علي الاستفتاء  والفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع للتحقيق فيها فوراً.
وأكدت هذه المعلومات الخطيرة واقعة قيام ضابط احتياط منتم الي جماعة  «الاخوان المسلمين» بنشر تعليق له علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»  يؤكد فيه اشتراكه في تأمين الاستفتاء وعمله علي منع المعارضين من التصويت.  كتب الضابط اسلام محمد فتحي سعيد العرجاوي علي حسابه الخاص بالموقع: «طالع  تأمين الانتخابات باذن وكمان معايا ضبطية قضائية وأي حد أشوفه يقول لأ  حياخذ علي قفاه.. اللهم بلغت».
جدير بالذكر ان الضابط اسلام العرجاوي في جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وحزب  الحرية والعدالة ويحمل رقم عضوية 157613 كفر الدوار- محافظة البحيرة وكتب  في تدوينة أخري: (أنا دلوقتي معايا صفة الضبطية القضائية أي حد تبع  الهولوكوستي البوذي أو أي شخص أشوفه هايقول لأ للدستور وحياة مرسي لاضربه  علي قفاه).

وأثارت تدوينة الضابط ردود فعل غاضبة من استغلال جماعة الاخوان لسلطة  الضبطية القضائية وقام ضابط آخر يدعي أحمد الالفي بالتعليق علي تدوينة  العرجاوي قائلاً (وأنا ظابط ومعايا ضبطية قضائية واللي ح أشوفه بيقول نعم  للدستور ح استخدم معاه حقي في الضبطية) ثم يضيف الالفي في تعليق آخر (ناس  كتير جداً جداً جداً خايفين من تطبيق قرار الضبطية القضائية لضباط الجيش  والله العظيم القرار ده دلوقتي في صالح الثوار لان ضباط الجيش مخنوقين من  الاخوان زي الشعب المصري ويمكن أكتر شوية لانه عارف فضايحهم وأنا من مكاني  هذا أعلن أني كضابط في القوات المسلحة أول واحد ح اعتقله إن شاء الله محمد  مرسي».


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هدوء بميدان التحرير.. وموظفو "المجمع" يزاولون عملهم بشكل طبيعى​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> كشفت مصادر مسئولة داخل حزب «الحرية والعدالة» لـ«الوفد» عن معلومات خطيرة حول خطة «حزب الجماعة» *لمنع معارضي الدستور من دخول لجان*
> بانتحال صفة ضباط وجنود القوات المسلحة وارتداء زي مشابه للزي العسكري للوقوف أمام اللجان *والعمل علي منع المواطنين الرافضين من الوصول* الي الصناديق *والسماح لانصارهم فقط* بدخول اللجان.



*هو اللى بيتكلم مجنون وألا اللى بيستمع عاقل ؟*
*هيفرزوا ازاى المعارض من المؤيد ؟*
*وبأى حق هيمنعه من الوصول الا اذا كان بلطجة ؟*
*على العموم للناس اللى رايحة تضع رأيها*
*أى شحط ( مهما كان لابس أية وألا هو مين )*
*يوقفك يسألك قول له : وأنت مال أمك *
*وبصوت عالى وماتخافش*
*وبلغ فورا المستشار المشرف على اللجنة *
*وماتخافش برضه *
*دى أشاعة ( الأخوان ) نفسهم هما اللى مطلعينها علشان تكهرب الجو من جهة*
*ومن جهة تانية يبينوا انها أشاعات طالعة فى حقهم*
*أنتبهوا *
*مستحيل حد يرتدى الزى العسكرى وسط وجود قوات التأمين*
*دون التعرف عليه *​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأسوشيتدبرس: مرسى ألغى اجتماع السيسى مع القوى السياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت جنازة الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف التى تسير الآن فى طريقها إلى مثواه الأخير، قيام بعض أنصار التيارات الإسلامية باختلاق مشكلة داخل مراسم الدفن، وذلك اعتراضاً منهم على هتافات السيدات اللاتى شاركن فى الجنازة ضد حكم المرشد والمطالبة بإسقاطه، وتمت السيطرة على الموقف من قبل العقلاء محاولين تهدئة أعضاء التيارات الإسلامية، كما شهدت الجنازة انسحاب عدد من أعضاء التيارات الإسلامية اعتراضا على تلك الهتافات.*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بالصور ..المئات يؤدون صلاة الجنازة على جثمان شهيد الصحافة " الحسينى أبو ضيف " بطما سوهاج 

​12/13/2012 12:13 PM​​



​
محسن عبد الراضى


أدى المئات من  أهالى مركز طما بسوهاج صلاة الجنازة على جثمان شهيد الصحافة المصرية  الزميل " الحسينى أبو ضيف " وسط دعوات الألاف له بالرحمة المغفرة و القصاص  له .


وكان قد أإصطف  المئات بمسجد " العسكرى " بمركز طما وخارجة لأداء صلاة الجنازة بعد وصولها  فجر اليوم إلى مسقط رأسة بعائلة أولاد قايد بدائرة المركز .


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يرحمه و يعزى العائله و الاصحاب


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات في سفارة مصر بالكويت بعد إكتشاف بطاقات مسودة توافق على الدستور

| 13 ديسمبر, 2012	 | 






إندلعت  اشتباكات بالأمس داخل السفارة المصرية في الكويت بين مواطنين مصريين  يشاركون بالاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد وأعضاء البعثة الدبلوماسية  بعد اكتشاف صناديق انتخاب ممتلئة قبل بدء التصويت باستمارات “نعم”.
يذكر  أن تصويت المصريين بالخارج قد بدأ بالأمس، ومن المقرر أن يجرى الإستفتاء  على الدستور الجديد في مصر على مرحلتين يومي 15 و22 من الشهر الجاري.
المصدر: وكالات


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لاحظت  "الوطن" تغييرا حدث أمس بشأن سيارات الأمن المركزي المكلفة بحراسة مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي. ووصلت نوبة الحراسة الجديدة تحمل جنودا مسلحين؛ تحسبا  لمحاولة أعضاء حركة "حازمون" المعتصمون هناك اقتحام استوديهات القنوات  الفضائية داخل المدينة، خاصة أن اليوم هو الأخير في المهلة التي منحتها  الحركة والشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل للإعلاميين الموجودين في قائمة الحركة  السوداء. جدير بالذكر أن تسليح جنود الأمن المركزي اقتصر قبل ذلك على  الدروع والعصي.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Tahrir News ‏@Tahrir_News

عاجل: تحطيم أبواب القاعة والزجاج بالمدرج الرئيسي بكلية الآداب.. وأمن الجامعة ينجح في اخراج العوا بعد اقل من ساعة من بدء محاضرته


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح مصدر قضائى بأن المستشار طلعت عبد الله، النائب العام، *
*كلّف المستشار مصطفى خاطر، المحامى العام لنيابات شرق القاهرة، *
*بالاستمرار فى موقعه *​



*ياجدعان اية البلد دى ؟؟؟*​​

*دة رجوع للحق ؟؟*​​

*والا تعليمات جديدة ؟؟*​​

*وألا انت راجل مُندفع ؟؟*​

*والا أية بالظبط ؟؟*​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صرح مصدر قضائى بأن المستشار طلعت عبد الله، النائب العام، *​
> 
> *كلّف المستشار مصطفى خاطر، المحامى العام لنيابات شرق القاهرة، *
> *بالاستمرار فى موقعه *​
> ...


 
كان فى مثل يقولوا كلام الليل مدهون بزبده -- يطلع النهار يسييح هههههههههههه
شكل القرارات باقت كلها زبده --
ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> اشتباكات في سفارة مصر بالكويت بعد إكتشاف بطاقات مسودة توافق على الدستور
> 
> | 13 ديسمبر, 2012     |
> 
> ...


  يخبر------------- الغش و النفاق


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى أقل من 24 ساعة.. النائب العام يتراجع عن قراره بنقل "خاطر".. ويؤكد على ثقته فيه.. وفرحة عارمة بين أعضاء النيابة للاستجابة لمطالبهم.. ويقررون إيقاف تعليق العمل *​ 
*الخميس، 13 ديسمبر  2012 - 12:57*
*كتبت نرمين سليمان*
*فى أقل من 24 ساعة على إصدار قرار النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله، بنقل المستشار مصطفى خاطر  المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة، المشرف على تحقيقات قصر الاتحادية، والتى تم فيها إخلاء سبيل 136 متهما، تراجع النائب العام فى قراره رضوخاً لضغوط أعضاء النيابة عليه، ومطالبتهم بعزله، كما قرر النائب العام استمرار "خاطر" فى الإشراف على تحقيقات قصر الاتحادية، مؤكدا على ثقته الكاملة فى جميع أعضاء النيابة، وعلى رأسهم المستشار مصطفى خاطر.*
*وتسبب إلغاء القرار فى ردود فعل واسعة، حيث سادت الفرحة العارمة بين أعضاء النيابة العامة الذين اعتبروا القرار انتصارا للحق عقب ظلم كبير كان سيتعرض له "خاطر" عقابا له على مباشرته مهام عمله بما يمليه عليه ضميره، وأكد أعضاء النيابة على قرار إيقاف تعليق العمل الذى كانوا قد اتخذوه بالأمس، احتجاجا على نقل خاطر.*
*كان أعضاء نيابة شرق القاهرة، قد ثاروا ضد قرار النائب العام بنقل "خاطر" من منصبه، واعتبروه جزاء وعقابا لهم على قرار إخلاء سبيل 136 متهما فى أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية، وذلك بالرغم من تأكيد د.محمد مرسى فى خطابه الذى ألقاه أمام الشعب، بأن متهمى الاتحادية اعترفوا فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة بتلقيهم أموالا وسلاحا من بعض القوى السياسية للتحريض على اقتحام القصر، والتسبب فى اشتباكات الاتحادية.*
*وعقد أعضاء النيابة اجتماعا طارئا أمس الأربعاء، اتخذوا فيه عدة قرارات أبرزها تعليق العمل كليا بالنيابات، والإبقاء على المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة فى منصبه، ومطالبة النائب العام بالتخلى عن منصبه، كما كان من المقرر عقد اجتماع اليوم الخميس، بالجمعية العمومية لنادى القضاة لبحث الخطوات التصعيدية تجاه قرارات النائب العام.*
*وجراء تلك الضغوط، أصدر النائب العام قرارا بإلغاء قرار ندب خاطر لنيابات بنى سويف، والإبقاء عليه فى منصبه كمحامى عام أول لنيابات شرق القاهرة.*
*وأكد المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من مكتب النائب العام لإبلاغه بإلغاء قرار ندبه للعمل بنيابات بنى سويف، وأضاف خاطر أنه توجه إلى مكتبه صباح اليوم لمباشرة مهام عمله.  *
*يشار إلى أن المستشار مصطفى خاطر، هو أحد أبرز قيادات النيابة العامة فى السنوات الأخيرة الماضية، وشارك فى التحقيق فى عدد من القضايا المهمة محل اهتمام الرأى العام، آخرها القضية الرئيسية لقتل المتظاهرين السلميين أثناء ثورة 25 يناير، والتى أدين على أثرها الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلى، وقضى فيها بمعاقبتهما بالسجن المؤبد.*
*كما تولى المستشار مصطفى خاطر مع المستشار مصطفى سليمان الرئيس بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، التحقيق فى قضية مقتل المطربة اللبنانية سوزان تميم، والتى صدر فيها حكما نهائيا، وبات بمعاقبة رجل الأعمال هشام طلعت مصطفى بالسجن المشدد لمدة 15 عامًا، وضابط الشرطة السابق محسن السكرى بالسجن المؤبد، إثر إدانتهما بقتل المطربة اللبنانية فى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، إلى جانب العديد من القضايا المهمة.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعوى مستعجلة أمام القضاء الإدارى لوقف إجراء الاستفتاء على مرحلتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، الشعب المصرى للنزول والاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر إجراؤه السبت المقبل والتصويت بـ"لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"مرسى" يصل قصر الاتحادية.. والمتظاهرون يهتفون بسقوطه

وصل الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى قصر الاتحادية، صباح اليوم الخميس، ودخل القصر من البوابة رقم 5، والتى يوجد أمامها أفراد الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفض الدكتور حسام أبو البخارى المتحدث الرسمى باسم التيار الإسلامى العام، المكون من 22 ائتلافا إسلاميا، دعوة السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة آن باترسون  للقائها الأحد المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت صحيفة واشنطن بوست، فى تقرير لها اليوم، أن دعوات المعارضة المصرية، التى تمثلها "جبهة الإنقاذ"، للتصويت بـ"لا" فى الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر بعد غد، السبت لا تأثير لها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجديد حبس المتهمين بالتعدى على متظاهرى التحرير 15 يوماً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة تعقد جولتها الثالثة للحوار الوطنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يحاول فض الاشتباكات بين الطلاب المعارضين والإخوان بعد احتجاز ابنة "العوا "

اصطف أفراد الأمن المدنى بجامعة عين شمس بصحبة مدير جهاز الأمن والمشرف عليه على بوابات مدرج "سفلى" بكلية الآداب، حيث توجد ابنة الدكتور أحمد سليم العوا داخل المدرج بعد أن غادر والدها الكلية، بعد اشتباكات الطلاب المعارضين والإخوان أثناء إحدى الندوات.*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ينظم المثقفون والمبدعون والفنانون المصريون، مسيرة من ميدان طلعت حرب بوسط البلد إلى ميدان التحرير فى الرابعة من بعد ظهر اليوم الخميس، دفاعًا عن هوية مصر الحضارية وتأكيدًا على حرية الصحافة والتعبير والإبداع، وكذلك لرفض مشروع الدستور الذى وضعته لجنة تأسيسية، غير شرعية، على حد وصفهم.
وتعقب المسيرة احتفالية فنية بميدان التحرير تتضمن بيانًا باسم المثقفين والمبدعين، ثم فقرات فنية يشارك فيها فرقة إسكندريلا والمطربون أحمد إسماعيل ورامى عصام ونغم صالح؛ كما يلقى الشعراء سيد حجاب وأحمد فؤاد نجم وزين العابدين فؤاد قصائد من آخر أعمالهم.
ويشارك فى تنظيم المسيرة والاحتفالية كل من: الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، اللجنة الوطنية للدفاع عن حقوق وحريات الفكر والإبداع. ائتلاف الثقافة المستقلة (سبعون مؤسسة ثقافية وفنية)، وجبهة الإبداع المصرى، وائتلاف فنانى الثورة. واللجنة الوطنية للدفاع عن حرية التعبير. وأدباء وفنانون من أجل التغيير، ونقابة المهن السينمائية، ونقابة المهن التمثيلية. وجبهة استقلال الإعلام العام. ونقابة المهن الموسيقية، أتيليه القاهرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تعقد مؤتمرا جماهيريا بحلوان اليوم بحضور البرعى وحمزاوى 

يشارك عدد من قادة جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى فى مؤتمر جماهيرى ضخم فى حلوان مساء اليوم، وذلك فى إطار سلسلة من المؤتمرات الجماهيرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*صحيفتان ألمانيتان: أهداف الإخوان راديكالية.. وتسقط حقوق الأقليات فى مصر 

وجهت اثنتان من كبريات الصحف والمجلات الألمانية انتقادات للإخوان المسلمين ولطريقة إدارة الرئيس مرسى لملف الديمقراطية فى مصر.*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تطالب "النائب العام الجديد" *
*بالاعتذار عن منصبه *
* التراجع في قرار نقل خاطر جاء لتهدئة الرأي العام*
* وسيتم الإطاحة به في أول حركة تنقلات*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*شيوخ سلفيون: البرادعي عميل صهيوني زعيم "قوى الشر"*
* ورافضو الدستور "أهل باطل"*
*شريف الهواري: الله سينصر مؤيدي الدستور "أهل الحق" على رافضيه*
*والشحات: البرادعي يدعو لنشر الرذيلة والزنا وعبادة الأصنام*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدى قنديل تعليقا على إلغاء ندب خاطر:*
*النائب العام يسير على خطى الرئيس*
* والتخبط يمتد من الرئاسة الى مؤسسات الدولة*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كان فى مثل يقولوا كلام الليل مدهون بزبده -- يطلع النهار يسييح هههههههههههه*
> *شكل القرارات باقت كلها زبده --*
> *ههههههه*


*المشكلة ياحوبوا دى مش قعدة مصاطب*
*دة كلام قضاة وقرارات لا يجوز الرجوع فيها*
*هو تسرع وحصل ضغط عليه من رؤساء النيابات *
*كان بيرضى مين الأول*
*ورجع يرضى مين تانى ؟*
*لو شايف ان فيه تقصير فى العمل لا يجوز له الرجوع*
*اما اللى أفرج عن المتظاهرين غلطان*
*أو اللى اصدر قرار بالنقل غلطان *
*فا مين فيهم بقى اللى مش فاهم شغله ؟*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*آسر ياسين:*
* أي حد يقولك قول "نعم" عشان الشريعة*
*قوله هل الدستور منع الخمور*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قراء "الوطن"*
* تعليقا على تراجع النائب العام عن ندب "خاطر"*
* "من شابه الرئيس ما ظلم"*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال هشام يونس، عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الدكتور محمد نبيل، خبير الطب الشرعى، كشف عن مفاجأة مثيرة، وهى أن الصحفى الشهيد الحسينى أبو ضيف قد تلقى رصاصًا حيًا وليس "طلق خرطوش" كما أشيع، موضحاً أن التقرير المبدئى الذى قدمه مستشفى الزهراء الجامعى أن أبو ضيف أصيب بـ"خرطوش" ومن مسافة قريبة هو كلام غير دقيق.

 وأضاف نبيل، مساء أمس بعد دقائق من قيامه بتشريح جثمان أبو ضيف فى مستشفى قصر العينى بالقاهرة، إن المقذوف الذى أطلق على الشهيد هو رصاص حى بنسبة 100%، بعد أن جزم خبير الطب الشرعى محمد نبيل أن أبو ضيف أطلق عليه رصاص حى فإنه أشار لصعوبة تحديد المسافة التى أطلق منها الرصاص الحى بسبب التدخلات الطبية منذ الإصابة وحتى الوفاة، مؤكداً أنه سيراجع التقارير الطبية التى تسجل حالة أبو ضيف لحظة دخوله المستشفى أول مرة بعد الإصابة، وذلك قبل أن يعد التقرير النهائى الذى سيقدم للنيابة.

 وأوضح عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، أن المقذوف الذى تم استخراجه من مقدمة رأس الشهيد أبوضيف فى الناحية اليمنى، فضى اللون، وله قاعدة دائرية قطرها نحو 5 مليمترات، كما يتضح أنها انفجرت بعد ارتطامها بعظام الرأس، ويتضح تعرج حوافها، وأن أجزاء منها قد فقدت أو تفتت فى موضع الإصابة وفقًا لخبير الطب الشرعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات عنيفه بالأيدى بين طلاب الإخوان والمعارضين للرئيس بجامعة عين شمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مجدى أحمد حسين رئيس حزب العمل الجديد أن كل من دولة الكويت والسعودية والإمارات تدبر لخطة ضد مصر بإشراف من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*«الوطن» تنشر تفاصيل الاجتماع «السرى» بين الرئاسة والكنيسة *
*حول الدستور *
*«رمزى»: *
*اقترحنا طرح «دستور71» بتعديلاته مع مشروع «التأسيسية» للاستفتاء*
* و90% من مقترحاتنا لم تلق قبول الرئاسة*​*كتب : مصطفى رحومة*
الخميس 13-12-2012 10:18






*البابا تواضروس الثاني*​ 
*قال المستشار أمير رمزى، عضو لجنة العدالة الوطنية السابق، فى تصريحات لـ«الوطن»، إن رئاسة الجمهورية حاولت على مدار الأيام الماضية الوصول إلى توافق مع الكنيسة القبطية حول الإعلان الدستورى «المعدل»، وموقفها من الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، ومسودتها النهائية التى سيجرى الاستفتاء عليها بعد غد السبت، لافتاً إلى أن الكنيسة قدمت مذكرة إلى الرئاسة، بأبرز اعتراضاتها على مشروع الدستور.*
*وكشف رمزى، عن لقاء غير معلن، جرى بين الرئاسة والكنيسة، منذ أيام داخل أحد فنادق القاهرة، بوساطة من الدكتور نبيل مرقص، الناشط القبطى، وحضره كل من الدكتور محمد محسوب، وزير الشئون القانونية ومجلسى الشعب والشورى، والمهندس أبوالعلا ماضى، رئيس حزب الوسط، ووكيل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، والمستشار محمد فؤاد جاب الله، المستشار القانونى للرئيس، وممثلين آخرين عن الرئاسة، والأنبا بولا، أسقف طنطا وتوابعها، ممثلاً عن الكنيسة.*
*وأوضح رمزى أن هدف الرئاسة من اللقاء، كان معرفة أسباب انسحاب الكنيسة من «التأسيسية»، للخروج من الوضع الراهن بأكثر قدر من التوافق والمصالحة، باعتبارها جزءًا من القوى الوطنية، المؤثرة بقوة فى المجتمع، وشهد اللقاء تبادل وجهات النظر، وبحث المواد التى رفضتها الكنيسة والقوى الوطنية فى مسودة الدستور، وأسباب انسحابها، وكانت الرئاسة قبل ذلك تعتبره لأسباب مبهمة.*
*وأضاف رمزى، أن نحو 90% من الحلول التى قدمتها الرئاسة للكنيسة لم تلق القبول، وانتهى اللقاء بين الرئاسة والكنيسة على تعطيل الإعلان الدستورى، فيما كانت مطالب الكنيسة بإلغائه، وكذلك طرح مشروع دستور التأسيسية، مرفقاً به مذكرة تفسيرية للمواد الخلافية، التى عارضتها القوى السياسية، حتى لا تكون سبباً للاختلاف مستقبلاً، وأن يوقع جميع أعضاء التأسيسية عليها وترفق بمضبطة الجمعية، وطرحها بهذا الشكل للاستفتاء الشعبى.*
*واقترحت الكنيسة طرح دستور بديل، بجانب مشروع دستور التأسيسية، للاستفتاء، ليختار الشعب من بينهما، على أن يكون الدستور البديل هو «دستور71»، وتعديلاته التى أجريت عقب ثورة 25 يناير، وأيد هذا الاقتراح الدكتور محمد محسوب.*
*وأضاف رمزى: «اقترحت طرح المادة «226» المتعلقة باستمرار الرئيس محمد مرسى لمدة 4 سنوات، كبند فى ورقة الاستفتاء على الدستور، للخروج من الأزمة الراهنة، فى ظل الاعتراضات الشعبية الكبيرة على أدائه، الذى أحدث انشقاقات عديدة فى المجتمع، الأمر الذى اعترض عليه المجتمعون»، مشيراًً إلى أن الرئاسة لم ترد على شىء من الاقتراحات، سوى إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، واستبدال آخر به.*
*وحصلت «الوطن» على مذكرة الكنيسة للرئاسة، بأسباب رفضها مشروع الدستور المطروح للاستفتاء، تضمنت:*
** اعتراضات رئيسية تغير من شكل الدولة وجوهرها لصالح فصيل معين وهى:*
*1- تفسير مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع كما ورد فى المادة (219) التى أرجعتها إلى قواعد وأصول الفقه الإسلامى فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة، ما يؤدى إلى فتح باب الاجتهاد لدى جميع التيارات الإسلامية لتفسير كل ما يتعلق بمجالات الحياة فى مصر - والمطلوب «حذف المادة».*
*2- مادة (132) زادت من سلطة رئيس الجمهورية حتى أصبح «يراعى الحدود بين السلطات» فى حين أن تنصيبه قاضياً بين السلطات يعطيه الإمكانية فى مخالفة أحكام القضاء، وإلغاء أى قانون - مطلوب «حذف الجملة».*
*3- المواد (102، 103، 131، 230) وغيرها عظمت من دور مجلس الشورى، ليصبح لديه اختصاصات تشريعية، وحق الاعتراض على القوانين، وتفسير مواد الدستور، ووضع الاستثناءات عليها، بمساحة تزيد عن اختصاصات مجلس الشعب، وهو أمر يلزم النص على حل مجلس الشورى الحالى لأن المواطن لم يتوجه لصندوق الانتخابات البرلمانية للشورى إيماناً منه بعدم أهميتها - والحل البديل، إعادة اختصاصاته الأصلية بذات المكانة التشريعية الأولى.*
*4- المواد من (175 حتى 178) المتعلقة بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا، حدت من اختصاصات المحكمة، وتعدت على تشكيلها وسمحت بتدخل السلطات الأخرى لشرح وتفسير أحكامها وما يترتب عليها من آثار، ومنعتها من الرقابة اللاحقة فى حالات مخالفات التطبيق عند الفصل المسبق لمشروعات القوانين المنظمة للانتخابات، على الرغم من أن الدستورية هى الضمانة الأولى لتفسير وتطبيق الدستور.*
*5- المادة (232) عن العزل السياسى، نصت على عزل كل من تعامل مع الحزب الوطنى السابق بأى منصب سياسى أو برلمانى ما يخالف حكم «الدستورية العليا» التى فصلت فى تلك الدعوى، ويخالف المادة (33) التى نصت على المساواة بين المواطنين جميعاً، ويمكن أن يؤدى ذلك إلى توتر مجتمعى وانقسام يؤثر على سلامة البلاد، خصوصاً أن الاتهام الجماعى يظلم البعض، ويخالف مبدأ العدالة والمساواة.*
*6- المادة (197) أعطت الحق لمجلس الدفاع الوطنى أن يناقش موازنة القوات المسلحة، وحرمت مجلس النواب من حقه الطبيعى فى ذلك - المطلوب منح الاختصاص كذلك لمجلس النواب.*
** اعتراضات حقوقية وهى:*
*1- المادة (33) المرتبطة بالمواطنة، ويجب إعادة وصف «التمييز»، لتنص على أنه لا تمييز بينهم بسبب جنس أو أصل أو دين أو لغة أو عرق أو لون.*
*2- المادة (43) تنص على أن حرية الاعتقاد مصونة، وهى جملة ركيكة المعنى، ولا تفى بالمنشود، والأفضل إعادة صيغتها الأولى، وهى «الدولة تكفل حرية العقيدة بصورة مطلقة»، مع إضافة جملة «ولا يسمح بها إلا من سن الرشد».*
*3- المادة (76)، تنص على «لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص دستورى أو قانونى»، ويجب حذف كلمة «دستورى»، حتى لا نفتح باب الاجتهاد للأحكام العرفية والفقهية وخلافه.*
*4- مادة (81) وتقول: تمارس الحقوق والحريات بما لا يتعارض مع المبادئ الواردة فى باب الدولة والمجتمع، والمطلوب حذف هذه الجملة، أو تعديلها لتكون «بما لا يتعارض مع نصوص الدستور والقانون والآداب العامة».*
*5- المادة (70) يجب إضافة جملة «بما لا يتعارض مع عقيدته»، فى شأن رعاية وحماية وفقدان الطفل.*
*6- إلغاء التعيين فى مجلس الشعب من سلطات الرئيس.*
*7- إلغاء منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية.*
*8- الاعتراض على تعيين الرئيس «لرئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات»، لأنه الجهاز الذى يراقب على الرئاسة.*
*9- المادتين (25، 212) تقوم الهيئة العليا لشئون الوقف على تنظيم مؤسساته العامة والخاصة وتشرف عليها وتراقبها، التعليق: بهذا تخرج الكنيسة من اختصاص عملها وإشرافها الرقابى والتنظيم والمتابعة لهيئة أوقافها القبطية، وتؤدى إلى مناوشات مع تلك الجهات المختصة دون تحقيق المطلوب.*
** اعتراضات ثقافية:*
*1- المادة (12) وتعمل على تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف، ويجب حذفها لأن مساوئ تطبيقها أكثر بكثير من ميزاتها.*
** اعتراضات وتخوفات من مواد أخرى:*
*1- المادة (10) وفيها إضافة كلمة «المجتمع» فى ضمانة الالتزام بالطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية وترسيخ قيم الأخلاق، وهناك تخوف من سوء استخدامها لفتح باب الجهاد التطبيقى بشكل دستورى لجماعات الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر وما شابهها.*
*2- المادة (4) اختصت علماء الأزهر بالشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الإسلامية، والتخوف أنه فى حالة اعتلاء منصب شيخ الأزهر، وإعادة تشكيل هيئة كبار العلماء من تيار إسلامى «متشدد»، فإن تفسير الشريعة بصورة غير وسطية يمكن أن يؤثر مباشرة على مجالات الحياة فى مصر، خصوصاً فى العمل السياسى وتفسير القانون بطريقة غير وسطية.*
*3- هناك مخاوف من مادة (213) فيما يتعلق بالمخطوطات المسيحية.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*1200 تصريح لـ"حريات المحامين" لمراقبة الاستفتاء*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*شفيق يدعو المصريين لرفض الدستور*
* دفاعا عن مدنية الدولة*
* "لا" تعني إعلان موقف محدد *
*ضد مشروع الدولة الدينية المتطرفة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": 739 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين أولى مراحل الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقفة لطلاب "الليسيه" أمام التعليم احتجاجاً على استمرار غلق المدرسة

نظم العشرات من أولياء أمور وطلاب وخريجو مدرسة ليسيه الحرية، وقفة احتجاجية أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم اليوم الخميس، احتجاجا على استمرار إغلاق المدرسة، وعدم الاهتمام بإصلاحها بعد أن تعرضت للتخريب فى أحداث محمد محمود الأخيرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن عين شمس: الشرطة العسكرية فى طريقها لحماية أسوار الجامعة*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التحرير" يستعد لمؤتمر "دستوركم باطل"*​
*يستعد ميدان التحرير الآن لبداية المؤتمر الشعبي الذي تنظمه القوى السياسية المعتصمة تحت عنوان "دستوركم باطل" بحضور عدد من الرموز السياسية وأهالى شهداء الثورة.**وقال محمد عواد، منسق حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، من أعلى المنصة الموجودة أمام مسجد عمر مكرم، أن المؤتمر يأتي ضمن خطة القوى الثورية لإسقاط شرعية الاستفتاء وشرعية "دستور الإخوان" بأكمله، وسط هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*جميلة إسماعيل تعليقا على إلغاء ندب "خاطر":*
* التراجع عن بعض القرارات يحدث فقط الآن لتمرير الدستور*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة تستمع لـ6 أعضاء بالإخوان ادعوا أنهم أصيبوا في "الاتحادية"*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*توابع ندوة "العوا" بجامعة عين شمس*
* اشتباكات بالحجارة بين طلاب الإخوان ومعارضيهم*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*رسمياً.. الكنائس الثلاث تعلن مشاركتها فى الاستفتاء*​*اتفق البابا تواضروس الثانى مع مجلس بطاركة ومطارنة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية على المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور السبت المقبل، جاء ذلك خلال لقاء البابا مع المجلس الآن، وأضاف البابا خلال اللقاء أن الكنائس وطنية، وستشارك فى الاستفتاء، ولكنها لن تتدخل فى السياسة، وحرية التصويت أمر اختيارى، واستشهد البابا بالآية "أنتم نور العالم"، مؤكداً أن النور يجب أن يسلك فى خطوط مستقيمة، ولابد أن يكون لنا أراء وخطوط مستقيمة.
وتطرق اللقاء لبحث أساسيات العلاقة ما بين الكنيسة القبطية والكاثوليكية المبنية على المسيح الواحد والكتاب المقدس الواحد، والاشتياق إلى ملكوت الله الواحد، بالإضافة إلى روح المحبة، وتبادل البابا والمجلس الهدايا التذكارية.*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبدالله كمال ينفي ما نسبته له "الحرية والعدالة"  *
*بأن "الجلاد" أدمن "آسف ياريس"*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*العشرات يتظاهرون أمام النائب العام للتحقيق فى قتل "جيكا"

نظم عشرات المتظاهرين وقفة احتجاجية أمام مبنى دار القضاء العالى ومكتب النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، للتنديد بمقتل "جيكا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*تمكن المئات من الطلاب المعارضين للرئيس بجامعة عين شمس من طرد طلاب الإخوان المسلمين خارج الحرم الجامعى بعد تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات بين الطرفين والذين تبادلا إلقاء الحجارة والزجاجات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد اتحاد شباب الثورة عن رفضه الكامل للاستفتاء على الدستور المصرى، المزمع إجراؤه يوم السبت القادم 15 ديسمبر، واصفا أن هذا الاستفتاء باطل بنى على دستور مشوه تم إعداده فى منتصف الليل لجمعية تأسيسية فاقدة للشرعية، ولا تعبر عن الشعب المصرى، ومن ثم ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجيش يدفع بـ 120 ألفاً من قواته و6 آلاف مركبة لتأمين الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد أحد أفراد الأمن المدنى بجامعة عين شمس، أنهم أجروا اتصالاً هاتفياً بقسم شرطة الوايلى، ليستعينوا بهم فى فض المشاجرة بين الطلاب المنتمين للحركات والائتلافات الثورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب الرئيس يلتقى بممثلى الكنائس لبحث اعتراضاتهم على الدستور*

*
قال رامى لكح فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الكنائس المصرية الثلاثة ستتوجه اليوم، إلى مؤسسة الرئاسة للقاء المستشار محمود مكى نائب الرئيس، وذلك بعد دعوة الرئاسة للقائهم لبحث المواد الخلافية على مسودة الدستور والاعتراضات على بعض المواد وتفسيراتها والتعديلات المطلوبة طبقا لرؤية الكنيسة كجزء من الشعب المصرى.

 وأضاف لكح، إنه قد ينضم الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى اللقاء لبحث تلك المواد، مضيفا أن اللقاء سيكون بحضور ممثل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية كامل صالح، ورفيق جريش ممثل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، ورفعت فكرى ممثل الكنيسة الإنجيلية.

 وأكد لكح أن البابا تواضروس خلال لقائه مع مجلس بطاركة ومطارنة الكاثوليك الذى انتهى منذ قليل، دعا إلى الذهاب للاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور ولكن كل مسيحى يدلى برأيه وفقا لرؤيته تجاه الدستور.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نائب الرئيس يلتقى بممثلى الكنائس لبحث اعتراضاتهم على الدستور*
> 
> 
> *قال رامى لكح فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الكنائس المصرية الثلاثة ستتوجه اليوم، إلى مؤسسة الرئاسة للقاء المستشار محمود مكى نائب الرئيس، وذلك بعد دعوة الرئاسة للقائهم لبحث المواد الخلافية على مسودة الدستور والاعتراضات على بعض المواد وتفسيراتها والتعديلات المطلوبة طبقا لرؤية الكنيسة كجزء من الشعب المصرى.*
> ...


 ابوناااااا رفيييييق جريييش-- ده سكككككككرر سسسسسكككككر حبيييبى


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التعليم": 4270 مدرسة تستخدم كمقار للاستفتاء بالمرحلة الأولى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يجتمع الآن المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، النائب العام، بالمستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام لنيابات شرق القاهرة بمكتبه بعد تراجع النائب العام عن قراره بنقل المستشار خاطر لنيابات بنى سويف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيئة قضايا الدولة تشارك بـ1429 مستشاراً فى الإشراف على الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" تنظم مليونية "رابعة" فى الـ10 صباحا وتتبرأ من مخططات مواجهة التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*احتشد عدد من الشباب المعتصمين أمام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة السويس، وجلسوا أمام سيارة المحافظ، ومنعوه من التحرك، وذلك اعتراضاً على آلية تمرير الدستور الجديد للبلاد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التجمع" يرفض التصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور ويطالب بالمقاطعة

دعا حزب التجمع الشعب المصرى إلى المقاطعة الإيجابية الشاملة لدعم موقف قضاة مصر، ولكى تليق بتضحيات الشهداء والمصابين فى موقعة قصر الاتحادية بأسلحة العدوان، وسيوف الغدر، ورصاص الميليشيات التابعة لمكتب الإرشاد الإخوانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أطباء بلا حقوق: صياغة مواد الصحة فى الدستور تكريس للفساد*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*البدري فرغلي: الدستور يتيح لليهود استرجاع ممتلكاتهم التي أممتها الثورة*​
فجر البدري فرغلي، النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب عن محافظة بورسعيد ورئيس اتحاد المعاشات، مفاجأة جديدة في الدستور المقرر الاستفتاء عليه بعد غد، والذي أشارت إحدى مواده إلى حق اليهود في الحصول على ممتلكاتهم التي أممتها ثورة يوليو، بحسب قوله. 
وأشار إلى أن العداء بين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والزعيم جمال عبدالناصر جعل الجماعة تعقد اتفاقا مع إسرائيل لإعادة اليهود إلى مصر من جديد.
وأكد البدري فرغلي خطورة المادة 3 من الدستور، التي قال إنها منحت لليهود حق المطالبة بأملاكهم القديمة في مصر، التي انتهت بتأميمها وصرف تعويضات لهم قبل رحيلهم في الأربعينات والخمسينات من القرن الماضي.
وأوضح أن المادة تنص على أنه يحق لليهود والمسيحيين الاحتكام إلى شرائعهم، الأمر الذي يشمل "الأملاك والتوريث والملكية والزواج والطلاق"، ما ينص على شرعية امتلاك ورثة اليهود لأملاك أجدادهم في مصر، برغم أنها أملاك انتهت تماما، ما يشكل خطورة اجتماعية واقتصادية.
وأشار إلى أن هذا أدى إلى تدفق ورثة الجالية اليهودية القديمة إلى أماكن ورثهم حاليا في القاهرة والإسكندرية وبورسعيد، وفتحت شهيتهم على الشركات والمحلات والأراضي التي كانت تتبع الجالية اليهودية، لافتا إلى أنه لم يتم تحديد اليهود من بين من لهم الجنسية المصرية، وتركت المادة الأمر لكل اليهود للمطالبة بمستحقاتهم القديمة.
وقال فرغلي إنه تقدم بعشرة استجوابات خلال وجوده في مجلس الشعب منذ عام 1990 حتى 2005، وطالب كل وزراء الخارجية في مصر وقتها بفتح ملف الأسرى المصريين الذين قتلوا على يد الإسرائليين بشهادة ضباطهم في حربى 1956 و1967، الذين قالوا إن عدد الجنود الإسرائيليين كان أقل من عدد الأسرى المصريين، ولم يتمكنوا من السيطرة عليهم، فتخلصوا منهم بقتلهم مكتوفي الأيدي داخل مقابر، الأمر الذي أكده الفيلم الوثائقي "وحدة شاكيد"، الذي عرضت فيه مشاهد لمقابر جماعية للأسرى المصريين في سيناء.
وتابع أنه طالب بتعويض مصر وقتها ومعاقبة إسرائيل، وتم تجميد الموقف ومنع نظام مبارك مناقشة الاستجواب بحجة الإساءة للعلاقات بين مصر وإسرائيل، مؤكدا أن المادة 3 من الدستور الجديد منحت اليهود حقوقا وحماية جديدة لم تتضمنها دساتير مصر 1923 وحتى 1971، مما يدل على وجود اتفاق بين الإخوان واليهود على تعويضهم عن ممتلكاتهم.
وأكد أنه إذا كان من حق اليهود التعويض، فمن حق الأسرى المصريين معاقبة إسرائيل على قتلهم، خاصة أن القانون الدولي يعاقب على تلك الجرائم.وأشار إلى أن العداء القديم بين ثورة يوليو وجمال عبدالناصر من ناحية، وبين الجماعة من ناحية أخرى، جعلهم ينتقمون اليوم بعقد اتفاق مع اليهود على إعادتهم لمصر، مطالبا الشعب بأن يستفيق "قبل أن نقع قتلى بأيدي إسرائيل بمساعدة الإخوان".


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور أحمد مهران مدير مركز القاهرة للدراسات السياسية والقانونية، إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وذراعه السياسية حزب الحرية والعدالة فضت الاعتصام أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، بعد تأكدهم من عدم قدرة المحكمة الدستورية على الاجتماع والنظر في صحة الإعلان الدستوري أو الجمعية التأسيسية.*
*وقال مهران لـ"الوطن" إن الإخوان تأكدوا أنه لافائدة من الاعتصام، بعد أن حققوا غرضهم بتعطيل عمل المحكمة، لحين الاستفتاء وهو ما حدث اليوم، وهو اليوم الأخير قبل بدء الاستفتاء بعد غد السبت.*
*وأضاف، أن الدستورية العليا إذا قررت الانعقاد للنظر في الطعون المقدمة، عليها أن تخطر الخصوم قبلها بنحو 15 يوما بما يعني أن الاستفتاء يكون انتهى وأعلنت نتيجته.**وأشار إلى أنه بمجرد انتهاء الاستفتاء، سواء بـ"نعم" أو "لا" تحل الجمعية التأسيسية بقوة القانون، ومن ثم كانت الجماعة حريصة على ألا تعقد الدستورية، جلسة طارئة حتى لا تصدر قرارا ببطلان التأسيسية ومن ثم الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحفيين" تنظم مسيرة لـ"التحرير" غداً للتنديد باغتيال "أبو ضيف"

دعا مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، جموع المواطنين والقوى السياسية، إلى تنظيم مسيرة حاشدة، تنطلق فى تمام الساعة الرابعة عصراً، غداً الجمعة، للتنديد باستهداف الصحفيين، والمطالبة بالقصاص العادل للشهيد "الحسينى أبو ضيف".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال كبير للمصريين فى اليوم الثانى للاستفتاء على الدستور بقطر

يواصل المصريون المقيمون فى دولة قطر لليوم الثانى توافدهم على مقر السفارة المصرية بالدوحة للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور وسط إقبال كبير خاصة بعد فترة انتهاء العمل بالدولة.*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

القمص إسطفانوس شحاتة للإخوان:  ناويين على إيه للبلد؟ وبلاش تفتروا عالكنيسة لئلا تلحقوا بممن سبقوكم


[YOUTUBE]pMJXloAg2q0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] 




 أقول للإخوان كفوا عن اللعب بملف الفتنة الطائفية.
 *رسالتي للشاطر وقيادات الإخوان: الكنيسة مؤسسة روحية اجتماعية وطنية لا تشتغل  بالسياسة ولذا كفوا عن الزج باسمها في السياسة.
 *البابا ناشد كل القوى الوطنية التزام الحكمة ودائمًا ما يعلن الصلاة لأجل  مصر.
 *لماذا تزجون باسم الكنيسة والأقباط في حروبكم السياسية؟
 *الكنيسة قامت بفتح مستشفيات ميدانية في التحرير وكذا في الاتحادية.
 *نحن ناس مسالمين وعزل ولا نحمل أي أسلحة ولكن ثقتنا في الله هو  الحماية.
 *مبروك عليكوا الدستور.. وأنا شخصيًا لن أذهب للاستفتاء.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الوحش" يتهم المستشار الرافض لدعوى أقامها النائب العام بقلب نظام الحكم

تقدم المحامى نبيه الوحش ببلاغ إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى، يتهم فيه المستشار محمود حمزة، الذى أصدر حكما برفض إحدى الدعاوى بزعم إقامتها من النائب العام، غير الشرعى، بالتأسيس لدولة الفوضى وتشجيع المتهمين على ارتكاب الجرائم بدون مساءلة.*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

كشف  مصدر رئاسي مطلع، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي، سيصدر قرارًا جمهوريا خلال ساعات  بتعيين 90 عضوًا بمجلس الشورى سيكون أغلبهم من غير المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين أو حزب الحرية والعدالة.
وأوضح  المصدر، أنه تم الانتهاء من اختيار الشخصيات التي سيتم تعيينها في مجلس  الشوري، وتبلغ 90 عضوا يمثلون ثلث عدد أعضاء المجلس، وشددت على أنه تمت  مراعاة عدالة التوزيع والتنوع وتمثيل جميع الفئات والاستعانة بالخبرات  والكفاءات بالمجالات المختلفة في عملية اختيار النواب المعينين، موضحا أن  أغلبهم سيكون ممثلا للأحزاب غير الممثلة في مجلس الشوري لإحداث توازن في  تشكيل المجلس فضلا عن تهدئة الاحتقان السياسي الحالي في الشارع المصري.
ولفت  إلى أن الرئيس طالب كل القوى السياسية بتقديم مرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية كي  يختار الرئيس من بينهم 90 اسما لتعيينهم، وكشف المصدر النقاب عن أن حزب  النور طالب بأن يتم تعيين 40 شخصاً من الشباب دون النظر إلى انتماءاتهم  السياسية.
من  المعروف أن عدد أعضاء مجلس الشوري 270 عضوا يعين الرئيس ثلثهم "90 عضوا"،  كما يتم التجديد النصفي للمجلس بمرور 3 سنوات من انتخابه، وفاز حزب الحرية  والعدالة بـ107 مقاعد في انتخابات مجلس الشورى الأخيرة على مستوى القوائم  والفردي، بنسبة تصل إلى 58.8% من المقاعد، يليه حزب النور بـ46 مقعداً  بنسبة 25.5%.
وينص  مشروع الدستور الجديد علي تقليل عدد مقاعد الشوري إلي 150 مقعدا فقط ويجوز  لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعين عددا لا يزيد على عشر عدد الأعضاء المنتخبين  "بواقع 15عضوا فقط"، طبقا لما جاء في نص المادة 128.
ولا  تعني هذه المادة حل مجلس الشوري في حالة موافقة الشعب على الاستفتاء على  الدستور الجديد لأن المادة 230 من باب الاحكام الانتقالية تنص علي أن يتولى  مجلس الشورى القائم بتشكيله الحالي سلطة التشريع كاملة من تاريخ العمل  بالدستور حتى انعقاد مجلس النواب الجديد، وتنتقل إلى مجلس النواب فور  انتخابه السلطة التشريعية كاملة لحين انتخاب مجلس الشورى الجديد علي أن يتم  ذلك خلال سنة من تاريخ انعقاد مجلس النواب.


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح المستشار أشرف زهران عضو غرفة عمليات الإشراف على الاستفتاء بوزارة العدل، أنه لا صحة لما رددته بعض المواقع من وجود عناصر غير قضائية تشارك فى الإشراف على عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جهاد  الحداد لـ"وول ستريت جورنال": بطاقات الاقتراع فى الكويت تمت طباعتها  بماكينات "الإخوان" بعد تعطل الطابعة بالسفارة الأمريكية فى الكويت..  ورجالنا يؤمنون اللجان الانتخابية لأننا لا نثق فى الداخلية

قالت صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعته رهنوا مستقبلهم  السياسى على مسودة الدستور، التى شكلتها جمعية تأسيسية غير ممثلة لفئات  المجتمع المصرى، حيث هيمن عليها الإخوان وحلفاؤهم من السلفيين، وباتوا  يركزون على التصويت عليها دون أى عقبات.

وتحدثت الصحيفة عن الجهود التى تقوم بها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للتصويت  بالموافقة على المسودة، حيث تقوم بتوزيع مئات الآلاف من النسخ من مشروع  الدستور فى أنحاء البلاد وتمول جهود أعضائها ممن شاركوا فى صياغة الدستور  للسفر إلى أنحاء مصر من أجل الضغط فى سبيل تمريرها، كما أنها تقود مجموعات  منظمة من أنصارها لتأمين مراكز الاقتراع بشكل غير رسمى.

وأشارت الصحيفة الأمريكية إلى أن هذه الاستعدادات أثارت مخاوف المعارضة  بشأن نزاهة عملية الاستفتاء والمضى نحو أخونه الحكومة المصرية، كما يزداد  قلق المصريين بأنه بعد عامين من حالة الغموض السياسى، التى تسود البلاد منذ  رحيل نظام مبارك، ويقوم الإخوان بملأ الفراغ الذى تركته حكومة غير فعالة.

وتشير إلى أن الليبراليين يعربون عن قلقهم إزاء ميليشيات الإخوان التى  ستنتشر أمام اللجان الانتخابية، هذا القلق الذى تبرره اعتداءات الآلاف من  أنصار الجماعة على خيام معتصمى المعارضى أمام القصر الرئاسى الأسبوع  الماضى، مما أسفر عن اشتباكات عنيفة أدت لسقوط قتلى وعشرات المصابين.

وفى ظل غياب دولة القانون، يحاول قادة الإخوان المسلمين تبرير ذلك من خلال  الإدعاء بالحاجة إلى هذه المجموعات "الميليشيات" للحفاظ على النظام فى ظل  ضعف قوات الأمن الرسمية، وتحذر الصحيفة إلى أن كلا من الإخوان ومعارضيهم  يستعدون لاحتمال الاشتباكات خلال الاستفتاء.

ويتهم بعض قادة الإخوان قوات الأمن التى تعمل تحت إشراف الداخلية بالتواطؤ فى مؤامرة للإطاحة بمرسى لاستعادة النظام السابق.

ونقلت وول ستريت جورنال عن جهاد الحداد، أحد كبار مستشارى الجناح السياسى  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حزب الحرية والعدالة، قوله: "لا يمكننا الوثوق فى  كافة الأطراف والفصائل داخل وزارة الداخلية".

وقارن الحداد دور الإخوان فى الاستفتاء بالسقالات المؤقتة التى أقيمت لمنع  انهيار البناء، وكمثال على ذلك أشار إلى تصويت المصريين فى الخارج الذى  بدأ، الأربعاء، فعندما تعطلت الطابعة بالسفارة الأمريكية فى الكويت، جلب  الإخوان المسلمون طابعتهم الخاصة لطباعة بطاقات الاقتراع وتوزيعها على  المصوتين.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يلتقي  الرئيس محمد مرسي، عصر اليوم الخميس، ممثلين عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  والإنجيلية ومنهم الأب رفيق جريش المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، والقس  رفعت فتحي، رئيس سنودس النيل الإنجيلي، وذلك في إطار جلسات الحوار الوطني.
وقال القس  رفيق جريش لـ''مصراوي'' أن الحوار سيدور حول رأي الكنيسة في الدستور  والمواد الخلافية، مؤكدا أن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لم تشارك لأنها قامت  بإرسال مذكرة للرئيس حول المواد التي تعترض عليها الكنيسة.
في سياق متصل،  التقى الأب رفيق جريش ظهر اليوم البابا تواضروس الثاني، وأكدا ضرورة  المشاركة في الاستفتاء دون توجيه المواطنين بالتصويت بالرفض أو بالموافقة  على الدستور الجديد.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قالت  مصادر قضائية مطلعة لـ«المصري  اليوم»، الخميس، إن المستشار طلعت عبدالله،  النائب العام، اعترف ضمنيًا  بأنه تحدث مع المستشار مصطفى خاطر، المحامي  العام لنيابات شرق القاهرة بشأن  قرار إخلاء سبيل المتهمين في أحداث  الاتحادية. وأضافت  المصادر أن النائب العام قال خلال  محاضرة له في مركز الدراسات القضائية،  الثلاثاء الماضي، ألقاها لعدد من  معاوني النيابة الذين يتلقون دورة  تدريبية بالمركز عندما سأله أحدهم عن  ذلك: «لم أضغط علي المستشار خاطر  لإصدار قرار حبس للمتهمين في أحداث  الاتحادية، لكني قلت له إنه من غير  المنطقي إخلاء سبيلهم جميعا».​ وأكدت  المصادر أن النائب العام اصطحب معه  في تلك المحاضرة المستشارين حسام  الغرياني، رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور، والمستشار ناجي دربالة، نائب  رئيس محكمة النقض، في محاولة لإقناع  معاوني النيابة، جميعهم من دفعة 2009،  بإنهاء تعليق العمل بالنيابات  والنزول للإشراف علي استفتاء الدستور.​ وأشارت  المصادر إلى أن حالة من الغضب  سادت بين أعضاء النيابة في المحاضرة، بسبب  ما ورد في حديث المستشارين  «الغرياني وطلعت»، ووصفوه بـ«نبرة تهديد»،  عندما قال لهم إنه من الممكن وضع  نظام ودفاتر «حضور وانصراف» لأعضاء  النيابة مثل الموظفين ليثاب ويعاقب بها  من يلتزم ومن يخالف، الأمر الذي  أثار استياء غالبيتهم، ووصفوه بـالتهديد  الصريح لهم للعدول عن موقفهم.​ وأوضحت  المصادر، التي طلبت عدم ذكر  اسمها، أن حديث المستشارين حسام الغرياني  وناجي دربالة كان أغلب وقت  المحاضرة عن الواجب الوطني ودور رجال القضاء في  خدمة الصالح العام، وعدم  الوقوف ضد المصلحة العليا للدولة، وأكدا ضرورة  تنحية أي مواقف سياسية أو  آراء في أحداث سياسية عن الواجب، مشيرين إلى أن  الإشراف القضائي على  الاستفتاء هو في الأصل إعلاء لشأن القضاة، وتأكيد  لهيبتهم، وأن الإصرار على  مراقبتهم وإشرافهم على مثل هذا الحدث التاريخي  جاء تأكيدا علي ثقة الدولة  في نزاهتهم وتقديسهم الواجب الواطني.​ ​​
*​*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد  مصدر مسئول في مترو الإنفاق، أن بعض الملثمين، الذين أدعوا أنهم ثوار،  قد  اقتحموا محطة مترو أنفاق السادات، وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة على الركاب  داخل  المترو. وأشار المصدر لشبكة الإعلام العربية «محيط»، بأن العاملين قد   فوجئ صباح اليوم بالاقتحام، للمرة الثانية خلال أسبوع، من قبل الملثمون،   مدعين بأنهم لهم مطالب ويريدون توصيلها إلى المسئولين بالدولة. وقام   المتعدين بمحاولة إيقاف خط سير المترو، بدعوى العصيان المدني، التي دعت لها   قوى معارضة للدستور المصري الجديد،، وتم تصعيد الأمر بإلقاء الحجارة على   نوافذ المترو على الركاب بدون مراعاة لسلامة للمواطنين. من جهة آخري، صرح   اللواء حسن موسي، رئيس الإدارة المركزية لتأمين مترو الأنفاق، بأنه تم   القبض علي الملثمين من قبل قوات الشرطة وجاري التحقيق معهم. ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوكسية المصريين للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور، وقالت الكنيسة فى بيان رسمى صدر عصر اليوم إنه من حقوق المواطنة ألا تترك فى أى استفتاء*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلنت  غرفة عمليات  جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، فى بيان لها اليوم الخميس، عن  تقديمها  بلاغًا  تلغرافيًا رقم "43/19" إلى رئيس اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء  الدستوري  يتعلق  بمخالفات أئمة المساجد فى الترويج لمشروع الدستور.

	وطالب البلاغ، بسرعة تدخل اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الإستفتاء لوقف    استخدام المساجد فى الترويج لمشروع الدستور بالمخالفة لقانون مباشرة الحقوق    السياسية واتخاذ اللازم طبقا لهذا القانون بناءً على العديد من البلاغات    التى وردت إلى غرفة عمليات الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، عضو الجبهة.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  عصام  العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين، إن اﻻستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد ليس استفتاء على  العقيدة  أو الدين، بل استفتاء على توزيع السلطة وتوازنها وتركيبها على  مجموع المواد  الـ236، وهي في أبواب محددة؛ عن الدولة والمجتمع والمقومات  الأساسية  للدولة، ونظام الحكم والسلطات الثلاث، واﻷجهزة الرقابية  المستقلة، وأحكام  عامة وانتقالية للمرور من عهد إلى عهد جديد.
وتابع العريان،  عبر حسابه الخاص  على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، أن "هذا الاستفتاء  هو تصويت  للمستقبل"، موجها حديثه إلى جموع المصريين: "ﻻت تخلف وصوِّت  بإرادة حرة.  قل نعم لمصر مدنية حديثة ديموقراطية دستورية".


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير عن بدء فاعليات  مليونية "لا للدستور وحق الشهيد" في الساعة العاشرة مساء اليوم حتي  انتهائها غداً مشيرة إلي أن معتصمي التحرير وحملة هنكمل ثورتنا سينظفون  الميدان في المساء.

ووجهت المنصة رسالة لجميع المواطنين وأهالي الشهداء بالتواجد غدا بالتحرير  حاملين صور جميع شهداء الثورة منذ 25 يناير حتي الآن مؤكدة علي أنه سيتم  تعليق جميع البانرات واللافتات في جميع مداخل ومخارج الميدان.

وأعلنت المنصة عن تأدية صلاة الغائب عقب صلاة الجمعة علي شهيد الصحافةالحسينيأبو ضيف.

وأكد القائمون علي المنصة رفضهم للدستور قائلين:"لا لدستور لا يحمي حقوق  المصريين ولا لدستور كتبه الإخوان بصفقات مع العسكر والأمريكان".

وقال ممدوح سيد منسق لجان التأمين بالميدان إنه سيتم تأمين كافة مداخل  ومخارج التحرير مشيرا إلي وجود ما وصفه بفرق للإنقاذ وأخري لضبط المتحرشين.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

فضيحه جريدة الحرية والعدالة والخقيقه من الشهيد الحسينى نفسه 







​جريدة الحرية والعدالة الاخوانية بتقول ان الحسيني ابو ضيف كان يغطي الاحداث
من جانبها جوار شباب الاخوان وانه قتل على ايدي المتظاهرين البلطجية​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حزب الدستور يرصد 200 ألف بطاقة استفتاء مطبوعة فى الكويت




                                           الخميس 13.12.2012 - 02:27 م                 







                                              بطاقة استفتاء                 

             كتبت: فريدة على          ​
                  هاجم حزب الدستور عدم السماح لعدد من  المصريين بالخارج  من المشاركة فى الاستفتاء، وقال فى بيان اصدره " الذين لم  يقوموا بالتسجيل  في انتخابات مجلس الشعبوالانتخابات الرئاسية السابقة  لايسمح لهم  بالمشاركة في الاستفتاء، الأمر الذي حرم الكثير من المصريين  بالخارج من  المشاركة نظرا لضئالة نسبة المشاركة للمصريين بالخارج في  الانتخابات  السابقة لمقاطعة الكثيريين لها أو لعدم حصولهم على الرقم  القومي. 

وانتقد الحزب فى بيانه التضارب فى المعلومات حول امكانية التصويت من خلال   جواز السفر او الرقم القومى، واضاف البيان " بعض المعلومات على مواقع   اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تؤكد السماح بالمشاركة باستخام جواز السفر الجديد   المميكن ثم عادت لتقصر الامر على بطاقة  الرقم القومي فى صفحات اخرى من   الموقع الاليكترونى للجنة.

وقال البيان " المتاح للتصويتللمصريين بالخارج ضيق جدا ولايأخذ في الاعتبار   عطلة نهاية الاسبوع بالدول الغربية والتي تتعطل بها جميع المؤسسات   والخدمات مثلما حدث في الانتخابات السابقة ولم يتم الانتباه أو تدارك ذلك   الخطأ في الاستفتاء.

حيث  تم فتح باب المشاركة من الاربعاء الى السبت مما يتيح ثلاث أيام فقط    للمصوتين بالبريد، فقد تعين عليهم ارسال المظاريف بالبريد السريع لضمان    وصول مظروف التصويت للسفارة أو القنصلية المسجلين بها قبل يوم السبت الذي   يعطل به البريد في بلاد غربية  كثيرة. مع العلم بأن البريد العادي يتطلب   وصوله  4-5 أيام عمل مما يزيد من  احتمالات عدم وصول المظاريف للسفارات   والقنصليات في الموعد المحدد.

وحول المخالفات الخاصة بالتصويت قال الحزب"   المنشورات المطبوعة من قبل   جماعة الاخوان التي تدعو للتصويت بنعم ويتم توزيعها والمطبوع عليها شعار   السفارة المصرية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ورصدنا وجود  200 ألف بطاقة   مطبوعة سابقا في الكويت وتم رصد تقديم بعض منها أثناء عملية التصويت   بالسفارة.

وتابع البيان " المواطن وليدعبد الرحيم قال له الموظف باللجنة بباريس إنه صوت من قبل رغم أنه  لم يقم بالتصويت وتم رصد ذلك بالفيديو.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قالت  مصادر قضائية مطلعة بالمحكمة  الدستورية العليا، إن  المعتصمين من أنصار  الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس  الجمهورية، وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، الذين كانوا  يحاصرون المحكمة، نقلوا  اعتصامهم من أمامها، ونقلوا  الخيام التي كانوا  ينامون فيها، منذ 2  ديسمبر الماضي، وعبروا بها الطريق  إلى كورنيش النيل،  واستقروا في الجهة  المقابلة للمحكمة على الكورنيش.
 وأضافت المصادر في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم» الخميس، أن  أنصار  الدكتور  مرسي نقلوا أيضا جميع أغراضهم إلى الناحية الثانية من  الطريق،  ووضعوها  حيث استقروا على كورنيش النيل، وأنهم لا يزالون يواصلون  اعتصامهم،  لكن في  الجهة المقابلة للبوابة الرئيسية للمحكمة، كما هدأت حدة  الهتافات   المعادية التي كانوا يرددونها أمام المحكمة أثناء دخول وخروج  مستشاريها،  بل  إنهم توقفوا عن ترديد الهتافات بشكل نهائي، كأن تعليمات  صدرت لهم   بالابتعاد عن المحكمة، ونقل الاعتصام إلى كورنيش النيل بعد  مطالبات القضاة   الذين وافقوا على الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور بفك  الحصار عن  المحكمة  الدستورية.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

فوجئ  عشرات من أئمة المساجد المؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس محمد  مرسي بقيام  مجموعة من  الشباب برشقهم بالحجارة خلال وقفة احتجاجية للأئمة  لتأييد  الدستور، ظهر  اليوم الخميس، أمام مسجد الفتح، أسفرت عن إصابة أحد  الأئمة  بجرح بالرأس وتم  نقله للمستشفي الجامعى لتلقي العلاج. 

واستقبلت المستشفى الجامعي الشيخ عبد الحى إبراهيم، إمام مسجد وخطيب،    مصابًا بجرح بالرأس، وتبين أن عشرات من الشباب الرافض للدستور قاموا برشقهم    بالحجارة أثناء وقوف الأئمة أمام مسجد الفتح بمدينة الزقازيق لدعوة  الناس   للتصويت بنعم علي الدستور، مما أجبر أئمة المساجد علي فض وقفتهم  وتفريقهم   من قبل الشباب بالقوة. 

قال الشيخ علي سعيد، أحد المشاركين بالوقفة، إن الحدث يعد نوعًا من    البلطجة والترويع والقمع وطالبوا بسرعة ضبط وإحضار الشباب الذين تعدوا    عليهم. 

وأضاف: "الذين ينادون للحرية هم أول الناس يرفضون تطبيقها.. إنهم  الثورة   المضادة التى نتجت عن ظهور الحزب الوطنى البائد ونظامه الفاسد لضياع    الثورة التى خرجت وأطاحت بالمخلوع و نادت بتطهير البلاد منهم ومن    الفاسدين"، على حد قوله.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود مطاوع         تجمع   منذ قليل العشرات من المثقفين والروائيين والشعراء بقيادة  الدكتور أحمد   مجاهد رئيس هيئة الكتاب والروائي إبراهيم عبدالمجيد بميدان طلعت حرب   استعدادا لانطلاق مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير رفضا للدستور دفاعا عن حرية   الرأي والإبداع.

كما رفضوا حكم الإخوان والاعتداء على الثوار أمام الاتحادية، رافعين لافتات   تحمل صور فنانين قدامى مكتوبا عليها:" دستور لكل المصريين"، " يا بلدنا   ثوري ثوري ضد الإعلان الدستوري".


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قال الشيخ صفوت  حجازي الأمين العام لمجلس أمناء الثورة إنه لا أحد يقر بأن  وزارة الداخلية  طاهرة وشريفة ،ولا يوجد مكان في مصر ليس به فساد.  	وأضاف حجازي خلال  لقائه في برنامج فيها حاجة حلوة الذي يعرض علي قناة  "التحرير" أنه يلوم  علي الرئيس محمد مرسي تباطؤه في التطهير، برغم انه مؤيد  للرئيس .
	ودعا الشيخ صفوت حجازي كل المصرين إلى المشاركة في الاستفتاء والإدلاء برأيهم بـ نعم او لا.
	وأشار حجازي إلي أنه سيصوت بـ "نعم" رغم أنه غير راض عن الدستور، ولكنه الافضل الآن في هذه المرحلة التي تشهدها مصر والمصريون .
	وقال إن من أبرز المواد التي يعترض عليها في الدستور المادة الثانية ، والمادة 221 والمادة 219.
	وأضاف حجازى أن الكثير من المتحدثين باسم الثورة الآن ليسوا ثواراً ولا   علاقة لهم بالثورة كما أن بعض الشخصيات العامة الموجودة علي الساحة لا تريد   استقرار البلد .
	ونوه إلى أن بعضا من هذه الأسماء الذين وصفهم بأنهم لا يريدون استقرار   ومصلحة البلد منهم سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين والمستشار أحمد الزند وعمرو   موسي والدكتور البرادعي والمهندس نجيب ساويرس وقيادات الحزب الوطني .


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقع تبادل لإطلاق النار بين الشرطة والباعة الجائلين بمحطة مترو حلوان، إثر الحملة التى تقوم بها شرطة المترو لإزالة الإشغالات من داخل المحطة.*
*وأكدت مصادر لـ "اليوم السابع" أن قوات الشرطة أطلقت النيران فى الهواء رداً على الباعة الجائلين الذين واجهوا قوات الشرطة بإطلاق النيران وقنابل المولوتوف، مما أدى إلى حجز الركاب داخل المحطة خوفاً من إصابة أحدهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*التقى الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى عصر اليوم الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، وذلك فى إطار متابعة الرئيس لاستعدادات القوات المسلحة فى المشاركة مع وزارة الداخلية لتأمين عملية الاستفتاء والذى ستبدأ المرحلة الأولى منه يوم السبت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسامة الصغير يطالب بالتصدى لأى أعمال شغب قد تفسد الاستفتاء على الدستور

اجتمع اللواء أسامة الصغير، مساعد وزير الداخلية، مدير أمن القاهرة، بكبار مساعديه ورؤساء القطاعات، وذلك لاستعراض الخطة الأمنية للمديرية الخاصة بتأمين مقار الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر عقده، يوم السبت المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا ائتلاف القوى الإسلامية إلى مليونية، غداً، بعد صلاة الجمعة بمسجد رابعة العدوية، للتأكيد على ما سماه المحافظة على الشرعية والسلمية الثورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى خاطر يصل مكتبه وسط هتافات الموظفين "الكرامة كرامتنا"*
*وصل منذ قليل المستشار مصطفى خاطر، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة، إلى مقر مكتبه بمحكمة شمال القاهرة، وسط هتافات وترحيب للمؤيدين والموظفين "يحيا العدل"، و"الكرامة كرامتنا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تهدد بتعليق العمل لحين الفصل فى شرعية النائب العام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا كنت فاكر ان الرئيس هو بس اللي عيلا 
اتضح ان النائب العام اعيل منه 
*​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  مصدر مسئول بمبنى «ماسبيرو» أن  إسماعيل الششتاوي رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة  والتليفزيون أصدر قرارا بمنع عرض  الأغنيات العاطفية على الشاشة مراعاة  للأحداث العصيبة التي تمر بها البلاد,  على أن يتم استبدال تلك الأغنيات  بأخرى وطنية تذاع على مدار اليوم على  جميع القنوات التابعة للتليفزيون  والتي يبلغ عددها 23 قناة.

وقام الإتحاد بتأخير عرض البرامج التي  تعرض هذه  النوعيات من الأغاني إلى وقت متأخر من الليل, وأن يخلو البرنامج  اليومي من  أي أغنية أو فيديو كليب رومانسي وأن تعرض الأغاني الوطنية فقط  بين  الفواصل لعدم مناسبة بعض الأغاني للمرحلة الصعبة التي يمر بها الشارع   المصري.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود سعد ‏@MahmoudSaadpage
آخر   النهار| محمود سعد|إحنا مش هنخاف من الناس اللى واقفة قدام المدينة   ولاهنخاف من التهديدات لأن الرب واحد والعمر واحد والواحد بيموت مرة واحدة​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

تقدم  سمير صبرى،  المحامى، ببلاغين لرئيسى محكمة النقض ومجلس القضاء الأعلى، ضد  المستشار  طلعت عبدالله، النائب العام، بسبب قراره بنقل المستشار مصطفى  خاطر، المحامى  العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة، لبنى سويف، بسبب إخلائه  سبيل المتهمين  فى أحداث الاتحادية، وهو ما وصفه صبرى بـ«الاعتداء السافر  على السلطة  القضائية».
وقال صبرى، إنه  عمل بمهنة  المحاماة أكثر من 40 عاماً، لم يشاهد خلالها ما يحدث الآن من  اعتداء على  السلطة القضائية، وإهدار لكافة القواعد الدستورية والقانونية،  مؤكداً أن  صدور قرار نقل «خاطر» يعد عدواناً سافراً غاشماً على استقلال  النيابة  العامة وسلامة التحقيقات، وعدواناً على النيابة العامة فى ممارستها   لأعمالها وإجرائها للتحقيقات فى حيدة ونزاهة بغير ضغط أو توجيه أو تدخل من   ذى سلطان، إذ إنهم لا يخضعون إلا لسلطان الحق والضمير والقانون، من أجل   تحقيق العدل والإنصاف.
وبرر صبرى بلاغه  بأنه يخشى عدم  الحيدة، وتدخل النائب العام فى القضايا التى يحضر فيها مع  موكليه، حيث إن  هذا المسلك يهدد استقلال القضاء والمحاماة، ما يتمسك معه  بطلب التحقيق فى  هذه الواقعة الخطيرة، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد  النائب العام.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

دخل أنصار أبو إسماعيل في اعتصامهم لليوم  التاسع على  التوالي استمر أنصار أبو إسماعيل لليوم التاسع على التوالي في  اعتصامهم  أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي تأييدا لقرارات الرئيس مرسي وتنديدا  ببرامج  التوك شو وتصريحاتهم ضد الإسلاميين،حسب ذكرهم.

من ناحية أخرى تتزايد أعداد المعتصمين أمام المدينة وسط هتافات: " الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام".

وتوزع الآن لجنة الإعاشة بتوزيع وجبات غداء على المعتصمين، كما تقوم قوات الأمن بتأمين مدخل رقم 4 للمدينة.

يذكر أن أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل معتصمون أمام مدينة الإنتاج   الإعلامي تنديدا ببرامج التوك شو وتأييدا لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


*بدون تعليق​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااجل||

 مصرع رئيس محكمة جنايات بنى سويف
 فى حادث سير
 ومصرع رئيس محكمة استئناف المنيا
 فى انقلاب سيارته بالصحراوى

 ودا طبعآ صدفه وقضاء وقدر!!
*
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أخطر تزوير فى لجان الاستفتاء بباريس

[YOUTUBE]amob1twd7LE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شيخ يفقد أعصابه في جنازة أبو ضيف


[YOUTUBE]SNsD2H4EpTE&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

كلام جميل


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو حمزاوي:
مصر في خطر مع استفتاء على دستور باطل، تغيب عنه شروط النزاهة، مع توافق وطني تجاهله الرئيس، واستبدله بحوارات ديكورية مع ميليشيات الترويع والعنف


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قول نعم للدستور لو عايز.




[YOUTUBE]ZxtNC2tl8lA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ائتلاف القوى الإسلامية ينفى نية التعرض لمعتصمى "التحرير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يبدأ مؤتمره بدقيقة حداد على روح "القضاء" و"أبو ضيف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزعت حركة شباب 6 إبريل، ما يقرب من نصف مليون منشور على المواطنين، لدعوتهم إلى التصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور الجديد للبلاد، وذلك فى إطار حملة "دستوركم لا يمثلنا"، التى أطلقتها الحركة مؤخراً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*رابطة النهضة والإصلاح تطالب المصريين بالتصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال محدود للمصريين بإيطاليا على التصويت فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*السبت إجازة رسمية.. و"قنديل" يدعو المواطنين للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء

اعتمد مساء اليوم الخميس، الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء قراراً باعتبار يوم 15 ديسمبر الجارى إجازة رسمية للعاملين بالجهاز الإدارى للدولة والقطاع العام ،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*العليا للانتخابات: 6376 قاضيا يشرفون على الاستفتاء باللجان الفرعية*


----------



## چاكس (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وزعت حركة شباب 6 إبريل، ما يقرب من نصف مليون منشور على المواطنين، لدعوتهم إلى التصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور الجديد للبلاد، وذلك فى إطار حملة "دستوركم لا يمثلنا"، التى أطلقتها الحركة مؤخراً.*



موصلنيش حاجة يعنى .. و لا اكمنى مش مصرى Full .. طيب بالعند بقى انا مش نازل .. لا اه ولا لا ... :gy0000:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*معهد كارتر يعلن عدم مشاركته فى المراقبة على الاستفتاء بمصر

قال معهد كارتر التابع للرئيس الأمريكى الأسبق جيمى كارتر، إن مراقبيه لن يشاركوا فى الإشراف على الاستفتاء بشأن مسودة الدستور المثير للجدل، بسبب الإصدار المتأخر من الحكومة المصرية لقواعد الإشراف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*رؤساء المحاكم العليا فى العالم يتضامنون مع قضاة مصر

اختتمت أمس الأربعاء 12 ديسمبر من العام 2012 فعاليات المؤتمر الدولى الثالث عشر لرؤساء وقضاة المحاكم العليا فى العالم، والذى عقد فى مدينة "لينكاو" الهندية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق، منذ قليل، المئات من مختلف التيارات الشعبية والثورية بمدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية فى مسيرة حاشدة مناهضة للاستفتاء على الدستور المُقرر التصويت عليه بعد غد السبت*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*المثقفون يحرقون الدستور الجديد بميدان طلعت حرب 

الخميس 13.12.2012 - 07:38 م 


الدستور 

عبدالمنعم حلاوة 
أقدم العديد من المثقفين المتظاهرين بميدان طلعت حرب، العديد من المثقفين علي حرق نسخ من الدستور الجديد الذي سيتم الاستفتاء عليه.


وكان العديد من المثقفين، قد دعوا إلى مسيرات اليوم للاعتراض على الدستور، تنطلق من ميدان طلعت حرب، وتتجه إلى ميدان التحريرمن أجل التنديد بالدستور الذي يرى كثير من المثقفين أنه ينتهك الحريات ويمثل قيدا على حريةالإبداع.

ورفع المثقفون لافتات تحمل صور كبار المثقفين والأدباء والمبدعين في مصر مثل يوسف إدريس وطه حسين وإحسان عبدالقدوس.​*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الإسكندرية ـ شيرين طاهر: 			 	   		 الخميس , 13 ديسمبر 2012 19:01 		 
 	تقدم محام من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين ببلاغ ضد قداسة  البابا تواضروس  الثاني بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية. زعم  البلاغ قيام البابا  بإثارة الفتنة بين المتظاهرين، وتطاول علي المؤسسة
 	الدينية القبطية. كان شريف جاد المحامي بالاسكندرية قد  تقدم ببلاغ زعم فيه  أن انسحاب ممثلي الكنيسة من اللجنة التأسيسية قد اثار  فتنة بين المصريين.  وقال المحامي ان المركز القانوني لبطريرك الأقباط  الأرثوذكس،  وللبطريرك،  وللكهنة حدده حكم مجلس الدولة الصادر في الطعن  المقام من البابا شنودة  البطريرك السابق وحمل رقم 934 لسنة 36 ق، والذي  يعتبر حجر الزاوية في ذلك  الشأن، وهو الحكم الذي حدد ان بطريركية الأقباط  الأرثوذكس شخص من أشخاص  القانون العام، وأن البطريرك والكهنة من الموظفين  العموميين، وبالتالي فان  تكليفهم بالاشتراك في الجمعية التأسيسية يجعلهم  في وضع يخالف وضع غيرهم من  الأعضاء  المنتخبين والذين يملكون حق  الانسحاب... وقال البلاغ ان حضور  ممثلي البطريركية القبطية في جلسات  المناقشة ثم انسحابهم قبيل جلسة التصويت  النهائي يثير علامات الاستفهام.  وزعم البلاغ أن ذلك أشعل الفتنة في البلاد  وأوغر صدور الأقباط مما دفعهم  لمحاصرة قصر الرئيس لأنه كان في امكانهم  البقاء والتصويت بالرفض علي كل  مادة في المشروع الدستوري وطالب «جاد الله»  في البلاغ بتشكيل لجنة من  الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات لفحص الذمة المالية  لبطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس  وتقديم تقرير مفصل عن مصادر تمويل الكنيسة  وكيفية الانفاق.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ahmed khairy ‏@ahmedkhairy5
 عضو بالتاسيسيه سيكون مشرفا على الاستفتاء ... نائب عام ينقل مستشار لعدم التزامه بحبس مظاليم ... و نعم دولة القانون و الشفافيه​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلنت  اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون منع عرض  أي أغان رومانسية أوعاطفية بين  الفواصل التي تعرض علي شاشة التليفزيون،,‏  كما قام بترحيل مواعيد عرض  البرامج الغنائية إلي مواعيد متأخرة من الليل‏. وأعلن  الاتحاد أنه تم ترحيل البرامج  الغنائية بداية من الساعة الثانية بعد  منتصف الليل، وذلك لعدم مناسبة عرض  تلك النوعية من الاغاني مع الأحداث  التي تمر بها البلاد حاليا، وخاصة  الفيديو كليب المصور لهذه الأغاني.​ ومن  جانبه قرر رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة  والتليفزيون اعتماد الاغاني الوطنية فقط  علي جميع الشاشات التليفزيونية الـ  23 التابعة لاتحاد الإذاعة  والتليفزيون.​ وقالت  مصادر بإدارات الإعداد والتنفيذ  بالقنوات التليفزيونية، فى تصريحات لجريدة  الأهرام بعددها الصادر اليوم، إن  البرنامج اليومي لأي قناة خال تماما من  فيديو كليب راقص أو أغان رومانسية  عاطفية، وتبقى الاغاني الوطنية هي  الجديرة بالعرض فقط بين الفواصل.​ كما  اكدت مصادر بمكتبات التليفزيون أن أهم  الأغاني التي تم الاحتفاظ بها  بعيدًا عن التناول هي التي يوجد بها أسماء  شخصيات أو تشير إلي اشخاض  بعينهم، أو قد تكون عرضة للتهكم السخرية، مثل:  أغنية "ياحلاوة أم إسماعيل  وسط عيالها" للفنان إيمان البحر درويش والتي  ربما تمنع تماما وعلي الإطلاق  في المستقبل جراء ما قد تثير من حساسية كبيرة  ضمن كثير من الاغاني التي  لاتعرض لعدم مناسبتها للمرحلة الحالية والاحداث  التي تمر بها البلاد.​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلن وكلاء النيابة وأعضاء نادى قضاة مصر، تنظيم وقفة يوم  الاثنين المقبل  بدار القضاء العالى أمام مكتب النائب العام المستشار طلعت  إبراهيم وذلك  لمطالبته بالرحيل والتخلى عن منصبه كنائب عام.
 	وأكد وكيل النيابة أحمد عبد الفتاح، أن جميع النيابات  العامة على مستوى  الجمهورية ستقوم بتعليق أعمالها احتجاجا على وجود النائب  العام المستشار  طلعت إبراهيم فى منصبه.
	وعقد نادى القضاة جمعية عمومية مساء اليوم بعد عدة قرارات أصدرها النائب   العام بإنهاء ندب المحامى العام لنيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية والمحامى العام   لبورسعيد وعدد من وكلاء النيابات وهو ما أثار حفيظة القضاة.


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل بالفيديو يوسف الحسينى وفضيحة السفارة المصرية فى الكويت وتزوير فى الاستفتاء وحشد الناس 

[YOUTUBE]MGXorUUqwzI&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهدوء يسيطر على الاتحادية والبرد يُجبر المتظاهرين على التزام الخيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب الدكتور ممدوح حمزة، الناشط السياسى، القضاة بحماية أصوات المصريين، فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، والذى من المقرر إجرائه السبت المقبل، وذلك بإلغاء أى لجنة يقع فيها تزوير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسى يستقبل وزير الداخلية ورئيس المخابرات العامة*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جمعية القضاة                 

                                       عبدالمنعم حلاوة                 
                  ذكرت صحيفة "الاندبندنت" البريطانية أن  المعارضة المصرية لم تحسم موقفها بصورة نهائية من التصويت على الدستور  الجديد، وأن احتمالات المقاطعة مازالت قائمة رغم إعلان جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني  أنها ستقول "لا" أثناء التصويت.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن النظام الحاكم في مصر حاليا يواجه أزمة حقيقية تتمثل في  رفض القضاة الإشراف على الاستفتاء، وعدد القضاة الذين نجح النظام في  توفيرهم لن يكونوا كافيا للإشراف عل الاستفتاء في كل اللجان المطلوبة حتى  لو تم تقسيم الاستفتاء على مرحلتين.

ومازالت قطاعات كبيرة من المعارضة المصرية ترى أن الدستور  الجديد لا يعبر  عن مصر ولم يحدث بشأنه توافق ويجب رفضه بصورة قاطعة، لأنه  يفتقد إلى أبسط  المعايير والحقوق التي يجب أن يكفلها أي دستور.

وأعلنت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني أن خوفها من التزوير وتمرير الدستور الجديد  رغما عن إرادة الشعب المصري، كان السبب الرئيسي وراء موافقة الجبهة على  المشاركة والحشد من أجل رفض الدستور.

لكن  الكثير من المراقبين يرون أن الدعوة للتصويت بـ "لا" في الاستفتاء،  جاءت  متأخرة للغاية وقبل 3 أيام فقط من التصويت يوم السبت 15 ديسمبر  القادم، وهو  ما يجعل المدة قصيرة للغاية أمام المعارضة لحشد أنصارها وحشد  جميع  المعارضين من أجل التوجه للصناديق ورفض الدستور.

في الوقت الذي يعمل فيه الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعته "الإخوان المسلمين"، على  حشد التيارات الإسلامية في المجتمع المصري من أجل الموافقة على التصويت  والذهاب إلى الصناديق وقول "نعم".


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"هيكل": إلغاء دعوة "السيسى" للحوار وراؤها قلق بعض القوى من تدخل الجيش

قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، ألغى دعوته للحوار، وذلك بعدما استشعر أن بعض القوى السياسية قلقة من عودة تدخل الجيش فى العملية السياسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"هيكل" لـ"لميس الحديدى": "البرادعى" صدم من تأجيل الحوار مع الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا المستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، جموع الشعب المصرى إلى ضرورة الالتزام بالسكينة والوقار خلال عملية الإدلاء بأصواتهم على مشروع الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلاغ كويتى يزعم تزوير بطاقات الاستفتاء.. والإخوان تنفى

 تقدم المحامى عايد السبيعى ببلاغ إلى النائب العام الكويتى يتهم مطبعة بمنطقة الشويخ بالكويت بطباعة 200 ألف استمارة للموافقة على الدستور المصرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن قوة التيار الدينى بالاختيار الحر فى الانتخابات، 24.8 % فقط *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"هيكل": لن أتواجد خلال الاستفتاء على الدستور.. وكنت سأصوت بـ"لا"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*التقى  الرئيس  الدكتور محمد مرسى عصر اليوم الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير  الدفاع  والإنتاج الحربى، وذلك فى إطار متابعة الرئيس لاستعدادات القوات  المسلحة  فى المشاركة مع وزارة الداخلية لتأمين عملية الاستفتاء والذى ستبدأ   المرحلة الأولى منه يوم السبت.

	وأكد الرئيس على أهمية أن يشعر كل مصرى بالحرية الكاملة والأمن والأمان   أثناء عملية الاستفتاء، مؤكدا على تقدير كل المصريين للدور الوطنى الذى   تقوم به القوات المسلحة المصرية فى هذا الواجب الوطنى الهام.

	اليوم السابع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

* أكد  الفريق ضاحي خلفان قائد شرطة دبي، أن انهيار الإخوان قريب لأنهم رسبوا في الامتحان.​ وقال  خلفان في تغريدة له على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي «تويتر»: انهيار الإخوان  قريب، حزبهم سيتعرض إلى محاكمة لقتله  الصحافي المرحوم بإذن الله الحسيني  الذي رحل إثر جريمة لا تغتفر."​ يذكر أن قائد شرطة دبي من أشد المعارضين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ووصولهم لسدة الحكم في مصر.​ 
 



​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 

 ازاي عندهم كل القدره دي على الكدب والافترا باسم الدين!!! يا سبحان الله!! الاخوان المسلمين ,, لا اخوان ,, ولا مسلمين !!!​ 
    تويتر

 ****************
والنبي يا جدعان اللي يقابل اونكل حمدي يقوله اني هاجي اشرب القهوه معاه 
يختي عسل *.*
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيكل: الرئيس لديه مصائب بلا حدود وهناك تواصل بينه وبين الجماعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم الآلاف من القوى المدنية والسياسية والتيار الشعبى وشباب ماسبيرو وحزب الدستور ومصر القوية وشباب حركة 6 إبريل مظاهرة حاشدة بميت غمر احتجاجاً على الدستور والاستفتاء عليه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بمؤتمر رفض الدستور بحلوان وهتافات ضد الإخوان 

شهد مؤتمر رفض الدستور الذى تنظمه جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى فى أحد شوارع حلون، مشادات بين أحد الرافضين لعقد المؤتمر ومنظميه، متهما منظميه بأنهم يسعون إلى تخريب البلد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيكل: الإخوان نشأوا فى جو ملتبس وقاموا لإنقاذ فكرة الخلافة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الزند" فى مؤتمر صحفى: أدعوا النائب العام للعودة إلى "حضن القضاة"

وجه المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة، رسالة إلى النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله خلال مؤتمر اليوم، قائلا له: "كن رحيما وكن قاضيا على نفسك ولا تجعل طلعت الجديد ينسى تاريخ طلعت القديم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"هيكل" يتساءل: هل خيرت الشاطر يشعر بالراحة بعد فوز مرسى بالرئاسة

قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن الرئيس مرسى لم يكن المرشح الأول للرئاسة بالنسبة لجماعته، متسائلاً: هل نعتقد أن خيرت الشاطر يشعر بالراحة بعدما كان مرشح الجماعة الأول*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل حملة «دستورهم باطل» تتعرض للاعتداء من قبل الإخوان
2012-12-13 20:40:15 


تعرض عدد من شباب حملة "دستورهم باطل"، اليوم الخميس، أمام محطة مصر، وأثناء تقديمهم لعرض لتوعية المارة في الشارع بمواد الدستور، للاعتداء من قبل بعض شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين. وقال أحمد حمدي، أحد منسقي الحملة: "إن حملتهم تقوم بتكثيف عروضها في الشارع في منطقة القاهرة الكبرى والإسكندرية وعدد من المحافظات، على نفس طريقة حملة "عسكر كاذبون"، حيث يقومون بتقديم عروض فيديو بواسطة "بروجيكتور"، والتحدث مع المارة، وتوزيع "فلايرز"، للتوعية برفض الدستور والتصويت بـ "لا"." وقامت الحملة اليوم الخميس بأكثر من خمسة عروض في القاهرة؛ شملت مناطق محطة مصر، الزاوية الحمراء، ميدان جهينة بأكتوبر، دوران شبرا، وعرب المعادي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيكل: أمريكا دعمت الإخوان لتنفيذ المشروع العثمانى التركى*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

كتبت – نرمين عشرة: 			 	   		 الخميس , 13 ديسمبر 2012 20:08 		 
 	دعا المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، المستشار  طلعت إبراهيم،  النائب العام، إلى العودة إلى القضاء والدفاع عن الحق  والاستغناء عن منصبه  كنائب عام حتى لا يفقد تاريخه ويهين نفسه.
 	وقال الزند، خلال الجمعية العمومية التى عقدها نادى  القضاء اليوم الخميس،  إنه نصح طلعت منذ توليه المنصب بأن يعتذر عنه، قائلا  له: "عد إلى صوابك  وارجع إلى منصة القضاء ودع الصراعات السياسية جنبا..  فتلامذتك تهينك".
	واستنكر ما تم نشره عبر وسائل الإعلام بأنه قام بإرسال رجاله لجماعة   الإخوان المسلمين للتفاوض معهم، مؤكدا أنه ليس له أى انتماء سياسى، قائلا   بسخرية: "أنا هتفاوض معهم ليه؟ يا لطيف الألطاف أنقذنا مما نخاف".
 	وشن الزند هجوما عنيفًا على معارضيه الذين يوجهون له  الاتهامات عبر وساءل  الإعلام ويحاولون تشويه صورته مؤكدا أنه سيظل راسخًا  ولن يستطيع أحد  زلزلته.
 	وقال الزند: "من يهاجمنى لا يعرف تاريخ المستشار الزند  ومكانته.. اسألوا  وانتو تعرفوا مين هو الزند اللى أمثالكم محدش يقدر يقول  بم في وجهه.. وأنا  هدفعكم الثمن ومش هرد عليكم الوقتى".
 	وأضاف الزند أن البعض يحاولون انتقاده من أجل فقط  الانتقاد وتشويه صورة  القضاء الذى يمثله، مشيرا إلى المساس به يعد صورة من  المساس بالقضاء ذاته  ومحاربته.

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*تبديل خانة "موافق" و"غير موافق" فى ورقة الاستفتاء داخل مصر* 

*تبديل خانة "موافق" و"غير موافق" فى ورقة الاستفتاء داخل مصر على عكس البطاقات بالخارج 




الخميس 13.12.2012 - 08:21 م 






 

تامر عاشور 
سيتم تغيير مكان خانة موافق لتصبح على اليمين وغير موافق  لتكون على الشمال فى ورقة الاستفتاء داخل مصر، وذلك على عكس ورقة الاستفتاء  التى طرحت فى سفارات مصر.

وكان مصدر خاص باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، قد صرح لشبكة رصد الإخبارية،  يفيد بأن الورقة الخاصة بالاستفتاء داخل مصر، ستكون خانة موافق على اليمين،  وغير موافق على الشمال، وليست كما كانت فى ورقة التصويت بالخارج.



صدى البلد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أفادت مصادر بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي بأن الإعلامي  إبراهيم عيسى يدخل  مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي متخفيا لخوفه من أولاد أبو  اسماعيل المعتصمين أمام  بوابة مدينة الإنتاج الذين يطالبون بالإمساك به.

 	ويقف أولاد أبو اسماعيل في لجان عند مدخل مدينة الإنتاج  وينظرون داخل جميع  السيارات التي تريد الدخول للمدينة ويقولون للركاب :  "ابراهيم عيسى  معاكم؟, 100 معزة وتدونا ابراهيم".

 	ويذكر أن أولاد أبو اسماعيل معتصمون أمام مداخل مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي  وأقاموا الحمامات والخيام وذبحوا العجول والجمال,  ويطالبون بتحويل مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي إلى مدينة الإنتاج الإسلامي.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

تعرض عدد من شباب حملة "دستورهم باطل"، اليوم الخميس، أمام محطة مصر،   وأثناء تقديمهم لعرض لتوعية المارة في الشارع بمواد الدستور، للاعتداء من   قبل بعض شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.  	   	وقال أحمد حمدي، أحد منسقي  الحملة: "إن حملتهم تقوم بتكثيف عروضها في  الشارع في منطقة القاهرة الكبرى  والإسكندرية وعدد من المحافظات، على نفس  طريقة حملة "عسكر كاذبون"، حيث  يقومون بتقديم عروض فيديو بواسطة  "بروجيكتور"، والتحدث مع المارة، وتوزيع  "فلايرز"، للتوعية برفض الدستور  والتصويت بـ "لا"."  	   	   	وقامت  الحملة اليوم الخميس بأكثر من خمسة عروض في القاهرة؛ شملت مناطق  محطة مصر،  الزاوية الحمراء، ميدان جهينة بأكتوبر، دوران شبرا، وعرب المعادي​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نظم   الآلاف من القوى المدنية والسياسية والتيار الشعبى وشباب ماسبيرو وحزب   الدستور ومصر القوية وشباب حركة 6 إبريل، مظاهرة حاشدة طافت شوارع مدينة   ميت غمر بالدقهلية، احتجاجاً على الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر له يوم   السبت القادم.
 
 وردد   المشاركون فى المظاهرة هتافات تندد بجماعة الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة   والرئيس محمد مرسى، ووصف المتظاهرون الاستفتاء على الدستور بأنه سير عكس   التيار وردد هتافات: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"   و"الإخوان المسلمين باعوا الثورة وباعو الدين" وطافت المظاهرة أرجاء شوارع   المدينة وقاموا بتوزيع بيانات لرفض الدستور.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد  الفريق ضاحي خلفان قائد شرطة دبي، أن انهيار الإخوان قريب لأنهم رسبوا في الامتحان.​ وقال  خلفان في تغريدة له على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي «تويتر»: انهيار الإخوان  قريب، حزبهم سيتعرض إلى محاكمة لقتله  الصحافي المرحوم بإذن الله الحسيني  الذي رحل إثر جريمة لا تغتفر."​ يذكر أن قائد شرطة دبي من أشد المعارضين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ووصولهم لسدة الحكم في مصر.​ 
​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الخميس 13.12.2012 - 08:58 م 








                                              الإعلامى محمود سعد 

                                       تامر عاشور               
                  أكد الإعلامى محمود سعد بأن التليفزيون  قرر منع الأغانى التى بها أسماء الشخصيات العامة مثل أغنية إيمان البحر  درويش " يا حلاوة أم اسماعيل في وسط عيالها".

وأوضح محمود سعد على حسابه فى تغريدة على تويتر:" محمود سعد: التليفزيون  قرر منع الأغاني التي بها أسماء أشخاص مثل أغنية يا حلاوة أم اسماعيل في  وسط عيالها".

وأضاف :"لما التلفزيون قرر منع الأعمال التي بها أسماء أشخاص أو تشير إلي أسماء بعينها تخيلت أنهم سيمنعوا مسرحية مرسي عاوز كرسي".


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عبده ابوالقاسم               
                  أكد محمود عرفة عضو حركة  حكومة ظل  الثورة،  خلال كلمته بالمؤتمر الذي عقد منذ قليل بنقابة الصحفيين،  أن  الدستور الذي تم طبخه قنابل موقوتة ستنفجر بعد الانتهاء من الاستفتاء عليه،  وذلك في حال نعم، فكيف نستفتى على دستور ما زالت مواده مفتوحة لم يتم  إنهاؤها ومن سيقوم بإعدادها بعد انتهاء الاستفتاء.

وقال إن المادة 199 الخاصة بالشرطة لم يتم التغيير فيها خاصة أنه لا توجد  رقابة على الشرطة والجميع يعرف كم عانينا طوال السنوات الماضية، ومن السهول  لتعرضها للانحراف والتعامل بعشوائية مع عامة الشعب  والكارثة الثانية  تبعيتها فى كل شيء ومرجعيتها للرئاسة، وكان لابد من وضع جهاز لمراقبة  الشرطة.

وأشار إلى المادة 14 كلمة ربط الأجر بالإنتاج وضمان حد الأدنى للأجور  والأقصى في هذه المادة بها العوار الشديد، وهذا الكلام يخدم رجال الإعمال   لماذا نربط الأجر بالإنتاج معظم الدول المحترمة تربطه بالأسعار بحيث يتم   مواكبة الأسعار بالأجور، فنجد مثلاً العمل فى قطاع البترول فنجد الإنتاج   ضخم وعدد العمالة قليل فنجد مرتبات العامل تفوق أرقام عالية تصل إلى 30 ألف   جنيه ولكن لو نظرنا إلى العامل فى الغزل والنسيج، فنجد الإنتاج ضعيف  وبهذا الشكل يصبح أجره ضعيفًا، والآن يصبح هناك فرق كبير فى العدالة فى  الأجور.

وقال إن المادة 2 الخاصة بمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية وربطها بالمادة 119  الخاصة بتوافق الجماعات الإسلامية مع بعضهم البعض، فهل هناك سيتم توافق بين  التيارات الإسلامية، إضافة إلى أن هناك المادة 3 الخاصة للديانات اليهودية  والنصارى فكيف نضع مادة بالدستور تعطى شرعية بالاعتراف باليهودى.


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال أحمد البرعى، وزير القوى العاملة السابق وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ، إن التزوير فى الاستفتاء على الدستور قد بدأ منذ أول أمس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيكل: كان على نائب الرئيس أن يستقيل لصدور الإعلان الدستورى دون علمه

قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إنه كان على نائب الرئيس المستشار أحمد مكى أن يستقيل من منصبه عندما قال "مكى" أنه لم ير الإعلان الدستورى قبل إصداره.*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يشهد شارع الخليفة المأمون بكفر الشيخ  الان تجمهر عدد من  الحرية والعدالة والدعوة السلفية يقوموا بعرض اغانى تحث  الشعب على  التصويت ب نعم على الدستور كما يقوموا بتوزيع مسودة الدستور  ومنشورات  بعنوان لماذا التوصيت بنعم . صرح بذلك مصدر طلب عدم ذكر اسمه  مضيفاً انه  على بُعد حوالى 50 متر منهم تجمر عدد من القوى الثورية  المعارضة وقاموا  بعرض داتا شو وفقرات حوارية مع كبار الساسة والاعلاميين  الذين تحدثوا عن  مساوئ الدستور الجديد وعيوبه


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

[FONT=Arial ! important]ما يفعله اتباع ابو اسماعيل من اعتداءات على الضيوف فى مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي هو سلوك الرعاع و الغوغاء و الهمج​[/FONT]​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يشهد شارع الخليفة المأمون بكفر الشيخ  الان تجمهر عدد من  الحرية والعدالة والدعوة السلفية يقوموا بعرض اغانى تحث  الشعب على  التصويت ب نعم على الدستور كما يقوموا بتوزيع مسودة الدستور  ومنشورات  بعنوان لماذا التوصيت بنعم . صرح بذلك مصدر طلب عدم ذكر اسمه  مضيفاً انه  على بُعد حوالى 50 متر منهم تجمر عدد من القوى الثورية  المعارضة وقاموا  بعرض داتا شو وفقرات حوارية مع كبار الساسة والاعلاميين  الذين تحدثوا عن  مساوئ الدستور الجديد وعيوبه ...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن الإخوان متصلون بأمريكا منذ عام 2007م وما قبلها، وهناك كشوف بالمقابلات المنتظمة، متسائلا: فلماذا النفى؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيكل: أشك فى قدرة مرسى على كبح جماح جماعته التى يجب أن تحل نفسها

قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن أحداث قصر الاتحادية الأخيرة موضع تحقيق، وأشك فى قدرة الرئيس محمد مرسى على كبح جماح جماعته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الشعبى" ينظم مسيرات بالسيارات فى القاهرة للتوعية بمخاطر الدستور

دعا التيار الشعبى المصرى، جموع المواطنين، للمشاركة والانضمام إلى مسيرتين بسيارات مزودة بمكبرات للصوت، غداً الجمعة، وذلك للتوعية بمخاطر الموافقة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*سفير مصر بالكويت: أكثر من 16 ألفاً صوتوا فى الاستفتاء على الدستور

قال سفير مصر لدى الكويت السفير عبد الكريم سليمان، إن نسبة الإقبال والمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على مشروع دستور مصر فاق كل التوقعات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى: مطبخ الرئاسة موجود بمكتب الإرشاد وندعو بالتصويت بـ "لا"

قال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى أن مطبخ رئاسة الجمهورية موجود فى مكتب الإرشاد وليس فى مقر الرئاسة، وأن مرسى كذب علينا مرتين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*غنى عدد من المطربين الشبان الأغانى الثورية وأغانى للشيخ إمام وسيد درويش من منصة الدستور المتواجدة بميدان التحرير، حيث اجتمع العشرات من الموجودين لاستماع الأغانى ودعوا إلى دقيقة حداد للصحفى الحسينى أبو الضيف وشهداء الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشطاء يتهمون "الإخوان" بإعاقة إقامة مؤتمر لرفض الدستور بحلوان

قال تيسان عدوان، عضو حزب التحالف الشعبى بحلوان، إن مجموعة من الإخوان المسلمين، حرضوا بعض الباعة الجائلين لمنع إقامة المنصة الخاصة بمؤتمر رفض الدستور الذى تنظمه جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت الدكتورة نجوى الشرنوبى مديرة مدرسة ليسيه الحرية بباب اللوق، التى احترقت بأحداث محمد محمود الأخيرة، أن الدراسة تعود بالمدرسة الاثنين المقبل عقب الانتهاء من الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن على أمين، القيادى بحزب الوفد وعضو جبهة إنقاذ مصر بالسويس، أن الحركات الشبابية والقوى السياسية والحزبية بالسويس قررت السفر صباح غد، الجمعة، إلى القاهرة للمشاركة فى المظاهرات والمسيرات ضد الاستفتاء على الدستور فى "التحرير" و"الاتحادية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

* قال محمد حامد سالم المحامى إنه بعد أن أصدرت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى أحكامها بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الطعون التى تطالب بوقف وإلغاء قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بدعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، بحجة أنه من الأعمال السيادية التى لا يجوز الطعن عليها أمام القضاء، لم تصبح سوى طريقة واحدة لوقف عملية الاستفتاء، وذلك بأن يطعن 20 عضوا من المنسحبين من الجمعية التأسيسية أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> أكد محمود عرفة عضو حركة حكومة ظل الثورة،
> وقال *إن المادة 2* الخاصة بمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية وربطها *بالمادة 119 الخاصة بتوافق الجماعات الإسلامية* مع بعضهم البعض، فهل هناك سيتم توافق بين التيارات الإسلامية،


*مادة أية دى اللى بتتكلم عن توافق الجماعات الأسلامية ؟؟؟*
*مادة (119) ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!*
*هى العالم دى بتضرب بانجو من أى نوع ؟*



> إضافة إلى أن هناك المادة 3 الخاصة للديانات اليهودية والنصارى فكيف نضع مادة بالدستور تعطى شرعية *بالاعتراف باليهودى.*


*مين التحفة دة اللى جاى من متاحف التخلف العقلى ؟؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تُقرر سفر القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء بسيناء غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ت**عرض المخرج خالد يوسف لاعتداء أمام «بوابة 2» بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، مساء الخميس، من قبل أنصار القيادي السلفي حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المعتصمين أمام المدينة، الذين حطموا زجاج سيارته، ولكنهم فشلوا في الإمساك به، بعد أن تمكن سائقه من الهروب منهم.

وأكد خالد يوسف أنه سيتقدم ببلاغ لقسم شرطة 6 أكتوبر ضد حازم أبو إسماعيل والمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسي، يتهمهم فيه بالشروع في قتله، موضحا أن الاعتداء عليه وقع أثناء دخوله المدينة لتسجيل برنامج تليفزيوني على قناة المحور، كان من المقرر أن يظهر فيه مع أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان وأحد السلفيين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*البرادعى يدعو الرئيس لتأجيل الاستفتاء ويقترح العمل مؤقتا بدستور71

وجه الدكتور محمد البرادعى منسق جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، نداء إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى لتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور وإلغائه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف المستشار محمود حمزة رئيس المحكمة بجنح الأزبكية، أنه تعرض لتهديدات بالتنكيل به وهو شقيقه المستشار مصطفى حمزة، من قبل وزير العدل، المستشار أحمد مكى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الفتوح: استغلال الشريعة الإسلامية فى الصراع السياسى عيب وحرام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى حالة من الهدوء بين متظاهرى بين معتصمى أولاد أبو إسماعيل والمؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس مرسى فى غياب الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، الذى علل المتواجدون غيابه للتشاور مع عدة مشايخ لإدارة المرحلة القادمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساعد وزير العدل: لم يتم تهديد المستشار محمود حمزة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاعتداء على الاعلامي معتز الدمرداش أثناء دخوله لأستديو برنامجه في مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا مش فاهمه بصراحه هو مفيش حد سأل مرسى سؤال صريح عن ان كان راضى عن اللى بيحصل فى مدينة الانتاج الاعلامى  من تعدى على الاعلاميين كل يوم خصوصا أنه مش اعتصام  سلمى  نهااااائى ولا حتى حضارى ومالهوش اى اهداف واضحه ولا يكونشى هو شايفه سلمى!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب الرئيس يطالب الكنائس بإرسال أسماء مرشحيها للشورى غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى تنهى مؤتمر رفض الدستور بمسيرة فى شوارع حلوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *البرادعى يدعو الرئيس لتأجيل الاستفتاء ويقترح العمل مؤقتا بدستور71
> 
> وجه الدكتور محمد البرادعى منسق جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، نداء إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى لتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور وإلغائه*




[YOUTUBE]CXZK9L-yMcw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال خالد أبو بكر المحامى عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، إن المصريين أمامهم حل وحيد الآن، وهو النزول إلى الاستفتاء بكثافة والتصويت بـ"لا"، حتى يستطيعوا كتابة دستورهم بأنفسهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال ضعيف للمصريين باليمن فى اليوم الثانى لبدء الاستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد يوسف: من الآن سأحمل السلاح وسأقتل من يتعرض لي بأذي والرئيس قسم الدولة إلي مليشيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خالد يوسف: من الآن سأحمل السلاح وسأقتل من يتعرض لي بأذي والرئيس قسم الدولة إلي مليشيات*



*بصراحه عنده حق طالما الدوله سقطت وعجزت عن حماية البشر الطبيعيين من الوحوش اشباه البشر 
يبقى هيستنى ايييييييه !!
دول لو كانوا طالوه النهارده احتمال كبيييييير كان اتقتل بدم بارد
مش فاهمه انا بقينا عايشين فيييين !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال أحمد خيرى، المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، إن الاعتداء على المبدع خالد يوسف يكشف عن همجيه وكراهية للفن والإبداع من أتباع يعيشون فى عصور الظلام.*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قال محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق أن عبد الله بدر كلما تحدث أساء للإسلام الذي يدعى انه يدافع عنه .

 وأضاف أبو حامد في تغريده له عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعى  تويتر موجها  حديثه لعبد الله بدر :" كلما فتحت فمك أسأت للإسلام الذي تدعي  أنك تدافع  عنه و هو منك بريء الشعب كله يعلم من هو الأستاذ إبراهيم عيسى و  من أنت ".
 وتابع:"إلى الأستاذ المناضل إبراهيم عيسى، أنت من علمتنا  معنى النضال  يوم كنت تتكلم و تناضل، وهم إما صامت أو عميل لن تستطيع قوى  الظلام أن تنال  منك " .


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أعضاء  النيابة  العامة يعلنون تعليق العمل بالنيابات على مستوى الجمهورية..   ويطالبون  بإقالة وزير العدل و"البلشى" والنائب العام..ويقررون   الاعتصام..ويطالبون  "القضاء الأعلى" بالتحقيق فى واقعة "خاطر" و"حمزة"
 	   	طالب أعضاء النيابة العامة والقضاة فى مؤتمرهم  الحاشد الذى عقدوه مساء   اليوم الخميس، بمقر نادى القضاة، فى حضور مجلس  إدارة النادى، برئاسة   المستشار أحمد الزند، بتخلى المستشار طلعت عبد الله  إبراهيم، عن منصب   النائب العام وإقالة المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل،  لما بدر منه من   تهديدات وضغوط للقضاة ومنهم المستشار محمود حمزة، رئيس  جنح الأزبكية، وتخلى   المستشار زغول البلشى، مساعد وزير العدل للتفتيش  القضائى، عن منصبه فوراً   لما بدر منه من تهديدات للقضاة.

 	وأعلن أعضاء النيابة العامة تعليق العمل بصورة كلية  فى كافة النيابات على   مستوى الجمهورية لحين تخلى النائب العام عن منصبه،  وطالبوا بإلغاء ندب   المستشار أسامة رؤوف المحامى العام لنيابات  الإسكندرية، وذلك لاشتغاله   بالسياسية وانتمائه لفصيل سياسى معين. 	

 	وأوصى المؤتمر بمخاطبة المجلس الأعلى للقضاء للتحقيق  فوراً فيما قدمه   المستشار مصطفى خاطر فى طلب نقله إلى منصة القضاء، وقرار  نقله من قبل   النائب العام، وتعرضه لضغوط لحبس المتهمين فى أحداث  الاتحادية، وتدخل   المستشار طلعت إبراهيم للتأثير على عمله، وإعلان نتيجة  التحقيقات للكافة. 	

 	وطالبوا بنقل تبعية التفتيش القضائى من وزارة العدل  إلى مجلس القضاء   الأعلى بموجب قرار بقانون يصدره رئيس الجمهورية، وقرروا  دعوة جميع أعضاء   النيابة العامة على مستوى الجمهورية إلى الاعتصام بمكتب  النائب العام فى   العاشرة صباح يوم الاثنين القادم لإجبار المستشار طلعت  عبد الله النائب   العام على الرحيل فى حال عدم تنفيذ القرارات السابقة. 	

 	وطالبوا بإلغاء ندب المحامى العام لبورسعيد المستشار  محمد الحلو وعودته   إلى منصبه، وأعلن المستشار الزند أنه فى حال عدم تنفيذ  القرارات سيتم   الدعوة إلى جمعية عمومية طارئة لقضاة مصر وسيتم تحديد  ميعادها لاحقاً، وذلك   تضامناً مع المستشارين مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام  لنيابات شرق القاهرة   وإبراهيم صالح رئيس نيابة مصر الجدية والذين باشروا  التحقيق مع المتهمين   بأحداث الاتحادية والمستشار محمود حمزة رئيس نيابة  الأزبكية. 	

 	وقال رئيس نادى القضاة المستشار أحمد الزند، خلال  المؤتمر الصحفى، الذى   نظمه أعضاء النيابات العامة، إنه فى وسط هذه الظروف  الحالكة السواد التى   تمر بها بلادنا ويعانى منها شعبنا يثبت القضاء  المصرى نزاهته وحيويته   ووطنيته وشجاعته فلا يخشى فى الحق لومة لائم،  مشيراً إلى تلبية طموحات   الأمة من خلال قضاء نزيه مستقل يرعى الحرمات  ويصون الحقوق وينصر المظلوم   ولا يخاف ولا يهاب إلا من الله. 	

 	وأضاف الزند، ما كان لنادى القضاة أن يشيح بوجهه عما  طلبه أعضاء النيابة   العامة وهم شعبة أصيلة من شعبة القضاء، حينما وقع  عليهم ما نالهم من عسف   وجور وهبوا هبة رجل واحد وهم الذين يرسون دعائم  الحق وينتصفون للمظلومين   ويدافعون عن المحراب المقدس ضد كل معتدٍ آثم،  مشيراً إلى أن نادى القضاة   يثمن مطالب أعضاء النيابة العامة ولن يتقاعس  عن الوقوف معهم، وهم جاءوا   اليوم ليعرفوا الشعب المصرى حقيقة ما يدور خلف  الكواليس. 	

 	وشدد على أن واقعة محمود حمزة، يستقيل فيها حكومة  كاملة وليس وزير العدل   فقط، والنادى تضامنا مع المستشار محمود حمزة،  سيتقدم ببلاغ للقضاء الأعلى   للتحقيق فيما وجه إليه من تهديدات، قائلا:  الكراسى تغير الرجال ولا يغير   الرجال الكراسى من أمثال هؤلاء، العاشقون  للسلطة، وأقول لمن يهددونى: "مثلك   يهددنى أنا لكن هدفعكم الثمن غالى،  إنتم عايزين تحققوا غرض خبيث فى   نفسكم". 	

 	وأضاف "الزند" أن النائب العام، طلعت إبراهيم، نقل  المحامى العام لنيابات   بورسعيد، محمد عبد القادر، إلى نيابات القاهرة،  بسبب التزامه بقرارات   الجمعية العمومية لنادى قضاة المنصورة، بعدم  الإشراف على الاستفتاء على   الدستور، لأنه عضو بالنادى، فكانت المقصلة  جاهزة ووقع عليه العقاب، رفضا   للحرية وسيادة القانون، مشيرا إلى أن "عبد  القادر" رد وقال: "لا نيابة   بورسعيد ولا القاهرة سأعود إلى منصة القضاء".  	

 	وأعلن وكيل نيابات بورسعيد الكلية أشرف نصار، قرار  نيابات بورسعيد الجزئية   والكلية بتعليق العمل بالنيابات الكلية والجزئية  لأجل غير مسمى ابتداء من   السبت المقبل لحين وقف الاعتداء على النيابات  داخل مصر، ومناشدة المستشار   طلعت إبراهيم الاعتذار عن منصبه كنائب عام  وعودته إلى منصة القضاء،  مشيراً  إلى ضرورة عودة المستشار محمد عبد القادر  الحلو دون قيد أو شرط أو  تأثير  على النيابات العامة إلى عمله ومنصبه،  مشددا إلى ضرورة إلغاء  الإعلان  الدستورى الصادر عن رئيس الجمهورية. 	

 	وطلب المحامى العام الأول لـمحكمة الأسرة بطنطا، عماد  عبد الحميد، من   الحضور، الوقوف دقيقة حداد على موت قضاء مصر والعدالة،  ووقف القضاة وأعضاء   النيابة، إلا أن "الزند" رفض أن يقال على قضاء مصر  أنه مات، قائلا: "هى   لحظة صامتة لكن لا عزاء ولا ترحم على قضاء مصر الذى  لم ولن يمت مهما كان   السهم المسموم فى صدر القضاء والنيابة العامة، ومهما  كانوا يدبرون بالليل". 	

 	وناشد رئيس محكمة جنح الأزبكية محمود حمزة، رئيس  الجمهورية الدكتور محمد   مرسى بضرورة إصدار قرار بتعديل المادة 78 ونقل  تبعية التفتيش القضائى لمجلس   القضاء الأعلى، مطالباً وزير العدل المستشار  أحمد مكى التنازل عن منصبه   الحالى والعودة إلى منصة القضاء، مشيراً إلى  تاريخه الحافل والقادر على   احترام القضاء المصرى، لافتاً إلى استقلالية  القضاة وعدم جواز عزلهم طبقاً   للمادة 47 من قانون السلطة القضائية.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

العريان: الاعتداء على خالد يوسف جريمة.. وسب الرموز السياسية سلوك مسيء
	  أكد الدكتور عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، أنه دعى إلى   وقف جميع المناوشات الكلامية على "فيسبوك" و"تويتر" معتبرا أن سب الرموز   السياسية مثل محمد البرادعي وعمرو موسى سلوك مسيء جدا. وقال العريان في   حديثه لقناة "سكاي نيوز"، "أنا شخصيا لم أسئ إلى البرادعي أو عمرو موسى أو   حمدين صباحي، رغم أنني أتعجب من وقوف شخص اشتراكي مثل حمدين بجوار  البرادعي  العلماني الليبرالي من أجل اتفاقهم على كراهية الإخوان". وعن  تراجع الرئيس  مرسي عن قراراته، أضاف "هذا هو حال الثورات حيث فيها توقعات  وحسابات لأي  قرار، ومصر أقل الثورات اضطرابا وتخبطا بين ثورات العالم"،  معتبرا أن قرار  رفع الأسعار "هو أغرب قرار للوزارة الحالية، وهذه الوزارة  شكلت نتيجة  الصراع بين رأسين هما مرسي والعسكري"، حسب وصفه. كما أدان  العريان الاعتداء  على المخرج خالد يوسف معتبرا أنه "جريمة لا تنبغي  للسلفية ولا  للديمقراطية"، متسائلا "من الذي ضرب السيد البدوي؟ هل كان  هناك سلفيين في  التحرير؟"، منوها بأن "من كان يتخوف من عدم اقتناع  السلفيين بالديمقراطية  أصبحوا يدافعون عن الديمقراطية". وأضاف "الشعب نفسه  يمارس سلوكا ثوريا في  غياب دولة ما زالت تتشكل الآن".


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*سعد الدين إبراهيم يتهم أنصار حازم بالاعتداء عليه أمام مدينة الإنتاج*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قالت الإعلامية هالة فهمي إنها شاهدت  بنفسها اسمها مدرجاً في قائمة  الاغتيالات التي وضعها الإخوان المسلمون على  بوابة مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي،  على حد تعبيرها.​

وصرّحت المذيعة التي حملت كفنها على يديها  أثناء ظهورها في إحدى حلقات  برنامجها على الهواء مباشرة، بأنها تعرّضت إلى  اعتداءات من قبل بعض  البلطجية، وذلك أثناء وجودها أمام مبنى ماسبيرو  للمطالبة بتطهير الإعلام من  الأخونة.​

وتفصيلاً، أوضحت هالة فهمي في حديث  لـ”العربية.نت”، أنها كانت تقف في  الوقفة الاحتجاجية أمام مبنى ماسبيرو  للمطالبة بتطهير الإعلام من الأخونة،  ثم فوجئت ببعض البلطجية يلتفون  يميناً ويساراً حولها في محاولة للترهيب  والاستفزاز، مشيرة إلى أنها لم  تكترث بالأمر في البداية واعتبرتهم كأنهم  غير موجودين إلى أن جاء واحد  منهم إليها لينهرها ويجذبها من كتفها ويقول  بصوت عالٍ: “مش هتبطلوا إللي  بتعملوة ده”. فما كان منها إلا أن ركلته  بيديها ليبتعد، خاصة أنها كانت  متوقعة ما سيفعله، فابتعد عنها وسقطت  زميلتها على الأرض وكادت أن تصاب  بأذى.​

وأضافت المذيعة أن كل ما حدث كان أمام أحد  عمداء الشرطة، حيث بادرته بسؤال  عاجل: هل شاهدت ما يحدث؟ ففاجأها بالرد  بأنه لم يرَ شيئاً، وهو لا يعلم أن  أكثر من 50 كاميرا متواجدة ورصدت  الموقف.​

ولفتت إلى أنها لا يهمّها مثل هذه الأفعال  الرخيصة، ولن تضعف يوماً، فرفع  سيدة لكفنها على الهواء له رسالة واضحة وهي  “أنها ست بمائة رجل”.​

وعن آخر مستجدات وقفها عن العمل بعدما قامت  برفع كفنها احتجاجاً على سياسة  الإعلام المصري وعدم حياديته، أكدت أن  وقفها عن العمل غير قانوني، وعللت  ذلك بكونها إعلامية وليست موظفة في  تلفزيون الدولة، وأوضحت أنها تم  استدعاؤها من قبل الشؤون القانونية  للتلفزيون.​

وكشفت المذيعة أنها لم تحضر لمقر الشؤون  القانونية، رغم تحذيرات التخلف عن  الحضور، لكون ذلك سيثبت التهمة عليها،  مبررة ذلك بأن الشؤون القانونية غير  قانونية، لأنها تابعة للتلفزيون وتسير  طبقاً لما يمليه عليها ماسبيرو.​
قالوا إني راقصة​

وأشارت إلى أنها لم تحصل على مستحقاتها  المالية من التلفزيون، وأشيع داخل  ماسبيرو أنها لن تتحصل على مليم واحد من  أي أموال لها، وهذا بالطبع مغزاه  واحد وهو أنهم يريدون أن يرهبون باقي  زملائها للدرجة التي بها لم يعطوا أي  مستحقات مالية لفريق إعداد برنامجها  “الضمير”.​

واستطردت هالة قائلة: إن وزير الإعلام  المصري طلب من الدكتور صفوت العالم  أن يكتب تقريراً ضدها، يدوّن فيه أنها  مختلة عقلياً وقام بتوزيع التقرير  على كل الصحف، لذا قررت مقاضاة صفوت  العالم، وتساءلت: “أود أن أعلم ما  علاقة الدكتور صفوت بعلم النفس وهو  دكتور في الإعلام؟”.​

وتابعت: “أرى أن ذلك اغتيال نفسي، لكن لا يهمني فهم قالوا أيضاً إني راقصة، وقلت لهم أنا لا أعير أي اهتمام لمثل هذه الأقاويل”.​

وفي نهاية حديثها وجّهت استفساراً لوزير  الإعلام صلاح عبدالمقصود قائلة:  “لماذا لم تواجهني مباشرة وصدرت رئيس  الاتحاد كي يبلغني بقرار الوقف، وأنا  من جانبي أقول: من كان بالسجون لا  يمكن أن يخرج إلى النور، فأنت يا وزير  الإعلام عارٌ علينا”، على حد قولها.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "بكره فى كل مساجد مصر حملة (نزل الخطيب من على المنبر) إذا كانت الخطبة تتحدث عن علاقة الدستور بالجنة والنار ونعم والجنة والمتاجرة بالدين".*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حريق جميع صناديق الاستفتاء بالمحله الكبري المحلة بتوصل لللجميع رسالة .بنفس اللفظ مفيش استفتاء فى المحلة احنا مدينة حرة واللى عاوزينه هو اللى هيمشى


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قال   عبد العزيز  حجازى، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، إن مشروع الدستور الذى سيتم   الاستفتاء عليه  السبت المقبل، عبارة عن "موضوع إنشا" ركيك الصياغة، ولا   يصلح سوى أن يكون  مواد إنشائية تدرس للصف الأول والثانى الابتدائى. 

وأكد حجازى خلال الندوة، التى عقدتها نقابة التجاريين بالقاهرة مساء  اليوم   الخميس، حول "مقومات الاقتصاد فى الدستور المصرى"، أن السياسة  المالية  فى  مشروع الدستور غير محددة الملامح، منتقدا عدم تحديد الهوية   الاقتصادية. 

وأشار رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، إلى أن الدستور لم يتطرق تماما إلى موقف    الاستثمارات، بل ولم يذكر هذه الكلمة من الأساس، ولم يتحدث عن قواعد تخصيص    الأراضى والسياحة وتحويلات العاملين رغم أنها المصادر الأساسية للموارد    المالية، أو حتى سياسة ومصادر التمويل. 

وأوضح حجازى أن لفظ "حد الكفاء" الوارد بالدستور، هو لفظ إسلامى بحت، دون تحديد ما هو هذا الحد.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحى: الاعتداء عل خالد يوسف افلاس اخلاقى ويسىء للاسلام
	   	 		قال حمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى والمرشح السابق فى انتخابات  الرئاسة  المصرية، أن الإعتداء على المخرج السينمائى خالد يوسف أمام مدينة  الانتاج  الإعلامى وتحطيم سيارته، إفلاس أخلاقي وسياسي يسئ للإسلام ولقيم  المصريين. 	 		وأوضح صباحى فى تغريدة عبر صفحتة الشخصية، على موقع تويتر:  «محاولة  الاعتداء على خالد يوسف إفلاس أخلاقي وسياسي يسئ للإسلام ولقيم  المصريين،  وعلى أجهزة الدولة أن تطبق القانون وان تحمي مصر من قطاع  الطرق». 	 		كان أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبواسماعيل «حازمون»، وتابعين  لتيارات إسلامية  أخرى معتصمة أمام مدينة الانتاج الإعلامى، قد اعتدوا على  المخرج السينمائى  وعضو التيار الشعبى خالد يوسف على مدخل مدينة الانتاج،  وحطموا سيارتة،  ووجهوا له ألفاظ نابيه. 	 		ومن جانبه أدان التيار الشعبي  المصري الاعتداء على المخرج خالد يوسف عضو  مجلس امناء التيار من قبل  المحاصرين لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامي.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

استمر معتصمو ميدان التحرير في رفضهم للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، فيما دعوا لمقاطعة الاقتراع المقرر لها السبت المقبل.
وجاءت  بعض الأراء بأنه لا داعي لتوجه الرافضين للدستور إلى   صناديق الاقتراع؛ لأن  الاستفتاء سواء ذهب معارضيه أو لم يذهبوا   سـ''يزور'' ويشترى كما حدث مع كل  الاستفتاءات السابقة.
فيما رأى أخرون أن مشروع الدستور لن يفيد ولن  يعالج   الانقسام الذي تسبب فيه الرئيس مرسي بقراراته المنحازة لجماعة  الإخوان،   التي اعتبرها بعض المتظاهرون أن الإخوان خطر على مصر كما كان  الحزب الوطني   خطر ومنبع للفساد يجب تطهيره - حسب أرائهم -.
وانتقد أخرون الرئيس مرسي واتهموه باستغلال الدستور من أجل التحكم في مصير الشعب واستنفاذ ثرواته.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

كشف  المستشار محمود  حمزة، رئيس محكمة جنح  الأزبكية، الذى أصدر حكم عدم  الاعتراف بالنائب  العام الجديد المستشار طلعت  إبراهيم، عن أن مصادر بهيئة  التفتيش القضائى  بوزارة العدل، أبلغته  بإحالته إلى الهيئة للتحقيق معه، على  خلفية الحكم  الذى أصدره، وقال إنه  عندما سألهم عن مدى رسمياً هذا الاتصال،  أكدوا له  أن استدعاء رسمى سوف يصل  إليه. 

وأضاف حمزة، فى تصريح لـ«المصرى اليوم»، أنه لم يخطر رسمياً حتى الآن    بالقرار، مشيراً إلى أنه علم من بعض المصادر القضائية إرجاء قرار إحالته    لحين الانتهاء من الاستفتاء على الدستور بعد تدخل عدد من مسؤولى اللجنة    العليا للاستفتاء، الذين طالبوا بعدم إثارة الأزمات مع القضاة لحين    الانتهاء من عملية التصويت بسبب نقص عدد رجال العدالة الراغبين فى الإشراف.   

كان قد حمزة أصدر حكماً برفض دعوى نصب أحالها النائب العام، لعدم  اعتراف   المحكمة بشرعيته. وذكرت المحكمة، فى حيثياتها، أنه ليس لرئيس  الجمهورية أن   يصدر نصوصاً دستورية دون استفتاء الشعب عليها ما دام لم يمنعه  مانع قهرى   من ذلك، وإن وجد فعليه أن يستفتى الشعب عليه فى مدة 60 يوماً  كما هو  مستقر  عليه، منوهة بأن التسليم بغير ذلك يناقض الشرعية الدستورية،  ويعصف  بمبدأ  الفصل بين السلطات والحريات، وأضافت: «وعلى ذلك فلما كان ما  صدر  بما يسمى  إعلاناً دستورياً هو فى حقيقته عمل مادى يحمل اغتصاباً  للسلطة».  

وأوضح «حمزة» أنه أصدر الحكم مسبباً بالحيثيات، وأنه لم يخالف القانون    فيما أصدره، مؤكداً استعداده للمثول أمام هيئة التفتيش القضائى. 

وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن اثنين من نواب محكمة النقض أعدا مذكرة  بالأسباب   القانونية التى اعتمد عليه المستشار محمود حمزة فى إصداره الحكم،  لتقديمها   كمذكرة دفاع عنه، إذا ما مثل أمام هيئة التفتيش القضائى 

المصدر: المصري اليوم​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

المستشار احمد الزند​
قال  المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادي قضاة مصر في أثناء   المؤتمر الصحفي أمس  الخميس لأعضاء النيابات العامة: إن أعضاء النيابة   العامة "هبوا هبة رجل  واحد" بعدما شعروا بالنيل منهم. 

واليوم يواصل أعضاء النيابة الكفاح من أجل قول الحق والصدق بعد أن  وضعوا   أيديهم بأيدي بعضهم البعض ولسانهم واحد ليقولوا للمعتدي اذهب إلي حيث  جئت.   

وطالب الزند المستشار طلعت إبراهيم النائب العام بألا يجعل منصبه يقضي  علي   تاريخه، قائلا له: "عليك أن تعود إلي أحضان القضاء فهو الحضن الدافئ   الذي  يقيك من كل شر". 

وأشار الزند إلى أن نادي القضاة تعددت فيه المؤتمرات واكتمال الجمعيات    العمومية، وجميعم جاءوا لأن النادي هو المحراب وصوت مصر الذي لا يستطيع أحد    أن يكمم أفواهه، فهنا منبر مصر الحرة التي لا تخاف ولا تقبل التقسيم،    مشددا علي أن الشعب المصري هو الذي يدافع عن حقوق القضاة وليس القضاة    أنفسهم لأنه ملك للشعب.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

سعد الدين إبراهيم 
بعد ساعات من تحطيم سيارة خالد يوسف، تعرض سعد الدين  إبراهيم،  رئيس مركز ابن خلدون للدراسات الإنمائية، لمحاولة الاعتداء من  قبل  المعتصمين أمام مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي من أنصار المرشح المستبعد من   الرئاسة حازم صلاح أبوسماعيل، أثناء خروجه من المدينة عقب استضافته من عدد   من القنوات الفضائية هناك. 
وقال إبراهيم لـ"الوطن"، عقب الاعتداء عليه، إن انصار الشيخ  حازم  حاولوا تحيط سيارتي مستخدمين العصا وبعض الآلات الحادة، ومرددين  هتافات تصف  مدينة الإنتاج بمدينة النفاق والكذب، مؤكداً أن ذلك التصرف  استمرار لسلوك  القطيع من المحاصرين للمدينة لترهيب وسائل الإعلام. 
وأضاف إبراهيم أن له يتقدم ببلاغ ضدهم، مكتفيا بالبلاغات التي تقدم بها خالد يوسف.


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

صرح  المستشار هشام  رءوف، مساعد وزير العدل  لشئون الديون العام، أن ما تردد حول  قيام وزير  العدل بتهديد المستشار  محمود حمزة القاضى الذى أصدر حكماً  بمحكمة  الأزبكية بانعدام صفة المستشار  طلعت إبراهيم النائب العام، لا أساس  له من  الصحة ولا يمت للحقيقة بشىء.  

وأضاف رءوف، أن ما حدث بالضبط أنه جرى اتصال هاتفى بين المستشار أحمد  مكى   وزير العدل والمستشار محمد حمزة والد المستشار محمود حمزة لوجود صلة   زمالة  بينهما وتحدثوا فى هذا الاتصال عن الحكم ومدى صحته من الناحية   القانونية.  

وأقر والد المستشار عدم صحة الحكم قانونياً ولم يحدث نهائياً التطرق    بالإشارة إلى المستشار محمود حمزة أو اتخاذ أى إجراء ضده بشكل مباشر أو غير    مباشر. 

وأشار رءوف إلى أنه منذ صدور الحكم من محكمة الأزبكية فقد دأب المستشار    محمود حمزة، للأسف الشديد، للترويج أنه تم استدعاؤه إلى إدارة التفتيش    القضائى وتم توجيه التهديد والوعيد له وهو ما لم يحدث ولم يتم استدعاؤه من    الأساس، مضيفاً إلى أن إدارة التفتيش فى ذات الوقت مسئولة عن التقييم   الفنى  للقضاة ومراجعة أعمالهم ويحدث ذلك بصفة يومية ومع كافة رجال القضاء   ورغم  ذلك لم يحدث استدعائه.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الفريق ضاحى خلفان قائد شرطة دبى                         


واصل الفريق ضاحى خلفان، قائد شرطة دبى، هجومه الضارى على   جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، وذراعها السياسية حزب الحرية والعدالة، قائلا:   "سيحاكمون  لقتلهم الصحفى المرحوم بإذن الله الحسينى الذى رحل إثر جريمة لا   تغتفر".

وأضاف خلفان عبر تغريدة له بصفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى    "تويتر" قائلا: "تنظيم الإخوان تنظيم مهلهل لا يجيد الإدارة إنما شاطر فى    شجاره بالشتائم"، مشيرا إلى أن الجماعة أثبتت أنهم طغاة، قائلاً "إن    التنظيم فيه جناح بلطجية".


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نشبت مشادات كلامية بين مؤيدي ومعارضي  الرئيس محمد مرسي بميدان التحرير، وقال المعارضون إننا سنصوت بـ"لا" حتى  نسقط الدستور الجديد ولن نترك الميدان إلا قبل أن نسقط الرئيس الذي فقد  شرعيته لسوء إدارته للبلاد.


وأضاف المعارضون أن مصر تحتاج لمجلس رئاسي مدني بعدما اتضحت حقيقة حمدين صباحي والبرادعي وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني.


من ناحيتهم قال المؤيدون إنه لابد من إعطاء الرئيس فرصة لأنه يحارب داخلياً وخارجياً.


وتطور الأمر إلى مناقشات حادة ومشادات كلامية بين الطرفين.


----------



## DODY2010 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> موصلنيش حاجة يعنى .. و لا اكمنى مش مصرى Full .. طيب بالعند بقى انا مش نازل .. لا اه ولا لا ... :gy0000:


*انا هنزل وهقول لاء ...........
مش عشان ادى شرعية لدستور مرفوض ..... ولا كنت من بتوع الليمون لكن عشان اشارك فى منع المهزلة دى ..........
عشان لو قاطعت انا وغيرى هيحشدوا ويقول نعم ...ويمرروا الدستور ...
هشارك فى منعه بس مشاركه ايجابية مش هقاطع وااقف فى جنب اشتم واشمت
انزلوا قولوا رايكم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أيمن نور يتراجع ويدعوا المصريين للتصويت ب (نعم) ....... ويتواصل نزع ورقة التوت عن الجميع ....*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جهاد جاد المولي  وياسمين محمد     
 	 	سادت حالة من الغضب الشديد بين متظاهري ميدان التحرير  اليوم وذلك على أثر  انقطاع الكهرباء ظهر اليوم مما تسبب في منع الشيخ عبد  الغني هندي من إلقاء  الخطبة ، لان صوته لم يصل للمصلين.
     	وعلي الرغم من ذلك قام الشيخ بآداء الخطبة دون أن يصل  صوته للمصلين بسبب  شدة الضوضاء بالميدان ، واحتشد حوله العشرات فقط علي  النقيض من أي صلاة  جمعة أخرى التي  كان يجتمع بها المئات وأحياناً الآلاف  من المصلين .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أيمن نور يتراجع ويدعوا المصريين للتصويت ب (نعم) ....... ويتواصل نزع ورقة التوت عن الجميع ....*



* انا كنت فاكره شرب شاي بالياسمين 
اتضح انه خد فلوس يشرب بيها اللي هو عايزه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا كنت فاكره شرب شاي بالياسمين *
> *اتضح انه خد فلوس يشرب بيها اللي هو عايزه *​


*أيمن نور هو الوحيد فى تاريخ مصر القضائى*
*الذى حصل على عفو صحى*
*علشان عنده " سُكر " *
*ودى مش نكتة ..دى حصلت فى عهد مُبارك *
*!!!!!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*دخل المواطن المصري المقيم بفرنسا "وليد عبد الرحيم"، إلى مقر السفارة المصرية بباريس للتصويت فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور فوجد أن أسمه تم التصويت أمامه وتم تسجيله علي قاعدة البيانات فعلياً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*السجل الإجرامى لجماعة الإخوان. 
 ________________________
 ■ محاولة إغتيال زعيم الأمة سعد باشا زغلول.
 ■ إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر أحمد باشا ماهر.
 ■ إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر محمود فهمى باشا النقراشى.... 
 ■ محاولة إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر إسماعيل باشا سرى.
 ■ محاولة إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر إسماعيل باشا صدقى.
 ■ إغتيال الوزير محمود باشا عثمان.
 ■ إغتيال الوزير بطرس باشا غالى.
 ■ محاولات متكررة وفاشلة لإغتيال زعيم الوفد مصطفى باشا النحاس.
 ■ حريق القاهرة فى الخمسينيات.
 ■ محاولة قتل الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر فى حادث المنشية.
 ■ حريق الأوبرا.
 ■ إغتيال الأديب والمفكر السياسى فرج فودة.
 ■ إغتيال الشيخ حسين الذهبى وزير الأوقاف.
 ■ إغتيال الكاتب الكبير يوسف السباعى.
 ■ إغتيال الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات.
 ■ إغتيال الدكتور رفعت المحجوب رئيس مجلس الشعب.
 ■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء النبوى إسماعيل وزير الداخلية.
 ■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء حسن أبو باشا وزير الداخلية.
 ■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء زكى بدر وزير الداخلية.
 ■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء حسن الألفى وزير الداخلية.
 ■ محاولة إغتيال د. عاطف صدقى رئيس وزراء مصر وقتل طفلة أثناء المحاولة.
 ■ سلسلة حرائق أقسام الشرطة وتفجيرها وقتل أفراد الحراسة.
 ■ سلسلة حرائق أندية الفيديو والملاهى الليلية.
 ■ مذبحة الأقصر ومقتل أكثر من تسعون سائحآ.
 ■ إطلاق النيران على أتوبيسات السياحة وتفجيرها.
 ■ مقتل سائحة ألمانية على طريق الصعيد.
 ■ تفجير فندق أوروبا بشارع الهرم ومقتل أربعة وسبعون سائحآ.
 ■ محاولة إغتيال الكاتب الكبير نجيب محفوظ.
 ■ سلسلة إنفجارات الأتوبيسات السياحة أمام المتحف المصرى.
 ■ إنفجارات شرم الشيخ.
 ■ إنفجارات دهب.
 ■ إنفجارات خان الخليلى.
 ■ إقتحام السجون وتهريب قيادات الإخوان ومن بينهم مرشح الرئاسة محمد مرسى.
 ■ تهريب مجموعة من مجاهدى حماس فى نفس اليوم " جمعة الغضب ".
 * هذا بعض وليس كل التاريخ الإجرامي والدموي لهذه الجماعة المحظورة التى  تتاجر بالدين والتى لا دين ولا شرف لها والتى لا تصون  العهود ولا تحترم الوعود.
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المحلاوى" يهاجم الإعلام فى خطبة الجمعة والعشرات يهتفون ضد الاستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل ::: تراشق بالحجارة في محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بعد دعوة  "المحلاوي" المصلين للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

(رويترز)
قال  شاهد من رويترز، إن مصابين سقطوا اليوم الجمعة، فى اشتباكات بمدينة  الإسكندرية المصرية الساحلية بين مؤيدين ومعارضين لمشروع دستور مثير للجدل  يدعمه الرئيس الإسلامى محمد مرسى ويبدأ التصويت عليه غدا.

وقال الشاهد "رأيت 13 مصابا بجروح وكدمات وسحجات سقطوا فى الشوارع فى منطقة  محطة الرمل بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم"، وأضاف أن الحجارة والزجاجات  الفارغة والأسلحة البيضاء استخدمت فى الاشتباكات التى تلت هتافات ضد مرسى  وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين التى ينتمى إليها بعد أن دعا خطيب الجمعة الشيخ  أحمد المحلاوى للتصويت بنعم على مشروع الدستور.

وتابع، "أن المعارضين أشعلوا النار فى ثلاث سيارات ظنا منهم أنها استخدمت فى نقل الحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة والأسلحة البيضاء".


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

استعداد للدستور .. إعلان حالة الطواريء 

​12/14/2012 3:40 PM​​​استعدادا  للدستور وتحسبا لوقوع أي أعمال عنف أو أعمال تخريبية في البلاد والمنشآت  الهامة أعلنت حالة الطوارئ في أغلب المنشآت المصرية مثل مترو الأنفاق  وقطارات السكة الحديد استعداداً للاستفتاء علي الدستور غداً السبت.​وقد  كثفت أجهزة الأمن من تواجدها لرجال الشرطة وغرف العمليات داخل قطارات مترو  الأنفاق للخطين الأول والثاني (المرج – حلوان) و(شبرا الخيمة – المنيب)  وذلك لتأمين الركاب من أي أعمال تخريبية قد يلجأ إليها البعض مستغلاً  الظروف الحالية التي تمر بها البلاد.​أكدت  التقارير الواردة لقيادات مترو الأنفاق أن بعض الشباب ممن يدعون أنهم ثوار  سيقومون صباح الغد بإيقاف حركة القطارات بالمترو بالمحطات الرئيسية، وهي  (شبرا الخيمة والشهداء والعتبة والسادات وحلوان والمرج).


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*mportant]



*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*
**



*














*



*

​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب: أحمد علام      
 	 	أكد عمرو حمزاوي النائب البرلماني السابق أن جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني موقفها  من الدستور الجديد مرفوض تمامًا وذلك عبرت عنه من  خلال جماهير الشعب المصري  على مدار الأسابيع الماضية من مسيرات واعتصامات  سلمية وسوف نعبر عنه  إجرائيًا من غدًا من خلال دعوتا لكل مصري ومصرية  بالتصويت في العملية  الاستفتائية على الدستور بـ"لا".
     	وأشار حمزاوي من خلال كلمته بمؤتمر جبهة الإنقاذ بحزب  المصريين الأحرار أن  الجبهة لديها استطلاعات رأي حول عملية الاستفتاء  مشجعة للغاية ترجح  التصويت بـ"لا".


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اقرأً بالوفد..لا لدستور يصنع ديكتاتوراً جديداً                           




 

 ​ 
                                                                          بوابة الوفد ـ خاص:                                              الجمعة , 14 ديسمبر 2012 18:30              
     تنشر جريدة الوفد بعددها الصادر غدا السبت عددًا من  الموضوعات الساخنة حول  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور والدعوة للاستفتاء  بـ"لا" على الدستور  لتجاهله مطالب عدد كبير من فئات الشعب المصري.
     ويشتمل عدداً من الموضوعات الهامة أبرزها:
    -لا لدستور ظالم يتجاهل 3 ملايين عاطل، 7 ملايين بالعشوائيات، 10ملايين مريض كبد،48 مليون بنت وأم.
    -الدستور وثيقة إزعان لاستعباد الشعب وتفكيك مؤسسات الدولة.
    -الدستور يهدر العدالة الاجتماعية ويضطهد المرأة والطفل والمعاقين
    -الدستور يقيد الحريات الخاصة والعامة ويتغول على السلطة القضائية
    - التحرير والاتحادية "إيد واحدة"ضد الدستور
    -الاثنين اجتماع الهيئة العليا للوفد
    -خالد يوسف وسعد الدين إبراهيم يتهمان أبو إسماعيل بمحاولة قتلهما
    -مهلة 72 ساعة لاستقالة مكى وطلعت
    - تعليق عمل نيابات اليوم واعتصام أمام مكتب النائب العام الاثنين


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بالصورة لا تعليق 
 2012-12-14 18:41:23     





  [COLOR=black ! important]




دول عصابه معقول دول فى  مصر  الغاليه


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو إسماعيل يعلق الاعتصام بمدينة الانتاج الإعلامى  


12/14/2012   6:35 PM​






 	علق أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل اعتصامهم أمام مدينة الانتاج الإعلامى لحين الانتهاء من إستفتاء الدستور غدا.

 	وتعهد أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل بالعودة مجددا عقب الانتهاء من إستفتاء الدستور مباشرة.

 	وقام أنصار أبو إسماعيل بفك الخيام التى نصبوها امام المدينة استعداداً للرحيل وتنظيف مقر الاعتصام.
​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

صرح الدكتور محمد شوقى مدير  مستشفى  المنيرة العام بأن المستشفى استقبلت  اليوم حالتين من مظاهرات  واعتصامات  ميدان التحرير حتى الآن وحالتهما  مستقرة.
  	وقال شوقى  فى تصريح لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم -  إن حالة منهما   لشابة أصيبت بكدمات فى القدم نتيجة التزاحم ، والأخرى لرجل  يبلغ من العمر   نحو 60 عاما اصيب بارتفاع فى ضغط الدم نتيجة الانفعالات  والتزاحم .. مشيرا   إلى أنه تم إجراء كافة الاسعافات والفحوصات اللازمة  لهما ، وبعد أن اطمأن   الأطباء عليهما قرر خروجهما.
  	وأضاف مدير المستشفى أنه تم رفع درجة الاستعدادات القصوى  بالمستشفى وتم   توفير كافة الادوية والمستلزمات والفرق الطبية تحسبا لاية  طوارىء واستعدادا   للاستفتاء على الدستور الذى سيتم اجراؤه غدا.​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر من إسكندرية  دايهاتسو نقل رقمها س هـ ج 7934 متروسة اخوان باسلحة بيضاء وشوم ريحة سيدى جابر
 2012-12-14 18:34:31       1 





  [


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

قرار من الفضائيات بخصوص أبوإسماعيل
2012-12-14 18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




38​





الفضائيات ترد على حصار «الإنتاج الإعلامى».. وتقرر عدم استضافة ««أبوإسماعيل»
  قرر مقدمو البرامج على الفضائيات منع استضافة الشيخ حازم   صلاح أبوإسماعيل، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، بعد مرور أسبوع على حصار أنصاره   لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، وترويعهم وتهديدهم للإعلاميين. وأكد الإعلاميون   أن «أبوإسماعيل» لم يكن يعرفه أحد إلا من خلال استضافته فى برامجهم،   وقالوا: «إنهم لن يتراجعوا عن القرار إلا بعد اعتذاره وتأكيده أن ما فعله   خطأ». فى سياق متصل ساد انقسام بين المعتصمين أمام المدينة حول فض   الاعتصام، وقال صفوت بركات، أحد أعضاء حملة «أبوإسماعيل» لـ«الوطن»: «إنهم   استجابوا لشكرى أبوعميرة، رئيس التليفزيون المصرى الذى طلب الانسحاب مقابل   ترشيد الإعلام». وأعلنت حملة «أبوإسماعيل» فض اعتصامها أمام بوابتى 4 و2   لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، وقالت: إنها حققت الهدف المطلوب من الاعتصام وهو   تحقيق التوازن المطلوب، وقال أيمن إلياس، عضو المكتب التنفيذى للحركة:  «إن  عودتهم مرة أخرى احتمال قائم فى حالة الاعتداء على الشرعية الممثلة فى   الدكتور محمد مرسى». وأضاف: «لغة الإعلام تغيرت إلى حد ما، فبدأت وسائل   الإعلام تطلق دعوات للحوار والنقاش والرجوع إلى ميثاق شرف المهنة والتزام   الحيادية فى نقل الأخبار وهو ما نأمله، وكذلك رصدنا عدم وقوع قتلى وأحداث   عنف منذ بداية الاعتصام لأن وجودنا هو نوع من الردع للقوى المتآمرة التى   تقود العنف ضد المتظاهرين». وقال الدكتور محمد جلال، عضو المكتب الإعلامى   للجبهة السلفية: «إن اعتصام الإسلاميين أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى   مستمر». وأضاف جلال لـ«الوطن»: «ما أشيع عن فض الاعتصام غير صحيح وأتى على   لسان من يحسبون على أبوإسماعيل رغم إعلانه أكثر من مرة أنه لا يوجد متحدث   باسمه حتى إنشاء حزبه وحركته العالمية».


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

قام متظاهرون بحرق سيارة الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى خطيب مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالأسكندرية عقب دعوته التصويت على الدستور بـ"نعم".

 	يأتى ذلك فى ظل اشتباكات شهدتها الأسكندرية بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للدستور عقب دعوة شيخ الفتنة، وأسفرت عن 19 مصابا.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نبيل شرف الدين يعرض صورة على تويتر الان وشاهد ماذا كتب 
 2012-12-14 19:15:09       1 













​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

"الداخلية": تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام "القائد إبراهيم" منع انتشار القوات حول المسجد 
 
 

 
                         الجمعة 14.12.2012 - 06:51 م                 
 





 ​                  صرح  مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية، بأنه فى  إطار المتابعات  الأمنية لمجريات الأحداث بمحافظة الإسكندرية، فقد تجمع  اليوم 14 ديسمبر  الجارى، عقب صلاة الجمعة، عدد من المعارضين والمؤيدين  أمام مسجد القائد  إبراهيم، وتبادلوا الهتافات ثم تطور الموقف إلى تبادل  لإلقاء الحجارة تدخلت  على أثره قوات الأمن للفصل بينهم.

 وقد تزايدت أعداد المعارضين خارج المسجد إلى حوالى 2000 شخص بدعوى احتجاز   اثنين منهم داخل المسجد، وحال انتشار القوات حول المسجد للفصل بين  الطرفين،  وتم ضبط عدد (6) أشخاص بمعاونة الأهالى أحدهم بحوزته سلاح نارى  وبعضهم  يحوز أسلحة بيضاء.

وتمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من إخراج الشخصين المحتجزين داخل المسجد فى محاولة   منها لاحتواء الموقف، وقد أسفرت الأحداث عن إصابة عدد من المواطنين ورجال   الشرطة واحتراق ثلاث سيارات بمحيط المسجد.

وتواصل الأجهزة الأمنية متابعتها للسيطرة على الموقف وتحديد المتهمين، وتكثيف الجهود لفض المتجمعين بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم.


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*جهاد احد عناصر الاخوان في غزوة الاسكندرية*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أظهرت منصة ميدان  التحرير المنصوبة أمام الجامعة الأمريكية، بعد انتهاء  صلاة الجمعة العديد  من العواطف الجياشة التي دمعت لها القلوب قبل العيون  بعد بكاء عدد كبير من  المتظاهرين إثر صعود والدة أحد الشهداء ويدعى محمد  فاروق فى ثورة يناير،  وهي والدة أيضًا أحد المقبوض عليهم في أحداث  الاتحادية الأخيرة إلى  المنصة، ومطالبتها وتوسلها لمعرفة مصير ابنها ومعرفة  سبب القبض عليه.  	    	   	وصعدت شقيقة أحد شهداء ماسبيرو من الأقباط تطالب بوحدة المتظاهرين  وتؤكد  على نسيج الأمة الواحد وترفض تصريحات الدعاة التي تنال من وحدة  البلاد على  حد قولها، مستشهدة ببعض آيات القرآن الكريم التى تنبذ التفرقة:  "واعتصموا  بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا" وسط حالة من الهتافات المناهضة  لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين.  	   	في السياق ذاته، أكد عدد من المتظاهرين من  فوق المنصة على أن شهيد الصحافة  الحسيني أبو ضيف ليس من جماعة الإخوان،  مطالبين بعدم تقبل العزاء فيه قبل  القصاص له ولباقي الشهداء ممن سقطوا  غدرًا وظلمًا، واهتز الميدان بالعديد  من الهتافات المناهضة لمشروع الدستور  الذي من المقرر أن تبدأ المرحلة  الأولى في الاستفتاء عليه غدًا.  	   	 وعلى الصعيد الميدانى، قام المتظاهرون بتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية في ميدان   التحرير؛ للمشاركة في فعاليات مليونية اليوم وانتشر أفراد اللجان الشعبية   بصورة مكثفة على مداخل ومخارج الميدان؛ لبحث هويات المتظاهرين والتأكد من   عدم اندساس أي عناصر مخربة.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عاد الهدوء بمحيط ساحة مسجد القائد  إبراهيم ، عقب إلقاء ثوار الإسكندرية  درساً قاسياً للسلفيين والإخوان   الذين أشهروا الأسلحة البيضاء فى وجهة  الثوار بعد إعلانهم الجهاد عليهم  قائلين " تكبير .. الله أكبر ،  جهاد الله  أكبر " ، لكن دون جدوى قام  الثوار بضربهم وحرق سياراتهم التى  تحمل  الأسلحه وطردهم هم والسبب الرئيسى  فى موقعة القائد إبراهيم التى اسفر عنها  14 مصاباً الشيخ " المحلاوى "بعد  دعوته للتصويت بنعم فى استفتاء صباح غد  السبت .


 	حيث سيطر ثوار الإسكندرية على ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم ،  وإنسحاب الأمن  من محيط الأزاريطة  وعادت الحياة إلى مجاريها فى المدينه  المدنيه الثائرة .


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل واول فضيحة تزوير فى الاستفتاء 
 2012-12-14 18:00:38       1 






   القضاة يكشفون التزوير: 74 قاضياً معتذراً فى قوائم المشرفين على الاستفتاء
           كشفت مصادر قضائية عن إدراج 74 قاضياً معتذراً عن عدم الإشراف على  استفتاء  الدستور فى كشوف المشرفين، ما أصاب اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  بارتباك  شديد، قبل ساعات من بدء الاستفتاء.      وأضافت المصادر أن حالة  الارتباك بدأت عندما لاحظ أحد قضاة محكمة جنوب  القاهرة الابتدائية إدراج  اسمه ضمن كشوف القضاة المشرفين رغم تقدمه باعتذار  مكتوب إلى اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات ورئيس المحكمة، وبعدها تم اكتشاف  أسماء 74 قاضياً يعملون  بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة وحدها، قدموا اعتذارات عن عدم  الإشراف ولا تزال  أسماؤهم مدرجة بكشوف توزيع القضاة على اللجان الانتخابية،  وتوقعت المصادر  أن تشهد معظم لجان الاستفتاء إغلاقا تاما لعدم وجود قضاة  بها.      وأكد  المستشار أحمد قناوى، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى القضاة، لـ«الوطن»، ارتفاع  نسبة  المعتذرين عن عدم الإشراف ضمن الموزعين على اللجان إلى ثلث الكشوف فى  ظل  عدم وجود أعداد احتياطية كافية لسد هذا العجز الكبير.      وقال المستشار  زغلول البلشى، الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات،  لـ«الوطن»: إن  القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء تسلموا جميعا مظاريف بها  أوراق بطاقات  الاستفتاء ومحاضر الفرز، مؤكدا أن عدد القضاة الموافقين على  الإشراف تخطى  الـ10 الآف قاض.      وأضاف: اللجنة وضعت فى حسبانها كل الاحتمالات. ووجَّه  حديثه للقضاة: «اللى  عايز يشرف أهلا وسهلا، واللى مش عايز أهلا وسهلا»،  مؤكدا رفع أسماء 5 قضاة  فور التأكد من مشاركتهم فى الجمعية التأسيسية، من  بينهم المستشار محمد  فؤاد جاد الله، مستشار الرئيس، ورفع كل الأسماء  المشابهة للمستشارين  الخمسة، منعا للغط أو استغلال البعض أى اسم مشابه  لإحداث بلبلة لا داعى  لها.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بالصور.ميليشات الإخوان تدهس معارضوالدستوربالإسكندرية



              		الجمعة, 14 ديسمبر 2012 16:38     




 		                             إتشباكات مليشيات الإخوان             


                     الإسكندرية - حسن أبوشقرة:     
 	 	اندلعت عقب صلاة الجمعة أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم معركة  حامية بين الثوار  والقوى الوطنية و بين المليشيات البلطجية من الإخوان  والسلفيين الذي هاجموا  الثوار بالسيوف والحجارة والأسلحة النارية فور  انتهائهم من أداء الصلاة  وشروعهم في بدء مظاهرة سلمية لهم أمام المسجد ضمت  العديد من السياسية  والقوى الوطنية.
     	وفور قيام الثوار ومعارضي مرسي بالهتافات المعادية له  ولسياسته الخاطئة  التي قسمت البلاد إلى طوائف وحولت إلى ساحات للحرب وسفك  الدماء قام معارضي  مرسي من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومعهم أعضاء من  حزب النور السلفي  بالاعتداء على الثوار وسفك دمائهم على الأرض والتعدي علي  بالضرب بالحجارة  والأسلحة البيضاء والسيوف و إصابة العشرات منهم.
	فيما بعض المتظاهرين وأهالي المنطقة قاموا بالتصدي لهم و القبض على بعضهم   بعد تقييدهم وشل حركتهم حتى وصلت قوات من مديرية أمن الإسكندرية وألقت   القبض عليهم وانتقلت بهم إلى قسم شرطة العطارين لإجراء التحقيقات معهم.
	ومن ناحية أخرى استغلت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منابر المساجد وقاموا   بتوجيه المصليين بضرورة الذهاب للتصويت والإدلاء بنعم و أوهموا المصلين   والبسطاء، أن هذا واجب وطني وأن من يتخلف عنه سوف يلاقي أشد العذاب من الله   وأن من يذهب ويقول نعم سوف يلقي جزاءً موفورًا وعمم جماعة الإخوان هذه   الخطب على جميع المساجد التي يستحوذون عليها.





​ 

 

 




​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

السويس - عبدالله ضيف:                              الجمعة , 14 ديسمبر 2012 17:30          
     تظاهر اليوم بميدان الأربعين بالسويس عقب صلاة الجمعة فى مليونية "لا للدستور" مئات المواطنين بالسويس ضد الدستور .
     وهتف المتظاهرون ضد محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية  وفرماناته وإعلاناته  الديكتاتورية ودستور الإخوان الباطل، كما هتفوا ضد  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  ومرشدها وحلفائها من باقى الأحزاب الدينية.
    وأكد المواطنون المتظاهرون بالسويس أنهم سيقومون بالتصويت بكلمة .. لا  ..  لدستور الإخوان الجائر الذى يفرض حكم شمولى بوليسى عسكرى تحت مظلة  دستور  شمولى .


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أشعلت خطبة  الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى فتيل الاشتباكات  العنيفة بين أفراد من  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وآخرين من المصلين الذين  فقدوا أعصابهم بسبب ما جاء  فيها وحاولوا مناقشة الشيخ المحلاوي وإثنائه عن  الاسترسال فيها، فتصدت لهم   فرق من جماعة الإخوان ومنعوهم من دخول المسجد  واشتبكوا معهم واحتجزوا  ثلاثة منهم داخل المسجد وأوسعوهم ضربا بينما أنهى  المحلاوي خطبته سريعا  فيما تسببت الاشتباكات الدائرة حتى الآن في إصابة  العشرات من الجانبين، كما  تدخلت قوات الأمن المركزي لحل الأزمة.
 		                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   في  البداية دعا الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي الشعب المصري للذهاب  الي الاستفتاء مؤكدا  أنه فريضة إسلامية  وواجب ديني كالصلاة والصوم محذرا  من المقاطعة.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  وطالب "المحلاوي "  الشعب المصري بالذهاب الي الاستفتاء  والتصويت بنعم  مؤكدا أن الرافضين  للاستفتاء يريدون أن تظل مصرفي دائرة  المظاهرات والاعتصامات لأنهم ينفذون  مخططا خارجيا لتخريب مصر  وأضاف "  الشعب زهق من المظاهرات والاعتصامات وهو  يريد الآن مصلحته ".                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          وتابع" :الاستفتاء علي  الدستور سينهي كل هذا وسيضمن الاستقرار لمصر   مضيفا " وإن شاء الله  سوف  تكون مصر في أعلي مكان .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              وأضاف أن الجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور تتكون من خيرة رجال  مصرفهم من انتخبهم الشعب أعضاءً لمجلس الشعب  مؤكدا أن هذه اللجنة كانت  برضاء الجميع ومشاركة جميع الفئات والقوي  السياسية.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          وأكد  أن تلك اللجنة كان من  المفروض أن تتكون من 70% منها من الإسلاميين لأنهم هم  من شكلو تلك النسبة  في مجلس الشعب ولكن جامل تيار الإسلام السياسي هؤلاء   وشكلو اللجنة بنسبة  50 لـ 50  منتقدا من يقول إن الإسلاميين قد سلقو  الدستور قائلا " هناك  مادة وافق عليها الجميع  في لائحة  الجمعية التأسيسية  وهي أن تجتمع  الجمعية عند التصويت بلا انقطاع.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       وأضاف "المحلاوي" ما من مادة إلا ووافق عليها  هؤلاء  المنسحبون  وهناك أوراق تثبت  توقيعاتهم عليها مؤكدا أن الموضوع ليس   الدستور  وإنه أكبر من ذلك وهو  أن هؤلاء لا يريدون أن يحكمنا رجل مسلم    خرج من السجن .وأشار" المحلاوي " إلي أن هذا الدستور هو الأعظم في تاريخ   الدساتير المصرية  مؤكدا أنه لو كان به شئ يريد تعديل فهناك مادة تتيح   لمجلس الشعب التعديل عليه ولكن بأغلبية.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت صحيفة "دى تزايت" الألمانية، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن مرسى يكتب بيديه بداية النهاية لنظامه، وأن القرارات التى يتّخذها تذكّر بالفترة التى كانت تعيشها ألمانيا فى الأربعينيات.

ووصفت الصحيفة مرس بـ"أدولف هتلر" الجديد، الذى فاز بالانتخابات الرئاسية، لكنه لم يلبث أن أذاق شعبه مرارة الديكتاتورية والظلم، وأن الإخوان المسلمين هم صورة للحزب النازى العنصرى الذى كان يميّز بين أفراد الشعب، حسب العقيدة واللون.

وأبرزت الصحيفة الألمانية أن صناديق الاقتراع التى يبرر من خلالها مرسى تمسّكه بالشرعية، لم تكن أبدًا مبررًا لطغيان الحاكم، فبوش الابن فاز بالانتخابات الأمريكية فترتَين متتاليتَين، وعانى من قراراته العالم أجمع لا شعبه فقط.*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الشرقية : رأفت نجم     
 	 	تعرض أعضاء من حركة 6 أبريل للضرب في قرية العدوة مسقط رأس الرئيس محمد مرسي التابعة لمركز ههيا بالشرقية .
     	كان أعضاء الحركة ذهبوا للقرية وقاموا بتوزيع منشورات  تدعو لرفض الدستور  الجديد والتصويت " بلا " والكتابة على حوائط منازل  القرية "لا للدستور "  فانتفض أهالي القرية وأمسكوا بهم، وانهالوا عليهم  ضرباً وأخذوا ما بحوزتهم  من منشورات وأحبار وشارك فى ذلك سيدات وشباب  القرية لما اعتبروه إهانة في  حقهم، بأن يدعو أحد لرفض الدستور في مسقط رأس  الرئيس محمد مرسي، وقام  الأهالي بطردهم إلى خارج القرية


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تحفظت  قوات الأمن المنتشرة بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم  بمنطقة محطة الرمل  بالإسكندرية على 3 "إسلاميين" عُثر بحوزتهم على سيوف  وزجاجات مولوتوف. 

وقام اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، بإلقاء كلمة على   المتظاهرين طالب خلالها منهم مغادرة المكان متعهدًا بمحاسبة كل من اعتدى   على المتظاهرين السلميين، إلا أن  المتظاهرين ردوا عليه بهتافات: "باطل   محمد مرسي باطل"، مطالبين بإطلاق سراح زملائهم. 

كانت اشتباكات قد اندلعت بين المتظاهرين وبين أفراد من جماعة الإخوان   المسلمون عقب صلاة الجمعة، حيث اتهم المتظاهرون أفراد الجماعة بالاعتداء   عليهم واحتجازهم عددا من المتظاهرين داخل المسجد. 

يأتي ذلك، بينما قام الشيخ المحلاوي، الذي دعا للتصويت بـ "نعم"،  بإمامة  المصلين لصلاة المغرب، مما أدى لتجمهر المتظاهرين حول المسجد من  جديد، حتى  وصلت الأعداد مرة أخرى إلى الآلاف.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

قال ضاحى خلفان، قائد شرطة دبي، إن   التقدم وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين شيئان لا يلتقيان على الإطلاق، مشيرًا إلى   أن الإخوان في مصر الغاية منهم ليس لصالح الإسلام والمسلمين، بل العكس   تماماً ومصر هي المستهدف الأول.

وأكد خلفان عبر تغريدة له على موقع "تويتر"، أن تنظيم الإخوان مهلهل ولا   يجيد الإدارة، إنما شاطر في شجاره بالشتائم،  مضيفًا أن جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين على وشك الانهيار، كما زعم بأن الإخوان ستتعرض للمحاكمة على أثر   قتلهم الصحفي الحسيني أبوضيف الذي رحل إثر جريمة لا تغتفر.

ووجه خلفان سؤالاً على مقولة يصف بها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قائلا: "الإخوان لا عهد لهم - من قائل هذه العبارة؟.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل ...... الرئيس محمد مرسي أصدر منذ قليل إعلاناً دستورياً جديداً بموجبه تعديل بعض قوانين الدوري المصري لكرة القدم حسب الشريعة الاسلامية :

1) عدم الانفراد بالـمرمى إلا بوجود مَحرم .
2) اللاعب الذي يحصل على طرد كفارته كفالة يتيم
3) يمنع حساب الهدف خارج الأرض بهدفين لشبهة الربا
4) الخروج على الحَكم جائز إذا لم يحكم بما أنزل الله
5) استبدال الصفارة بالدف حيث أن الصفارة من المعازف المحرمة شرعاً
6) الشورت يجب ان يكون شرعى تحت الركبة
7) عدم استقدام حكام أجانب حيث أنه لا ولاية لكافر على مسلم
8) إلزام جميع اللاعبين بأداء سجدة شكر بعد كل هجمة حتى لو لم يتم إحراز هدف
9) في حال تقدم فريق الخصم بهدفين أو أكثر يجوز لكابتن الفريق اعلان الجهاد*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 





 

*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

دعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، فى بيانها رقم  15 جموع الشعب المصرى إلى  النزول إلى صناديق الاقتراع غدا والتصويت بـ  "لا" على مشروع الدستور الذى  أعده فصيل سياسى بمفرده.

وأكد حمدين صباحى عضو جبهة الإنقاذ أن التصويت بـ"نعم" على هذا المشروع هو   الذى سيؤدى إلى عدم الاستقرار بسب الانقسام العميق بين الشعب المصرى حوله.

وأضاف أن التصويت بـ"لا" هو الذى سيمنح مصر الاستقرار السياسى اللازم   لتحسين مستوى معيشة المصريين المتدهورة، مقابل مشروع الدستور الذى تجاهل   الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للشعب بمن فيهم من عمال وفلاحين والطبقات   محدودة الدخل.​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نظم عدد  من القوى السياسية والحزبية،  الجمعة، وقفة  احتجاجية بميدان الشون، في  مدينة المحلة الكبرى، بمحافظة  الغربية، وذلك  لرفض الدستور الجديد، ورفع  متظاهرون الأكفان على أيديهم في  مقدمة المسيرة.
 وردد المتظاهرون هتافات ضد الرئيس محمد مرسي، وجماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين،  ومكتب الإرشاد منها «الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام»، و«يسقط  حكم  المرشد»،  و«يسقط محمد مرسي»، و«اقتل واحد اقتل مية.. الإخوان باعوا   القضية»، و«لا  سلفي ولا إخوان.. الثورة لسه في الميدان»، و«ثوّار أحرار   هنكمل المشوار»،  و«اسمع أم شهيد بتنادي.. الإخوان قتلوا ولادى».
 ورفع المتظاهرون الأعلام، ولافتات ترفض حكم الإخوان، مدون على بعضها «لا لدستور الإخوان»، و«لا لدستور مكتب الإرشاد».
 وانطلقت المسيرة من ميدان الشون، بامتداد شارع البحر،  وتوقفت  أمام مجلس  مدينة المحلة الكبرى، قبل أن تستكمل طريقها بمنطقة  المحجوب، ورفض   المتظاهرون الخروج خلف سيارة تابعة للمهندس حمدي الفخرانى،  نائب مجلس   الشعب السابق، وقاموا بتدوين عبارات منددة بالدستور الجديد على  جدران   الشوارع، والمنشآت العامة.
 شارك في تنظيم الفعاليات كل من أحزاب الدستور، والتيار   الشعبي، والمصري  الديمقراطي، والشيوعي المصري، والتحالف الاشتراكي، وحركات 6   إبريل،  والجبهة الديمقراطية، وشباب المحلة الثائر، وائتلاف شباب الثورة   الشرارة،  ونصب المتظاهرون خيمة بالميدان للاعتصام، واستخدامها كمستشفى   ميداني  لإسعاف المصابين في حالة وقوع اشتباكات.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بالصور..الطرف الثالث الإخوانى يظهر بالإسكندرية ويهدد حياة المواطنين 

​12/14/2012   7:32 PM​



​
  	تناقل العديد من النشطاء عبر شبكات التواصل الإجتماعى  "فيس بوك" و  "تويتر"، بعض الصور التى التقطتها عدسات وسائل الإعلام، صباح  اليوم، أثناء  الإشتباكات التى وقعت بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم  بالإسكندرية، نتيجة خطبة  الشيخ المحلاوى التى أشعلت الموقف عقب تأدية صلاة  الجمعة، لشنه هجوما حادا  على معارضى الدستور.



  	حيث تناقل النشطاء صورا لبعض عناصر جماعة الإخوان  والتيارات الإسلامية،  وهم يحملون أسحلة بيضاء، وسيوف، وعصى خشبية، وصورا  لسيارة تحمل طوب وكسر  رخام.



  	الأمر الذى وصفه النشطاء بسقوط دولة القانون، وعدم إحترام الرأى والرأى الآخر.



  	وكانت قد تجددت الاشتباكات منذ قليل، بين مؤيدى ومعارضى  الدستور، وذلك عقب  وصول مسيرة شارع بورسعيد إلى ساحة مسجد القائد ابراهيم،  مما ادى الى تراشق  بالحجارة واشتباكات بالايدى والعصى.





  	فيما يشهد كورنيش الإسكندرية، حالة من الكر والفر، وسط  انسحاب قوات الأمن  المركزى من طريق الكورنيش، الذى قامت إدارة المرور  بإغلاقه بالحواجز  المرورية، لمنع مرور السيارات به.


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*مازال الشيخ المحلاوي محتجزا داخل مسجد القائد ابراهيم بالاسكندرية *


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الكنائس الثلاثة ترسل أسماء مرشحيها للشورى لرئاسة الجمهورية


  الجمعة، 14 ديسمبر  2012 - 20:04





                            رفيق جريش                         
كتب مايكل فارس​ 

أرسلت الكنائس المصرية الثلاثة الإنجيلية والأرثوذكسية    والكاثوليكية أسماء مرشحيها لعضوية مجلس الشورى لرئاسة الجمهورية مساء    اليوم الجمعة، بعد أن أعلنت الرئاسة قيام الرئيس بتعيين 90 عضوا.

وقال القمص أنجيلوس إسحاق سكرتير البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية    وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أرسلت    اليوم للرئاسة قائمة بأربعة أسماء لمرشحيها لعضوية مجلس الشورى.

وأضاف الأب رفيق جريش، رئيس المكتب الإعلامى للكنيسة الكاثوليكية أنهم أرسلوا عشرة أسماء لتختار الرئاسة منها اسمين.

من جهة أخرى قال القس أندريه زكى، رئيس نائب رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية إنهم أرسلوا اسمين.

ورفضت الكنائس الإفصاح عن أسماء مرشحيها حتى لا تسبب حرجا لأحد بسبب عدم اختياره.

وكان المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية، التقى أمس مع عدد من القوى    الوطنية وممثلى الكنيستين الإنجيلية والكاثوليكية، وعرض عليهم  آليات    اختيار الـ90 عضوا بمجلس الشورى، وكان مقترحا أعدته الرئاسة، بأن ترشح    الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية 4 أسماء والكاثوليكية 2 والإنجيلية 2، وأن يتم تمثيل    الأحزاب التى أسست بعد الانتخابات البرلمانية ولها وجود على أرض الواقع،    بحيث تأخذ مقعدين، إضافة لمخاطبة الأحزاب لترسل أسماء مرشحيها وفى حال عدم    إرسال الأسماء فسوف يتم اختيارهم من الشخصيات العامة، عطفا على أن حزب    الحرية والعدالة لن يرشح أسماء، لأنه يشكل أغلبية فى مجلس الشعب، على أن    ترسل الأسماء فى موعد أقصاه اليوم الجمعة.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

فى اجتماع الهيئة يوم 14 ديسمبر 2012 بحضور 25 من نشطاء الاقباط و  رؤساء   الجمعية الحقوقية و المنظمات و الشخصيات العامة قرارنا دعوة الشعب المصرى   المدنى الى اداء واجبهم الوطنى و حضور الاستفتاء و اختيار ما يناسب كل شخص .
على ان اغلبية و جميع الحاضرين قرارو رفض الدستور و علامة لا على الدستور لوجود عوار شديد فى كثير من النصوص 

د.شريف دوس ( رئيس الهيئة )


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

صرح مسئول مركز  الإعلام الأمني بوزارة الداخلية، بأنه فى  إطار المتابعات الأمنية لمجريات  الأحداث بمحافظة الإسكندرية، فقد تجمع  اليوم 14 ديسمبر الجاري عقب صلاة  الجمعة عدد من المعارضين والمؤيدين أمام  مسجد القائد إبراهيم وتبادلوا  الهتافات ثم تطور الموقف إلى تبادل لإلقاء  الحجارة.
وقد تدخلت على أثره قوات الأمن للفصل بينهم، وتزايدت أعداد   المعارضين خارج المسجد إلى حوالى 2000 شخص بدعوى احتجازاإثنين منهم داخل   المسجد، وحال انتشار القوات حول المسجد للفصل بين الطرفين تم ضبط (6) أشخاص   بمعاونة الأهالي أحدهم بحوزته سلاح ناري وبعضهم يحوز أسلحة بيضاء.
وقد تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من إخراج الشخصين المحتجزين داخل المسجد فى   محاولة منها لاحتواء الموقف، وقد أسفرت الأحداث عن إصابة عدد من المواطنين   ورجال الشرطة واحتراق ثلاث سيارات بمحيط المسجد .
وتواصل الأجهزة الأمنية متابعتها للسيطرة على الموقف وتحديد المتهمين، وتكثيف الجهود لفض المتجمعين بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم .


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرو رابعة                         
كتب رامى نوار     

شنت منصة المتظاهرين بميدان رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر   هجوماً  حاداً على جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى والقوى السياسية التى تدعو بالتصويت   بلا فى  الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر إقامته غدا، متهمة كلا من الدكتور   محمد  البرادعى وعمرو موسى وحمدين صباحى مؤسسى الجبهة بالعمالة والعبث  بأمن  مصر.

وأكد المتحدثون من أعلى المنصة منذ قليل، أن القوى الليبرالية أنفقوا    أموالا طائلة فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ومن بعدها انتخابات الشورى والرئاسة،    وعرقلة المشروع الإسلامى موضحين أن الشعب المصرى متدين بفطرته وانحاز فى    الانتخابات بعد الثورة إلى أعضاء التيار الإسلامى الذين يثق فيهم  واختاروا   رئيساً مسلماً يحافظ على الشريعة الإسلامية.

واتهمت المنصة قيادات سابقة بالحزب الوطنى المنحل بإنفاق الكثير من الأموال    للترويج لرفض مشروع الدستور الحالى، عبر الدفع بسيارات تجوب المحافظات    وعلى رأسها المنوفية للدعوة بالتصويت بلا على استفتاء الدستور.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

إصابة مراسل لوفيجارو الفرنسية فى اشتباكات الدستور بالأسكندرية 

​12/14/2012   7:45 PM​




​
      أصيب أحد مراسلى صحيفة لوفيجارو الفرنسية، ويدعى أحمد إبراهيم، قد أصيب فى الاشتباكات فى محيط مسجد القائد ابراهيم اليوم.
      وأفاد شهود عيان أن إصابته ربما نتيجة لطلق ناري فى الجمجمة، أثناء تغطية إشتباكات الأسكندرية بين مؤيدى ومعارض الرئيس.​       كانت اشتباكات قد وقعت بين مؤيدي الدستور و معارضيه عند طريق الكورنيش    أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية بعد صلاة الجمعة اليوم ولا تزال    المناوشات مستمرة حتى الآن ،بدأت تفاصيل الواقعة حين مارس أحد المؤيدين    للدستور توجيها مباشرا للمصلين خارج المسجد قبيل الصلاة ،مما دعا أحد    المعارضين للاحتكاك به ،فقام المؤيد بتوعده بعد الصلاة .


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

انتشار القوات المسلحة
2012-12-14 20:10:34​




تنشر "بوابة الأهرام العربي" صور انتشار أفراد القوات   المسلحة أمام لجان الاقتراع على الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، والذي سيجري   على مرحلتين.

وتبدأ المرحلة الأولى غدا السبت الموافق 15 من ديسمبر 2012   فى محافظات (القاهرة- الإسكندرية- الدقهلية- الغربية -الشرقية - أسيوط -   سوهاج - أسوان - شمال سيناء - جنوب سيناء).

أما المرحلة الثانية فتجرى يوم السبت الموافق 22 من ديسمبر   2012 في محافظات (الجيزة - القليوبية - المنوفية - البحيرة - كفر الشيخ -   دمياط - الإسماعيلية - بورسعيد - السويس - مرسى مطروح - البحر الأحمر -   الوادى الجديد - بنى سويف - الفيوم - المنيا - الأقصر - قنا).


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شدد اللواء  خالد فودة محافظ جنوب سيناء على  ضرورة توعية المواطنين بمواد الدستور  الجديد عن طريق رؤساء المدن وشيوخ  وعواقل البدو وإذاعة جنوب سيناء  والمثقفين وممثلي الأحزاب، وحثهم على  الاقبال على الاستفتاء لكونه واجب  وطنى.

	جاء ذلك أثناء الاجتماع مع القيادات الأمنية والعسكرية واللجان التنفيذية   بالمحافظة للترتيب والاستعداد للاستفتاء على الدستور من خلال 20 مقرا   موزعين على 12مدرسة على مستوى المدن، بالاضافة لمركز شباب طابا ، حيث يبلغ   إجمالي عدد الناخبين 65 ألفا و407 ناخبين .

	وأوصى المحافظ بتجهيز كافة مقار اللجان عن طريق مديرية التربية والتعليم   ومجالس المدن قبل تسليمها لقوات الشرطة والجيش كما أمر برفع حالة الطوارىء   بكافة المرافق المساعدة كالإسعاف والمستشفيات وقوات الحماية المدينة  وغيرها  وإنشاء غرف للعمليات لمتابعة النتائج أولا بأول.

	وقرر المحافظ إمداد كل لجنة بعدد 2 عامل و2 إداري منهم مدير المدرسة مقر اللجنة، وذلك لتلبية احتياجات أعضاء اللجان الانتخابية بها


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ألقت قوات الشرطة العسكرية القبض على  أحمد نادر، القيادي  بحزب التحالف  الشعبي الاشتراكي، أثناء مشاركته في  الاعتصام أمام قصر  الاتحادية.
كان الحزب قد تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا، من القيادي المذكور أخبرهم فيه بالقبض عليه، وانقطع الاتصال فور إبلاغهم بالأمر.
يذكر أن الاعتصام المفتوح أمام قصر الاتحادية قد دخل يومه الثامن، احتجاجا على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بيان لحركة 6ابريل الان
  2012-12-14 20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




46 
​ 



 
 



]


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود   سعد ردا ع البلتاجي: ميزانية الأحزاب التي تنشر إعلانات "لا" للدستور  تخضع  للرقابة لكن من يأتي أصحاب حملة بالدستور العجلة تدور بتمويلهم؟


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

وصف  الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، أمين عام حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة،  الإعلام  بـ«الأحول» قائلاً إنه يركز على ناحية معينة مع إهمال الناحية  الأخرى  تماماً، معتبراً ذلك «منافياً للحيادية والمهنية الإعلامية  والإخلاقية،  ولا يمت بصلة للنزاهة والشفافية»، محذراً من أن ما سماه «ساعة  الصفر»  ستبدأ مع محاولة الانقلاب على العملية الديمقراطية، مؤكداً أن  الإخوان  سيقدمون لمصر آلاف الشهداء إذا تم ذلك.  	وأضاف «البلتاجى»، خلال ندوة  للتعريف بالدستور، أقامها حزب الحرية  والعدالة بمدينة العاشر من رمضان،  مساء الخميس، بعنوان «اعرف دستورك»، أن  مشروع الدستور المقدم للاستفتاء هو  خلاصة أكثر من 70 ألف مقترح، و80 مشروع  دستور كامل، وقرابة مليون ونصف  تعليق وتعديل على المواد المقترحة.  	وتابع: «الشعب المصرى سيواجه الإرادة  الأمريكية والصهيونية والأموال  الخليجية التى تتدخل فى المشهد السياسى  المصرى، وتحاول إفشال التجربة  الديمقراطية والعودة بالبلاد للوراء»،  مستطرداً: «واهم من يظن أن استقواءه  بالخارج ينجح لأن الشعب هو الحكم».  	 وأشار إلى أن هذا الدستور ألزم الدولة بتوفير معاش الضمان الاجتماعى فى   حالات البطالة والعجز عن العمل والعمالة المؤقتة، والذى يضمن حد الكفاية،   ونص المشروع ذاته على الحد الأدنى والأقصى للأجور وألزم الدولة بتوفير فرص   العمل.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود فهمي                            قال الشيخ هاشم إسلام عضو لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف إن الخروج   على الرئيس مرسي ورفض طاعته حرام شرعا، مشيرا إلى أن الخروج على مبارك  كان  واجبا شرعيا لأنه كان ديكتاتورا انتهك إرادة الشعب المصري.

وأكد أن الدكتور محمد مرسي جاء بانتخابات حرة ونزيهة عبرت عن الإرادة الشعبية ولذلك فالخروج عليه حرام.

وأضاف  إسلام، خلال كلمته من المنصة الرئيسية برابعة العدوية، إذا كان   العلمانيون  يرفضون أخونة الدولة فنحن نرفض بردعة الدولة نسبة للدكتور   البرادعي، مشيرا  إلى أن معركتهم ليست مع الإخوان المسلمين ولكن مع   الإسلام.

كما أفتى بأن الاعتصامات والعصيان المدني حرام شرعا، منتقدا موقف القضاة الذين رفضوا الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور.

يذكر أن الشيخ هاشم إسلام أفتى بإهدار دم المتظاهرين الذين يعترضون على قرارات الرئيس مرسي.

كما يذكر أن معتصمى رابعة العدوية بدأوا تظاهراتهم تأييدا لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة أهمها الاستفتاء على الدستور بنعم.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مديرية أمن الاسكندرية : تم القبض على الملتحيين الذى كان يحملون سيوف وسنج وعددهم 5 افراد و يتم الآن التحقيق معهم


----------

